# Eigene Rekorde???



## sebi-online88 (21. Oktober 2004)

Alle sind Online im Forum und keiner hat was zu erzählen oder weiss was zu fragen. Mich würden doch mal die Rekorde von jedem hier aus dem Forum interessieren.

Sidehop?

Rollbunny?

Tretbunny?

Tipper?

Autodachtechnik?

Coustellier? (VR dann HR)

Gaps/ Spanier?

Wer kommt wie hoch? Am besten wir rechnen in Europaletten (15cm)!

Ach ja schreibt noch mit was für einem Rad 20" oder 26" dazu!!!


----------



## ph1L (21. Oktober 2004)

26"
-> Fahre jetzt knappe 2 Jahre Trial

Sidehop - 75cm (lol)
Rollerbunny - 0cm   
Tretbunnyhop - 90cm
Tipper - 1m
Hochfahren - 80cm
Autodachtechnik - keine Ahnung wie hoch das war hab es nur paar mal an ner recht steilen Böschung geübt und kanns noch net richtig

Gaps hab ich noch nie gemessen...
Coustellier nenn ich ihn einfach mal also Vr. auf Hr.
hab ich vorn paar Tagen seit ich Paletten hab das erste mal richtig geübt und kam auf 4 Paletten also ca. 60cm

/EDIT bitte keine unsinnigen Kommentare wie in den alten "Rekord Threads"
einfach nur gute Angaben und bitte viele Posts... ich will nicht um sonnst mit gutem Beispiel voran gegangen sein   
/EDIT² schreibt doch bitte noch dazu wie lang ihr schon fahrt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sebi-online88 (21. Oktober 2004)

ICh fahre seit 1993 Trial und seit 2000 only 26" ! Ich rechne Paletten bei mir.

Sidehop:7

Treter:8

Roller:6

Tipper:max. 6

Autodachtechnik: bekomme ich bei Senkrechter Wand nicht hin.

Gaps: 260cm/270cm je nach Gap

Coustellier: 5,5 (so 80cm)


----------



## isah (21. Oktober 2004)

20"
-> Ich fahre seit den sommerferien

Sidehop - bei mir ein lächerlicher bunnyhop zur seite, mit ~ 3 palletten..
Rollerbunny - kann ich garnicht...
Tretbunnyhop - übe ich tag und nacht, 4-5 paletten (am we das erste mal so hoch geschafft)
Tipper - kann ich auch nicht...
Hochfahren - ~ 4 paletten
Autodachtechnik - weder gesehen noch gehört...
Gap - ~ 1.40 von nem bordstein
Coustellier - was denn das?

Was man sagen muss - alle grundlagen dank angelo_berlin, ansonsten würde bei jedem stehen "was´n das?"...

schlechte quote, aber ich gebe mir mühe..

martin


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (21. Oktober 2004)

fahre seit 4 - 4,5Jahre, zwar zuerst 20", aber seit ca. 3Jahren nur 26" 
ich hab öfters beim Trialen n Maßband dabei, also rechne ich immer in cm. 

sidehop: 114cm

Treter: 120cm (pack ich aba nicht mehr, zu viel tippa geübt  )

Tipper: 125cm 

gap backhop: ca. 270cm (beide stufen auf gleicher höhe)

coust: 100cm-105cm

autodacht.: 140cm (war die höchste mauer, die ich finden konnte)

Roller: 80cm (kann ich auch nicht mehr)


----------



## ChrisKing (21. Oktober 2004)

Nich schlecht Max, Respekt. Is schon krass wie gut du geworden bist in den letzten Jahren. Hab ich des letzte mal beim Felsenmeer schon gemerkt. Vor einem Jahr oder so, als wir öfters im Felsenmeer oder Heubach gefahren sind, war ich noch n gutes Stück besser als du. Aber hast mich jetz ehrlich gesagt in vielen techniken eingeholt/überholt.


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (21. Oktober 2004)

ChrisKing schrieb:
			
		

> Nich schlecht Max, Respekt. Is schon krass wie gut du geworden bist in den letzten Jahren. Hab ich des letzte mal beim Felsenmeer schon gemerkt. Vor einem Jahr oder so, als wir öfters im Felsenmeer oder Heubach gefahren sind, war ich noch n gutes Stück besser als du. Aber hast mich jetz ehrlich gesagt in vielen techniken eingeholt/überholt.



     danke!!
musste dafür auch trainieren wie n bekloppter. trotzdem kakk ich noch bei comps ab, aba das wird schon.....


----------



## Hopserhäsle (21. Oktober 2004)

Ich fahre seit knapp 1 Jahr und immer nur 20" und werde auch noch lang dabei bleiben. 
Ich üb nicht dauernd extra sau hoch zu kommen, manche Grundlagen sind bei mir auch noch nicht so super, also muss ich die auch noch üben.
Ich rechne hier auch in Paletten.

Sidehop: 4-5 Paletten, eher 4

Treter: damit mach ich am meisten. auch nur so 4-5 Paletten

Tipper: ähm ja da geht gar nichts

gap backhop: bis jetzt was ich gefunden hab und mich bei der Höhe auch schon recht sicher fühle und das ohne Probleme mache sind es leider nur ca. 1,40 Meter.

Coust: Ähm Front to Rear Move oder ? (sry, falls ich falsch liege) Nene da geht so gut wie nichts.

Autodachtechnik: Naja das funktioniert bei mir recht....SCHEI$$E! Also gar nicht! 

Hochfahren (Roller): Ja das geht so bis 35 allerhöchstens 45 cm  



Hiermit Entschuldige ich mich ausdrücklich für meine schlechten Leistungen mit so einem Profigerät (ZOO! Python)!


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (21. Oktober 2004)

sers,

also hier mal meine maße (in cm):

sidehop: ca 30 cm

tretter: ca 25 - 30 cm

tipper: kann ich noch nicht

roller: ca 30 cm

gab: ca 100 - 120 cm

coust: kann ich noch nicht

praller: kann ich auch noch nicht

hochfahren: auch ca 30 cm

Jan


----------



## Angelo Berlin (21. Oktober 2004)

Jaja alle lernen sie bei mir die Grundlagen und kommen nach kürzester Zeit höher als ich.

Rollbunny: 85cm (mach ich aber seit dem langen Vorbau nicht mehr)

Tretbunny: 85cm

Tipper: 89cm (an dieser Stelle würde ich gern aufrunden, aber die Kante wurde nicht mehr höher)

Siedhop: 60cm

Hochfahren: 75cm

Wenn das benutzen des Bashguards auch zählt, könnt ihr eigentlich überall nochmal ca 20cm draufpacken.


----------



## tommytrialer (21. Oktober 2004)

rekorde sind da um gebrochen zu werden
naja des mit höhen is bei mir je nach form unterschiedlich rekorde weiß ich nicht genau

jedoch worauf ich besonderst stolz bin bei der mtb dm 13 punkte hinter hösel und der hatte die ersten beiden runden schiss das es knapp wird

und bei der wm hab ich nen stein 2 mal mit 0 gemacht wo mister giacomo coustellier eine fünf und in der 2. runde eine 1 gemacht hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raimund-Aut (22. Oktober 2004)

Hobbytrial seit Ewigkeiten (ca. 1995)

Sidehop 6 -Paletten

Tippen 1,15m

Roller 1,05m

Treter 1,05m

Gap 2,25m auf gleicher Höhe

Coust 5 Paletten

Hochfahren ca. 80cm

Autodachtechnik Autodach  

Spezialität von meinem Kollegen Stefan und mir:

Spielereien. Stufen aus dem Wheelie anfahren, aus dem Wheelie tippen, aus dem Manual tippen, aus dem Manual rollen und viele andere Variationen.
Am liebsten fahren wir eine Stufe nacheinander mit 20 verschiedenen Techniken. Das ist fein.

Wettkampf: Scheiss fette Wampe im Weg 

Raimund


----------



## KAMIkazerider (22. Oktober 2004)

mein größter rekord war als ich einmal komplett durch die stadt gefahren bin...und kein einziger gesagt hat "schau mal der hat ja garkeinen sattel"  
----------
ich fahre seit `98, erst 26" und ab 2001 nurnoch 20" 

sidehop: 105cm
Treter: 115cm 
Tipper: 80cm (26") 
gap backhop: ca. 200cm 
coust: hmmm...will auch  
autodachtechnik: Autodach 150cm ca.
Roller: 120cm


----------



## Benzman22 (22. Oktober 2004)

Hey, fahre seit 1996 (mit einigen langen pausen, die schon etwas länger dabei sind wissen wie das ist

Rollbunny 135cm

Tipper 105cm

Sidehop 100cm

Tretbunny 105cm

coustieldingsbums....... ? (gibts das schon lange, aber ich schätze so 6-7 Paletten)

schöne Grüße aus der PFALZ, Bastian


----------



## Benzman22 (22. Oktober 2004)

oh hab GAPS vergessen:

225cm bei gleicher Höhe


----------



## Cryo-Cube (22. Oktober 2004)

was geht, bin ja end der loser was sidehop angeht (gut hab es auch fast nie geübt)

fahre seit 1,5 jahren

sidehop: etwas höher als 3 paletten
treter: 6 palettos bzw ~85-88cm
gap: ~175cm

hab aber keine ahnung wie es mit dem treter weitergehen soll, kommt mir so vor als wäre da nix mehr rauszuholeh

@raimund
aus dem Manual tippen sieht bestimmt sau geil aus


----------



## schmitti (22. Oktober 2004)

servus

Fahre seit knapp 2 jahren und seit einem 3\4 Jahr ein 26" davor ein normales MTB mit hohem Rahmen. :kotz: 

Tippen: 1 m

Tretbunny: 1m

Hochfahren:90 cm

Sidehop (üb ich eigentlich nie):5 Paletten

Vr. aur Hr.: so 5 Paletten


Simon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monty98 (22. Oktober 2004)

Fahr am 4.November genau ein Jahr (schon immer auf 20")

Sidehop:  ca. 50cm

Tretbunnyhop: 88cm

Tipper: 80cm

Backwheelhop (aufs HR): 75cm

Gap (gleiche Höhe): 182cm (bei Wettbewerb genau gemessen)

Hochfahren 60cm

Coustellier: 60cm (aber ein wenig anders als ihr)

Drop: ca. 1m75

Spin: 540°

Lieblingsrekord:
180° Tretbunnyhop aufs VR mit wieterdrehn (selbstkreation  )ca.50cm


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (22. Oktober 2004)

Benzman21 schrieb:
			
		

> Hey, fahre seit 1996 (mit einigen langen pausen, die schon etwas länger dabei sind wissen wie das ist
> 
> Rollbunny 135cm
> 
> ...



nicht schlecht roller auf 135cm, respect!!!! schon auf beide räder, ne?? also nicht erst auf schutz?

wo kommst du denn genau her??


----------



## nowayfra (22. Oktober 2004)

Fahre eigendlich seit 1994 mehr Sreettrial und  leider nicht in irgendwelchen Trialvereinen und seit 98 nur noch im Sommer bei schönem Wetter.

Höhen in Paletten:

Sidehop 5-6 (eher 5)
Tretbunny 6
Gaps bis 2m
Tipper 5
Rollbunny 0m (bei Miss Snakebit!!)
ansonsten erwähnenswert Frontwheelhops mit Drehung und diverse Pirouetten auf ebenem Boden, Streetrial halt


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (22. Oktober 2004)

Bin von 2000-2001 gefahren und jetz wieder seit Sommer 2003.

Sidehop 4 1/2 ( verdammte 5 fallen bald )
Tipper 5 1/2 ( das selbe gilt für euch ! 6 !  )
Treter 5
Pedalkick hm glaub 180cm warn das in etwa
Roller 5 ( ewig nicht gemacht )
Coustellier naja 30-40cm ?! wenns überhaupt ma klappt 
Drop 170cm

Hoffe da passiert ma übern Winter nochn bissi was, sonst fang ich an zu spritzen


----------



## Monty98 (22. Oktober 2004)

Tobe-Daddy schrieb:
			
		

> Pedalkick hm glaub 180cm



Meinst du da nen gap?
wenn ja: cool  
wenn nein:


----------



## ride (22. Oktober 2004)

Ok dann schreib ich auch mal meine ''Rekorde'' auf, fahre aber erst seit ca    1 1/2 Monaten 20'', und momentan sitz ich im Militär und kann auch nicht üben!


Rollbunny: 6 Paletten 
Tretbunny: 4-5
Tippen: 5 (beide Räder rauf, zuerst aufs HR) 6 mit bashguard
Sidehop : hab ich bis jetzt leider vernachlässigt : 3Paletten
Gap: von einer palette zu einer andern: ca eine Fahrradlänge
Autodachtechnik hab ich noch nie versucht...

so das wärs...

**** the army!


----------



## tommytrialer (22. Oktober 2004)

was versteht ihr unter gap?
weil 3 m is der weltrekord und viele von euch sind da schon knapp dran...hört sich sehr komisch an

wie definiert ihr einen coust? 

@benzman21
bist du mal wettkämpfe gefahren?


----------



## Monty98 (22. Oktober 2004)

tommytrialer schrieb:
			
		

> was versteht ihr unter gap?
> weil 3 m is der weltrekord und viele von euch sind da schon knapp dran...hört sich sehr komisch an
> 
> wie definiert ihr einen coust?



Also bei mir ist ein gap ein backwheelhop über ne distanz von kante zu kante, denn z.B. von Boden zu kante kann man ja locker mal über den nullpunkt rollen...

Bei mir sieht ein coust so aus das ich (wie beim Hochfahren) das vorderrad auf das hindernis setze mich aufs VR lehne (> führt zu einem ender) und dann aufs HR nachzieh. Und das ist FALSCH... 
Richtig is es dann wenn man vom HR aus mit einem backwheelhop auf VR springt und dann aufs HR nachzieht


----------



## Mac Gyver (22. Oktober 2004)

Ich fahr seit einem Jahr mit nem stinknormalen MTB und seit ner Woche mit nem '20 (ECHO team 04) 

SIdehop: 60cm
Roll: 50cm
treter: nicht erwähnenswert
tipper: kann ich irgenwie noch nich

und Gap so ca.1,5m bis 2m.
Hochrollen: ca. 65cm

PS. was ist die Autodachtechnik? weis nich ob die frage schon gestellt wurde.


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (22. Oktober 2004)

Monty98 schrieb:
			
		

> Meinst du da nen gap?
> wenn ja: cool
> wenn nein:



Kante zu Kante mein ich. Was denn sonst ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (22. Oktober 2004)

Sidehop? 1,28

Rollbunny? 1,42

Tretbunny? 1,32

Tipper?---

Autodachtechnik? 12 Euro´s + nen bischen

Coustellier? (VR dann HR) 1,12

Gaps/ Spanier?  2 Radlängen  minus ein 20 Zoll VR

MfG BS - Allstarz

MArco


PS: Hoffe das klappt mit nächste Woche BS -City


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (22. Oktober 2004)

also vorne weg das sind meine rekorde, das schaff ich also nicht jeden Tag!!

Sidehop : 112cm (so 7,5 EPAL)
Tippen :135cm (9 EPAL)
Treter : 115cm (7,5 EPAL)
Gap: 260cm oder so
Coust : 110cm (bissl über 7 EPAL)
Hook : 150cm (10 EPAL(nur einmal geschafft leider aber rekord ist rekord  )
Roller 1m wenns gut läuft..mit kicker besser (6 - max 7)

MFG Robi!!


----------



## LauraPalmer (22. Oktober 2004)

Hallo Rekord-Russen!

Sidehop: 7 Paletten
Hochrollen: 6
Tippen: naja auf Steinen schon 8(heute zB), jetzt mit dem Coust gehts aber besser und 8(Paletten) sollten jetz hoffentlich bald einmal Standard sein...
Autodachtechnik: Matchbox
Gap: 2,5 m ungefähr
größter Stolzbegründer: 7 Paletten aufs HR aus der Halben aus dem Stand(Hurra Hurra - muß man beim Raimund-Autriche übrigends auch noch hinzufügen...)
Tretbunnyhop: nein
Rollbunnyhop: nein nein nein
Coust: naja da hören wir uns auch noch mal...


----------



## Kohlwheelz (22. Oktober 2004)

Robi_C._DoubleP schrieb:
			
		

> )
> Tippen :135cm (9 EPAL)
> MFG Robi!!


----------



## chainbrain (22. Oktober 2004)

Ich fahr jetzt knapp über´n Jahr "mehr so Hobby"
(Alle 26" Angaben sind mit meiner Dualschleuder  )
Alle Angaben in EPAL und ohne Gewähr   

Tretbunny: 5 (20") 5,5-6 (26")

Tippen: Unfähig. 

Roller: 5,5-6 (nur 26")

Sidehop: (ganz hoch oder so nur mit VR und Pedale/RR drauf?)
                ganz hoch vll. 3 oder 4 (26")

Coust: Hab´s immer noch nicht verstanden

Autodach: Auch noch nie gehört

Hook-Up: Es war´n mind. 8, wenn nicht sogar 9 (26") Falls der Jerry des liesst, der weiss´s bestimmt noch.

Gap: ca. 150-170 cm (20"), ist schwer zu schätzen.


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (22. Oktober 2004)

Robi_C._DoubleP schrieb:
			
		

> Tippen :135cm (9 EPAL)



wow!! respect!! 
habs schon voll oft probiert die 9 zu tippen und schaffs auch immer so mim HR so drauf, aba das Körpergewicht is noch zu weit hinten und ich muss immer wieder nach hinten abspringen, aber das wird schon!!! 
deshalb->sauber!!!


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (22. Oktober 2004)

Ich seg ja das ist der Rekord... sicher gehen zwischen 8 und 8,5.. aber bei neun muss man sich schon strecken und ich brauch da schon so 10 bis 15 versuche.Aber ich arbeite dran...


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (22. Oktober 2004)

Mr. Robi C... komm doch nächstes WE auch nach BS... Wird bestimmt ganz lustig... für schlafgelegenheit ist gesorgt... 

MfG

MArco--- BS - Kryptonite


----------



## R_S_t_o_f_e_r (22. Oktober 2004)

Als einer der jüngeren hier im Forum.
Ich fahre jetzt genau 1 Jahr. Davor habe ich mit Fully Basics geübt.

Tipper: 5 Paletten (seit neulich, klapt leider noch nicht immer)
Hochfahren: 5 Paletten
BWH von Kannte zu Kannte: 1 Radstand, also knapp über 1 M
BWH vom Hindernis: Rekort 7 Paletteln (zittere jetzt noch) aber 6 ist kein Problem mehr.
Treter aufs HR: 3 Paletten (seit neuestem, klap noch nicht immer)
Im Wettkampf 43 Punkte (von 75 max.)

Wettkämpfe sind total interessant. Da kann ich auf Anhieb erst mal so gut wie gar nichts mehr und während des Wettkampfs nicht viel mehr. Selbst einfachste Sachen.

Coust habe ich mir neulich beim tommy-Trialer genau angeschaut. Dann dachte ich endlich eine Technik die man so nebenbei einsacken kann. Oje, ich glaube ich lern das nie.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benzman22 (23. Oktober 2004)

die 135cm schaff ich nur auf den rockring. 

10 paletten schaffe ich noch nicht ganz.

ganz genau komme ich aus landau, das ist so ca. 30km von karsruhe oder 50km von mannheim entfernt. 

fahre halt immer noch mein altes hoffmann von 98` bin aber am überlegen mir ein pittbull oder ein echo control zu kaufen.


mfg Bastian


----------



## Monty98 (23. Oktober 2004)

BRAUNSCHWEIG XL schrieb:
			
		

> Rollbunny? 1,42



ja sch.........ön


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (23. Oktober 2004)

BRAUNSCHWEIG XL schrieb:
			
		

> Sidehop? 1,28
> 
> Rollbunny? 1,42
> 
> ...



kannst du mir nächste wochen nen bischen was vorführen?? *ganzliebfrag* will mal nen  bischen was live sehen, weil ich selbst noch nicht so gut bin.   komme warscheinlich auch, wenn es beim max mitn auto klappt. freue mich schon voll auf die BS-Session.


----------



## ride (23. Oktober 2004)

BRAUNSCHWEIG XL schrieb:
			
		

> Autodachtechnik? 12 Euro´s + nen bischen




Sorry,aber liegt nicht der Weltrekord bei 12P ?  (siehe vtcz.ch)


----------



## AcaPulco (23. Oktober 2004)

hmm okay...

Ich triale seit dem 12.07.2004... da habe ich mein Echo Pure bekommen. Hm, okay, schon 2 monate mehr auf nem alten 20"er. Davor 1 Jahr mit nem 20kg Fully gestreetet und basics gelernt.

Sai glaubt mirs nie, aber was solls.

Tretbunny: 6 ePals aufs Hinterrad

Roller: 6ePals

Tipper: 6 ePals

Sidehop: 4 ePals (5 am zermürbenden üben)

Coust: ich kanns nur ausm fahren, nich vom hinterrad weg. Fahrend kann ich das auf 5 ePals.

Autodach: Nie geübt

Pedalkick (gap): ca 1.80, 1.90m... am üben...


----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (24. Oktober 2004)

naja
meine 20" daten

treter:120cm 1kurbel
roller:110cm
tipper:110cm
coust110cm
sidehop:120cm
gap aufs vr: ca 230cm (weiß aber net so genau)

naja könnt besser sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (24. Oktober 2004)

TrialsMax schrieb:
			
		

> sidehop: 114cm


hat sich geändert, is jetzt 120cm, also 8 paletten...
 wens intressiert...
wie gesagt, nur rekord klappt noch nicht immer.


----------



## Bike Lane (24. Oktober 2004)

Hi,

tippen schaff ich 114cm, sidehop auch so um einen meter. treter schaff ich nicht gerade mehr als beim tippen, fehlt mir einfach die kraft. gap sind jetzt so 2-2.5 meter je nachdem. vom geraden boden aus kann ich es besser, als von einer kante weg. roller schaff ich mit meinem neuen bike gar nicht mehr, da es einfach zu tief ist. alles mit einem 26" bike.

was ist denn bitte die coust technik?
edit: hat sich erledigt. nur wie ist das gemeint? bei einer dünnen wand (so 10cm) oder bei einer ganz normalen kante wo es gerade weitergeht?


----------



## Angelo Berlin (24. Oktober 2004)

Also entweder mach ich was falsch oder ich werd alt, aber wenn ich sowas höre wie: "Ich triale erst seit ca 6 Monaten und schaffe 6 Paletten zu tippen", dann ist das doch für mich recht unvorstellbar, denn die meisten newbies die ich kennengelernt habe (und das sind in 8 Jahren eine Menge gewesen) waren froh wenn sie Ihre Kiste überhaup sauber auf 60cm raufkriegen.
Obwohl ich sagen muss, dass der der Trailkob auch erstaunliche Vortschritte macht.


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (25. Oktober 2004)

nur mal zur INFO: Europaletten sind im seltenstens Fall 15cm hoch

Also 12 Euros sind nicht 1,80 m sondern meisten nur nen bischen über 1,70 m

und 8 Euro´s... wie gerne wir alle es auch hätten sind keine 1,20 m 


MfG   BS Dynamite


----------



## Cryo-Cube (25. Oktober 2004)

genau genommen sind sie
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Europalette

    * Länge: 1.200 mm
    * Breite: 800 mm
    * Höhe: 144 mm


----------



## Raimund-Aut (25. Oktober 2004)

Geneu genommen sollten sie sein:



			
				Cryo-Cube schrieb:
			
		

> genau genommen sind sie
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Europalette
> 
> * Länge: 1.200 mm
> ...



zumindestens offiziell.

In Wirklichkeit hat eine Europalette mal mehr mal weniger.

Ich hab schon 6er Stapel mit 85 cm und solche mit 92 cm gesehen, drum immer alles schön nachmessen.


----------



## trail-kob (25. Oktober 2004)

tretbunnyhop auf eine mauer 108cm mit unfreiwilligem tippen.
normal so 90 - 100 cm sind schon drinn


sidehop 72 cm

rollbunny 50 cm

gap 160 cm - da geht bestimmt noch viel mehr habs nur nie trainiert...

vorderrad auf hindernis und hinterrad nachreissen - auf dem hinterrad ankommen und stehen bleiben... so ca. 55 cm


fahren tu ich seit februar ein darkhorse aber so eben habe ich meinen bt 5.0 in ROT bekommen...


----------



## isah (25. Oktober 2004)

Angelo Berlin schrieb:
			
		

> ... dann ist das doch für mich recht unvorstellbar, denn die meisten newbies die ich kennengelernt habe (und das sind in 8 Jahren eine Menge gewesen) waren froh wenn sie Ihre Kiste überhaup sauber auf 60cm raufkriegen...



 und das bin ich immernoch...ich pack nichtmal 4, dafür schaff ich jetzt mit den meisten techniken sichere 3.
Gestern ist sogar der sidehop auf 4 gelungen, aber das passiert nur seehr selten.
Wenn ich denn alle techniken auf 3 gut genug kann, mach ich weiter bis ich alle auf 4 kann, ich will alle techniken gleichgut könnnen.

martin


----------



## Mac Gyver (3. November 2004)

Heeeyyyyyy....Ihr seit wirklich gut im Thread-verümmern-lassen.

ich fand den hier garnicht so schlecht...wenn keder mal wieder n paar updates seiner "Trialmanöver" hier rein schreibt währe das bestimmt auch gut um sich zu puschen wenn man sieht dass der un der jetz noch mehr packen und so...is halt nur son Vorschlag


ich sag jetz einfach mal:
-endlich sidehop auf 78cm 
-auf 60-70 komm ich jetzt in beide richtungen hoch(sidehop)
-und diesen coustdingasda hab ich jetz auch auf 60 gepackt



gruß Julian


----------



## marcus 2005 (3. November 2004)

mahlzeit,fahre ein bisschen übern halbes jahr
also:
treter: 75cm
rollbunny 0cm..
gap: 165cm
sidehop vielleicht 30cm(noch nicht weiter geübt)
hochfahren: 80-90cm
coust und autodachtechnik noch nie wirklich gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sebi-online88 (3. November 2004)

Also zum Thema Gaps wollte ich noch sagen das ich meine 260cm mit zwei Radlängen Anlauf gesprungen bin. Habe mit Marco G. gesprochen und er meinte auch das hier manche etwas falsch messen oder halt auch aus der Fahrt den Gap ziehen. Ich denke das hier im Forum keiner 250cm aus dem Stand bei gleicher Höhe zieht.

Tuniecliff und Craiglee zocken 260/270cm und das sind Ochsen!!!


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (3. November 2004)

ja klar, unter Gap verstehe ich über eine lücke zu hopsen und mit meinem weitesten habe ihc emeint, dass ich treter machen, also bissi anlauf und n treter ziehen, dann aufs HR, nicht hop ans go rüber........
Max


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (3. November 2004)

Sorry Sebi....Wir hatten gemessene 2,60 m am WE....
von einer Bank zur anderen.... ohne anlauf...vom Hinterrad (HR) lol)) auf´s Hinterrad... Also...tunni 2???!!!

ach ne....bin ja MR... 20 Zoll.... als Craig.... 


in diesem Sinne....... ach.... MArco bitte mit C!!! Sonst muss ich dich leider töten... *fg


...da hilft nur eins..... Tschiiiii....hartes POWER!!! (Karate Tiger 1 )
 seht und lernt


----------



## AcaPulco (3. November 2004)

ja

ja

Ich mein mit der richtigen technick sin 2m70 scho drin... bloss halt bei mir net...

Ich finds ja geil wenn leude sowas schaffen, aber bei mir würde das im snake-bite enden. Insofern finde ich sowas erstrebenswert. 

Ahja, kleines Update... habe heute 3 mal 85cm aufs hinterrad getreten. Es geht voran.

Sidehop suckt immernoch.


----------



## Monty98 (3. November 2004)

new record:
60cm tretbunnyhop aufs VR (nicht rauf schieber) > dann aufs HR nachgezogen...und ich bitte darum diesen "move" nicht als coustellier zu sehen.
Danke!


----------



## sebi-online88 (4. November 2004)

BRAUNSCHWEIG XL schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry Sebi....Wir hatten gemessene 2,60 m am WE....
> ach.... MArco bitte mit C!!! Sonst muss ich dich leider töten... *fg



Eh fett sorry, habe es schon geändert...Ich weiss auch nicht wie ich den Namen von meinem Meister nur falsch schreiben konnte...


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (4. November 2004)

sebi-online88 schrieb:
			
		

> Also zum Thema Gaps wollte ich noch sagen das ich meine 260cm mit zwei Radlängen Anlauf gesprungen bin. Habe mit Marco G. gesprochen und er meinte auch das hier manche etwas falsch messen oder halt auch aus der Fahrt den Gap ziehen. Ich denke das hier im Forum keiner 250cm aus dem Stand bei gleicher Höhe zieht.
> 
> Tuniecliff und Craiglee zocken 260/270cm und das sind Ochsen!!!



asoooo, ich dachte ausm stand vom hr und nicht mit anlauf. naja, ausm stand ca 1.20m und mit anlauf und dann tretter ca 1.40m. 

Jan


----------



## Mac Gyver (4. November 2004)

ausm Stand also hinterrad hab ich jetz 1,65m gepackt, von einem komischen betonklotz zum b
nächsten; beim erten mal hatte ich soviel schwung dass ich selbigen dazu genutzt habe  mich voll über den lenker zu werfen......also nicht freiwillig


----------



## 525Rainer (4. November 2004)

ernsthaft trial seid ich mein pure hab und hier im forum bin. 

sidehop: fahrbahnmarkierung
"tippen": 5 EPAL
Treter: 4 EPAL
Coust: -
Roller mit Frontbrake: heute 79cm (Betontisch) ansonsten 5 EPAL
Treter auf Backwheelhop: heute 50cm
Gap: -

es geht vorwärts..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sebi-online88 (5. November 2004)

Was ich hier mal sagen wollte ist:

Ich finde es ja richtig Schade das bei denn ganzen Usern hier im Forum immer nur die gleichen in den Thread schreiben. Das ist wohl hier so eine Regel unter euch das nicht jeder in jeden Thread schreibt...


----------



## elhefe (5. November 2004)

sebi-online88 schrieb:
			
		

> Was ich hier mal sagen wollte ist:
> 
> Ich finde es ja richtig Schade das bei denn ganzen Usern hier im Forum immer nur die gleichen in den Thread schreiben. Das ist wohl hier so eine Regel unter euch das nicht jeder in jeden Thread schreibt...




Es gibt Leute hier im Forum, für die nur Techniken und Höhen und Weiten zählen, die man bei 10 Versuchen auch mindestens 10x sicher steht.

Diesen Post widme ich Aramis   .


----------



## SONNTAGSTRIALER (5. November 2004)

also beim hop'n'go sollten schon bei jedem 2m drin sein find ich  

kann einer von euch vom hinterrad aus ohne zu treten vorwärts springen? und wenn wie hoch/weit?

selbst: ca.50cm weit
max. 5EPal hoch (nur einmal geschaft)


----------



## Angelo Berlin (5. November 2004)

Ja kann ich. So 20 cm vielleicht. Aber was bringt mir das? Um nen Drop zu vollenden, wenn mir die Kette grissen ist?


----------



## Freestyle Trial (5. November 2004)

sonntagstrialer,du schaffst selber gerade die 2m wenn überhaupt


----------



## Berliner Team T (5. November 2004)

Ja und das auch nur wenn der Luftdruck stimmt (0,8bar hinten)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aramis (5. November 2004)

elhefe schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt Leute hier im Forum, für die nur Techniken und Höhen und Weiten zählen, die man bei 10 Versuchen auch mindestens 10x sicher steht.
> 
> Diesen Post widme ich Aramis   .



lol 

Ich sag mal so: Höhe und Weite sind für mich eher zweitrangig und ich stell mich auch nicht hin und messe alles aus, was ich mache.  Deser Thread ist für mich nichts anderes als ein Penislängenvergleich.

Aber bitte:
Tippen: 8
Treter: 7
Raufrollen: Etwas weniger als Bernhard
Sidehop: 7
Coust: 6
Hop'n'go: Noch nie ausgemessen. Hängt davon ab, wie die Kante wegkickt und ich finde, hier tragen einige entschieden zu dick auf!

Das gilt alles nur unter Idealbedingungen und hat deswegen kaum Aussagekraft. Hier ein Beispiel:

http://trialmaniax.de/sb1.jpg
http://trialmaniax.de/sb2.jpg

Wenn man 7epal im Treter aufs HR macht, müsste man doch hier locker das VR eingehangen bekommen. Hab ich aber kein einziges mal geschafft. Scheiß Untergrund, kurzer Anlauf mit gaaaaaanz geringem Gefälle und ner dummen Matschfütze im Weg, außerdem Zeitdruck und was weiß ich noch alles. Trial ist nicht Höhe und Weite sondern die Vielfalt unterschiedlicher Herausforderungen. Wenn das Teil einen Tick flacher wäre, könnte man es problemlos hochrollen, ohne abzuspringen. Ob man dann aus der Einhängposition aufs HR ziehen kann, darüber entscheiden auch nur ein paar Grad und der Griff und wie das Teil federt usw..

Zweites Beispiel: Sidehop! Ich mach 7 Epal, aber meine Technik ist Kacke. Ich gehe vor dem Abziehen mit dem Körper nicht weit genug runter. Dass ich das mal sauber hinbekomme, is mir wichtiger als die Höhe. Die kommt dann schon ganz von selbst.


----------



## Angelo Berlin (5. November 2004)

aramis schrieb:
			
		

> lol
> 
> Raufrollen: Etwas weniger als Bernhard



Das ist ja mal die Aussage des Jahres.   Demnach ist Benhard jetzt die Referenzklasse...

Naja ich sch**ß auf die Höhe wenn ich wenigstens so sauber fahren könnte wie olle Berni...


----------



## Berliner Team T (5. November 2004)

aramis schrieb:
			
		

> Das gilt alles nur unter Idealbedingungen und hat deswegen kaum Aussagekraft. Hier ein Beispiel:
> 
> http://trialmaniax.de/sb1.jpg
> http://trialmaniax.de/sb2.jpg
> ...


*g* Ich hab es einmal geschaft von 10 versuchen mit 20" Arrow hatte Vorrderrad drinne aber dannach wusste ich nich weiter und hab es auch nich nochmal geschaft!


----------



## panzerfahrer (5. November 2004)

SONNTAGSTRIALER schrieb:
			
		

> also beim hop'n'go sollten schon bei jedem 2m drin sein find ich
> 
> kann einer von euch vom hinterrad aus ohne zu treten vorwärts springen? und wenn wie hoch/weit?
> 
> ...




man marco du laberst mal wieder nur *******.das geht doch jeden am arsch vor bei.

ach ja du stingst.spring erst mal die tische im fez


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (5. November 2004)

ihr Berliner seit ja ganz schön gut drauf....RESPEKT!!! lol

beleidigt euch mal gegenseitig....sehr unterhaltsam...

....also weiter so....

MfG

Brauschweig Dynamite.....

Marco


----------



## fahrradtrialer (7. November 2004)

also da ich ja heir noch neu bin im forum geb ich auch ma auskunft:
habe leider keine paletten, bei uns gibts nur so ne überdachte laderampe.....
rollbunnyhop: die laderampe ganz locker.....
tretbunnyhop auf hinterrad: Laderampe is denk ich so en meter in etwa....
seitlich: auch laderampe
und backhop das müssten auch so 2 meter sein habs allerdings nicht nachgemessen,
ich werde die laderampe mal vermessen wegen der genauen höhe......!
tim


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (7. November 2004)

ride schrieb:
			
		

> Ok dann schreib ich auch mal meine ''Rekorde'' auf, fahre aber erst seit ca    1 1/2 Monaten 20'', und momentan sitz ich im Militär und kann auch nicht üben!
> 
> 
> Rollbunny: 6 Paletten
> ...



Du bist vorher gar net gefahren ?? Nach 1 1/2 Monaten konnt ich nichma ein BWH


----------



## SONNTAGSTRIALER (8. November 2004)

@Panzerfahrer

wenn ich mich recht entsinne, hast du die 2m auch erst beim 687,7 mal geschaft.
Außewrdem lass mir vom niemandem was sagen,der 'nen 10Kg Vorschlaghammer für'n "Präzisionswerkzeug" hält.

und du stinkst
hab dich trotzdem lieb


----------



## ride (8. November 2004)

Tobe-Daddy schrieb:
			
		

> Du bist vorher gar net gefahren ?? Nach 1 1/2 Monaten konnt ich nichma ein BWH




Nee bin vorher noch nie aufnem Trialbike gefahren, aber schon einige Jahre BMX! Das hat schon sehr viel geholfen, sonst wäre ich bestimmt auch nicht so gut vorwärtsgekommen beim trialen wie bis jetzt !!


----------



## roborider (8. November 2004)

treter: 10 cm
rollbunny: 40 cm
sidehop: 0 cm
hochfahren: 35 cm
gap: 0 cm kann kein pedal kick


is nich so einfach mit nem dirtbike zu trialen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## panzerfahrer (8. November 2004)

SONNTAGSTRIALER schrieb:
			
		

> @Panzerfahrer
> 
> wenn ich mich recht entsinne, hast du die 2m auch erst beim 687,7 mal geschaft.
> Außewrdem lass mir vom niemandem was sagen,der 'nen 10Kg Vorschlaghammer für'n "Präzisionswerkzeug" hält.
> ...






am sonntag war ich nicht so gut drauf.Weil deine Mutter mich die Nacht brauchte.Wenn verstehst was ich meine.wenig schlaf und so.  

hab dich auch lieb.Du klein Puller träger.


----------



## skunkweed_trial (8. November 2004)

@panzerfahrer
Echt interresant eure gespräche   

Ich dachte eigentlich hier geht es um Rekorde.Naja was solls macht ma ruhig weiter so.


----------



## elhefe (8. November 2004)

skunkweed_trial schrieb:
			
		

> @panzerfahrer
> Echt interresant eure gespräche
> 
> Ich dachte eigentlich hier geht es um Rekorde.Naja was solls macht ma ruhig weiter so.




Also beim Puller tragen stellt von den Berlinern bestimmt keiner nen Rekord auf   .


----------



## skunkweed_trial (8. November 2004)

elhefe Zitat:

Also beim Puller tragen stellt von den Berlinern bestimmt keiner nen Rekord auf . 

 das mag gut sein


----------



## Berliner Team T (8. November 2004)

elhefe schrieb:
			
		

> Also beim Puller tragen stellt von den Berlinern bestimmt keiner nen Rekord auf   .



Na wenn du meinst Tilo  du musst es ja wissen  
kannst dich ruhig mal bei mir melden du feife


----------



## Angelo Berlin (9. November 2004)

mit f....


----------



## Berliner Team T (9. November 2004)

Angelo Berlin schrieb:
			
		

> mit f....


ja sry angelo aber meine p taste funzt net da muss ich erst immer den 
buchstaben kopieren und dann einfügen und manchmal lasse ich deshalb einfach das p weg!!


----------



## elhefe (9. November 2004)

Berliner Team T schrieb:
			
		

> ja sry angelo aber meine p taste funzt net da muss ich erst immer den
> buchstaben kopieren und dann einfügen und manchmal lasse ich deshalb einfach das p weg!!




Dann biste wohl auch nen .uller-Träger   .


----------



## Hopserhäsle (11. November 2004)

Also ich schaff jetzt riesige 60 cm aufs Hr. Naja für mich wenigstens ein riesen Fortschritt. Einfach bissl Craig Lee Scott mal wieder angeschaut und dann vollen Mutes ans Werk, das is echt geil, und wenn dann noch klappt was man ca. schaffen will, dann ist das wirklich geil! Aber kennt ihr sicher auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berliner Team T (11. November 2004)

elhefe schrieb:
			
		

> Dann biste wohl auch nen .uller-Träger   .


Ja die Taste wurde mit absicht kaputt gemacht damit ich net mehr puller schreiben kann Tilo   is auch nen unzüchtiges Wort hehe


----------



## Mac Gyver (12. November 2004)

Hopserhäsle schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich schaff jetzt riesige 60 cm aufs Hr. Naja für mich wenigstens ein riesen Fortschritt. Einfach bissl Craig Lee Scott mal wieder angeschaut und dann vollen Mutes ans Werk, das is echt geil, und wenn dann noch klappt was man ca. schaffen will, dann ist das wirklich geil! Aber kennt ihr sicher auch.



Respect  
60 aufs hr is nich schlecht, ich habs ers einmal gepackt mit nem übel verkrampften treter.

Update: 
-hab mich auf dem hr über ne bank und ne anschliessende Mauer gekämpft 
...juchuu....Sah fast aus wie bei Craig     ..fast..   
-und nen peddelkick vom hr auf 60 cm und oben auf hr stehen geblieben..


----------



## Monty98 (12. November 2004)

Mac Gyver schrieb:
			
		

> -und nen peddelkick vom hr auf 60 cm und oben auf hr stehen geblieben..


yeehaa! falls du das gleiche meinst wie ich kann ich dich da mit 5 paleten überbieten.
ja! ja! erfolg, whoohooo


----------



## Mac Gyver (12. November 2004)

Monty98 schrieb:
			
		

> yeehaa! falls du das gleiche meinst wie ich kann ich dich da mit 5 paleten überbieten.
> ja! ja! erfolg, whoohooo



ARRRRRRGGGGGGHHH  .....naja...morgen werd ich üben und üben und üben...mal sehen was bei raus kommt..

5 Paleten is n hartes Ziel...dazu kommt dass ich keine paleten hab und ers ma ne passende mauer etc. finden muss.  naja nich schlecht...
Mir fällt grad ein ich wollt ma wieder Videos machen, also: bald werden dann mal wieder kleine verpixelte digicamvideos kommen!!


----------



## Trialmaniax (29. November 2004)

Ich fahre ein Crescent Ilions



Sidehop:     4 Palleten
Rollbunny:   4 Palleten
Tretbunny: 5 Palleten
antippen:    6 Palleten
Autodachtechnik: 8 Palleten
Coustellier: noch nie so richtig ausprobiert
Gap: 1,80


----------



## mtb-trialer. (29. November 2004)

hey trialmaniax. kannst du vielleicht mal nen video oder so machen wo du ne autodachtechnik an 8 paletten machst?
würde ich gern mal sehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialmaniax (29. November 2004)

Wieso willst du das sehen? Wegen der technik, oder glaubst du mir nicht?


----------



## mtb-trialer. (29. November 2004)

beides.  einerseits bezweifele ich das die autodachtechnik an nem 8er geht....und anderer seits, wenn es denn geht, würde ich es gerne sehen, um weiter zu lernen. vielleicht gibs da ja nen trick. :  
...henrik


----------



## skunkweed_trial (29. November 2004)

@mtb-trialer
autodachtechnik geht auch bei 12paletten guck ma auf seite 2 bei braunschweig xl.


----------



## mtb-trialer. (29. November 2004)

ach was echt?  
8 sind meiner meinung nach nen tick zu wenig für adt.
das ist genauso wie 3 zu wenig sind um unter die kante zu tippen und 7 1/2 zu hoch zum dranstellen.
aber belehrt mich eines besseren!


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (29. November 2004)

1 zu 0 für den Mtb-Trialer.... 

8 Paletten geht wohl Autodachtechnik... aber warum sollte man dies tun???

schönen Gruß nach Hannover... kommt mal wieder rum...


----------



## trialsrider (29. November 2004)

Also ich bin 18 und fahre seit 3 Jahren oder so!
Aber mit nem richtigem Mtb mit Federgabel
Rahmen: Norco Trials Ryan Leech Edition

Bunnyhop auf Mauer z.b. 120cm
über ne Latte knapp 90cm

sidehop: 55cm schätze ich

kann mir einer den rest erklären was soll z.b.
rollhop sein??
Kommt irgendeiner von euch aus NRW oder am Besten raum Bonn will neue Leute kennen lernen!
Mailt mir einfach!
[email protected]


----------



## sebi-online88 (29. November 2004)

trialsrider schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich bin 18 und fahre seit 3 Jahren oder so!
> Aber mit nem richtigem Mtb mit Federgabel
> Rahmen: Norco Trials Ryan Leech Edition
> 
> ...




Junge ne Mauer mit 120cm ziehen und dann nicht mal ne TT-Platte sidehop?


----------



## Berliner Team T (30. November 2004)

mtb-trialer. schrieb:
			
		

> ach was echt?
> 8 sind meiner meinung nach nen tick zu wenig für adt.
> das ist genauso wie 3 zu wenig sind um unter die kante zu tippen und 7 1/2 zu hoch zum dranstellen.
> aber belehrt mich eines besseren!



Du kannst auch ne Bordsteinkante tippen


----------



## mtb-trialer. (30. November 2004)

Berliner Team T schrieb:
			
		

> Du kannst auch ne Bordsteinkante tippen


aber nicht unter die kante! wenn überhaupt die kante....


----------



## trialsrider (1. Dezember 2004)

sebi-online88 schrieb:
			
		

> Junge ne Mauer mit 120cm ziehen und dann nicht mal ne TT-Platte sidehop?




Das sollte dann auch heißen das ich die Mauer dann schon tippe aber hochkommen tu ich.
Ohne berühren ca. 1m
Aber der Sidehop ist mit nem Mtb mit Federgabel halt was schwieriger vorallem weil ich den nicht so viel übe.
Fahre auch noch viel Street. Und habe viel am Barspin gesessen der aber nach ein paar Backwheelhops über 8 Geländer auch ziemlich geil kommt.
Blöd ist nur das man dafür den BMX sattel haben sollte und das zieht verdammt am Gewicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommytrialer (1. Dezember 2004)

mach mal nen vid...oder poste mal nen bild von deinem bike


----------



## aramis (1. Dezember 2004)

BRAUNSCHWEIG XL schrieb:
			
		

> 8 Paletten geht wohl Autodachtechnik... aber warum sollte man dies tun???



Ganz einfach..., weil der Jung die 8 anders nicht raufkommt.

@mtb-trialer:
Du, ich würde es auch nicht glauben, wenn ich es nicht schon gesehen hätte! Keine Ahnung, wo der Kleene den Bumms dafür hernimmt, aber er machts. 
Bei Gelegenheit mach ich mal n Video davon und stells hier rein.


----------



## Monty98 (1. Dezember 2004)

so, seit sontag (oder wars montag?) gibts auch bei mir einen new record:
tretbunnyhop aufs vorderrad> 5 -Pallis
woh! des is meiner meinung nach mit abstand die technik die am schirchsten auszuführen ist...


na dann


----------



## Trialmaniax (1. Dezember 2004)

so ises


----------



## AcaPulco (1. Dezember 2004)

ja, auch ma n kleines update für den Pennislängenvergleich hier:

Tretbunny 1m genau!
Sidehop 4,5 paletten.

Ich bin schon ziemlich zufrieden mit dem was ich kann. Will aber sidehop genauso gut können wie normal treter. Tippen kann ich immernoch net


----------



## Sanitoeter (1. Dezember 2004)

Tagchen (mal wieder)

Ich fahre 20".. na ja... fuhr, bis es gebrochen ist, hab mir jetzt nen neuen Rahmen bestellt...

Bin ca. 3/4 Jahr gefahren

Ich schätze jetzt mal so, was ich geschafft hab:

Sidehop : knapp 40 cm

Treter : gut 1,10 m

Roller : auch ca. 1,10 m vielleicht n bissl höher

Tippen: nie probiert, hab ich auch erstmal nicht vor

Autodach : noch nicht wirklich probiert. bin gegen eine steile schräge gesprungen und hab mich dann "hochgekrampft"

Gap : ca. 1,30 m

Coust : halben Meter, wenns hochkommt

Wird sich bessern (hoffe ich)


----------



## isah (24. Januar 2005)

Um den thread mal wieder aufleben zu lassen:

Bin jetzt ca 14 tage auf nem 26" unterwegs, und fahr jetzt 3/4 jahr.

Treter: 20" - 5 epal 
26" - 4 sicher, und bin grad an den 5 dran 

Sidehop: 20" 3 epal, genauso wie 26"

Bunnyhop: 20" 5 epal, 26" 3-4 (aber eher 3)

drop: gestern unser garagendach, in den garten 1.70m   
(analoges foto, lad ich hoch wenns gescannt ist, ich denke es ist schön zu sehen wie meine eier mit voller wucht gegen den hr knallen  )

gap muss ich noch messen, aber keine steigerung, so 1.60m 

martin


----------



## sebi-online88 (24. Januar 2005)

Na also, dann bleib mal dran das wird schon werden...


----------



## isah (24. Januar 2005)

Danke..

Ich glaube (obwohl ich nicht höher komme) fahre ich mit dem 26" besser, ich hab das gefühl einfach ruhiger alles machen zu können, so sachen wie trackstand, oder auf dem hr stehen/ vom hr wegspringen.

Jetzt wird (wenn der schnee weg ist/halle) erstmal sidehop geübt, ich könnte das 20 sek-sidehop vid vom aramis schon in einzelnen frames frei zeichnen, ich hab noch nie ein video so oft gesehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mac Gyver (25. Januar 2005)

Schön dass der Thresd nnoch lebt!  
@Isah: gute Vortschritte würd ich mal sagen seit den ertsen videos die man von dir gesehen hat  ....hab aber auch noch was zu bieten:
Mein halbes Jahr Echobike fahren hat sich schon ganz gut ausgezahlt.

-Treter aufs HR auf 83cm (ca.5 1/2Epals), leider erst 2 mal gepackt.
-Dann ..*sehr stolz sei* Sidehop vom HR auch auf die 83cm Mauer.
-Drop von 1.80
-Und Coust auf ne Tischtennisplatte.

So, fett freu, kann aber noch mehr passieren, ich muss jetz raus dringend trainieren!!!


----------



## ride (25. Januar 2005)

Während ihr eure Rekorde in die Höhe treibt, fallen meine wohl mangels fahrmöglichkeiten in den Keller! Drausen schneits wie verückt und an fahrradfahren ist in letzter Zeit gar nicht zu denken!  

f**k the winter!


----------



## tinitram (25. Januar 2005)

meine Güte mit welchen Zahlen hier um sich geworfen wird... 

Ich hab letzte Woche grade mal nen Trethasen auf 75cm mit Mühe und Not geschafft.

appropro @ride

Stichwort: Fahrmöglichkeiten und Keller - die Nicolaileute haben ne Lösung gefunden

http://www.bikeshowteam.de/vids/cellartrial.wmv


----------



## ChrisKing (25. Januar 2005)

hab letztens ausm Stand auf eine Palette aufs HR gezogen. Also halt ganz ohne Anlauf .. mim VR so dranstellen, gut ausbalancieren und dann *zack* aufs HR. Bin halt dann gleich aufm HR geblieben und im backwheelhop wieder runtergesprungen! Die Aktion beherrsch ich mittlerweile eigentlich schon ziemlich sicher!


----------



## 525Rainer (26. Januar 2005)

ride schrieb:
			
		

> Während ihr eure Rekorde in die Höhe treibt, fallen meine wohl mangels fahrmöglichkeiten in den Keller! Drausen schneits wie verückt und an fahrradfahren ist in letzter Zeit gar nicht zu denken!
> 
> f**k the winter!



wem sagst du das. so wie in max replica´s vid siehts bei uns im sommer aus.
vorgestern sah es so aus:
winter 
hier gibts definitiv eine off saison.


----------



## Monty98 (26. Januar 2005)

ChrisKing schrieb:
			
		

> auf eine Palette aufs HR gezogen.



auf eine?  
ich machs auf drei

egal...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobsen (26. Januar 2005)

Monty98 schrieb:
			
		

> auf eine?
> ich machs auf drei
> 
> egal...



lol,

nicht jeder macht so schnell fortschritte...


----------



## sebi-online88 (26. Januar 2005)

tobsen schrieb:
			
		

> lol,
> 
> nicht jeder macht so schnell fortschritte...



Ihr seit echt lustige Typen...


----------



## tobsen (26. Januar 2005)

danke


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (26. Januar 2005)

Mac Gyver schrieb:
			
		

> Schön dass der Thresd nnoch lebt!
> @Isah: gute Vortschritte würd ich mal sagen seit den ertsen videos die man von dir gesehen hat  ....hab aber auch noch was zu bieten:
> Mein halbes Jahr Echobike fahren hat sich schon ganz gut ausgezahlt.
> 
> ...



Du machst Sidehop auf 83cm und Coust auf TT-Platte ? Was habtn ihr für Mini TT-Platten. Also die sind auch normalerweise über 80cm


----------



## Mac Gyver (26. Januar 2005)

@Tobe daddy:
Jetz hasse mich ertappt  ...ne die TT platte is ne bislle flachere, was am Namen aber nichts ändert  ..ich schätze mal die is so 65 bis 70cm hoch!!
Bin trotzdem stolz drauf.


----------



## Monty98 (26. Januar 2005)

tobsen schrieb:
			
		

> lol,
> 
> nicht jeder macht so schnell fortschritte...



ich dachte immers das chris so die volle kraftsau und so is (keine ahnung why...)
und da hat mich das mit "einer Palette" ziemlich schockiert.
ich kann mir des echt net vorstelln....ich denk mal ich versteh bei dem move vom chris irgendwas falsch.


----------



## aramis (26. Januar 2005)

Nee, du verstehst nix falsch, aber du bist´n Trottel :

*Iro'nie*, _die; -, keine Mehrzahl_ *1.*feiner Spott, leise, humorvolle Kritik, bei der das Gegenteil des Gesagten gemeint ist... (http://www.langenscheidt.de/fremdwb/)


----------



## KoXX HanNoVer (26. Januar 2005)

so, leude jetzt trau ich mich auch mal, meine "Rekorde" hier zu posten:

Treter: 76 cm ( Ich bin sooooooooo   STOLZ)
Roll: ca. 55cm
Tipper: muahahahahhaahah...ich arbeite dran
Sidehop: joa so ca. 50 cm
Coust: find den so verdammt geil aber ich kann ihn immer noch nich


----------



## ChrisKing (26. Januar 2005)

Monty98 schrieb:
			
		

> ich dachte immers das chris so die volle kraftsau und so is (keine ahnung why...)
> und da hat mich das mit "einer Palette" ziemlich schockiert.
> ich kann mir des echt net vorstelln....ich denk mal ich versteh bei dem move vom chris irgendwas falsch.



hast schon Recht mit der Kraft...des auf eine Palette ziehen kommt ja auch nich von ungefähr.. da spielt meine Kraft schon ne große Rolle. Man braucht schon bissl Power, ohne kommst da sicher nich hoch!


----------



## ecols (26. Januar 2005)

@chris king..
vielleicht solltest du endlich mal posten dass die palette hochkant is


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobe-Daddy (26. Januar 2005)

Dann würde sie ja kippen


----------



## tobsen (27. Januar 2005)

ecols schrieb:
			
		

> @chris king..
> vielleicht solltest du endlich mal posten dass die palette hochkant is



nene, der chris meint schon ne liegende palette, ich bin zeuge und wer n chris sieht, der weis, dass der des packt...


----------



## ecols (27. Januar 2005)

na gut.. da muss ich wohl noch bissl üben..

fetten respekt für die unglaubliche leistung chris..    
du musst ja voll das tier sein..


----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (2. März 2005)

also muss meinen neuen 
heut erarbeiteten rekord berichten.

coust auf 8 e-pals vr to hr
mitm 20"

und das gleich mehrmals.


----------



## Cryo-Cube (3. März 2005)

lol wasn solln der Scheiss, jeder macht derb Fortschritte nur ich nicht oder was.
Wo könnt ihr denn alle trotz Winter fahren?
Ich fahr zwar auch so 1-3 die Woche im Winter aber sachen wo man auf Höhe trainieren kann sind überall zugeschneit.


----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (3. März 2005)

also in schatthausen geht halt in der trainingshalle voll der trialbeat

gell tommy


----------



## LauraPalmer (3. März 2005)

wo ist Schatthausen eigentlich genau?


----------



## ringo667 (3. März 2005)

http://www.viamichelin.de/viamichel...e&dtmDeparture=null&strStartChoice=0&x=29&y=8


----------



## LauraPalmer (3. März 2005)

wow danke - das ist Service! könnt ich an einem der nächsten Wochenenden mal vorbeijetten und bissl in der Halle düsen - wie groß ist die eigentlich??? - die Entfernung ist ja echt o.k.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sebi_trial (3. März 2005)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich habe auch meinen Sidehop-Rekord verbessert.
Ich habe 9 EU-Paletten geschafft (131cm).

zwei meiner ersten, nur halb   erfolgreichen Sprünge hab ich auf video:

http://www.zhstreettrial.ch/videos/im000063.avi

http://www.zhstreettrial.ch/videos/im000066.avi

Gruss Sebi


----------



## isah (3. März 2005)

wie lange fährst du schon?


----------



## sebi_trial (3. März 2005)

so etwa 8 Jahre- seit 97.


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (3. März 2005)

sebi_trial schrieb:
			
		

> so etwa 8 Jahre- seit 97.



Joa dann hau ma weiterhin rein, vielleicht gibts dann ja bald das 10 Paletten Video à la Benito Ros


----------



## tommytrialer (3. März 2005)

ey sebi du alte sau? warum warst ned in saarbrücken hätte das gerne live gesehen....du bist doch abnormal


gruß thomas


----------



## Benzman22 (3. März 2005)

ordentlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sebi_trial (3. März 2005)

hi thomas alles klar bei euch?

war leider noch im ski-urlaub! hab glaub was verpasst, die sektionen waren hammer gut, hab ich gehört!

gruss sebi


----------



## AcaPulco (3. März 2005)

Also, auch mal wieder n kleines update:

Treter: 6 Paletten aufs hinterrad.
Tipper: ~96cm (endlich gelernt! Und da geht noch einiges! Ich denk mal 1m10 sin drin!)
Sidehop: 5 Paletten ~75 - 80cm
Sidehop -> HR: ca 40-50cm... Nich so toll. Sidehop ja insgesamt!
Coust: Ja erm... Höhe garnet, 2 paletten vielleicht, Weite, also gap auf vr, ca 2m.
Backhop: auch so 2m auf der Ebene.
Autodach: Nie probiert!

Mal sehn was der Sommer für Überraschungen birgt. Tippen hab ich ja etz endlich gelernt. Vielleicht ja ne sidehop-technik-revolution!


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (3. März 2005)

Hab heute nen neuen pers. Rekord aufgestellt...!!9 1/2 Paletten getippt kollegen..ich mess das nochmal genau aus.!!


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (3. März 2005)

Robi_C._DoubleP schrieb:
			
		

> Hab heute nen neuen pers. Rekord aufgestellt...!!9 1/2 Paletten getippt kollegen..ich mess das nochmal genau aus.!!



Ach du kakakakacke


----------



## kingpin18 (3. März 2005)

JA JA unser Robi.   

Dresden Rockt

MArio


----------



## Levelboss (3. März 2005)

Robi_C._DoubleP schrieb:
			
		

> Hab heute nen neuen pers. Rekord aufgestellt...!!9 1/2 Paletten getippt kollegen..ich mess das nochmal genau aus.!!



 Nicht schlecht!


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (3. März 2005)

Ich versuch das mal mit dem Kingpin18 auf ein kleines Vid zu machen und dann stell ichs rein...


----------



## Mac Gyver (3. März 2005)

Ihr werft hier ja mit übelst großen Palettenzahlen um euch   RESPEKT da kann ich wohl noch lang enich mithalten .....hab aber auch mal wieder einen meiner eigenen Rekorde gebrochen: Einen Sidehop über ein 80cm "Klebeband".......*stolz*  






[/IMG]


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (4. März 2005)

sooo, also dann mal nen paar daten zwischendurch von mir.......

sidehop: 70 cm
treter: 75 cm

Jan


----------



## Schevron (4. März 2005)

wie siehts eigentlich bei euren rekorden aus im Seitenvergleich.

Mich würde mal interessieren wie sehr sich eure schlechte seite bemerkbar macht beim sidehop? Ich habs noch nicht definitiv gemessen, aber auf meiner schlechten seite (stehe rechts vorne; good side: nach links) kack ich voll ab.
Wie is das bei euch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (4. März 2005)

also zu guten 8 und zur schlechten 7 (jeweils wenn ich gut drauf bin) und mit der falschen Pedale vorne 6


----------



## AcaPulco (4. März 2005)

Auf die schlechte Seite geht garnix! Genauso wie mim falschen fuss vorne. Komm ich netmal aufs hinterrad so... Das manche sidehop 8 pals schaffen mim falschn fuss vorne findsch faszinierend. Körperbeherrschung!


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (4. März 2005)

naja ich find das schwere zunächst mal die Koordination hin zu bekommen und vor allem weil man in dem "schlechten Fuß" nicht die power hat wie im guten(ist vieleicht nur einbildung aber mir kommts so vor)


----------



## konrad (4. März 2005)

wenn ich versuche irgendwas switch(schlechter fuss vorne) zu machen sieht das aus,als wenn ich noch nie aufm trialbike gestanden hätte...da komm ich noch nich mal vernünftig ne treppe hoch  

meine werte:
tippen:8EP
sidehop:7 1/2EP
coust:6EP
viertel:6 1/2EP
nachziehen:6EP
füher mit dem kurzen bike:
bunny:8EP
treter:7EP

die werten könne auch abweichen,weil ich so gut wie nie auf EP trialer,sondern nur an mauern...aber von den höhen kommt es ungefähr hin.


----------



## Trialmaniax (12. März 2005)

neue Rekorde bei mir

Autodachtechnik: 9 Euros
Sidehop: 5 Euros
Tipper:7 Euros


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (12. März 2005)

Ich hab so krasse Handgelenkschmerzen, dass ich die Hand kaum noch bewegen kann. Das ist auch nen Rekord für mich. Der 74cm Lenker ist wohl etwas zu lang.


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (12. März 2005)

@ Tobe Daddy....

     Schmerzen gehen vorrüber

     Frauen stehen auf Naben

     Rum und Ehre ! ! !


in diesem Sinne.... Braunschweig for ever!!!


----------



## Maxix (12. März 2005)

moin,
@ die BS jungs, seit ihr auch mal in WF unterwegs oder ist euch das kaff zuklein?


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (12. März 2005)

früher so vor 10 Jahren waren wir ab und an mal in WF...aber ist nicht wirklich was zum fahen..... wenn´s uns in die Ferne treibt dann sollte da schon nen bischen was sein... und Braunschweig ist zum Trialen eigentlich schon ganz traumhaft... komm du doch rum... 

MfG
MArco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maxix (12. März 2005)

jupp, machen wir mal, sind ja auch öfters da, aber eben kein treffen georgt.
heut abend kommen wir warscheinlich mal fürn kleinen nightride rumm, aber keine ahnung wann und wo.


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (12. März 2005)

Das 20" hoppt sich langsam ein.

Heute noch ne 15 minütige Session in Mr.Trial's Garden-Hall of Fame abgehalten und...

5 Sidehop
5 Tipper HR
5 hochfahren

...da geht was in Zukunft.


----------



## Flatpro (12. März 2005)

hm, also ich bin bisher 4 mal oder so in mienem leben trial gefahren  

also so....
mit de bmx rollbunny, wie ihr das nennt 90cm
mit de trialdingens ohne sattel da^^
sidehop so 60 cm
pedalkick so 40 cm
tretbunny so 60cm
und nomma mit de bmx nen nollie so ne boardsteinkante^^


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (12. März 2005)

yo tobi, dat is doch schon top!! 
war gestern überrascht, wie du dich verbessert hast, das letzte mla als ich dich hab fahren sehen, sah dat noch ganz anders aus!! also nur weiter so!!!
dat wird schon...


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (12. März 2005)

TrialsMax schrieb:
			
		

> yo tobi, dat is doch schon top!!
> war gestern überrascht, wie du dich verbessert hast, das letzte mla als ich dich hab fahren sehen, sah dat noch ganz anders aus!! also nur weiter so!!!
> dat wird schon...



ja da MUSS jetz demnächst was gehen. Ich hab das falsch gemacht mitm 20", ich muss mich erst ma bissi an Paletten einfahren, is immerhin doch ne kleine Umstellung. Übrigens Sidehop nach rechts aufs HR geht schon genauso wie nach links. Aber auf beide is mir nach links immernoch lieber.


----------



## biketrialer (12. März 2005)

BRAUNSCHWEIG XL schrieb:
			
		

> @ Tobe Daddy....
> 
> Schmerzen gehen vorrüber
> 
> ...



rum is sowieso gut! liquid sun nennt man das auch, bei uns heisst das 
ehre und stärke!
bei der nächsten brown town session, gehen wir abends ma kräftig einen ziehen..........  
toto


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (12. März 2005)

rum cola -,80 cent bier -,50 cent.... seit herzlich eingeladen...fragt mal max ..


----------



## soma (12. März 2005)

BRAUNSCHWEIG XL schrieb:
			
		

> rum cola -,80 cent bier -,50 cent.... seit herzlich eingeladen...fragt mal max ..


Nur heute? Wahrscheinlich in BS, oder?
Mist, dass ich grad in KS bin...


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (13. März 2005)

ja man das tango is geil......eine ganze theke voll mit alkohol....und man darf sich bedienen....klingt nach paradies? fast!! BS nite action. bei der BS session bin ihc schon hacke aus dem laden raus und danach noch in der disse weitergesoffen...gott war ich im pooo......am tag danach wars flau mit trialen...
also BS kann cih nur weiterempfehlen....

war echt n geiles WE, was sehr bald mla wiederholt werden muss!!


----------



## Benjy (23. März 2005)

sooo.... werd ich meine "rekorde" ma auch hier preisgeben^^
ich fahre jetzt seit fast bald 2 jahren trial^^
ich schreibs hier ma so in europaletten gemessen auf:

antippen: 7 Epals
sidehop: 5 Epals (werd noch bald die 6 packen     )
bunnyhop: 5 Epals
treter: 5 Epals
nachziehen: 6 Epals
"ranstellen" (also einfach vorderrad auf hindernis und hinterrad auf boden und denn nur "hochziehen"): tt-platte
coust: 5 Epals
drop: ~ 2 m

joar... das wars von mir^^

MfG
Benjy


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (23. März 2005)

wenn der thread schonma rausgekramt wird will ich auch ma noch ne frage los werden .......

wie hoch kommtn ihr (in cm oda europalettis) wenn euer VR auf ner kante steht  (das HR aufm boden) und dann aufs HR ruppen (ohne treten)???


----------



## konrad (23. März 2005)

@M!et$ch0rek: ca. 6 1/2 EP

und nochma für die rekorde-heute-sidehop,auf ne 1,15m hohe steinpalette


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (23. März 2005)

6 1/2 ? Da kann man doch gar kein VR mehr draufstellen ?


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (23. März 2005)

konrad schrieb:
			
		

> @M!et$ch0rek: ca. 6 1/2 EP



was? 6 1/2 paletten?  ..... also du stehst ganz gemütlich mit dem VR auf der kante und ruppst dann aus dem stand aufs HR ?.....RESPECT !....da muss man aba n ziemlicher ochse sein um den noch aufs HR zu ziehen....ich habn TRA mal in nem vid gesehen wie er die sache mit mühe und not auf 6 e-pals geruppt hat....


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (23. März 2005)

@Konrad... Teufelskerl!!! Steinpalette??? hab ich noch nie gesehen...bei uns sind die aus Holz... 
ich schaffe 4 Paletten wenn´s VR drauf ist..auch gut oder??? nur wer braucht schon diese Technik  überflüßig!!!!

MfG
Dr.Marco


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (24. März 2005)

das mit den 6,5 P. glaube ich nicht..
also nicht bevor ichs gesehen hab!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isah (24. März 2005)

ich hoffe das am so auch ein paar 2 radtrialer in stuttgart sind die mir die technik dann vll erklären können..

ich kann mir das irgendwie nicht vorstellen, ich drück mein vr gegen ne kante (und stehe dabei still) und dann ohne zu treten springe ich so nach oben das ich mit dem hr da bin wo eben noch das vr war? Ich mach sowas nichtmal an nem bordstein


----------



## elhefe (24. März 2005)

BRAUNSCHWEIG XL schrieb:
			
		

> @ Tobe Daddy....
> 
> ...
> Frauen stehen auf Naben
> ...




Besonders auf Chris King, oder...


----------



## konrad (24. März 2005)

@M!et$ch0rek und TrialsMax:ich bitte zu entschuldigen,die 6 1/2 waren das hoch-vierteln....shame on me....aber 6 EPs kann ich auch reißen.   

@BRAUNSCHWEIG XL:na weißt schon-ne EP wo gasbetonsteine drauf sind und alles mit folie nochmal verschweißt...


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (24. März 2005)

konrad schrieb:
			
		

> ..... hoch-vierteln.....



wasn das ?


----------



## isah (24. März 2005)

viertel kurbel umdrehung


----------



## konrad (24. März 2005)

isah schrieb:
			
		

> viertel kurbel umdrehung



sehr platzsparend


----------



## nowayfra (26. März 2005)

@konrad
Wie zerrst du deine Mühle (und welchen Radstand hast du) nach oben bei 6 Paletten? Ich übe das schon lange und komme so locker auf etwas mehr als 5 Paletten aufs Hinterrad, bloß bei 6 Paletten komme ich kaum sauber zum ausbalancieren vorm Hochziehen, da ich schon fast nach hinten wegkippe (ich hab nen 1065er Radstand), außerdem kriege ich bei dieser Steillage meinen Körperschwerpunkt nicht mehr über die Palettenkannte. Vielleicht kann man ja das VR an die Kannte RANSTELLEN und dann eher seitlich hochspringen??? Wenn ich bei 6 P. nach vorn springe ramme ich mir meinen Vorbau ins Gemächt und das ist wohl dann längerfristig eher ne schlechte Technik...


----------



## isah (26. März 2005)

könnte daran liegen das der konrad nen ~ 1090 mm radstand hat, vll auch 1095 mm. (pitbull + koxx forxx soweit ich weiss)


----------



## nowayfra (26. März 2005)

Ach so, nen 1090er Radstand zu haben ist da natürlich von Vorteil.



> Zitat von BRAUNSCHWEIG XL
> @Konrad... Teufelskerl!!! Steinpalette??? hab ich noch nie gesehen...bei uns sind die aus Holz...
> ich schaffe 4 Paletten wenn´s VR drauf ist..auch gut oder??? nur wer braucht schon diese Technik  überflüßig!!!!



Was machst du denn, wenn du im Gelände auf nem ziemlich schrägen Felsen stehst und nur mit deinem Vorderad über der Kante hängst und deswegen den Felsen nicht runterrutschst? Wie ziehst du jetzt hoch? Mit Reintreten ist da glaube ich nicht so viel, die Technik dafür ist identisch mit der hier angesprochenen, also VR auf Kante und aus dem Stand volle Kanne nuffziehen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## konrad (26. März 2005)

auch mit nem 1095er radstand steht man nicht merh wirklich komfortable an 6 EPs-aber mit guter balance beim stehen und ordentlich schnellkraft geht das  

wenn man an steinkanten hängt ist das das gleiche-man kann dann aber noch ein wenig besser schwung holen,indem man die 'elastizität' der gabel und des reifens nutzt um sich nach oben zu schnippsen.


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (26. März 2005)

nowayfra schrieb:
			
		

> Was machst du denn, wenn du im Gelände auf nem ziemlich schrägen Felsen stehst und nur mit deinem Vorderad über der Kante hängst und deswegen den Felsen nicht runterrutschst? Wie ziehst du jetzt hoch? Mit Reintreten ist da glaube ich nicht so viel, die Technik dafür ist identisch mit der hier angesprochenen, also VR auf Kante und aus dem Stand volle Kanne nuffziehen!


in BS city gibts sowas net.
außerdem is das was du meinst wieder was anderes.


----------



## HeavyMetal (15. April 2005)

neuer rekord: 225cm backhop gap
( zugegeben mit ca 5-10 cm höhenunterschied)


----------



## isah (24. April 2005)

sidehop --> *4 1/2 *epals 
treter --> 5 epals 
drop --> 2,10 m
treppen --> treter & sidehop leider nur 3
gap --> *1,95* m von kante zu kante. (2m gehen nicht   )


----------



## Monty98 (24. April 2005)

treter: 6epal
sidehop: 4epal
hr to hr: 5epal
tipper: 87cm
roller: 60cm
höchster 360° wo runter: 7epal (war aber mit sicherheit mehr als ein frisiksti)
hochreißen: knappe 4epal
hochschieben: 4 1/2 epal
spin: 500°
schutz: 7epal
drop (als obs cool wär ): 1m80
gap: auch sowas 1m80
viertelte: 4 1/2 (fünf kommen noch mit der kurzen gurke)
halbe: 5epal
coust:   
treter aufs vr: 4 1/2 (mach ich nicht mehr auf grund eines lenkerbruches)
so! jetzt zu den stufen.

treter, roller und halbe: 4 stufen
hr to hr: 4 stufen (mein ganzer stolz)
sidehop: 3 stufen
coust: 3 stufen
hr to pedalwechsel to halbe: 3 stufen


----------



## noonnet (24. April 2005)

hier sind meine rekorde: (ich fahre jetzt dann bald 3 jahre)

sidehop: 7epals
sideohop über stange: 97cm
tretbunnyhop: 7epals
drop: 2.5-3m (??)

alles andere habe ich noch nie gemessen..   

gruss noonnet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isah (24. April 2005)

> gap --> 1,95 m von kante zu kante. (2m gehen nicht  )



2 m gap 
teil 2 

endlich hats geklappt  

//EDIT 

ich fahre jetzt knapp über ein jahr

@noonet 

7 epals sidehop   

@monty

wie lange fährst du schon?


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (24. April 2005)

isah schrieb:
			
		

> 2 m gap
> teil 2
> 
> endlich hats geklappt



da hat sich einer ordentlich vermessen,wenn das 2m sind bin ich ab sofort 2,10m groß 

EDIt: wenns doch 2m sind....respect !


----------



## isah (24. April 2005)

rosa linie zu linie sind_genau_ 1.95 m, morgen mach ichs nochmal mit maßband dran wenn du willst


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (24. April 2005)

films doch gleich ...das wär am besten


----------



## isah (24. April 2005)

ok, ich mach euch die woche mal nen video  

//EDIT: tatsächlich kommt mir das auf dem pic irgendwie auch ziemlich kurz vor, ich hab zwei blumenkästen die haben 1.95 m, ich mach lieber da mal nen vid.


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (24. April 2005)

sooo, mal nen paar neue rekorde von mir. ich fahre mittlerweile fast 1 jahr.....

sidehop: 5 euros, die 6. fällt demnächst noch
sidehop über rail: 55 cm
backhop gap: 1,7 m
backhop: 3 euros

Jan


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (24. April 2005)

gut ,dann geb ich halt auch mal meine rekorde zum besten....

ich fahr seit nem halben jahr...

tippen(ausm rollen ohne treten) ... 91cm aufs HR
ranstellen (VR auf kante,aufs HR nachziehen) ... 72cm
gap (bachweehlhop) ... 193cm (paletten auf gleicher höhe)
backweehlhop ... 63cm


----------



## Monty98 (24. April 2005)

isah schrieb:
			
		

> 2 m gap
> teil 2
> 
> endlich hats geklappt
> ...




am 4.november sinds zwei jahre
why?


----------



## isah (24. April 2005)

weil vorallem die sachen aufs vr übelst gut sind


----------



## Monty98 (24. April 2005)

isah schrieb:
			
		

> weil vorallem die sachen aufs vr übelst gut sind


oha! dankeschön! aber für ein jahr bist du auch sehr weit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isah (26. April 2005)

hab heut noch schnell ein paar pic/vids gemacht, leider miese quali weil nur digicam.

Pic 1
Pic 2 


Video 1 
Video 2
(beide zusammen 5 mb)


----------



## Ray (26. April 2005)

sieht eigtl. weiter aus als 2m...

vielleicht liegts am ruppigen style


----------



## isah (26. April 2005)

da streckt man sich schön durch, und dann heissts keine 2m, dann schafft man die 2 m und dann heisst ruppig    



 nee, stimmt schon, im nächsten größeren vid beweise ich das ichs auch mit mehr style kann.


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (26. April 2005)

isah schrieb:
			
		

> da streckt man sich schön durch, und dann heissts keine 2m, dann schafft man die 2 m und dann heisst ruppig
> 
> 
> 
> nee, stimmt schon, im nächsten größeren vid beweise ich das ichs auch mit mehr style kann.



jaa, dann will ich auch mehr style sehen. ich hab noch dein altes vid und das sieht ziemlich mies aus...sorry, dass ich das so sage. action ist ganz cool nur der style....du solltest dir mal angewöhnen, wenn du aufm hr stehst, die arme anzuwinkeln, nicht gestreckt lassen. ist nur so nen tip nebenbei.   

Jan


----------



## isah (26. April 2005)

solche tipps nehme ich gerne an, ich hab hier leider niemand der mir das beibringt, darum immer raus damit.


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (26. April 2005)

isah schrieb:
			
		

> solche tipps nehme ich gerne an, ich hab hier leider niemand der mir das beibringt, darum immer raus damit.



so wie bei mir. aber jeden sein...







Jan


----------



## isah (26. April 2005)

Aber das mir das mit den armen nicht selber aufgefallen ist    

aber wie ist das mit den beinen, stehst du immer so gebückt?


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (26. April 2005)

isah schrieb:
			
		

> Aber das mir das mit den armen nicht selber aufgefallen ist
> 
> aber wie ist das mit den beinen, stehst du immer so gebückt?



jaa, ich finde, so kann ich mehr power rausholen,  bin auch beweglicher und nicht so verspannt....halt lockerer....

Jan


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (3. Mai 2005)

Update

Sidehop 85cm
Treter 85cm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stonebreaker (7. Mai 2005)

Ich weiß nicht warum eure Trehter höher sind als eure Roller aber bei mir ziehe ich beide auf 7 Paletten.
Mach ich beim Trehter irgendwas falsch?


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (7. Mai 2005)

..neue Rekorde...: Tipper: 135cm , Sidehop: 120cm


----------



## trialsrider (7. Mai 2005)

@ Robi c_Dingsbums!


  DICK!


----------



## andi87 (8. Mai 2005)

Hi, 
meine Rekorde mit 26Zoller mit Sattel:

Sidehop: 6
Treter: 6
Roller 7,5
Tippen: ca. 6

Aber es wird schon noch..   

gruß
andi


----------



## Mac Gyver (8. Mai 2005)

Seid ihr irgentwie voll auf nem Tripp    ....hab ich zulange Winterschlaf gemacht?!?...das geht j aab hier echt schöne Höhen   ....Ich hab das problem dass ich nichts vernünftiges an spots finde wo sachen zwischen 80 und 90 cm sind  ...ich bleib immoment bei meinen ca.85cm Treter und und Sidehop mit 20zoll bike!!
ABer ich glaub ich hab an Geschmeidigkeit und Sicherheit gewonnen, was ich mir sehr hoch anrechne als "Stylepoints"     PS: "Ihr könnt mich auch mit Gott ansprechen!"


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (12. Mai 2005)

Keine Ahnung wo ich das sonst reinschreiben soll, also schreib ichs hier rein. Wusstet ihr das Marc Caisso den Pedalkick Rekord hält mit 2,90m ? Hab ich gerad in unserm Guinnes Buch gelesen, wusste gar net dass der so nen krassen Kick hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ray (12. Mai 2005)

allerdings nicht in der ebene und statisch... für statische 2.90 braucht man flügel oder helium im darm


----------



## isah (12. Mai 2005)

von hr kante zu kante auf einer höhe? schwer vorzustellen, aber "braunschweig xl" hat auch gesagt er schafft von bank zu bank 2.60 (glaub ich) also ist das doch realistsch


----------



## HeavyMetal (12. Mai 2005)

also ich glaub der weltrekord liegt bei über 3 m (kann sein dass es der cesar canas war) und das war statisch-> ohne anlauf!!!


----------



## tommytrialer (12. Mai 2005)

mein bruder läd grad das madrid video hoch da machen belay und hermance nen ca 2,8 gap aufs vorderrad

naja aber caissos rekord is nimma aktuell den haben coust canas und hermance schon weiter gemacht nur halt nicht nach guiness regeln in so einer show mit offizielen etc


----------



## HeavyMetal (12. Mai 2005)

hab in meinem guinness buch von 96 was tolles gefunden :
"Der Berliner Mountainbiker Marko Manthey (25) übersprang am 15. Juli 1995 anläßlich der Gymnaestrada '95 mit seinem Rad eine 1,1 m hohe Latte - ohne Rampe!"


----------



## Monty98 (12. Mai 2005)

der Grossmann HP schrieb:
			
		

> Weltrekord Bunny Hop auf senkrecht stehendes Hinderniss 1,60 Meter; Bunny Hop Weltrekord über Hochsprunglatte 1,16 Meter



Rekorde aufgestellt von Oliver Grossmann aus dem Jahre 1999


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (12. Mai 2005)

also wenn hier schon überall neue rekorde kommen, kann ich miene auch mal hier reinposten.
Backhopgap: 245cm (zwei gleichhoe betonkanten)
Praller mit treter drangehopst: 160cm

joa dat wars, sonst nix neues...


----------



## HeavyMetal (12. Mai 2005)

bei 2 gleichen kanten hat ich jetz mal 2.18 gepackt


----------



## trialsrider (12. Mai 2005)

TrialsMax schrieb:
			
		

> also wenn hier schon überall neue rekorde kommen, kann ich miene auch mal hier reinposten.
> Backhopgap: 245cm (zwei gleichhoe betonkanten)
> Praller mit treter drangehopst: 160cm
> 
> joa dat wars, sonst nix neues...




Proll!   
Manno man dann muss ich ja jetzt mit meinem neuen richtigem Trial Rad mal richtig Reinklotzen!  
Aber es ist da.....also mach dich auf was gefasst!   

Gruß
Martin


----------



## tommytrialer (13. Mai 2005)

http://www.trialkeller.ch/Videos/Kenny.wmv

der gap von madrid von dem ich sprach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ray (13. Mai 2005)

krasser sprung... und dann noch auf nen baumstamm... ich frage mich immer nur was wohl passieren mag wenn man bei dem speed die kante erwischt


----------



## Mac Gyver (19. Mai 2005)

Soo..muss hier auch mal wieder mein Sorgen loswerden!  
-Hab nen Treter aufs HR auf ne Tischtennislatte gepackt, müssten so 80 bis 85cm sein.
-und dann noch son schönes Gap von eienr zur nächsten Tsichtennisplatte, war eigentlich nich weit bzw. schwer, hab halt vorher immer nur schiss gehabt 

Und natürlich hat der Style sich verbessert ..was sonst!!!


----------



## trialsrider (19. Mai 2005)

Wo sindn das sorgen?? 

Ist doch okay treter auf ne TT wie lange fährste denn?
Du kommst ja aus NRW dann versuch doch am 
29. Auf die Köln Session zu kommen wäre cool!   
Ich denke da wird man viel lernen können.


Gruß
Martin


----------



## isah (23. Mai 2005)

sidehop: 6 epals
treter mit halber kurbel ausm stand: 5 epals

wie hoch sind denn die tt platten bei euch? 
meine kommt mir sehr hoch vor   (weil mac gyver ~ 80-85 schreibt)


----------



## theglue (23. Mai 2005)

Bei uns sind Tischtennispaletten 70cm hoch! 

Meine Rekorde, fahre schon 3 Monate mit nem richtigen Trialbike....

Sidehop: 8cm
Tretbunnyhop: 10cm
Gap: 12cm hinterrad to hinterrad
rollbunnyhop: 15 cm   

Jo das wars mehr kann ich auch noch nicht, bin nicht so der beste...


----------



## trialsrider (23. Mai 2005)

Also ich kann das Bezeugen vom "the glue"
das stimmt alles! aber der kommt nur so hoch wegen seinem neuen Lenker!
Wenn ich den auch hätte käm ich auch so hoch!


----------



## Mac Gyver (23. Mai 2005)

@Isah:  Ich hab die TT noch nich gemessen, aber hab das so nach ner Mauer abgeschetzt die auch grade so hoch kam und die hat ich mal gemmessen sind aber glaub ich  doch höchstens 80cm. ABre an der Mauer hats aucgh schon geklappt.  

@Trialsrider: ich fahr jetz ca. 1 Jahr mit dem echo und davor n bisschen mit nem Mtb.

Das mit der Kölnsession hört sich nich schlecht an, werd mla sehen was sich da machen lässt. Vielleicht hab ich das irgentwie verpasst, aber steht schon ne zeit und so weiter fest?????


----------



## AcaPulco (23. Mai 2005)

naja, nich sehr viel besser geworden...

tippen auf 1m
tippen -> hr knapp unter 1m
sidehop immernoch etwas mehr als 5 Paletten
gap aufs vorderrad 2m in der ebene
coust ca 5paletten
...


----------



## Trialmaniax (25. Mai 2005)

endlich mache ich meine 6 Eu-pal seitlich, gott sei dank ohne zu hebeln. Korrekter Mann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialsrider (25. Mai 2005)

Also mit meinem Mtb mit Federgabel und so.
was die meisten ja aus dem Video jetzt kennen!.



Sidehop:5Ep aber locker! (ich denke 6 sind noch mim Mtb drin)
Treter: 6Ep
Bunnyhop 6-7Ep

Backhop Gap: 2m ca.
Sidehop: 1,80m

So ich werde dies aktualisieren wenn mein Trial bike
irgendwann steht!   

Martin


----------



## kochikoch (25. Mai 2005)

backhop gap gleiche höhe: etwas über nen 1/2 m ohne antritt


----------



## Monty98 (25. Mai 2005)

6 pal aus der halben


----------



## noonnet (26. Mai 2005)

3.20m gap mit anlauf


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (26. Mai 2005)

noonnet schrieb:
			
		

> 3.20m gap mit anlauf



roller oder treter?


----------



## isah (26. Mai 2005)

cih wusste nichtmal das sowas überhaupt geht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mac Gyver (26. Mai 2005)

noonnet schrieb:
			
		

> 3.20m gap mit anlauf



Ich muss dich darauf hinweisen dass das Komma an der falschen stelle ist: 0.32m..so is besser  


ABer mal ernst : Nich übel   
PS: Wie macht man sowas mit nem Echo also meins is wohl anders gebaut...oder????  Sag ES MIR!!!


----------



## noonnet (27. Mai 2005)

@M!et$ch0rek
anlauf, und dann mit 1 umdrehung abgesprungen

@Mac Gyver
echos gehen einfach ab.. aber ich machs auch nur wenn die bremsen perfekt ziehen..


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (29. Mai 2005)

habe heute in Köln nen neuen persönlichen tipprekord aufgestellt.
134cm!!!! 
levelboss is zeuge, der hats gesehn.....
war auch ne richtige stufe, nix schräg oder so.


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (30. Mai 2005)

habt ihr eigentlich immer alle nen maßband dabei? ;-)


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (30. Mai 2005)

mich kann man bei jeder chemnitzer mauer fragen wie hoch die in cm ist,ich hab immer die genaue antwort parat...oder etwa nicht, nils und alex????  

also,maßband immer in der tasche


----------



## MSC-Trialer (30. Mai 2005)

Ja, das stimmt. Du bist ja auch krank, du Maßbandfetischist


----------



## sidehop (30. Mai 2005)

@noonet
kannste den gap ma aufnehm?würde ich gerne ma sehn.

Achja meine persönlichen rekorde:
Treter:6paletten
Bunnyhop:7 und nen bisschen
Sidehop:6paletten mit einhäng 7-8   
Drop:3m


----------



## HeavyMetal (30. Mai 2005)

also ich find son maßband gar ne übel, manchmal denkt man sich vielleicht beim nem gap "das schaff ich nie", dann misst man nach "nur 2.10 meter"? das schafft man doch, und schon hat man mehr selbstvertrauen.


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (30. Mai 2005)

HeavyMetal schrieb:
			
		

> also ich find son maßband gar ne übel, manchmal denkt man sich vielleicht beim nem gap "das schaff ich nie", dann misst man nach "nur 2.10 meter"? das schafft man doch, und schon hat man mehr selbstvertrauen.




unterschwelliger angeber !!!


----------



## tommytrialer (30. Mai 2005)

noonnet schrieb:
			
		

> 3.20m gap mit anlauf




César Cañas has got a new Guinness World Record. He made it on July, 14th in France. The record is Long Jump. He has got the new record (2.90 meters before) when he jumped 3.00 meters. He began making a warm up with 2.60 meters. After he tried 2.80 and directly 2.95 . All these jumped were got in the first jump. 3.00 meters was got in the second jump. César has got his new record and now we are waiting for Ot Pí and Dani Comas records.

quelle
http://www.biketrial-spain.com/NoticiescesaryotE.htm

also ich hab selber nie ne weiten gap ausprobiert aber 3,20?

das wollte ich auch mal per video sehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M!et$ch0rek (30. Mai 2005)

ich hab es so verstanden,dass der nooonet nen treter bzw. roller gemacht hat und der canas nen backhop ,richtig????


----------



## tommytrialer (30. Mai 2005)

im guiness buch der ekorde steht der marc caisso drin und soviel ich weiß hat der 2,9m mit einer kurbel gemacht
und der canas auch außerdem sieht das auf dem bild so aus als wenn der auch eine kurbel macht


----------



## Ray (30. Mai 2005)

ich weiss ja nicht in welchen sphären hier manche schweben aber nen backwheelhop über 3m glaube ich erst wenn ichs gesehen hab! die meisten vergessen wohl bei der ganzen videoflut hier das der grossteil der FETT weiten sprünge vom guten TRA auch nicht weiter als ca. 2.40 sind!

2.40 ist nämlich VERDAMMT weit...

nur mal zur info an die ganzen dreamjumper


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (30. Mai 2005)

die 2,40m knackt der trialsmax hier ausm forum schon und johan brundin macht auch 2,50m,der sicherlich nicht in der absoluten weltspitze mitfährt,also erst erkundigen,dann mal aufreißen


----------



## Ray (30. Mai 2005)

ich höre immer nur das irgendwer irgendwen kenn der irgendwas geschafft hat...

aber wie heisst dieser thread eigentlich?


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (30. Mai 2005)

wo waren deine rekorde in den letzten beiden beiträgen?


----------



## isah (30. Mai 2005)

mmmhh... ich glaube er meint nicht das jeder beitrag ein rekord seien sollte, sondern das jeder rekord von einem selbst seien sollte ("Eigene Rekorde")


----------



## Ray (30. Mai 2005)

und die rekorde sollten zumindest in ansätzen der realität entsprechen!


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (30. Mai 2005)

deswegen hat meinereiner auch immer ein maßband dabei um vermeindliche krasse sprünge nachzumessen um zu sehen ob die wirklich so krass waren.
achja nur zur info 245cm hab ich schon gepackt, und das hab cih genau nachgemessen, nur ich hab das einmal gepackt, vlt. zweimal, aber öfter noch nicht. und jetzt mit meinem angeschalgenen knie kann cih von der weite erstmal nur träumen.
und aus diesem grund kann cih über 320cm nur müde lächeln und es als überhebliche überschätzung abstempeln, das kenn cih auch von mir, da denkt man booooooooooooooaaaaaaaaaaaah is das weit dann misst man nach und zack enttäuschung doch nur nen minigap......
Max


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyMetal (31. Mai 2005)

ich glaub ihr versteht das nich!!! der noonet hat das mit anlauf gemacht!!! mit anlauf!!!! wer sagt denn dass es eine kurbel war? ich denke mit genügend schwung schafft das jeder( wenn er keine angst hat sich an der landung zu zerbröseln, was meine bedenken wären! ) das schafft mit ordentlich schwung auch jede dirtfahrer oder sonst was.


----------



## trialsrider (31. Mai 2005)

Jepp! BunnyhopGap Rekord meinerseits: 5m


----------



## HeavyMetal (31. Mai 2005)

da is dann aber ne federgabel und dirtgeometrie für solche sachen eher vorteilig, weil son rollbunner mit nem langen trialbike auf jeden fall schwerer is!


----------



## Ray (31. Mai 2005)

das mit dem knie kann ich nur bestätigen max.... es gibt wohl keine größere belastung fürs kniegelenk ;( wenns nicht unbedingt sein muss mach ich auch keine rekordversuche mehr bei gaps...

aber so ein massband kann einen auch mal positiv überraschen


----------



## isah (31. Mai 2005)

3 stufen vom hr aufs vr


----------



## Mac Gyver (1. Juni 2005)

isah schrieb:
			
		

> 3 stufen vom hr aufs vr


Sowas nenn ich mal nen nüchternen sachlich gehaltenen Komentar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cryo-Cube (1. Juni 2005)

@Isha

Meinst springen und dann mit dem VR zuerst aufkommen oder?
Ich komm da immer mit beiden Reifen auf, vielleicht mal super knapp mit dem VR zuerst aber halt nie richtig extrem mit VR zuerst.

Haste da nen Tipp oder so?


----------



## isah (1. Juni 2005)

ich konnte das glücksgefühl hinter dem post irgendwie nicht richtig zu ausdruck bringen... ich üb den shice schon eewig   

mit nem treter kann ichs nicht, also ich machs so das ich langsam auf die treppen zurolle und dann mit ner halben umdrehung (also mit schwung) aufs hr springe dann tret ich vom hr rein und lande mit dem vr auf der oberstern stufe (das hr schnellt nach oben und ist schnell höher als das vr), jetzt kann man die vr bremse halb los lassen und "reinrutschen" lassen (kann ich aber auch noch nicht so gut..)


----------



## konrad (1. Juni 2005)

isah schrieb:
			
		

> ich konnte das glücksgefühl hinter dem post irgendwie nicht richtig zu ausdruck bringen... ich üb den shice schon eewig
> 
> mit nem treter kann ichs nicht, also ich machs so das ich langsam auf die treppen zurolle und dann mit ner halben umdrehung (also mit schwung) aufs hr springe dann tret ich vom hr rein und lande mit dem vr auf der oberstern stufe (das hr schnellt nach oben und ist schnell höher als das vr), jetzt kann man die vr bremse halb los lassen und "reinrutschen" lassen (kann ich aber auch noch nicht so gut..)



sag doch einfach "coust" dazu


----------



## biker ben (1. Juni 2005)

hmm dann werde ich das auch mal mit der methode üben kann das nämlich auch noch garnicht.


----------



## isah (1. Juni 2005)

coust ist so ein mächtiges wort   wenn ich ihn richtig kann nenn ich das vll so, bis jetzt ist das eher ein witz..

@ben

was man brauch damit man wo hoch kommt ist mut sich nach vorne zu lehnen, aber pass auf deinen kiefer auf


----------



## noonnet (1. Juni 2005)

@sidehop, tommytrialer

klar kann ich diesen gap mal aufnehmen.. einfach ist das ca 30km von mir weg und ich bin sehr immobil (bin schüler).. wenn ich das nächste mal dort bin mache ich 100% ein video davon, aber ich weiss halt nicht, wann das ist   


also bis bald


----------



## noonnet (1. Juni 2005)

!! und nochmal zum klarstellen:

ich habe einen treter mit anlauf gemacht; kein gap vom hinterrad aus..!!! einen hinterradgap über 3m scheint mir auch sehr unrealistisch! 


@ TrialsMax
ich habe die distanz gemessen! 

noonnet


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (1. Juni 2005)

noonnet schrieb:
			
		

> @ TrialsMax
> ich habe die distanz gemessen!


sorry hab mnich von den aneren verleiten lassen...


----------



## trialmissmarple (3. Juni 2005)

Sidehop:105cm

Treter:101

Roller:122

Tipper:50cm wenn Rad drauf ist aber brauch man nicht Das ist eine schei** Technik für arme Leute.

Autodachtechnik:180cm an minimal schrägen Platte

Gaps: 230cm

Coustellier: 103cm


----------



## isah (3. Juni 2005)

> Tipper:50cm wenn Rad drauf ist aber brauch man nicht Das ist eine schei** Technik für arme Leute.



 



wie lange fährst du?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MSC-Trialer (3. Juni 2005)

trialmissmarple schrieb:
			
		

> Sidehop:105cm
> 
> Treter:101
> 
> ...




Also wenn man ne Technik ne bringt ist es ne gleich was für arme Leute. Die Technik ist einfach Kraftsparender und viel Anlauf braucht man auch nicht. Im Forum gibt es Leute die würden dich durch Tippen mit Leichtigkeit verzocken. Auch wenn Bunnhop Kraftraubender ist würde ich die Technik nicht so abwerten. Jeder so wie er am besten kommt.


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (4. Juni 2005)

trialmissmarple schrieb:
			
		

> Tipper:50cm wenn Rad drauf ist aber brauch man nicht Das ist eine schei** Technik für arme Leute.


tja, scheißße wenn man was nciht kann, dass man es gleich so abtut.....
tippen is geil. fertig.


----------



## Cryo-Cube (4. Juni 2005)

so, tippen kann ich jetzt recht zuverlässig ab Hodenhöhe etwa.   
90cm tipper ging heut, höher hab ichs nicht probiert.

Das problem is nun aber das ich mit meinem neuen Rad solche höhen jetzt nur noch mit tippen gescheit hoch komm. Mit meinem alten kurzen Rad konnte ich die gleiche höhe mit nem Treter sehr sicher und mit tippen ab und zu mal hoch schaffen. Jetzt mit dem neuen langen Rad geht nur noch das tippen bei solchen Höhen, wenn ich treter hoch machen will landet das HR immer so das die Bremse durchrutscht bzw ich bei der Kante einfach runterutsch oder nur so ganz knapp vorne überkipp und mit neiem kleinen hop das HR von der Kante weg bekomm.

hmm schon irgendwie shit das ganze...will mit tippen als auch treten so hoch kommen, wie früher halt.

An die Erfahrenen. Ab welcher höhe benützt ihr den nen Tipper?


----------



## ph1L (4. Juni 2005)

ab 70cm


----------



## trialmissmarple (4. Juni 2005)

Fahre seit 4 Jahren aktiv(bin Jetzt 16)

Wenn Tippen so gut ist warum macht es dann kein hösel oder Benito?
Mit nem 26" ist tippen auch schoen aber nicht mit einem 20" wenn man eine halbe kurbel hat kommt manb mit nem 20" mindestens genauso hoch wie mit tippen.Die Technik ist nichts für 20" da sie  viel zu schwer ist mit den kleinen Rädern.


----------



## ph1L (4. Juni 2005)

Lies nochmal deine Aussage von oben.

Du hast die Technik allgemein für schei.ße befunden... "sie wäre nur was für arme Leute"
und das is nunmal dummes zeug.

Ist doch logisch das in erster Linie die 26" Fraktion hier im Forum so darauf reagiert.

Überleg einfach bevor du in zukunft sowas postest.


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (4. Juni 2005)

wie immer halt großes maul und nix dahinter


----------



## Cryo-Cube (4. Juni 2005)

trialmissmarple schrieb:
			
		

> Fahre seit 4 Jahren aktiv(bin Jetzt 16)
> 
> Wenn Tippen so gut ist warum macht es dann kein hösel oder Benito?
> Mit nem 26" ist tippen auch schoen aber nicht mit einem 20" wenn man eine halbe kurbel hat kommt manb mit nem 20" mindestens genauso hoch wie mit tippen.Die Technik ist nichts für 20" da sie  viel zu schwer ist mit den kleinen Rädern.



Tippen is ja auch mehr ne 26" technik, schau dir mal paar Kenny/Vincent usw videos an. Fast alle top 26" faherer tippen von daher kannst dein "warum macht das kein hösel oder Benito" knicken.


----------



## Ray (4. Juni 2005)

@TrialsMax zumindest hat er nicht geschrieben das er seit nem jahr fährt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommytrialer (5. Juni 2005)

ich glaube nur noch was ich sehe


----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (5. Juni 2005)

@trialmissmarple 

tut mir leid aber nur weil nicht qualifiziert (zu blöd) bist zu tippen hat deine aussage noch lange nichts mit der realität zu tun.
tommy und der ein oder andere 20" fahrer hat die acht auch schon getippt.
und ich fahr auch sieben paletten relativ locker halbe kurbel tipper.
und des mit nem monty von unter nem meter radstand.

also wenn ma so rekorde angiebt und sich dabei so überschätzt (ham uns schon öfters aufm comp gesehn) und dazun noch totale ahnuslosigkeit beweißt dann bleibt nur eins  .

SEBO


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (5. Juni 2005)

Hopfmannstropfe schrieb:
			
		

> @trialmissmarple
> 
> tut mir leid aber nur weil nicht qualifiziert (zu blöd) bist zu tippen hat deine aussage noch lange nichts mit der realität zu tun.
> tommy und der ein oder andere 20" fahrer hat die acht auch schon getippt.
> ...



gib ihm!!! besser hätt ichs net sagen können


----------



## trialmissmarple (5. Juni 2005)

Sebo das Tippen mag ja für machne die Technik sein koennen die ja auch machen aber für mich ist es eine scheiss Technik muss doch jeder selbst wissen  
was er von den einzlnen Techniken hält.
Die 180cm hohe Platte die minimal schräg ist da hing der tommy beim Nacht-Trial auch schon dran nur er hat sie nicht von unten angesprungen sondern von einem Steinstappel und ich hab sie mit anlauf mit neh roller gezogen da si in auf kleinen hügel unten ist das garnicht so heftig mit einem kurzen Rad kann man mit einem roller da so hoch ziehen man muss halt nur mal richtig gas geben.


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (5. Juni 2005)

Immer dieses "gegeneinander"...: "Ich bin besser">>>"nein ich bin besser"..
mensch jungs das bringt es doch nicht.
Und zum Tippen: Ok ich fahr MTB und da ist die technik unschlagbar...aber man kann nicht sagen das ist ne scheiß technik und die bringt nichts... das könnt ich auch beim rollbunny sagen weil ich s mit dem dem langen ad einfach nicht hin bekomme aber was solls jeder hat halt so seine lieblingstechinken.. und ich finde da ist es ab einem bestimmten Punkt sinnlos zu diskutieren was besser ist weil beide Seiten natürlich sagen das es mit ihrer Technik besser geht..das ist dann nur ein hin und her und führt zu nichts


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (5. Juni 2005)

Nene Robi so einfach ist das hier nicht, hier muss doch jeder sein Territorium markieren !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ray (5. Juni 2005)

rofl Tobe... wenn dem wirklich so ist bleibt aber kein platz mehr für die meisten hier  das terretorium von einigen wenigen hier ist nämlich einfach sehr gross


----------



## Benzman22 (6. Juni 2005)

KINDERTHREAD


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (9. Juni 2005)

neuer persönlicher rekord !!!  

endlich die 1m marke geknackt.... 

102cm auf Hinterrad getippt (ausm rollen,ohne treten)


----------



## ph1L (9. Juni 2005)

kannst mal bitte ein vid machen. hab noch nie nen tipper ausm roller gesehen sieht bestimmt smoooooth aus.   

und meinen Glückwunsch das die 1m Hürde gefallen ist.


----------



## Monty98 (9. Juni 2005)

new record *sing*

4 stufen backwheelhop übers VR


----------



## isah (9. Juni 2005)

mit dem zoo! lenker trauste dich wohl wieder übers vr   

erklär mal wie dus machst, also aufs hr gehen dann ein bisschen hoppen und einfach nach vorne weg? Und vorallem was machst du wenn dein vr die kante triffst, lässt du reinschleifen oder machst dus eher wie im aktuellen cls video? oder versteh ich das komplett falsch?

Ich krieg das alles noch nicht so hin, ich wär dir für ne erklärung sehr dankbar.


----------



## Monty98 (9. Juni 2005)

nun ja...so wie der herr scott hab ich 4 erst einmal geschafft
also damit mein ich: 
vom HR aus starten ordentlich hineintreten nach einer Wellenbewegung aufs VR lehnen Bremse mit aller Kraft ziehen und dann nochmal aufs HR ziehen.

und die technik die ich hier beim rekord meine: 
von beiden rädern aus starten. kicken/schwungholen, dann in einem 60/70° winkel wegspringen und wieder die wellen bewegung und mit hilfe eines nosemanuals ein paar cm gwinnen und hineinrollen.

jojo der zoo!lenker is es einfach. der gibt echt so viel kontrolle her.


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (9. Juni 2005)

Monty98 schrieb:
			
		

> jojo der zoo!lenker is es einfach. der gibt echt so viel kontrolle her.



wahre worte!!

Jan


----------



## Monty98 (14. Juni 2005)

Monty98 schrieb:
			
		

> new record *sing*
> 
> 4 stufen backwheelhop übers VR



today:

4 stufen backwheelhop *aufs *VR


----------



## Monty98 (3. Juli 2005)

hr to hr: ca 80cm

coust auf ca. 70cm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elhefe (4. Juli 2005)

Monty98 schrieb:
			
		

> hr to hr: ca 80cm





hoch oder weit


----------



## Monty98 (4. Juli 2005)

elhefe schrieb:
			
		

> hoch oder weit



hoch.


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (5. Juli 2005)

hab auch nen neuen Rekord... HR zu HR.. 114 cm... HR zu VR 118 cm

MfG
Marco


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (5. Juli 2005)

hab am wochenende endlich mal die 1,40m getippt..


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (5. Juli 2005)

Robi_C._DoubleP schrieb:
			
		

> hab am wochenende endlich mal die 1,40m getippt..


respekt!
134cm hab ich selbst schon gepackt, und jetzt nochmal 6cm höher.....nicht schlecht, alter..... 


hab auchn neuen rekord. habe nun endlich raus, wie man gescheit ne halbe Kurbel tippt, konnte das vorher nie richtig, und zack gehen 108cm.....naja mal schauen, was da die Tage ncoh so geht....


----------



## isah (5. Juli 2005)

also erstmal   und   

und erzähl mal mit wie vielen kurbelumdrehungen du das geschafft hast?


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (5. Juli 2005)

also so bis knapp 130cm gehst mit einer dann 1,5 umdrehungen (18:15)

@ MAX..jo das mit der halben ist manchmal ne verflixte sache..aber 108cm ist auch richtig gut..  ich glaub wir müssen mal ne Tippsession machen


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (5. Juli 2005)

Robi_C._DoubleP schrieb:
			
		

> @ MAX.. ich glaub wir müssen mal ne Tippsession machen



ja der max kann ja am samstag mal in DD vorbeischauen    

@robi:wieviel cm schaffst du denn so mit der halben?


----------



## Ray (6. Juli 2005)

mit einer halben komme ich auf 1.05 aber mit eineinhalb nur auf 1.15...

irgendwas muss ich da wohl falsch machen

macht die tippsession bitte nach dem 21. will da auch dabei sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (6. Juli 2005)

Robi_C._DoubleP schrieb:
			
		

> ich glaub wir müssen mal ne Tippsession machen


jo das muss gemacht werden, nur bis nach dresden kullern isn bissi arg weit.....aba vllt. mal in de ferien fürn ganzes WE.....
Max


----------



## Trialmaniax (8. Juli 2005)

Dann machen wir halt alle ne Leipzigsession, wollte sowieso mal sehen wie der Max abgeht, und dann gehen wir alle Tippen bis die Gabel bricht. Ich tippe nur
7 1/2 Europaletten, und vielleicht könnt ihr mir das ja nochmal genau erklären.


----------



## Monty98 (11. Juli 2005)

6 pal aus der halben


----------



## Raimund-Aut (11. Juli 2005)

6 Paletten aus der Viertel


----------



## tobsen (11. Juli 2005)

6 aus 49


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (11. Juli 2005)

@ alle Chemnitzer...ich kanns mir jetz leider doch nicht nehmen weil ich das echt krass fand das geschafft zu haben..

Also 125cm sidehop!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MSC-Trialer (11. Juli 2005)

Wieso? Ich hät es auch reingepostet wenn ichs schaffen würde


----------



## HeavyMetal (11. Juli 2005)

jup, also das war echtn krasses ding! und auch noch quasi zum aufwärmen und first try! respect! wenn du mal mit nem 20 zoller üben würdest! da wär sicher noch mehr drin!


----------



## Cryo-Cube (12. Juli 2005)

6 Pal tippen hat jetzt ein paar mal geklappt. Aber noch sehr selten.


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (12. Juli 2005)

Robi_C._DoubleP schrieb:
			
		

> @ alle Chemnitzer...*ich kanns mir jetz leider doch nicht nehmen* weil ich das echt krass fand das geschafft zu haben..
> 
> Also 125cm sidehop!!!




ehmmmmm robi,wir ham doch gar ne versucht dich davon abzuhalten dein fetten sidehop-rekord hier reinzuschreiben....warum sollten wir auch?

nochma dicken respekt von mir und dann auch noch wie gesagt bei deiner first action an dem tag son fettes ding


----------



## sidehop (13. Juli 2005)

verbesserung:
Treter:7euro's
Bunnyhop:8 und nen bisschen
sidehop:7 1/2
noch nich ganz gut aber es wird besser der sommer is da jetz gehts rund


----------



## isah (13. Juli 2005)

> noch nich ganz gut



 

man merkt das du aus braunschweig kommst...

wenn du so nen hohen sidehop machst, ist dein hintern dann schon neben dem bike oder machst du das ohne verrenkungen?


----------



## sidehop (13. Juli 2005)

bisher immer ohne


----------



## sidehop (13. Juli 2005)

aber ich kanns auch mit verrenkung,muss ich manchmal auch sogar


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (13. Juli 2005)

Robi_C._DoubleP schrieb:
			
		

> @ alle Chemnitzer...ich kanns mir jetz leider doch nicht nehmen weil ich das echt krass fand das geschafft zu haben..
> 
> Also 125cm sidehop!!!



och man robi   
das is echt sehr unfair von dir....
kann es sein, das egal in welcher technik und egal was ich mache, du immer ca.5cm besser bist?

kaum tipp ich mal 134cm, schon tippst du kurze zeit später 140cm
kaum sidehoppe ich 120cm (ok is schon länger her, aba auf grund miener knieverletzung is sidehop immoment etwas lau, aber egal), schon sidehoppst du 125cm. manmanman.

nee ohne scheiß mal....respekt....125cm hab ich ncoh net gesidehopt....
mal ne Frage wie hoch machste coust??


----------



## Trialmaniax (13. Juli 2005)

Würde mich auch mal interessieren. Du hattest deine Rekorde ja schonmal gepostet, aber ich weiß nicht ob die aktuell sind. Bastelst du noch am Hook-Up?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (13. Juli 2005)

Coust mach ich eigentlich garnicht.... da muss ich dich enttäuschen.aber du es ist egal wer wie hoch an geraden kanten springt sondern was du im wettkampf davon umsetzen kannst.Ich z.B. kann im Wettkampf nie das umsetzen was ich kann..weiß auch nicht worran es liegt..und 5 cm ist ja kein weltuntergang zumal das rekorde sind...das mach ich nicht jeden tag!!!


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (14. Juli 2005)

hey robi, das mit 5cm is doch nurn scherz ich wieß das es die welt is, aba is halt schon viel, klar...rekorde sind rekorde, ich mach mien rekorde vllt. alle 3wochen einmal....ok vllt. öfter, aba nciht jeden tag....
hm...das mit den wettk. stimmt, also bei comps bin ich überglücklich, wenn mal nen 110cm sidehop klappt, etc......
is alles kopf und erfahrungssache, aba egal, nie aufgeben irgendwann klappts auch bei comps.


----------



## koxxole (16. Juli 2005)

ich fahren ca. 1-1/2 jahre
meine lieblings technik is side hop

side hop : 91 cm

roll bunny : 75 cm

tipper : 90 cm

autodacht. : muss ich noch lehren

coustellier : 80 cm

gap : 220 cm

ich muss noch üben


----------



## mtb-trialer. (16. Juli 2005)

jaja sicher olé. das kannst du deiner mama erzählen.... kannst du mir ja auf dem nächsten wettkampf zeigen....du kennst das verfahren ja schon.....

*dasschaffichauch!*


----------



## koxxole (16. Juli 2005)

heinrich 
ich hab side hop wirklich 91 cm geschaft frag wilko
tipper war er nich dabei 
egal wie so bist du noch wach ???


----------



## trialmissmarple (16. Juli 2005)

Ich will es auch sehn kannst uns ja mal zeigen in Melsungen


----------



## Benjy (16. Juli 2005)

ole du pole 
bin ich endlich nich mehr der einzige neubrandenburger hier


----------



## sidehop (23. Juli 2005)

sidehop:8euro's heute gestanden


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (23. Juli 2005)

show me... wie kommts das ich dich nicht kenn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sidehop (23. Juli 2005)

komme eigentlich aus hildesheim und bin meist wenn dann samstag in bs aber hab halt bs angegeben weils cooler is^^


----------



## Ray (23. Juli 2005)

Hab mich heute mal nach dem aktuellen Umrechnungskurs für Forumpaletten (fpal) zu Europaletten (epal) umgesehen der liegt momentan bei 0,693...

Damit hier keine Mißverständnisse entstehen, es handelt sich natürlich um eine Mengennotierung dementsprechend gilt:

0,693*fpal = 1*epal


----------



## Fabi (24. Juli 2005)

Aha, danke Ray.

Dann darf ich jetzt feierlich verkünden, dass ich 10 Paletten tippe und 9 locker seitlich mache. Und dabei hab ich nichtmal ein schlechtes Gewissen, denn das schaffen die ganzen anderen hier auch.

Kann man den Umrechnungskurs eigentlich durch fatales Spekulieren auch gnadenlos abwerten? Will schließlich auch noch mal 12 tippen.


----------



## TRAILER (24. Juli 2005)

weiß jemand wie hoch der Rekord beim 20 zoll Treter und rollbunny ist?

also beim tipper sind ja 146 oder so möglich.


----------



## HeavyMetal (25. Juli 2005)

hm...fabi, also wenn gilt 0,693 fPal = 1 ePal, dann heißt das, dass ne ne fPal n ganzes stück höher is als ne ePal. Also wenn de 12 ePals tippenwillst dann solltste noch ganz lange üben und wenn du sogar 12 fPals tippen willst, dann schau dich mal lieber nach ner Rampe um


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (25. Juli 2005)

also 10 Euro´s bin ich früher auf´s HR gesprungen... allerdings mit nem Monty... und Patty Tippt mit seinem Monty in der Luft an... der hat auch 10 auf´s HR geschafft... kein Plan wie hoch das ist..

alles mit nem 20"

denke Benito sollte auch die 1,47 hoch kommen  wenn nicht der...wer dann?!?!

das alte Gummi Bärchen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ray (25. Juli 2005)

HeavyMetal schrieb:
			
		

> hm...fabi, also wenn gilt 0,693 fPal = 1 ePal, dann heißt das, dass ne ne fPal n ganzes stück höher is als ne ePal. Also wenn de 12 ePals tippenwillst dann solltste noch ganz lange üben und wenn du sogar 12 fPals tippen willst, dann schau dich mal lieber nach ner Rampe um



Das ist eine Mengennotierung aus Sicht der Epals... 
Aber ich kann Dir gerne den Kurs als Höhennotierung angeben:

0,693 ePal = 1 fPal

Ich könnte Dir auch grafisch erläutern das es keinen Unterschied der beiden Formeln gibt wenn man den Bezugspunkt berücksichtigt....

Ist das selbe wie mit den Wechselkursen, das versteht auch kein Mensch jeder meint aber durchzublicken...


----------



## elhefe (25. Juli 2005)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> 0,693*fpal = 1*epal





[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> 0,693 ePal = 1 fPal




Also eines geht nur. Entscheide Dich jetzt   .


----------



## Ray (25. Juli 2005)

hab jetzt echt keinen bock das zu erklären... jeder weiss was gemeint ist und das ist gut so....

es gibt 2 unterschiedliche sichtweisen... die eine aus sicht der europalette die andere aus sicht der forumpalette dazu kommt noch der bezugspunkt d.h. europal aus sicht der europal oder forumpal aus sicht der europal etc.

ist wesentlich komplizierter als es den anschein hat und mir zu stressig jetzt den genauen sachverhalt zu erläutern...


die geläufigere und verständlichere variante ist:

1/0,693 forumpaletten entsprechen einer epal


----------



## Scr4t (25. Juli 2005)

@ [email protected]

ich glaube was elhefe meinte, ist das das 2 gegensätze sind:

0,693 ePal = 1 fPal

0,693*fpal = 1*epal

weil, das rechnerisch nicht hinhaut, z.B.: 

10 fPal = 10 x 0,693 epal = 6,93 ePal

aber setzt man das ergebnigs in die 2. Formel ein, so kommt Bullshit raus:

6,93 ePal = 6,93 x 0,693 fpal = 4,80249 fPal  <----   

wir gingen ja ursprünglich von 10 fPal aus, kommen aber beim zurückrechnen nur auf 4,80249 ^^

richtig wäre es so:

0,693 ePal = 1 fPal

1,443 fpal = 1 epal

z.b.:

10 fPal = 0,693 x 10 epal = 6,93 ePal

6,93 epal = 1,443 x 6,93 fPal = 9,99999 ~ 10 fPal


Ob das so stimmt?    kA ^^


----------



## ecols (25. Juli 2005)

@ Scrat
das ist ein riesen Haufen *******..

Vielleicht solltet ihr mal die Malpunkte in der zweiten Formel berücksichtigen..

@Ray:
100% Zustimmung.
 

allerdings hast du den Klappenfaktor vergessen.. und dass in jedem Induktionsschritt noch großzügüg aufgerundet wird


----------



## elhefe (25. Juli 2005)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> die geläufigere und verständlichere variante ist:
> 
> 1/0,693 forumpaletten entsprechen einer epal




Genau so. Trotzdem stand doch vorher etwas anderes da, oder? (das beziehe ich auch auf den post ven ecols)    (Und damit nicht jemand denkt, ich will wem was böses, setz ich mal sicherheitshalber noch den hier   )


----------



## Scrat (25. Juli 2005)

ecols schrieb:
			
		

> @ Scrat
> das ist ein riesen Haufen *******..



Scrat != Scr4t



Servus, Thomas


----------



## ecols (25. Juli 2005)

@Scrat:
Sorry..

@Scr4t:
Das ist ein riesen Haufen Kacke..


@Rest:
Weil mir gerade langweilig ist erklär ichs.. wers anhand meines konkreten Beispiels dann noch nicht kapiert hat ist einfach zu dumm..

Seien 378 Apfel = 1 Baum
Dann folgt:
378*Baum = 1*Apfel meint im allgemeinen Notationskonsens den Baum~ bzw. Apfelfaktor..
==> Baum als Faktor ist zum Beispiel = 1/189 * Prulzom
==> Apfel als Faktor ist zum Beispiel = 2 * Prulzom

==> 378*Baum = 2 * Prulzom =  1*Apfel
wobei Prulzom die Referenzeinheit ist.

Wer jetzt Apfelbaum rausbekommt hat sich verrechnet..

Natürlich gilt das ganze nur für eine kommutative Gruppe.


----------



## isah (25. Juli 2005)

> ist einfach zu dumm..



wohl mein fall, aber ich krieg ja nichtmal nen einfachen operator richtig rum hin


----------



## Scr4t (26. Juli 2005)

ecols schrieb:
			
		

> @Scr4t:
> Das ist ein riesen Haufen Kacke..



emm... du hast recht   

da hab ich ******** gebaut...

natürlich stimmt das:



[email protected]
 schrieb:
			
		

> 0,693 ePal = 1 fPal
> und
> 0,693*fpal = 1*epal



ich hab zwar bullshit gerechnet, aber trotzdem müssten mein gedankengang richtig sein:

0,693 ePal = 1 fPal

1,443 fpal = 1 epal

wenn man jeweils nur die anzahl der andere Paletten errechnen will um die selbe höche zu erreihen:

0,693 ePal = 1 fPal   für z.b.: 10 ePal

0,693 x 10 =  6,93 fPal -> 10 ePal = 6,93 fPal


1,443 fpal = 1 epal  für z.B.: 7 fPal

1,443 x 7 = 10,101 ePal ~ 10 ePal


so meinte ich das, nur das ich bullshit gerechnet hatte, diese "e"´s und "f"´s sind schon verwirrend...

naja ich geh mal lieber trialen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mac Gyver (30. Juli 2005)

Fangen wir doch mal wieder an im Rekorde-thread auch über diese zu reden  ..
Ich kann mich zum Beispiel freuen weil ich gestern meine erste Mauer mit der "Autodachtechnik", oder wie sich das schimpft, gepackt hab. War eigentlcih ne ganz lustige Sache...die Mauer muss eigentlich nur so knapp über ne Meter gewesen sein, und was sollte ich da machen? nen Treter oder Sidehop pack ich da halt nich hoch, aber da hab ich nen Treter ausprobiert und bin so ca. mit dem vorderen Pedal an der oberkante gelandet!..da kam mir dann  die idee..und sehe und staune beim ersten Versuch hats geklapt   

Hab trotzdem noch nen Sidehoprekord gemacht (muss nächstets mal ma nen maßband mitnehmen um mich gut zu fühlen wenn ich die zahl ablese    ...pure selbstbestätigung  )


----------



## isah (31. Juli 2005)

also mein aktuellen rekorde.

treter aus der halben: 5
treter aus der vollen: 5 1/2 sauber, und 6 auf gut glück
treter aufs vr: 5 epals
sidehop über vr geschwenkt: 107 cm (7 epals und bretter)
sidehop auf beide räder: 7 epals 
coust: 4 1/2 epals
gap: bisschen über 2 m, aber seit 18:15 nicht mehr so gut
gap aufs vr: noch nicht gemessen, bisschen über wb  

wobei man sagen muss das die sachen aufs vr seeehr unsicher sind, dh sie klappen noch nicht so oft, meist komm ich mit dem hr nicht hoch.

link noch nen vid von neulich auf ner ziemlich wackeligen konstruktion (ich hatte grad nix besseres   ), ist ~ nen meter (der rechte haufen sind 1.05). War mein 2ter sidehop auf 7 epals, sieht inzwischen schon ein bisschen sicherer aus 

Das waren meine rekorde für die nächste zeit, bin heute aufs knie geflogen dabei hab ich mir wohl was kaputt gemacht. 

martin


----------



## MSC-Trialer (31. Juli 2005)

@isah 

Das was du machst  sind keine richtigen sieben Paletten, das sind höchstens Sechs. Bei solchen Paletten kann ja jeder sagen das er Sieben schafft  . Ich glaub wirklich das sich hier einige verschätzen wenn sie von Europaletten reden.


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (31. Juli 2005)

isah schrieb:
			
		

> grad nix besseres   ), ist ~ nen meter (der rechte haufen sind 1.05). War mein 2ter sidehop auf 7 epals, sieht inzwischen schon ein bisschen sicherer aus
> martin




mach mich nicht schwach----- wenn das Euros sind.. ok..ich rege mich nicht auf...und wenn das ein Meter ist... aber... naja... ist schon ok ... komische Euro paletten...

MfG Marco

PS: KOMISCHE EURO Paletten...


----------



## MSC-Trialer (31. Juli 2005)

Sowas nennt man dann wohl Mogelpaletten


----------



## isah (31. Juli 2005)

ich sag das sind keine sieben, das es um nen meter ist. wenn ich wieder kann man ich nen vid von richtigen 7 europaletten, aber ich konnte eben nicht ran weil die ne ecke weit weg sind.

//EDIT: 

noch nen kleines vid


----------



## Ray (31. Juli 2005)

das entspricht 7 epals.... 

und vielleicht sollte man Dir nochmal sagen, dass ein sidehop nur dann zählt wenn man heil da oben ankommt und nicht absteigen muss...


----------



## isah (31. Juli 2005)

> sieht inzwischen schon ein bisschen sicherer aus



ich hab gesagt das ist nicht aktuell..ausserdem hab ich auch nie gesagt das ich diesen sprung gestanden hab.





> das entspricht 7 epals....



 dann sag mir mal wie lange du schon fährst und vergleich das mal...


----------



## Ray (31. Juli 2005)

ich fahr ein halbes jahr... also genau ein halbes jahr weniger als du   

ausserdem wollte ich nur dieses video in relation zu deinen 7 paletten stellen...

ich hatte nämlich bei diesem sidehop nachgemessen und es waren zufällig genau 1.05m


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 525Rainer (31. Juli 2005)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> das entspricht 7 epals....
> 
> und vielleicht sollte man Dir nochmal sagen, dass ein sidehop nur dann zählt wenn man heil da oben ankommt und nicht absteigen muss...



nach nem halben jahr? fetter respekt von mir!


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (1. August 2005)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> ich fahr ein halbes jahr... also genau ein halbes jahr weniger als du
> 
> ausserdem wollte ich nur dieses video in relation zu deinen 7 paletten stellen...
> 
> ich hatte nämlich bei diesem sidehop nachgemessen und es waren zufällig genau 1.05m



also nach nem halben jahr ist echt krass. ich fahre ca ein jahr und mache nen sidehop auf ca 90 cm....also 6 euros....

Jan


----------



## ecols (1. August 2005)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> ich fahr ein halbes jahr... also genau ein halbes jahr weniger als du


ein halbes FORUM Jahr


----------



## Cryo-Cube (1. August 2005)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> ich fahr ein halbes jahr... also genau ein halbes jahr weniger als du
> 
> ausserdem wollte ich nur dieses video in relation zu deinen 7 paletten stellen...
> 
> ich hatte nämlich bei diesem sidehop nachgemessen und es waren zufällig genau 1.05m



LOL laber halt keinen Scheiss, du fährst kein halbes jahr und das video is auch nicht nach nem halben jahr trial gemacht worden


----------



## Ray (1. August 2005)

wer allen ernstes glaubt das man nach nem halben oder nach einem jahr 7 pal. sidehopt ohne sich dabei selbst zu zerstören der hat ein ziemlich verzerrtes bild der trialrealität... bedingt durch die ganze videoflut der guten fahrer....

ausserdem ist es sowas von egal wielange man fährt wenn man bedenkt das die meisten trialer die irgendwann mal damit angefangen haben niemals in ihrer trialkarriere 7 pal sidegehoppt sind...

also hört endlich auf euch selbst was vorzumachen und habt spass am trial... und wer hart arbeitet kommt auch irgendwann mal über die magische schallmauer von einem meter... ab da fängts nämlich an etwas schwerer zu werden... egal mit welcher technik...

aber da es hier einige wenige im forum gibt die höhen ab 1.30 trotzdem noch spielerisch bewältigen meinen die ganzen newbies es wäre peinlich im eigene rekorde thread irgendwas unter 1m anzugeben... wer bock auf schwanzvergleich hat soll doch comps mitfahren und sich dort den hintern versohlen lassen und hier keinen schwachsinn posten...


----------



## ph1L (1. August 2005)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> ...soll doch comps mitfahren und sich dort den hintern versohlen lassen...



JAAAAA das kenn ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funky^jAY (1. August 2005)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> wer allen ernstes glaubt das man nach nem halben oder nach einem jahr 7 pal. sidehopt ohne sich dabei selbst zu zerstören der hat ein ziemlich verzerrtes bild der trialrealität... bedingt durch die ganze videoflut der guten fahrer....




das baut mich doch wieder ein wenig auf  hatte schon an mir gezweifelt da ich nach einigen monaten noch probleme mit nem ein-paletten sidehop habe


----------



## elhefe (1. August 2005)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> wer allen ernstes glaubt das man nach nem halben oder nach einem jahr 7 pal. sidehopt ohne sich dabei selbst zu zerstören der hat ein ziemlich verzerrtes bild der trialrealität...




Das kann schon gehen, nur nicht bei Leuten in Deinem Alter    (O.K. in unserem Alter   )


----------



## Cryo-Cube (1. August 2005)

elhefe schrieb:
			
		

> Das kann schon gehen, nur nicht bei Leuten in Deinem Alter    (O.K. in unserem Alter   )



ach bla, nach nem halben Jahr sitzt nichtmal der Trackstand


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (1. August 2005)

Edit: OK hat sich erledigt


----------



## sidehop (1. August 2005)

wie das soll nich gehn?freund von mir fährt jetz ein jahr und schafft sidehop 8euro's.das geht schon.


----------



## Cryo-Cube (1. August 2005)

loelz glaub ich nicht, außer er is bevor er mit trial angefangenhat schon was anders bike mäsig gefahren (bmx, dirt, street oder sowas).


----------



## sidehop (1. August 2005)

ok er is vorm trialn 3 jahre bmx freestyle gefahrn


----------



## Scr4t (1. August 2005)

Also dann will ich auch mal, nachdem ich mein Bike jetzt schon ca. 6 Wochen (davon stand es 3 Wochen rum, da ich im Urlaub war), also quasi 3-4 Wochen aktiv gefahren bin:

side hop : 76 cm (vom HR aus)

roll bunny : 90 cm

Treter : 87 cm 

gap : 150 cm (mehr noch nciht probiert)

autodacht. : muss ich noch lehren

tipper : gefällt mir nicht ^^


ride on


----------



## V!RUS (2. August 2005)

Scr4t schrieb:
			
		

> tipper : gefällt mir nicht ^^



Richtig!!!!


----------



## ph1L (2. August 2005)

V!RUS schrieb:
			
		

> Richtig!!!!



was dr Baur ed kennt frisster ed.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ray (2. August 2005)

bei deiner tastatur fällt wohl sporadisch das "n" und das "e" aus


----------



## hopmonkey (2. August 2005)

schwäbische lebensweisheit


----------



## trialsrider (2. August 2005)

So hab jetzt seit 4 Tagen mein neues Rad stehen.
Und bin dabei mich dran zu gewöhnen. Muss sagen
das klappt ganz gut! Hab heute zum ersten mal
so richtig 6ep Sidehop gemacht und es ging echt relativ
locker! Bin gespannt was noch so alles drin ist.  


Gruß
Martin


----------



## V!RUS (3. August 2005)

ph1L schrieb:
			
		

> was dr Baur ed kennt frisster ed.



antippen mit 20" suckt!
schon mal benito gesehen?


----------



## ph1L (3. August 2005)

schonmal sebo oder tommy gesehen?      

Ich wollte mit der Anspielung lediglich sagen, 
dass er es bei den rekorden die er angibt wohl noch nie so richtig probiert hat.


----------



## trialmissmarple (3. August 2005)

richtig V!RUS
antippen mit 20" suckt


----------



## ph1L (3. August 2005)

scheiß verallgemeinerungen und gelaber.

tippt mich doch am a***.


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (3. August 2005)

V!RUS schrieb:
			
		

> antippen mit 20" suckt!
> schon mal benito gesehen?




yep...du bist mein Mann..


----------



## V!RUS (3. August 2005)

BRAUNSCHWEIG XL schrieb:
			
		

> yep...du bist mein Mann..



Na bitte, selbst Marco stimmt mir zu.

Da kann ich doch wohl nicht falsch liegen...  

[Edit:]

Marco, jetzt kommst du sogar in meine Grußliste


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialsrider (11. August 2005)

So nach einer guten Woche mit dem neuen Bike:


Sidehop: 95cm

Treter: 105cm

Vom Hr aus: ca. 80cm mehr hab ich noch net probiert.


----------



## Trialmaniax (12. August 2005)

bei mir gingen neulich 9 Europaletten mit dem hookup aufs HR.


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (12. August 2005)

Trialmaniax schrieb:
			
		

> bei mir gingen neulich 9 Europaletten mit dem hookup aufs HR.



bei mir auch..aber ohne hook


----------



## KoXX HanNoVer (12. August 2005)

was isn n Hook Up


----------



## Ray (12. August 2005)

Hey Clemens!

Geile Sache!... Wo trainierst Du den immer? Bzw. hast Du nen hübschen Palettenspot?


----------



## Mac Gyver (12. August 2005)

KoXX HanNoVer schrieb:
			
		

> was isn n Hook Up


ich schätz mal Hook up= "Autodachtechnik".....also so gegen das HIndernis springen dass man ersmal nur mit dem Vorderrad oben auf dem Hindernis landet, und dann den Schwung und Heblkraft nutzen um sich daraus schwungvoll hochzuziehen und somit optimaler weise auf dem Hinterrad landet  is das rischtisch????....wenn nich, auch nich schlimm 

Ich hoffe ich konnt helfen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialsrider (13. August 2005)

Mac Gyver schrieb:
			
		

> ich schätz mal Hook up= "Autodachtechnik".....also so gegen das HIndernis springen dass man ersmal nur mit dem Vorderrad oben auf dem Hindernis landet, und dann den Schwung und Heblkraft nutzen um sich daraus schwungvoll hochzuziehen und somit optimaler weise auf dem Hinterrad landet  is das rischtisch????....wenn nich, auch nich schlimm
> 
> Ich hoffe ich konnt helfen




Denke du hast recht Mac Gyver!   

Und wenn nicht bin ich trotzdem deiner
Meinung!


----------



## 525Rainer (13. August 2005)

Trialmaniax schrieb:
			
		

> bei mir gingen neulich 9 Europaletten mit dem hookup aufs HR.



respekt!... frage: mit deinem echo pure? ich habe auch mal zum spass die technik versucht und mich gefragt ob das mit einem pure schwieriger ist weils tretlager nicht so hoch ist wie bei nem echo hifi beispielsweise. ich hab da schwierigkeiten meine füsse unterzubringen.


----------



## konrad (13. August 2005)

nen hookup kann man nich einfach mal 'so probieren' und sich dann wunder,wieso man z.b. mit den füßen hängen bleibt....das liegt dann nich am bike,sondern daran,dass man den bewegungsablauf nicht kann und damit auch den schwung verliert,den man braucht um sich dann aufs hindernis 'hoch-zu-schnippen'  

.....ich kanns auch nich


----------



## Trialmaniax (13. August 2005)

@Ray:Leipzig ist im Moment eine einzige Baustelle  , und ich finde immer Paletten. Ansonsten hab ich hier ja noch die Unikante, und meinen anderen Kramm.
@ 525 Rainer: der Pure ist der geilste Rahmen der Welt, und vom Tretlager mache ich das nie Abhängig. Es hat eher was damit zutun, aus welchen Material das Hinderniss ist. Bei mir geht der Hookup auch nur an Paletten aufs HR. An Steinmauern nicht. Aber ich arbeite dran, und schnellkraft spielt auch ne Rolle. Ich bin mal ne weile jeden Abend mit ner Langhantel auf der Schulter rumgehüpft.


----------



## 525Rainer (14. August 2005)

es ist mir klar dass es in erster linie an meiner unfähigkeit liegt wenn ein hook up ned klappt. lasst mich einfach schlecht sein.
ich meinte ob es so ist wie mit dem tippen: langer rahmen besser, kurzer rahmen schlechter. oder wie mit dem bunny hop. kurzer rahmen besser, langer rahmen schlechter.
also hook up: höhe des tretlagers egal, schuhgrösse egal?
wenn du es mit dem pure machst, dann motiviert mich das jetzt enorm.
grüsse rainer


----------



## Trialmaniax (14. August 2005)

einfach knobeln und dann wird das


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (14. August 2005)

is halt nen bißchen psychokrieg am anfang auf so ne wand zuzufahren.
man muss halt schnell dran springen und weiterziehen.


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (14. August 2005)

Krieg überhaupt kein Druck mehr auf die Pedale ums VR hochzubekommen wenn ich bissi schneller bin, was kannsch dagegen tun ?


----------



## trialsrider (14. August 2005)

Tobe-Daddy schrieb:
			
		

> Krieg überhaupt kein Druck mehr auf die Pedale ums VR hochzubekommen wenn ich bissi schneller bin, was kannsch dagegen tun ?



Einen Gang höher schalten....


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (14. August 2005)

trialsrider schrieb:
			
		

> Einen Gang höher schalten....



höhö


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monty98 (20. August 2005)

jojo bei mir sind jetzt einmal 95cm aus der halben gegangen...
und was zwar kein persönlicher rekord, sondern eher eine steigerung ist, ist mein fahren auf felsen..hm jo das wars


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (20. August 2005)

bin heute das erste Mal auf nem 20" gefahren (auf nem langen) war noch etwas wackelig und komisch zum teil, aba folgendes konnte ich stehen:
Rollbunny: 120cm (dafür das ich den so gut wie nie übe....okay.)
treter: 118cm
sidehop: 120cm(da geht noch mehr)
die anderen techniken muss ich erst noch mal üben......ist halt nach 4 jahren mtb etwas ungewohtn so nen kleines fahrrd


----------



## Schevron (21. August 2005)

wo haste denn auf einmal das 20" her???


----------



## trialsrider (21. August 2005)

Ich denke von Satan persöhnlich der ihn auf
die dunkle Seite der Macht ziehen wollte.....


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (21. August 2005)

denkst bei Satan und der Dunklen Seite nicht zufällig an mich oder?!?


----------



## trialsrider (21. August 2005)

BRAUNSCHWEIG XL schrieb:
			
		

> denkst bei Satan und der Dunklen Seite nicht zufällig an mich oder?!?




Neeeeeeeeeeeeeein!   ICH doch nicht......


----------



## Levelboss (25. August 2005)

Mein neuer Rekord:
6 Mal innerhalb von zwei Tagen voll aufs Schaltwerk knallen.


----------



## Monty98 (25. August 2005)

kubicek auf 79cm
na jetzt sagt ihr mir was ein kubicek is


----------



## trialsrider (25. August 2005)

Levelboss schrieb:
			
		

> Mein neuer Rekord:
> 6 Mal innerhalb von zwei Tagen voll aufs Schaltwerk knallen.




  guuuuuuut Felix!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (25. August 2005)

Levelboss schrieb:
			
		

> Mein neuer Rekord:
> 6 Mal innerhalb von zwei Tagen voll aufs Schaltwerk knallen.



du nooby...bin noch nie auf´s SChaltwerk geknallt... 






MfG
Marco


----------



## sidehop (26. August 2005)

denke ma da kann ich mithalten 5platten an eine tag.das muss an den leitern gelegen habn


----------



## Ray (26. August 2005)

5 hydraulische Bremsen innerhalb eines Jahres


----------



## 525Rainer (27. August 2005)

konrad schrieb:
			
		

> nen hookup kann man nich einfach mal 'so probieren' und sich dann wunder,wieso man z.b. mit den füßen hängen bleibt....das liegt dann nich am bike,sondern daran,dass man den bewegungsablauf nicht kann und damit auch den schwung verliert,den man braucht um sich dann aufs hindernis 'hoch-zu-schnippen'
> 
> .....ich kanns auch nich



noch mal ne frage: was ist genau ist nochmal ein hook-up und ab welcher höhe funktioniert er?
ich hab heute mit ner unsauberen methode meinen persönlichen rekord gebrochen. frage zur "technik": ich spring auf die kante und mein rad landet irgendwo zwischen unterrohr und hinterrad und mein pedal auf dem hindernis. gleich im anschluss zieh ich die kiste rauf. frage: ist ein hook up NUR wenns hinterrad gegen die mauer prallt oder darfs auch ein bisschen rockring sein? 
man müsste verdammt weit unten anprallen bei der höhe. ab wann ist ein hook up sinnvoll?
zur erklärungshilfe: 0.8mb vid von der action.


----------



## Ray (27. August 2005)

was du machst rainer ist ein treter auf den rockring oder unterbodenschutz...

das macht man immer dann wenn man mit keinen treter aufs hr oder keinen treter mit nachziehen übers vr mehr schafft...

wenn du mit dem treter auf den schutz an deine grenzen stösst musst du nen hook versuchen...

aber der hook up ist wieder ne völlig andere bewegung und wesentlich schwieriger als ein normaler treter


----------



## Ray (27. August 2005)

bei genauerem hinsehen könnte man sich drüber streiten ob du tippst oder nur nen treter machst... da du aber mit deinem vr nur ein klein wenig die mauer streichelst ist es eher der tretbunny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabi (28. August 2005)

525Rainer schrieb:
			
		

> noch mal ne frage: was ist genau ist nochmal ein hook-up und ab welcher höhe funktioniert er?
> ich hab heute mit ner unsauberen methode meinen persönlichen rekord gebrochen. frage zur "technik": ich spring auf die kante und mein rad landet irgendwo zwischen unterrohr und hinterrad und mein pedal auf dem hindernis. gleich im anschluss zieh ich die kiste rauf. frage: ist ein hook up NUR wenns hinterrad gegen die mauer prallt oder darfs auch ein bisschen rockring sein?
> man müsste verdammt weit unten anprallen bei der höhe. ab wann ist ein hook up sinnvoll?
> zur erklärungshilfe: 0.8mb vid von der action.



Auf dem Bild siehst du das Wesen des Hookup.




Der Rockring berührt das Hindernis nicht. Das vordere Pedal berührt aber manchmal die Kante. Das lässt sich verhindern, indem man die Kurbel möglichst vertikal positioniert.
Zum Trainieren des Hookup solltest du dir ein Hindernis suchen, dass nicht 90° zum Boden steht. Es sollte eher etwas schräg sein (wie im Bild), denn da lässt es sich am Anfang besser üben. Die 90° Mauern kannste machen, wenn die Technik einigermaßen sitzt.
Bei der Höhe brauchst du etwa ab einen Meter. Wenn du mit dem VR auf dem Hindernis hängst (Bild), dann sollte das HR nicht mehr den Boden berühren, damit es funktioniert.


----------



## 525Rainer (28. August 2005)

Fabi schrieb:
			
		

> Auf dem Bild siehst du das Wesen des Hookup.
> .



danke super erklärung, jetzt hab ichs kapiert!


----------



## KAMIkazerider (30. August 2005)

95 cm coust nachm 3. anlauf    
(hab vorher nochnie coust gemacht)


----------



## trialmissmarple (30. August 2005)

nice     
Ich selber habe aufgeöhr mit som Zeug für mich zählt nur noch die hohe mit nem treter sitehop und roller geht sehr gut und auch hoch nur der treter


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (30. August 2005)

trialmissmarple schrieb:
			
		

> für mich zählt nur noch die hohe mit nem treter sitehop und roller



na dann lass dochmal n paar werte höhren   ....


----------



## V!RUS (30. August 2005)

M!et$ch0rek schrieb:
			
		

> na dann lass dochmal n paar werte höhren   ....




Wartet auf das ultimative Video, ich sammel noch material und dann gehts ab


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (30. August 2005)

V!RUS schrieb:
			
		

> Wartet auf das ultimative Video...



mach ich 

würd mich aber jetzt trotzdem ma interessieren was der gute herr in den 3 techniken so reißt  ...


----------



## trialmissmarple (30. August 2005)

Roller 126cm
Sitehop 113cm
Autodach so 150 wens grade ist.
und treter bin ich mich grad am umgewohnen da ich nur ause Arme gerissen habe aber so 100


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (31. August 2005)

sidehop 124cm
mitm 20"
hat von ca.10 versuchen 2mal geklappt.
hab auch ein beweißfoto...:





sieht wie immer voll niedrig aus, aba im orginal wars voll hoch.
naja schlecht fotographiert....
Max


----------



## biketrialer (31. August 2005)

ich hab auch heut en neuen rekord aufgestellt, mit 2 kisten bier im gummiboot übern badesee gepadelt........puuhhhh bin ich platt............  
toto


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scr4t (31. August 2005)

krasse sache Trialsmax... also sieht schon verdammt hoch aus... ich kämpfe gerade erst mit den 90cm... was dann erst 124....

Aber die kante sieht nicht mehr sehr jungfräulich aus


----------



## trialsrider (1. September 2005)

Mr. Trial schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab auch heut en neuen rekord aufgestellt, mit 2 kisten bier im gummiboot übern badesee gepadelt........puuhhhh bin ich platt............
> toto



 Respekt!   Scheff!   

@Max! net schlecht herr specht! Auch wenns mim Kinderrad war 124cm ist echt mal geil. Ich sitz selber gerade denk ich so an 1m....aber mim 26" was ich seit 1Monat fahre!   Aber stimmt schon du gehst krass mim 20" ab!   

gruß
Martin


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (1. September 2005)

@Max ich glaub ich brauch auch mal ein 20"..


----------



## ride (1. September 2005)

War Heute auch wiedermal fahren, und hat auch ganz gut geklappt. Hab nun endlich mal sidehops geübt, weil die konnt ich bis jetzt wirklich überhaupt nicht.Nun klappts langsam, allerdings spring ich häufig leicht nach hinten weg! Wie kann ich das ändern?

geschafft: 
sidehop auf Mauer ca 70-80cm würd ich sagen
rollbunny ca 90cm

dazu hab ich mich vorhin zum ersten mal an hookups versucht, und hab damit nach paar minuten auch gleich 7 Europaletten  mit einer halben schräg davor geschafft !   Zumindest hoff ich dass es wirklich hookups waren, und nicht irgendein gewurstel  Die Technik gefällt mir jetzt schon... auch wenn ich mir momentan nicht vorstellen kann die palletten auch ohne schräge davor hochzukommen, sprich an einen vertikalen Hinderniss.


----------



## trialsrider (1. September 2005)

So ham gemessen 115cm treter und da geht noch was!   

hier fotos:











und ein Video gibs auch!   

http://www.eengoedidee.nl/videoz/bike-trials/115cm.mpg 


ach ja fotos by:ÖLL!


----------



## Flachzange 007 (9. September 2005)

Also ich weiss ja nicht was hier geht aber nun mal meine Liga.

Treter 137cm
Roller 148 cm
Sidehop 130cm
Coust 125cm
Gap 290cm mit Rückenwind
Hook 178 cm

Na ja ich fahre ja auch erst 4 Jahre da geht bestimmt noch mehr


----------



## MSC-Trialer (9. September 2005)

Flachzange 007 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich weiss ja nicht was hier geht aber nun mal meine Liga.
> 
> Treter 137cm
> Roller 148 cm
> ...



Mein lieber man bei 290cm gap bist du ja nah am Rekord. Du kannst es ja gedrost mit bem Braunschweig Xl aus dem Forum hier aufnehmen wenn man sich deine Rekorde ankuckt. Fährst du den Wettkämpfe? Bei den Leistungen wär das doch ein leichtes für dich oder?


----------



## trialsrider (9. September 2005)

Jo der Kerl muss echt ahnung haben und es tierisch drauf haben denn:
der fährt ja "ein ganz besonderes" bike!


----------



## Cryo-Cube (9. September 2005)

ey flachzange du bist davor doch bestimmt noch was anderes gefahren (bmx oder so)
nach 4 jahren kann das doch nicht sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (9. September 2005)

Flachzange 007 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich weiss ja nicht was hier geht aber nun mal meine Liga.
> 
> Treter 137cm
> Roller 148 cm
> ...



das glaub ich erst, wenn ich es sehe. vorher nicht!!! nen hook (praller) auf 1,78.....da sag ich nur lol.....und coust auf 1,25.....bist du auch son lauch wie der craig?? 

Jan


----------



## bryson (9. September 2005)

ZOO!-Trialer schrieb:
			
		

> das glaub ich erst, wenn ich es sehe. vorher nicht!!! nen hook (praller) auf 1,78.....da sag ich nur lol.....und coust auf 1,25.....bist du auch son lauch wie der craig??
> 
> Jan



*zustimm*... "son lauch wie der craig"   


edit: "da geht bestimmt noch mehr" wenn du es sagst


----------



## tommytrialer (9. September 2005)

Flachzange 007 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich weiss ja nicht was hier geht aber nun mal meine Liga.
> 
> Treter 137cm
> Roller 148 cm
> ...




bin echt gespannt auf morgen
hoffentlich kommst du nach schatthausen


----------



## tommytrialer (9. September 2005)

trialsrider schrieb:
			
		

> So ham gemessen 115cm treter und da geht noch was!
> 
> hier fotos:
> 
> ...



em irgendwie sieht die mauer im video niedrig aus...kann aber auch durch die perspektive sein.

du hast echt potential...häng dich rein


----------



## Flachzange 007 (9. September 2005)

Was ist denn nu los hier? Hat man hier immer gleich die ganze Horde am Hals nur weil man seine Leistung frei gibt... Man ihr seit ja solche Sportsfreunde!!! Wo liegt den Schatthausen genau?


----------



## trialmissmarple (9. September 2005)

Flachzange 007 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich weiss ja nicht was hier geht aber nun mal meine Liga.
> 
> Treter 137cm
> Roller 148 cm
> ...




Kannste deine Mutter erzählen.

Fährst du Wettkampfe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flachzange 007 (9. September 2005)

Ne leider nicht, das gibt es bei uns auch nicht... Ich bin nun für ein Jahr hier zu besuch wegen der Arbeit... Na wenn einer Bock hat mit mir zu fahren kann er gerne durch kommen... Wohne zwar in Kiel aber das passt schon...

P.S. meiner Mutter brauche ich es nicht zu erzählen denn sie kennt doch ihren Jungen...


----------



## 525Rainer (9. September 2005)

tommytrialer schrieb:
			
		

> em irgendwie sieht die mauer im video niedrig aus...kann aber auch durch die perspektive sein.
> 
> du hast echt potential...häng dich rein



find ich nicht. wenn er anfährt ist das ein gutes stück über lenkerhöhe. bei mir ist der lenker ungefähr 1m. 
so easy wie du da rauftretest geht ja wirklich noch was.


----------



## Ray (9. September 2005)

Flachzange....

Du bist echt total spitze... Würde gerne mal zugucken wenn du so rumhoppelst

Aber was ist Coust? und was ist Hook?

hook ist glaube ich mit den händen hochziehen wenn man es mit anlauf + hochstarter nicht schafft oder? da find ich aber 178cm echt nicht viel da bin ich schon höhere sachen raufgeklettert...

und von diesem coust (heisst das nicht coasten?) hat mir ein kumpel auch schon mal was erzählt. mein kumpel ist voll gut, sogar viel besser als du. er mach immer son sprung aufs vorderrad sieht total cool aus aber manchmal schlägt er sich dabei die eier blau ist dir das auch schon passiert?


----------



## HeavyMetal (9. September 2005)

bei den werten müsste man doch schon mal was von dir gehört haben! das is ja dicke weltspitze! also nen 148cm roller macht auchn ross man nich so nebenbei! gibts da fotos oder videos von dir?


----------



## 525Rainer (10. September 2005)

mit welchem bike eigentlich? 20? 26? oder 28 zoll?

ich weiss  nicht was ihr habt. 

Treter 137cm   -> macht BS XL mehr
Roller 148 cm   -> womöglich auch
Sidehop 130cm -> ich hab sidehop noch nie probiert aber ich nehm das mal als referenz.
Coust 125cm -> bestimmt irgendwer auch mehr
Gap 290cm mit Rückenwind -> ray auch mehr? 
Hook 178 cm -> das ist wirklich fett! aber mim 20er? BS XL?


----------



## isah (10. September 2005)

aber bsxl fährt auch schon ne weile, entsprechend der höhe.


----------



## 525Rainer (10. September 2005)

isah schrieb:
			
		

> aber bsxl fährt auch schon ne weile, entsprechend der höhe.



aber das hat doch nix zu tun. wir haben hier doch gelernt: alle die schlecht sind, sind flaschen. und alle die gut sind dürfen mitreden. flachzange darf ein grosses wort mitreden. ein XXL wort so wie ich das sehe.


----------



## Flachzange 007 (10. September 2005)

Ray schrieb:
			
		

> Flachzange....
> 
> Du bist echt total spitze... Würde gerne mal zugucken wenn du so rumhoppelst
> 
> ...



Du kleiner Windhund du, wenn du hier den lustigen spielen willst dann gehe Bärbel Schäfer !!!! Man wenn du nichts drauf hast dann bleibe auf deinem Platz sitzen und melde dich auch nicht. Also junger Mann wenn du der könig bist werde ich aus dir die Königin machen


----------



## sebi-online88 (10. September 2005)

Na was ist den hier schon wieder los? Lass dich nicht ärgern die Jungs sind immer so. Wer ihre Täume verstört ist der Böse...


----------



## HeavyMetal (10. September 2005)

ich glaub 290cm gap macht ausm forum keiner! und 148cm hoch auch ne!
also wenn das alles stimmt dann sollten doch sicher paar bilder oder videos existieren, so ein können bleibt nich lange verborgen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## V!RUS (10. September 2005)

HeavyMetal schrieb:
			
		

> ich glaub 290cm gap macht ausm forum keiner! und 148cm hoch auch ne!
> also wenn das alles stimmt dann sollten doch sicher paar bilder oder videos existieren, so ein können bleibt nich lange verborgen!



Richtig!   


(will der herr grosenick nicht noch seine meinung über sowas auslassen???)


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (10. September 2005)

flachzange....respekt!!! ich glaube dir einfach mal, also echt krass muss ich echt sagen!! hammer.
bitte komm nach schatthausen morgen, ich muss das sehen, das is echt heftig.
krass  
ich würds unheimlich gerne mal live sehen.....


----------



## Cryo-Cube (10. September 2005)

und FILMT AUCH!!!


----------



## trialsrider (10. September 2005)

525Rainer schrieb:
			
		

> find ich nicht. wenn er anfährt ist das ein gutes stück über lenkerhöhe. bei mir ist der lenker ungefähr 1m.
> so easy wie du da rauftretest geht ja wirklich noch was.



@Tommytrialer und 525Rainer: Danke für das Lob. Ja kann sein das es im Video was niedriger rüberkommt. Ich glaube aber auch an der Stelle wo genau Foto und Video sind ist die Mauer was niedriger so 110cm oder so. Bin die Mauer aber halt auch schon an der höchsten Stelle hoch. Und wie gesagt manchmal klappt das recht easy. So mit locker aufm Hinterrad bleiben. Macht ne Mords laune diese Mauer.   

@Flachzange:Wenn du echt so fährst gibts dicke Props an dich!   
Glaube mal das du nicht in Schatthausen sein wirst oder?


----------



## trialmissmarple (10. September 2005)

Flachzange 007 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich weiss ja nicht was hier geht aber nun mal meine Liga.
> 
> Treter 137cm
> Roller 148 cm
> ...



DAs würde bedeuten das du hoher und weiter kommst als der bsxL das glaub ich dir nicht weil das was Marco macht ist top und es gibt fast keinen der noch so hoch springt in na City


----------



## Ray (10. September 2005)

Flachzange 007 schrieb:
			
		

> Du kleiner Windhund du, wenn du hier den lustigen spielen willst dann gehe Bärbel Schäfer !!!! Man wenn du nichts drauf hast dann bleibe auf deinem Platz sitzen und melde dich auch nicht. Also junger Mann wenn du der könig bist werde ich aus dir die Königin machen



EY war voll ernst gemeint man!!! sorry wenn du mich falsch verstanden hast ich kenn aber echt einen der ist viel besser als du! musst ja nicht gleich sauer sein deswegen. vielleicht bist ja auch mein kumpel und tarnst dich bloss.


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (10. September 2005)

Flachzange 007 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich weiss ja nicht was hier geht aber nun mal meine Liga.
> 
> Treter 137cm
> Roller 148 cm
> ...



God Like.... aber wer ist schon gott..


----------



## Ray (10. September 2005)

naja marko... einem würde ichs zutrauen...  was ich vor zwei wochen erleben durfte war leider godlike... aber weder kommt er aus kiel noch würde er sich flachzange nennen  eher beisszange


----------



## 525Rainer (10. September 2005)

was mich immer noch interessiert: 20 oder 26 zoll? trialsmax fährt ein paar mal mit einem 20er und reisst nach 4 jahren mtb einen 124cm sidehop.    das niveau steigt in jedem sport an, vielleicht liegts ja an genmanipulierten gummibärchen? ich fahr seit 1992 snowboard und das was ich in 10 jahren gelernt hab, machen manche kids heute nach 2 jahren schon. die zeit der alten hasen ist irgendwann mal vorbei.

@trailsrider: ja, sah auch nach 10 über lenker aus. trotzdem weit mehr als 7 euros. bin gestern 4mal fast in reihe auf verschraubte 7 euros rauf aber geht leider nur mit einem treter wo ich auf beiden rädern lande. ich kann auch mit nem tipper aufs hinterrad ziehn aber mir fehlt dann der schwung, rutsch ab oder fall nach hinten. mittlerweile hab ich bestimmt schon alle kombinationen an antret und geschwindigkeitsversionen durch. bin gestern min 3 stunden auf die dinger zugefahren. bei deiner version blick ich noch nicht so durch. du könntest ja eigentlich schon die 8 euros knacken? als ich mich hier angemeldet hab war das noch krasse oberliga hier im forum   oder täusch ich mich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ray (10. September 2005)

bei vielen müssten mal die kommunizierten werte mit den tatsächlichen synchronisiert werden...

der maxe war auch schon gut als du hier angefangen hast nun ist er eben noch besser und da fällt der umstieg auf ein 20" nicht schwer... genauso verhält es sich mit den anderen guten fahrern hier...

kohlwheelz hatte nach ein paar monaten einen treter auf über 8 paletten drauf... und ihm wars ziemlich egal ob er ein rail oder nen betonwürfel anspringt. sowas ist nicht die regel aber zeigt deutlich wie die unterschiede in der schwierigkeit der einzelnen techniken aussehen... der treter muss einem liegen und wenn man dazu noch die nötige kraft aufbringt ist es ne leicht zu erlernende technik... andere wiederum tun sich verdammt schwer damit

aber du kannst dir sicher sein rainer das jemand der 8 paletten tippt ne menge traininseinheiten hinter sich hat... wer das dann noch mit einem 20" schafft gehört zu den richtig guten...

respekt zolle ich denen die alles beherrschen... tippen, treter, jeweils aufs vr oder aufs hr... oder aber den für alle 26" fahrer ungeliebten rollbunny...


----------



## tommytrialer (10. September 2005)

Flachzange 007 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich weiss ja nicht was hier geht aber nun mal meine Liga.
> 
> Treter 137cm
> Roller 148 cm
> ...



es gibt nur 2 leute die sowas können, entweder du heißt patty oder andreas...kannst du zufällig flugantippen.

die sache warum alle so misstrauisch sind, ist du kommst einfach her und postet irgendwelche für die meisten utopische höhen ohne mal ein wort von dir zu schreiben wie du heißt wo du herkommst etc.

also wie gesagt ich bin in schatthausen heute und würde mich echt freuen


----------



## ecols (10. September 2005)

tommytrialer schrieb:
			
		

> flugantippen.


Ist das das was ich mir drunter vorstelle? also ein tipper aus nem Roll- bzw.Tretbunny?


----------



## glotz (10. September 2005)

ey flachzange wenn die höhen stimmen und du das mal filmst kannste unserem neuen roadtrip video was nächte woche in den handel kommt echt das wasser abgraben!! 
echt fette werte die du da gepostet hast!!!
wenn du willst dann komm ich mal hin zu dir habe nächste woche noch frei dann kannste mal zeigen was du kannst und ich film das!!
ich bring den marco mit und dann könnt ihr euch ja mal ein wenig batteln
wir bestimmt lustig einerseits wenn du wirklich so gut bist und marco mal zeigen kannst wo der hammer hängt das brauch der mal wieder!! und andererseits wenn du nur so eine große schnauze hast und gar nichts kannst!!
von wo kommstn du das man noch nichts von dir gehört hat??bzw gesehen!!
und ich wette du bist so ein 2meter langer aal der aufm rad aussieht wien affe aufm schleifstein.
also zeig mal was du kannst bin echt gespannt denn ich hab schon die meisten richtigen top fahrer live gesehen aber gab 2,90 ist echt weit das hab ich noch nicht gesehen!! max 2,60 von marco und das machen echt nicht viele!!
also meld dich ich komm dann mal rum
mfg teo


----------



## Monty98 (10. September 2005)

glotz schrieb:
			
		

> aber gab 2,90 ist echt weit



stimmt...aber wie immer hat er einfach nur die weite hingeschrieben...das kann jetzt einer kurbelumdrehung sein...roller...und und und
ich finde ein gap wert ohne jegliche beschreibung sollte aus dem stehen gemessen werden..und wenn man einen gap aus der fahrt macht soll man das bitte auch dazu schreiben. 2.90? respekt egal ob mit oder ohne anfahrt


----------



## tommytrialer (10. September 2005)

ecols schrieb:
			
		

> Ist das das was ich mir drunter vorstelle? also ein tipper aus nem Roll- bzw.Tretbunny?




genau ich hab das schonmal paar leute machen sehen...zb marco b's trainingspartner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialsrider (10. September 2005)

525Rainer schrieb:
			
		

> @trialsrider: ja, sah auch nach 10 über lenker aus. trotzdem weit mehr als 7 euros. bin gestern 4mal fast in reihe auf verschraubte 7 euros rauf aber geht leider nur mit einem treter wo ich auf beiden rädern lande. ich kann auch mit nem tipper aufs hinterrad ziehn aber mir fehlt dann der schwung, rutsch ab oder fall nach hinten. mittlerweile hab ich bestimmt schon alle kombinationen an antret und geschwindigkeitsversionen durch. bin gestern min 3 stunden auf die dinger zugefahren. bei deiner version blick ich noch nicht so durch. du könntest ja eigentlich schon die 8 euros knacken? als ich mich hier angemeldet hab war das noch krasse oberliga hier im forum   oder täusch ich mich?



Ja ich werde denk ich demnächst mal die 8 probieren. Mal gucken obs klappt.
Also ich habe fest gestellt das es mit ein bisschen Geschwindigkeit besser geht.
Aber ich schaff es ja auch nicht jedesmal. Hab auch nen ziemlich leichten Gang dabei dirn falls es dir hilft. 

@tommytrialer: (bzgl. flugtipper oda so) Ich beherrsche dieses tippen net aber wenn ich Tippe dann mach ichs ausm Treter....meistens unabsichtlich, aber habs letztlich mal probiert und da ging es auch mit drauf vorbereiten. Aber nur gegen die Kante net unter die Kante! das finde ich krank!


----------



## tommytrialer (10. September 2005)

irgendwo hab ich auch nochn video davon


----------



## ride (10. September 2005)

also ich würd dieser Flachzange mal gar nicht so viel Beachtung schenken. Der will uns hier eh nur alle verarschen.


----------



## 525Rainer (10. September 2005)

trialsrider schrieb:
			
		

> Hab auch nen ziemlich leichten Gang dabei dirn falls es dir hilft.



ich fahr immer noch 22-17 .. das ist wohl mein grösstes handycap.


----------



## Cubus (27. September 2005)

Also ich bin neu hier im Forum und werde deshalb nichts zum vorhergehenden Disput schreiben. Ich fahre jetzt 1 1/2 Jahre Trial mit einem 20 Zoll Monty (219-XAlp   ). Bin erst 1 Jahr mit links vorne gefahren und jetzt seit nem 1/2 Jahr mit rechts vorne. Ich denke mal die EigenenRekorde gelten hier nur wenn man das Hinderniss komplett hoch geschafft hat(nicht mit Unterbodenschutz o. Rockring).

BunnyHop: 7EuPal
RollerBunny: 7EuPal
Treter: 5 1/2EuPal
Sidehop: 5 1/2Eupal
Back to Back: 2m
Coust: Technik kann ich noch nicht!
Hook: Respekt vor dem Bewegungsablauf!
Spin: 270er im Flat

Ich will auf jeden Fall überall noch Höhe draufpacken. Ich habe aber schon gemerkt, daß es beim Trial hauptsächlich auf Geschicklichkeit und Balance ankommt. Wenn man dies nicht besitzt nützt einem Höhe gar nichts. Habe Kumpels die trialen schon viel länger als ich und machen mich dementsprechend nass wenn wir Parkoure fahren. Gleichgewicht ist das A und O für mich. Muss ich noch viel trainieren....


----------



## elhefe (27. September 2005)

@ cubus

Wahre Worte.

Kurze Frage noch. Was´n der Unterschied zw. BunnyHop und RollerBunny. Fpür mich wäre das diesselbe Technik mit verschiedenen Namen.


----------



## Cubus (27. September 2005)

@elhefe

RollerBunnyhop vs. Bunnyhop
Ich mach da für mich den Unterschied, daß ich den Rollerbunny auf beiden Rädern geleichzeitig lande, den normalen Bunnyhop dagegen auf dem Hinterrad.
Ich denke, daß man die beiden Techniken unterscheiden kann, da der Bewegungsablauf kleine Unterschiede hat.

mfG


----------



## elhefe (27. September 2005)

Kann man so sehen, muss man aber nicht   . Aber alles klar.


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (27. September 2005)

hab auchn kleinen neuen rekord....
bunnyhop 125cm...
geht so zu 50%
Max


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (27. September 2005)

TrialsMax schrieb:
			
		

> hab auchn kleinen neuen rekord....
> bunnyhop 125cm...
> geht so zu 50%
> Max



du kommst höher mit nem Sidehop als mit nem Bunnyhop?!?! komisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialmaniax (27. September 2005)

Hab heute 1,15m getippt. Beim 3. Versuch war die Gabel im Anus


----------



## Ray (27. September 2005)

Clemens... es wird bald Zeit für die Uni Kante wenn Du so weiter machst


----------



## Trialmaniax (27. September 2005)

und jetzt wo mein Rad noch nen Stück länger ist und die Gabel au Stahl, kann mann jetzt wieder voll dagegengnunzen. Ich hoffe dann gehts locker. Hat jemand von euch noch ne Gabel abzugeben?
Einbauhöhe: mindestens 400mm
-bitte keine Werbung+Pure Gabeln(wir wollen Müll vermeiden)


----------



## Ray (27. September 2005)

vielleicht geb ich dir meine pepperoni... muss mal drüber nachdenken


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (27. September 2005)

BRAUNSCHWEIG XL schrieb:
			
		

> du kommst höher mit nem Sidehop als mit nem Bunnyhop?!?! komisch


nee 124cm sidehop
125cm bunnyhop.....

nee bunnyhop hab ich halt nie geübt....4jahre lang...is halt noch gewöhnungssache....

Max


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (27. September 2005)

TrialsMax schrieb:
			
		

> nee 124cm sidehop
> 125cm bunnyhop.....
> 
> nee bunnyhop hab ich halt nie geübt....4jahre lang...is halt noch gewöhnungssache....
> ...



das müsste GOTT viel härter bestrafen


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (27. September 2005)

yo die strafe is ja, das ichn jetzt net richtig kann.....is schlimm genug, aba ich übs fleißig....
dafür geht sidehop sahnisch


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (28. September 2005)

fahre 24 zoll seit 6 monaten kome 80 ch hoch  

mein bike wiegt stoze 19kg


----------



## Angelo Berlin (28. September 2005)

Du kriegst nen Orden! Machst das mit nem Sidehop, oder eher mit reißen?



Ich weiß dass das gemein ist, aber wer trial nicht von trail unterscheiden kann...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M!et$ch0rek (28. September 2005)

neuer rekord meinerseits....

98cm sidehop


----------



## isah (28. September 2005)

meinen respect


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (28. September 2005)

isah schrieb:
			
		

> meinen respect



danke martin....hätte gern noch die 2cm draufgepackt,aber die mauer wurde auch beim 2ten mal messen net höher


----------



## konrad (29. September 2005)

tippen:115cm
sidehop:112cm
gap:2.40m


----------



## Angelo Berlin (29. September 2005)

Tippen 93cm,

naja vielleicht krieg ich den Meter in diesem Jahr noch...


----------



## isah (29. September 2005)

93? ist das die wunderschöne kante beim daniel? die bist du doch schon vor 2 monaten hoch gekommen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scr4t (29. September 2005)

ne das war ne Kante in Siemensdam...

aber da geht noch was beim angelo, die hat er am 2 tag nachm urlaub am ende einer 5h session gemacht


----------



## Angelo Berlin (29. September 2005)

Danke für die Blumen.


----------



## konrad (29. September 2005)

Angelo Berlin schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für die Blumen.



wird ja mal langsam zeit nach..wieviel......10jahren???


----------



## Monty98 (9. Oktober 2005)

nach 1 Jahr 11 Monaten und 4 Tagen war es heute soweit.
Ich bin stolzer Vater eines 6er Sidehops   

ist er nicht hübsch mit seinen stolzen 88cm ?


----------



## trialsrider (9. Oktober 2005)

Ja ja die 6 EP!!! Nice nice!!! 

Die kenn ich auch noch seeeehr gut.
Aber komm mal an die 7 da wirds knifflig


----------



## isah (9. Oktober 2005)

und alles über 7 ist shice, weil da der lenker immer in den weg kommt   

@manu  als wir uns das letzte mal unterhalten haben hast du die noch kaum geübt, und jetzt 6


----------



## Monty98 (9. Oktober 2005)

isah schrieb:
			
		

> und alles über 7 ist shice, weil da der lenker immer in den weg kommt
> 
> @manu  als wir uns das letzte mal unterhalten haben hast du die noch kaum geübt, und jetzt 6



es is auch merkwürdig zustande gekommen.
also ich wollt bei uns im trialpark so einen fetten reifen immer hr to hr springen. wollte aber nicht so richtig gehn. als ich dann drauf gekommen bin das ich extrem seitlich stehe probierte ich alles ein wenig mehr sidehop-mäßiger zu machen (also das beide räder gleichzeitig aufkommen). und siehe da vorgesetern konnte ich noch keinen 5er sidehop und heute ging dann der 6er, was für ein gefühl


----------



## 525Rainer (12. Oktober 2005)

bin heut a bissl palettengesprungen. eigentlich wollt ich den coust auf 5 paletten üben aber dann hat ich nach sage und schreibe 5 versuchen keinen bock mehr weils nicht klappt. also weils überhaupt nicht klappt. hab kurzerhand 8 aufeinander gestapelt und bin mit meiner rockringmethode möglichst smooth hoch. ich üb das jetzt damit ich das lautlos kann. vielleicht kann ich irgendeinen anderen anfänger täuschen und er meint es ist ein hook up. auf jedenfall hab ich dann die neunte aufgelegt weil ich mal sehn wollte was da noch geht. ****. von 8 auf 9 ist schon crazy. 8 sind verdammt nochmal nicht mal 120cm.. oh mann! aber 9 sind über 130.  also ich komm rauf und häng am rockring rum aber ich schaff es nicht hochzuziehn. und vor allem ist mir die kette gerissen. zum ersten mal seit ich fahr und das beim antreten. mann hab ich kraft.  und ich muss gestehn ich hab für die 9 paletten einen gang hochgeschaltet. was bei mir dann heisst 22-16. die kette hat dagegen protestiert! 

eigentlich wollte ich nur wissen wo für 26er eigentlich bei den profis die grenze ist. man hört von 10 paletten tippern aus HR. ich bin letztens an nem bushäuschen vorbeigefahren und hab mir gedacht wie lange dauerts bis da jemand raufhookt. egal mit welcher methode.  also wird es irgendwann eine grenze geben und wo liegt die und wo ist sie derzeit? wann springen die telefonzellen rauf?


----------



## Hoffmanntrial (13. Oktober 2005)

also es gibt so ne art ungeschriebenes Gesetz d.h man kommt nicht höher als man groß ist

Gibt vieleicht ein paar ausnahmen aber größtenteils stimmt es


----------



## ride (13. Oktober 2005)

Hoffmanntrial schrieb:
			
		

> also es gibt so ne art ungeschriebenes Gesetz d.h man kommt nicht höher als man groß ist
> 
> Gibt vieleicht ein paar ausnahmen aber größtenteils stimmt es




Das gilt wohl nicht für Hochsprung, denn da hab ich noch keinen gesehen der 2,40meter gross ist!??    Ne,also prinzipiell ist da schon was dran an diesem von dir genannten Gesetz. Das ganze hängt schlussendlich tatsächlich nicht mehr von der Technik ab, sonder einfach von physikalischen Limits. 
Ist ja (um wieder beim obigen Beispiel zu bleiben) beim Hochsprung auch so, da hat man durch neue Techniken noch was raushohlen können, doch jetzt ist eigentlich feierabend, solange es nicht irgend einen Menschen gibt, der andere Gene hat und deshalb noch höher springen kann! Genauso wirds auch beim trial sein, früher oder später. denk ich zumindest...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobe-Daddy (13. Oktober 2005)

Nur woher weisste das die beste Technik schon gefunden wurde ?


----------



## isah (13. Oktober 2005)

heute das erste mal 7 epals tipper aufs hr.

irgendwie fängt auch der treter aufs vr an zu funktionieren, aber ich krieg das hr nicht so recht auf die kante..


----------



## Cryo-Cube (13. Oktober 2005)

hab gestern 7pal tippen probiert... nööö is noch nicht so weit


----------



## isah (13. Oktober 2005)

das eigentliche tippen ging tatsächlich angenehmer als bei 6 paletten, allerdings setzte ich mit dem hr noch nicht sauber oben auf sondern knall eher gegen die kante und muss dann noch 2-3 hops aufm hr machen bis ich wirklich oben bin.. gaanz selten klappts auch mal sauber


----------



## Ray (13. Oktober 2005)

die kante ist dein freund!...

wenn du ein bisschen drunter aufkommst und dich hochkämpfst kannste das ganze auch auf einer schmalen mauer machen... bin beim tippen schon mal über ein rail geflogen... war ein bisschen doof hatte aber glück... umso höher du kommst umso schwieriger wirds die höhen unterm limit dosieren zu können...


----------



## isah (13. Oktober 2005)

schön, noch was positives daran gefunden   



> bin beim tippen schon mal über ein rail geflogen



davon kann vodka o nen lied singen


----------



## AcaPulco (13. Oktober 2005)

Also bei mir gehts auch vorwärts.

Tippen: ~ 1m5cm
Treter: ~90cm
Rollbunny: 1m10cm
Coust: ca 80-90cm
Sidehop: ~1m
   "   -> HR: ~80-90cm
So vorderrad aufs hinderniss und aufs HR ziehen.. ca 80cm.
...

Ich mache mich


----------



## trialsrider (13. Oktober 2005)

Ray schrieb:
			
		

> die kante ist dein freund!...
> 
> wenn du ein bisschen drunter aufkommst und dich hochkämpfst kannste das ganze auch auf einer schmalen mauer machen... bin beim tippen schon mal über ein rail geflogen... war ein bisschen doof hatte aber glück... umso höher du kommst umso schwieriger wirds die höhen unterm limit dosieren zu können...



Ich finds ehrlich gesagt auch geiler wenn man so an der Kante hängt!
Ich liebe das voll mich dann hochzukämpfen! Und finde auch das das geil aussieht!


----------



## EiSY (15. Oktober 2005)

50 Cm Baby Sidehop


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## C-Fix (15. Oktober 2005)

Soo jetzt muss ich mich auch mal hier verewigen, auch wenns sich gar net lohnt )
Mein Rekord:
Tretbunny auf eine Stufe ....     (ca 20 cm)

(Hauptsache seinen Senf dazugeben *g*)


----------



## TheBASStian (15. Oktober 2005)

Da kann ich mal locker mithalten...
Heute hab ich mir beim Rollbunny zum ersten Mal erfolgreich die Fresse am Vorbau aufgeschlagen. Ist auch ne Leistung. Ich übe schon lange, ca. 10 Jahre, und heute hats endlich an einer 1,24.5 Kante geklappt. Und das beste: gestanden!! Ohne Fuß setzen weitergefahren.
Ruck Zuck ist die Fresse dick...
Aber die Zähne haben überlebt.
Jetzt werde ich mich mal ordentlich anästhesieren.


----------



## isah (15. Oktober 2005)

1 m und 25 cm?

übel.. machst du den aufs hr oder rollst du oben weiter oder wie kann man sich das vorstellen?


----------



## NOS-Trial (15. Oktober 2005)

Fahr seit 1 Jahr und 3 Monaten!
und bin ned wirklich alt ! (14)

Sidehop?  2 Paletten (wird noch hoff ich!)

Palettenirgendwiehochkommen?  5

Tipper? 69cm

Autodachtechnik? (kenn und kann ich ned)  

Coustellier? (VR dann HR) (kann ich ned)  

Gaps/ Spanier? ca. n Meter 

Drop?  7 Paletten   

hinterradrumschwenken? 180° (auf der stelle,also ohne anlauf) !


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (15. Oktober 2005)

beim sidehop geht noch so einiges wenn du schon 70cm tippst!


----------



## TheBASStian (16. Oktober 2005)

isah schrieb:
			
		

> 1 m und 25 cm?
> 
> übel.. machst du den aufs hr oder rollst du oben weiter oder wie kann man sich das vorstellen?




Tja... Bin noch gar nicht sauber hochgekommen. Bei über 1,20 geht mir immer die Pauer aus, da ist nix mehr mit aufs HR. Ich komm dann etwa mit beiden Rädern gleichzeitig auf oder knall mim HR ein bisschen gegen die Kante.
Tja und jetzt hab ich erstmal keine Lust mehr auf die Kante... Habs auch leider nicht ganz geschafft sondern bin immer wieder auf Rockring zurückgerutscht.
Kommt in mein Video, coming soon!

Also eigentlich muss ich zugeben, dass ich solche Höhen echt nicht mag.
Alles über 1,15 macht mir überhaupt keinen Spaß. Und wenn man 1,10 oder sowas filmt sieht das sooo mickrig aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (16. Oktober 2005)

ich weiss jaa nicht, wie es euch so geht aber ich finde es schon sehr deprimierend zu sehen, das jeder höher und höher kommt nur ich nicht. ich trainieren sogut wie jeden tag doch seit den letzten 5 - 6 wochen komme ich mit keiner technik mehr höher!!! treter komme ich schon laaaaaaaaang nicht mehr höher als ca 83 cm und beim sidehop stehe ich auch bei ca 85 cm fest....kann mir mal jemand sagen, wodran das liegen kann?? ich hab echt keinen plan und das regt mich soooo auf!!!

Jan


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (16. Oktober 2005)

ZOO!-Trialer schrieb:
			
		

> ich weiss jaa nicht, wie es euch so geht aber ich finde es schon sehr deprimierend zu sehen, das jeder höher und höher kommt nur ich nicht. ich trainieren sogut wie jeden tag doch seit den letzten 5 - 6 wochen komme ich mit keiner technik mehr höher!!! treter komme ich schon laaaaaaaaang nicht mehr höher als ca 83 cm und beim sidehop stehe ich auch bei ca 85 cm fest....kann mir mal jemand sagen, wodran das liegen kann?? ich hab echt keinen plan und das regt mich soooo auf!!!
> 
> Jan



frag Craig...  oder es ist die magische Grenze..  eigentlich kommt die zwar erst bei 8 Euros zu 9.... aber manche kommen über bestimmt Grenzen nicht hinweg... vielleicht machst du eine völlig falsche technik... die es verhindert das du höher kommst... aber nicht verzweifeln....Try-All


----------



## isah (16. Oktober 2005)

am besten du machst mal nen video.. 

beim treter komm ich auch nicht viel höher, deshalb hab ich angefangen zu tippen..

sidehop muss man einfach üben, und wenns nicht höher geht vll mit hebeln anfangen (also über vr sidehoppen) 

und wenn alles keinen spass mehr macht fang mit cousts und gaps auf vr an, das macht wir cryo-cube bestätigen kann übelst fun  

//EDIT: zum treter nochwas, wenn du den treter über vr machst kommst du auch um einiges höher, ich konnte eine palette dabei rausreissen

//EDIT2: ist offtopic, aber muss ich loswerden.. seit gestern hab ich xmut zadars monty vorbau  an meinem bike, das fährt sich


----------



## 525Rainer (16. Oktober 2005)

ZOO!-Trialer schrieb:
			
		

> ich weiss jaa nicht, wie es euch so geht aber ich finde es schon sehr deprimierend zu sehen, das jeder höher und höher kommt nur ich nicht. ich trainieren sogut wie jeden tag doch seit den letzten 5 - 6 wochen komme ich mit keiner technik mehr höher!!! treter komme ich schon laaaaaaaaang nicht mehr höher als ca 83 cm und beim sidehop stehe ich auch bei ca 85 cm fest....kann mir mal jemand sagen, wodran das liegen kann?? ich hab echt keinen plan und das regt mich soooo auf!!!
> 
> Jan



ja, ich kenn das gefühl. es regt mich auch total auf. 
ich geh das problem immer folgendermassen an und versuche:
- andere anfahrtgeschwindigkeit
- andere übersetzung
- anderer antretabstand
- anderer antretrythmus
- anderer winkel der bremshebel
- andere position des vorfusses am pedal
- andere körperpositionsgewichtsverteilung auf dem rad (zu weit vorne kann übel ausgehn)
- 50einheiten, kleine pause, und weiter..
- wenn das alles keine änderungen bringt: gewalt!
- das: - man darf erst aufhören wenn mans geschafft hat oder sich verletzt - spiel
- was ich in zukunft probieren möchte: anderes bike/parts mit total anderer geo. ich red mir immer noch ein dass meine körpergeo vielleicht ein anderes rad braucht oder meine technik für ein anderes rad optimal wäre.


----------



## Ray (16. Oktober 2005)

höhe zu trainieren ist nicht alles... ich finde es viel geiler wenn man die 7 oder 8 paletten mit jeder technik zu jeder seite hochkommt als krampfhafte versuche sein insel-limit zu erhöhen...

@rainer die übersetzung oder die geo sollte man nicht öfter als seine freundin wechseln... sonst wird es es nie was mit konstanz!... hab allerdings keine ahnung wie viele freundinnen chris-king so pro woche verschleisst...


----------



## TheBASStian (16. Oktober 2005)

steht glaube ich in einem gewissen Mißverhältnis.


----------



## Scr4t (16. Oktober 2005)

Ray schrieb:
			
		

> hab allerdings keine ahnung wie viele freundinnen chris-king so pro woche verschleisst...



 

Also ich machs auch immer mit dem:
"*Mann* darf erst aufhören wenn mans geschafft hat oder sich verletzt - spiel"
Aber wenn ich merke das der Akku alle ist, verziehe ich mich auch ^^

Und ab und zu ist etwas gewalt auch nicht schlecht, wobei die technik immr noch stimmen sollte.

Und was ab und zu auch funktioniert. Einfach mal was höheres probieren, weil teilweise ist es die Angst vor dem Feind("DIE Kante") die ein beherztes reintreten unterdrückt.


----------



## Monty98 (16. Oktober 2005)

@Zoo-Trialer

es gibt gewisse höhen zum beispiel beim sidehop die man noch locker mit der falschen technik hochkommt. beim sidehop gilt es die beine so weit wie möglich anzuziehen. nur bei den 83cm reicht es auch wenn man das VR einfach über die kante "legt" dann grad ein bisschen weghüpft und minimalst die beine anzieht. bevor ich einen 6er anging versuchte ich die beine bei fünf übertrieben weit anzuziehen also richtig auf den stapel rauf"ploppn"...jo probiers mal.


----------



## Tretschwein (16. Oktober 2005)

dazu muss ich auchmal was loswerde, hab vorgestern noch eine höchstbrisante erleuchtung gehabt!

dieser gewaltkram und reißsche iß ist meiner meinung nach völlig falsch. die ganzen höhen die hier so als grenze diskutiert werden sind noch so niedrig, das man dafür noch fast keine gewalt oder besondere kraft brauch, physisch ist dazu jeder in der lage. vielmehr ist das hier noch eine frage der technik. wenn man anfänger ist und versucht sich durch erhöte kraft zu steigern dann ist das fraglich. man ist überhaupt nochnicht in der lage größere kraftmengen genau zu kanalisieren...man wendet zwar superviel kraft auf, das meiste geht aber "daneben" und das resultat ist schitt oder man hat mal glück. erst wenn die technik wirklich ausgereizt ist und wenn man die kraft wirklich zu kanalisieren vermag ist es sinnvoll höhen oder weiten mit kraft auszureizen.
also meine erfharung: am anfang steht die technik. das sind so ganz banale kleinigkeiten, manchmal alleine die blickführung. wichtig ist zumbeispiel insgesamt die arme und den oberkörper besonders zu beachten, am anfang passiert vieles viel zu sehr aus den beinen...VIDEOS angucken bringt enorm viel, also richtig angucken und indirekt lernen. (dazu..ich war in saarbrücken den eurocup anschauen. zu dieser zeit hab ich den sidehop auf sechs zwar schonmal gekonnt aber immernoch gelernt....als ich nach zweitagen gucken in der aufwärmsektion was gefahren bin hab ich mich aus schei ß mal neben sieben paletten gestellt...und bin einfach auf sieben gesidehopt und das dann die ganze zeit , nur durch zuschauen .verückt.) ausserdem ist es gut mit leuten zu fahren die perfekt die technik beherrschen und diese ganzen kleinigkeiten bei einem verbessern können. in deinem fall jan muss dir der max wohl helfen!


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (16. Oktober 2005)

so ist es...  look ´n learn... das problem ist das in dieser ganze nvideo flut kein mensch mehr ausgenommen vielleicht ein zwei people und mir... ein video genau analysiert... ich gucke mir manchmal eine stelle 5000 mal an... schon immer... und da kann man viel abgucken...

Tretschwein...weiter so...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biketrialer (16. Oktober 2005)

Ray schrieb:
			
		

> hab allerdings keine ahnung wie viele freundinnen chris-king so pro woche verschleisst...



lass den chris king doch einfach ma in ruhe!
toto


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (16. Oktober 2005)

vielen dank jungs. werde mich dann auch mal an dem max wenden, wenn der aus malle wieder da ist...




			
				BRAUNSCHWEIG XL schrieb:
			
		

> so ist es...  look ´n learn... das problem ist das in dieser ganze nvideo flut kein mensch mehr ausgenommen vielleicht ein zwei people und mir... ein video genau analysiert... ich gucke mir manchmal eine stelle 5000 mal an... schon immer... und da kann man viel abgucken...
> 
> Tretschwein...weiter so...



das mit den vids analysieren mache ich auch immer. ich gucke mir vereinzelte szenen auch 100000 mal an und versuche ungefähr den bewegungsablauf in meine birne zu bekommen und das dann auch umzusetzen.

Jan


----------



## isah (16. Oktober 2005)

wichtig ist auch das dir jemand zu guckt bzw du dich irgendwie (stativ zB) filmst.. wenn ich nen sidehop mache hab ich immer das gefühl mit dem arsch beim schwung hohlen schon aufm hr zu sitzen, aber seit dem ich mich auf vid gesehen habe weiss ich das da noch einiges rauszuhohlen ist..


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (16. Oktober 2005)

manchmal hilt auch einfach nen paar tage pause und plötzlich sieht die wand die du 10000000 mal versucht hast nur noch halb so hoch aus... geht mir oft so... DAS AUGE MUSS SICH WEITEN!!!

- Wenn du dich gut fühlst und dir dein Auge sagt...null problemo dann kommst du hoch... manchmal sit es so das dir ne die eine Mauer sympatischer ist als eine andere... obwohl sie gleich hoch ist... kann mit licht verhältnissen oder schatten oder anfahrt zusammen hängen... kenn auch keinen trick...ich versuch immer höhere dinge auf den SChutz damit etwas niedrige Mauern dann für meine Auge "lächerlich" wirken...

...aber nen patent rezept hab ich leider auch nicht


----------



## 525Rainer (16. Oktober 2005)

yes. diesmal hat keiner geschrieben: nicht soviel labern und video schaun sondern rausgehn und mehr üben! das forum lernt wozu es gut ist!

ich möcht noch sagen dass gewaltkraft und dabei mal glück haben schon auch mal ab und zu ein gutes gefühl gibt wenn man technisch eigentlich noch bei 5 euros ist und einfach mal schaun will was geht. es mag nix für die fahrerei bringen aber es fühlt sich gut an wenn es mal klappt. ausserdem nimmt es einem die angst find ich.
mental durchdenken, so behaupte ich, kann ich jede technik perfekt. ich bin auch einer der sich tricks aus videos rausschneidet und in slomotion abspielt. aber für die umsetzung braucht es halt dann mehr.


----------



## Cryo-Cube (16. Oktober 2005)

BRAUNSCHWEIG XL schrieb:
			
		

> manchmal hilt auch einfach nen paar tage pause und plötzlich sieht die wand die du 10000000 mal versucht hast nur noch halb so hoch aus... geht mir oft so... DAS AUGE MUSS SICH WEITEN!!!
> 
> - Wenn du dich gut fühlst und dir dein Auge sagt...null problemo dann kommst du hoch... manchmal sit es so das dir ne die eine Mauer sympatischer ist als eine andere... obwohl sie gleich hoch ist... kann mit licht verhältnissen oder schatten oder anfahrt zusammen hängen... kenn auch keinen trick...ich versuch immer höhere dinge auf den SChutz damit etwas niedrige Mauern dann für meine Auge "lächerlich" wirken...
> 
> ...aber nen patent rezept hab ich leider auch nicht



Ja pausen bringen schon was. Bei mir is immer so das wenn ich fast täglich fahre ich irgendwie langsamer lerne. 
Wenn ich aber 2-3 Tage pause mach klappt meistens alles besser. Nur hab ich meistens so viel lust zu fahren das ich fast täglich fahre.

Dieser Höhentrick funktionirt glaub ich auch. Ich kann max 6pal tippen, is halt unregelmäsig. An einem Tag gehts 10x und dann ne Woche nicht mehr.
Hab letztens einfach so mal probiert 7pals zu tippen, ging garnicht.
Doch nachdem ich nach 10 Versuchen eine Pal runter hab fühlten sich die tipper auf 6pal kinderleicht an. War voll erstaunt wie leicht sich das anfühlte. War halt deswegen weil ich davor 7pal probiert hab, nachdem ich eine runter hab kamen mir 6 Stück viel niedriger vor als normal.
Das probier ich demnächst nochmal


----------



## MSC-Trialer (16. Oktober 2005)

Das mit den Pausen stimmt, merk ich selber auch. Wenn ich jeden Tag fahre bekomm ich manche Sachen einfach net mehr hin die sonst eigentlich net das Problem waren. Ich verreiss das Zeug dann immer. Ich denk mir das sich die Muskeln auch mal erholen müssen. Wenn ich dann nach paar Tagen wieder fahre hab ich wieder Kraft ohne Ende und dann geht das Zeug auch wieder und die Hinternisse kommen einem manchmal echt kleiner vor .  Komisch aber ist so


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (16. Oktober 2005)

bei mir ist das halt alles kopfsache. zum beispiel beim sidehop....wenn ich hochspringe, also nicht auf ne mauer sondern einfach so, komme ich sau hoch, so ca 90 - 95 cm, aber wenn ich dann an ner mauer stehe, geht gar nichts mehr. da macht mein kopf dicht und ich traue mich nichtmal abzuspringen, weil ich angst hab, auf die fresse zu fliegen,   aber wenn ich mich dann mal überwunden habe, dann gehts meistens, aber auch nicht so wirklich hoch.....genau beim treter.....ca 80 cm gehe sau locker und auch zum größten teil aufs hr und ich kann dann weiterspringen, aber sobalf die mauer höher ist, geht gar nichts mehr....ich fahre an und muss die bremse vor der mauer ziehen, weil ich mich nicht traue, abzuziehen....ich weiss auch nicht warum, aber mein kopf sagt mir, das geht nicht und macht dicht.

Jan


----------



## isah (16. Oktober 2005)

fahr an paletten statt an mauern.. geht viel leichter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 525Rainer (16. Oktober 2005)

isah schrieb:
			
		

> fahr an paletten statt an mauern.. geht viel leichter



find ich gar nicht. bei paletten hab ich immer das gefühl ich könnte mit dem pedal und fuss einfädeln. ausserdem geben die immer etwas nach. aber materialschonend sind sie, das ist von vorteil.


----------



## TheBASStian (16. Oktober 2005)

Ich scheiss mir immer bei Rollbunnys in die Hose, besonders bei schlechter Anfahrt.
Meine Methode ist, sich ranzutasten, indem ich ein- bis dreimal anfahre, gewissermassen an_surfe_, um mich an die Optik zu gewöhnen.
Und dabei merkt man auch gleich, ob die Anfahrt (z.B. im Gras) vielleicht üble Überraschungen bereit hält. (Bei Wettbewerben muss man das eben zu Fuß machen, hilft auch.)
Und womit BS recht hat: Diese innere Überzeugung. Wusste ja schon Hans.
Bei mir heißt das: Manchmal steh ich nach diversen traurigen Fehlversuchen vor einem Ding und weiß einfach: ´Okay, jetzt klappts.´
Und dann klappts auch!
Deswegen verbeiß ich mich nie in irgendwas, wenn ich kein gutes Gefühl habe.


----------



## !Monty! (16. Oktober 2005)

geht mir ganz genauso ich versuche immer alle zwei tage zu fahrn,bei mir gehts dann um so besser,vor 3-4wochen hab ich nur nen roller auf 6-7euro's  gemacht und nen sidehop auf 7 und jetz nen roller auf 8 und sidehop auch.und so längere pausen bring wirklich was,ein zwei wochen nich fahrn und dann gehts richtig rund   .das auge fährt immer mit


----------



## isah (16. Oktober 2005)

ich bau meine paletten meist gegen nen altpapiercontainer, dann bewegt sich da nix mehr.. das mit dem fuß einklemmen passiert nur beim hochrollen, und das kann/mach ich nicht..


----------



## TRAILER (17. Oktober 2005)

das mit den 2 wochen pause stimmt denke aber wenn man richtig gut werden will muss man jeden tag die leistungfähigkeit und motivation aufbauen können wie nach ner pause.
pausen kann man machen wenn das bike im arsch ist oder man selbst.


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (17. Oktober 2005)

TRAILER schrieb:
			
		

> das mit den 2 wochen pause stimmt denke aber wenn man richtig gut werden will muss man jeden tag die leistungfähigkeit und motivation aufbauen können wie nach ner pause.
> pausen kann man machen wenn das bike im arsch ist oder man selbst.



dann werd ich das mal so machen...damit ich richtig gut werde.. 

PS: hab nie pausen gemacht... was mach ich denn in ner pause...???? kann doch nix.... ausser fahrrad fahren..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KAMIkazerider (17. Oktober 2005)

BRAUNSCHWEIG XL schrieb:
			
		

> dann werd ich das mal so machen...damit ich richtig gut werde..
> 
> PS: hab nie pausen gemacht... was mach ich denn in ner pause...???? kann doch nix.... ausser fahrrad fahren..


doch, saufen


----------



## Trtschka (17. Oktober 2005)

1.000 km nonstop ...   

MfG

Trtschka


----------



## isah (17. Oktober 2005)




----------



## ride (17. Oktober 2005)

TheBASStian schrieb:
			
		

> Und womit BS recht hat: Diese innere Überzeugung. Wusste ja schon Hans.
> Bei mir heißt das: Manchmal steh ich nach diversen traurigen Fehlversuchen vor einem Ding und weiß einfach: ´Okay, jetzt klappts.´
> Und dann klappts auch!
> Deswegen verbeiß ich mich nie in irgendwas, wenn ich kein gutes Gefühl habe.



Bei mir funktioniert das oft auch mit abmessen. Ich fahr ein neues Hinderniss und irgendwie hab ich das gefühl es sei zu hoch, und ich schaff es dann nicht. Dann mess ich jeweils das Hinderniss (zb an der Lenkerhöhe, oder am eigenen Körper) und merke, dass ich so hohe hindernisse auch schon geschafft habe, oder das es nur wenig höher ist. Und schwups...schaff ich's bei einem der nächsten Versuche! that's the mental game


----------



## isah (31. Oktober 2005)

ab heute würde ich auf die frage ob ich einen coust kann mit ja antworten.. die erste hälfte kann ich ja schon ne weile, aber dann vom vr auf hr zu *springen *... da hatte ich ne blockade, heute war sie plötzlich weg... 


also, *~ 80 cm vom hr* aus (schräg, ohne anlauf oder sowas, einfach vom hr) coust auf ne mauer..


----------



## Raimund-Aut (31. Oktober 2005)

brav.


----------



## Monty98 (31. Oktober 2005)

1,96m spanier...auch ausm hinterrad


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (31. Oktober 2005)

"auch" ? häh ?


----------



## Monty98 (31. Oktober 2005)

Tobe-Daddy schrieb:
			
		

> "auch" ? häh ?



 .......haha


----------



## Raimund-Aut (31. Oktober 2005)

Lieber Manu, bitte setz nicht voraus, dass unsere werten Forumskollegen die Grazer Privattrialsprache verstehen.   

Ausm Hinterrad: 

bereits auf dem Hinterrad auf die Kante hüpfen, dann erst richtig abspringen

Weiterer Eintrag aus dem Grazer Trialwörterbuch:

Eins-Zwei:

Mit einem Sprung von beiden Rädern aus auf Hinterrad an die Kante springen und dann, den Schwung vom ersten Sprung ausnutzend, richtig wegspringen


Soviel zur Übersetzung und Erklärung des österreichischen Geschwätzes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leslieman (1. November 2005)

Hy ich fahr n 20" seit 4 jahren und hab die rechte pedale vorn. Nach links mach ich 8 palletten nach rechts 7. mit der linken pedale vorn mach ich beide seiten 6. antippen 7 palletten. autodach 120 cm. gap ca 2.30 mit ganzkörperaufprall auf dem asphalt.


----------



## Mower (1. November 2005)

leslieman schrieb:
			
		

> gap ca 2.30 mit ganzkörperaufprall auf dem asphalt.



hast du davon ein video?


----------



## trialmissmarple (1. November 2005)

Was geht den mit dich?
Meinste erst sitehop 8 Euros und dann Autodach auch nur    das ghet nicht ich komme 7 1/2 sitehop und wenn ich 8 Autodach machenn will dann springe ich immer zu hoch also Autodach min. 9 euros sonst  geht das netr gut kannst ja viel erzählen


----------



## mtb-trialer. (1. November 2005)

8 autodach gehen.........
und du schaffst 7 1/2 paletten zu sidehoppen? glaub ich dir nicht....vielleicht meinst du auch runter.....
mach mal nen video!!!!


----------



## Monty98 (1. November 2005)

wird hier schon ein jeder angemacht der seine *Eigenen Rekorde* hier reinschreibt? wieso sollte der nicht 8 sidehop machen? das is doch heutzutage so gut wie standart...er fährt 4 jahre. in 4 jahren kann so einiges weiter gehn. und zur autodachtechnik. hab ich auch auf 7 schon gemacht.
geht mal vom gas runter. was hätte er davon wenn er uns anlügt. also echt...das muss nicht sein.   
und bevor ich jetzt zu zielscheibe eines jeden werde erstmal BITTE nachdenken


----------



## mtb-trialer. (1. November 2005)

bist du schonmal mit ihm gefahren?


----------



## Monty98 (1. November 2005)

mtb-trialer. schrieb:
			
		

> bist du schonmal mit ihm gefahren?



haha...naja wenns dir um das geht

nein


----------



## mtb-trialer. (1. November 2005)

ach egal...ich hab keine lust mich mit dir zu streiten. kenn dich ja auch kaum.

aber daniel mach doch mal nen video....


----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (1. November 2005)

trialmissmarple schrieb:
			
		

> Was geht den mit dich?
> Meinste erst sitehop 8 Euros und dann Autodach auch nur    das ghet nicht ich komme 7 1/2 sitehop und wenn ich 8 Autodach machenn will dann springe ich immer zu hoch also Autodach min. 9 euros sonst  geht das netr gut kannst ja viel erzählen



ach halts maul 
deine 7,5 eps möcht ich erst ma seh 
mir is zu ohren gekommen das du in kölle nich ganz so hoch gekommen bist

gruß sebo
der auch echte 7,5 eps schafft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monty98 (1. November 2005)

mtb-trialer. schrieb:
			
		

> ach egal...ich hab keine lust mich mit dir zu streiten. kenn dich ja auch kaum.
> 
> aber daniel mach doch mal nen video....



wow...muss ein scheiß tag gewesen sein   

zum thema:

"manu" auf 5 paletten

wenn man im grazer trialwörter buch unter dem begriff "manu" nachschlägt findet man heraus das es sich dabei um einen *180° tretbunnyhop über vr* handelt


----------



## ecols (1. November 2005)

also treter aufs VR und dann das HR 180° nachschwenken oder wie?


----------



## Monty98 (1. November 2005)

jop..genau!

oder anders erklärt:

paralell anfahren einen 90° treter aufs vorderrad und 90° weiterdrehn.

dann gibt es noch die aufstufung zum "manu braida"

das wär dann wenn man nach dem "manu" gleich aufs hinterrad 90° zieht und wieder runter dropt   

naja...wird schon noch mit einem vid von mir einmal erklärt werden...


----------



## mtb-trialer. (1. November 2005)

Monty98 schrieb:
			
		

> wow...muss ein scheiß tag gewesen sein


ne...hab nur kein bock mich auf das "forumniveau" zu begeben!


----------



## Monty98 (1. November 2005)

aja! ich hab dich ja quasi herausgefordert...
ich seh schon du bist wohl der gute


----------



## isah (2. November 2005)

mtb-trialer. schrieb:
			
		

> 8 autodach gehen.........
> und du schaffst 7 1/2 paletten zu sidehoppen? glaub ich dir nicht....vielleicht meinst du auch runter.....
> mach mal nen video!!!!




ich finde 7 1/2 mit nem monty jetzt nicht _sooo _unglaublich, es sei denn du kennst ihn und er kann es wirklich nicht, dann ist es natürlich eure sache..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funky^jAY (2. November 2005)

so unentspannt wie sich einige hier manchmal aufführen hat man echt das gefühl ihr seid zu oft ohne helm aufn kopp geknallt oder so  

und dieses behinderte rumgestreite um paar cm immer. wenn man zum ersten mal ne bestimmte höhe schafft ist man vielleicht auch bischen euphorisch und es kommt einem vor als ob man gerade den mount everest hochgehüpft wäre, wo man dann beim nächsten mal auch selber merkt das es dann doch nicht sooo hoch war.

dieses dämliche konkurenz denken hier nervt echt nur, vorallem da es absolut sinnlos ist, niemandem was bringt und nur stress produziert.

ziemlich verbohrte seelen scheinen die hardcore trialer hier zu sein


----------



## trialsrider (2. November 2005)

Hopfmannstropfe schrieb:
			
		

> ach halts maul
> deine 7,5 eps möcht ich erst ma seh
> mir is zu ohren gekommen das du in kölle nich ganz so hoch gekommen bist
> 
> ...



Imma logga Sebo schatz.   

@Mtb-Trialer:
Ist ok wenn du dem Daniel quasi vor Augen hältst wenn er unsinn schreibt.
Ich denke auch das unser "neuer" der hier sein Rekorde gepostet hat sie wohl auch schaffen wird.  

@Monty:Ich glaube ihr beide redet ein bisschen aneinander vorbei. Mtb-Trialer wollte dir nicht auf die Füsse treten denk ich und ich glaube das mit dem "Forumniveau" war auch net auf dich bezogen. 

So kommen wir nun zum Krönenden Abschluss:
WIR Trialer sind einfach nur geil und net verbohrt, is ja normal das einiges in nem Forum missverstanden wird durfte ich ja selber kürzlichst am eigenen Leibe erfahren.   Fakt ist wohl wir sind was besseres als Normalsterbliche!    

Schönen Gruß!
Martin


----------



## funky^jAY (2. November 2005)

stimmt...ich find mich ja auch ziemlich geil


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (2. November 2005)

funky^jAY schrieb:
			
		

> stimmt...ich find mich ja auch ziemlich geil



sage mal gibts in Hamburg eigentlich ne trial Szene??? würde dann evtl man rum kommen... Bremen Hamburg ist ja nicht so die welt... oder lohnt sich das nicht?!?


----------



## funky^jAY (2. November 2005)

ne...also nich wirklich.

kenn nur einen hier der trialt. fahren ab und an zusammen. er ist ne ganze ecke besser als ich, aber ich bin noch ziemlicher anfänger   (was mich aber nicht dran hindert hier den engel raushängen zu lassen   )


----------



## Ray (2. November 2005)

trialsrider schrieb:
			
		

> ...ich und ich glaube das mit dem "Forumniveau" war auch net auf dich bezogen...



Woher Martin weisst Du eigentlich immer was andere denken?


----------



## trialsrider (2. November 2005)

Ray schrieb:
			
		

> Woher Martin weisst Du eigentlich immer was andere denken?



 Psychologie Studium.....


----------



## 525Rainer (2. November 2005)

trialmissmarple schrieb:
			
		

> Was geht den mit dich?
> und dann Autodach auch nur    das ghet nicht ich komme 7 1/2 sitehop und wenn ich 8 Autodach machenn will dann springe ich immer zu hoch also Autodach min. 9 euros sonst  geht das netr gut kannst ja viel erzählen



spring früher weg, dann gehts.


----------



## trialmissmarple (2. November 2005)

Hopfmannstropfe schrieb:
			
		

> ach halts maul
> deine 7,5 eps möcht ich erst ma seh
> mir is zu ohren gekommen das du in kölle nich ganz so hoch gekommen bist
> 
> ...



Also sebo in Köln wa ja kein siteop drin da waren nur treter drin werde ich jetzt auch mal üben nur das was man übt kann man . DA ich fast nur City fahre kann ich nur nen roller und nen sitehop . DAs ich beim WC war hatte nur damit zutun das es nicht weitz weg wa.Also einfach mal den Mund halten auch wenn du besser bist.


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (3. November 2005)

ich glaub euer einziges problem sind die dicken eier.
mal wieder richtig poppen, und die welt is rosig und es juckt nicht mehr ob da irgendwer irgendwas schafft.....is doch egal....wen intressierts....mich nicht....ich bin relaxt.....dicke eier führen zu aggresionen man...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cryo-Cube (6. November 2005)

6 Palletten tipper aus ner halben Kurbelumdrehung


----------



## Levelboss (6. November 2005)

250cm Spanier, von Palette zu Palette auf gleicher Höhe


----------



## trialmissmarple (6. November 2005)

nicht schlecht für nen 26" FAhrer


----------



## Xmut Zadar (6. November 2005)

Levelboss schrieb:
			
		

> 250cm Spanier, von Palette zu Palette auf gleicher Höhe


ist ein spanier nicht so ein drop übers vorderrad geschwenkt? so heißt das zumindest beim belaey auf der dvd.


----------



## !Monty! (6. November 2005)

jetz geht das wieder los,die frage was isn Spanier eigentlich


----------



## Raimund-Aut (6. November 2005)

Ein Spanier ist ein Sidehop vom Vorderrad aus, bei dem man sich nach dem Wegspringen um 360 Grad um die Horizontalachse dreht und bei dem so entstehenden Salto mit Hinterrad den Boden antippt und nach vollendetem Sprung mit der Nase in einem Hundekot landet. Fein.


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (6. November 2005)

oh man!! ein spanier ist einfach nen gap, wo man beim absprung ziemlich nah an der kante steht und wenn man dann abspringt, so ziemlich von der kante wegspringt, also quasi den federeffekt vom reifen ausnutzt und nur noch nen bischen reinkicken muss.....

Jan


----------



## 525Rainer (9. November 2005)

sidehop: 5 euro
solang ich keine ersatzschaltaugen hab, bleibts dabei.


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (9. November 2005)

525Rainer schrieb:
			
		

> sidehop: 5 euro
> solang ich keine ersatzschaltaugen hab, bleibts dabei.



da kann ich mich anschließen!!!   sidehop vom hr auf 83 cm!!! *megafreu*

Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## V!RUS (10. November 2005)

525Rainer schrieb:
			
		

> sidehop: 5 euro
> solang ich keine ersatzschaltaugen hab, bleibts dabei.



Man könnte ja so eine art unterboden platte für schaltaugen entwerfen, dann rutsch man einfach so ab, aber dem schaltauge passiert nix...   

ein hoch auf 20"!


----------



## elhefe (10. November 2005)

V!RUS schrieb:
			
		

> Man könnte ja so eine art unterboden platte für schaltaugen entwerfen, dann rutsch man einfach so ab, aber dem schaltauge passiert nix...
> 
> ein hoch auf 20"!




Dann müsstest Du wahrscheinlich die Schaltung weglassen, womit sich das Problem von selbst lösen dürfte   .

Oder Du nimmstso nen langen Astabweiser, wenn es so etwas noch gibt.


----------



## TheBASStian (10. November 2005)

Jaaa... da hab ich gerade heute drüber nachgedacht, weil das ja die ewige Archillesverse beim 26" ist.
Schaltung haben ja eh nicht mehr viele, die street fahren.
Man müsste doch ein Kettenführung auch an der Kettenstrebe befestigen können! Ja, ich weiss, gibts schon, aber ich meine eine, die die Kette auch in unmittelbarer Nähe des hinteren Ritzels führt und so eben einen vollwertigen Ersatz darstellt.
So dass das Schaltauge eben wegfallen kann, im wahrsten Sinn des Wortes.   

Wo sind denn die Bastler und uns? Wann geht das Teil in Serie!?!


----------



## 525Rainer (10. November 2005)

ich und uli entwickeln entweder einen stirnradsatz oder eine kardanwelle. aber erst nachdem ich das duplexketten projekt abgeschlossen hab.


----------



## TheBASStian (10. November 2005)

525Rainer schrieb:
			
		

> ich und uli entwickeln entweder einen stirnradsatz oder eine kardanwelle. aber erst nachdem ich das duplexketten projekt abgeschlossen hab.




Ich hab das ernst gemeint!


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (11. November 2005)

blöde frage, aba kann man die kette ncih einfach von oben spannen?? dann wäre beim sidehop keine gefahr...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 525Rainer (11. November 2005)

TrialsMax schrieb:
			
		

> blöde frage, aba kann man die kette ncih einfach von oben spannen?? dann wäre beim sidehop keine gefahr...



oben ist der volle zug drauf!


----------



## Martin M (11. November 2005)

TheBASStian schrieb:
			
		

> Jaaa... da hab ich gerade heute drüber nachgedacht, weil das ja die ewige Archillesverse beim 26" ist.
> Schaltung haben ja eh nicht mehr viele, die street fahren.
> Man müsste doch ein Kettenführung auch an der Kettenstrebe befestigen können! Ja, ich weiss, gibts schon, aber ich meine eine, die die Kette auch in unmittelbarer Nähe des hinteren Ritzels führt und so eben einen vollwertigen Ersatz darstellt.
> So dass das Schaltauge eben wegfallen kann, im wahrsten Sinn des Wortes.
> ...


Führung an der Kettensrtrebe hat doch dieser eine Rahmen aus England, komm im Moment nicht auf den Namen ...

Aber sowas ist auch nicht schlecht:


----------



## elhefe (11. November 2005)

Man könnte auch das Schaltauge stabiler konstruieren, als den Rahmen. Dann würde zuerst der Rahmen brechen. Aber ob dass die Lösung sein kann


----------



## florianwagner (11. November 2005)

TrialsMax schrieb:
			
		

> blöde frage, aba kann man die kette ncih einfach von oben spannen?? dann wäre beim sidehop keine gefahr...



geht nicht, weil oben is ja die gesammte belastung drauf und wenn du mit deinem ochsenkörper in die pedale trittst is die kette zum zerreißen gespannt, das kann kein kettenspanner halten. der würde einfach wegbiegen. 
am sinnvollsten wären horizontale ausfallenden wie beim 20ger. aber auf mich hört ja keiner


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (11. November 2005)

stimmt ich sollte erst denken dann schreiben, aba egal.....ich hab das prob ja nicht mehr....20" rulezzzz


----------



## Martin M (11. November 2005)

Martin M schrieb:
			
		

> Führung an der Kettensrtrebe hat doch dieser eine Rahmen aus England, komm im Moment nicht auf den Namen ...


Jetzt hab ich's: www.leesonbikes.co.uk

Noch besser als der Spanner, den ich oben gepostet habe, ist dieser hier, das Ding heißt rennen rollenlager:




Da steht nichts mehr über, das Schaltauge wird nur noch zum Spannen des Spanners benötigt, der Spanner selbst wird durch die Schnellspannachse gehalten.

Baugleich ist dieser hier, wurde vor kurzem schon mal im nu stuff-thread  gebracht:


----------



## V!RUS (12. November 2005)

Naja, um nochmal  zum eigentlichen Thema zurückzukommen, 

Daniel ist jetzt endlich 9 EP hochgekommen, Sidehop!   

Herzlichen Glühstrumpf!





Vielleicht ein bisschen warten, ist eine GIF-Animation...  

EDIT: Eigentlich wollte ich das Bild hier im Forum haben, aber egal, Link sollte gehen...


----------



## 525Rainer (14. November 2005)

525Rainer schrieb:
			
		

> sidehop: 5 euro
> solang ich keine ersatzschaltaugen hab, bleibts dabei.



die schaltaugen sind da! sidehop: 6 euro


----------



## mtb-trialer. (14. November 2005)

V!RUS schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, um nochmal  zum eigentlichen Thema zurückzukommen,
> 
> Daniel ist jetzt endlich 9 EP hochgekommen, Sidehop!
> 
> ...


----------



## Cryo-Cube (14. November 2005)

525Rainer schrieb:
			
		

> die schaltaugen sind da! sidehop: 6 euro



ich glaub ich hör mit trial auf und fang Briefmarken sammeln an.
lol entweder lernt ihr alle 10x schneller als ich oder ich lerne 10x langsamer als ihr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schevron (14. November 2005)

nachdem ich jetzt auch endlich in höhen vorstoße die nimmer alzu peinlich sind:
5 EPs Sidehop
4 - 4,5 EP Treter auf HR
und Gap vom HR aus: ein ganzes Rad und noch ca. 20cm hoch (Radstand ca. 1045 und dann halt noch mal 20" von jeweils nem halben rad dazu; am samstag meß ichs mal dann kann ichs genau sagen)


----------



## jem23 (14. November 2005)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:
			
		

> ich glaub ich hör mit trial auf und fang Briefmarken sammeln an.
> lol entweder lernt ihr alle 10x schneller als ich oder ich lerne 10x langsamer als ihr



  ich brech mir bei 4 einen ab und mein kumpel springt schon 5 Epals sidehop und wir sind beide dies frühjahr angefangen, also würde ich sagen du fährst nur 10mal weniger als die alle


----------



## trialsrider (14. November 2005)

Schevron schrieb:
			
		

> nachdem ich jetzt auch endlich in höhen vorstoße die nimmer alzu peinlich sind:
> 5 EPs Sidehop
> 4 - 4,5 EP Treter auf HR
> und Gap vom HR aus: ein ganzes Rad und noch ca. 20cm hoch (Radstand ca. 1045 und dann halt noch mal 20" von jeweils nem halben rad dazu; am samstag meß ichs mal dann kann ichs genau sagen)




 Also Gap vom Hr aus: eine Banane und ein halber Apfel und ne Pfanne dazwischen sone net ganz so große. Und dann halt noch son kleines Pony was liegt und 2 Matchbox Autos....aber ich mess es morgen mal nach dann kann ich euch sagen wie weit es ca. ist.....


----------



## Schevron (14. November 2005)

lach du nur. aber ich meß entfernungen halt meist mim radl aus. das hab ich dabei und muß net immer de meter rumschleppen.


----------



## isah (14. November 2005)

20" (8,7 kilo)

treter: 6
roller auf beide räder: 7
sidehop: 8
coust vom hr frontal: 5
coust getreten (1/2): 6
hook: gestauchter unterarm

26" (10,2 kilo)

treter: 6 1/2
roller: 6
tipper: 7
coust mit vorsprung: 7 (45°)
sidehop: 8
gap: 215 cm


----------



## trialsrider (14. November 2005)

isah schrieb:
			
		

> 20" (8,7 kilo)
> 
> treter: 6
> roller auf beide räder: 7
> ...




Dicken Respekt von mir Namensvetter!   

martin


----------



## ride (14. November 2005)

ich fahr 20" seit ca 1 jahr und hab auch einige neue rekorde

treter: 93cm
sidehop 93cm (die gleiche mauer)
rollbunny ca 100cm
hook (erst einmal probiert) 7 epals
gap von 1 epal auf 2epals rauf ca 160cm


da jetzt langsam der winter mit reichlich schnee kommt, wirds wohl vorerst mal dabei bleiben:-(


----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (27. November 2005)

also 
new schatthäuser records

tommy und ich ham 8 seitlich aufs hr geschafft

und ich hab 7 mit m falschen pedal gesidehoppt

alles im vid wo ich grad am schneiden bin.
hab schon 13 min gesichtet.

gruß sebo


----------



## isah (27. November 2005)

mit nem 20" oder 26"?

8 aufs hr ist schon hart..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (27. November 2005)

20"


----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (27. November 2005)

fotosserie von nem für mich grenzwerigen gap
geht nochmal 1,5 pal aufwärts
hab ich grad beim videoschneiden rausgekratzt.


























gruß sebo


----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (20. Dezember 2005)

SOOO
hab wieder boden gut gemacht inm penislängen vergleich hier.  

praller aus 1 1/2 kurbeln treter

1,52 m

gruß sebo


----------



## NOS-Trial (20. Dezember 2005)

Hopfmannstropfe schrieb:
			
		

> SOOO
> hab wieder boden gut gemacht inm penislängen vergleich hier.
> 
> praller aus 1 1/2 kurbeln treter
> ...





das is übernice!!


----------



## andi87 (30. Dezember 2005)

Kleines Update:
Sidehop: 7
Tipper aufs Hinterrad: 7
Coust: 7
Roller aufs Hinterrad: 115cm
Gap vom Hinterrad weg: ca. 195cm

(Mit dem geliehenen Rad von Rainer *G*) Danke Rainer   Kurzer Radstand rules...  
Mal schaun was mitm Hoffmann geht. Muss bald kommen.
andi


----------



## isah (30. Dezember 2005)

neue rekorde im winter  sind geile werte, vorallem der rollyer _aufs hr ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 525Rainer (30. Dezember 2005)

andi87 schrieb:
			
		

> Kleines Update:
> Sidehop: 7
> Tipper aufs Hinterrad: 7
> Coust: 7
> ...



andi, geh trainieren. ich unterstütz dich nicht fürs internet surfen.. hoho..
gute werte aber nix was mich schockt. für deine konstanz und präzision gibs halt leider keine masseinheit.


----------



## Levelboss (30. Dezember 2005)

1 Stunde ohne Hindernisse gefahren. Flatland-Trial 
chice Schnee!


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (30. Dezember 2005)

1 Stunde City Trial im Schnee... nur einmal fast zerlegt... Metall ist doch rutschig


----------



## Scr4t (30. Dezember 2005)

*ausm Fenster seh*

ganze 20cm.... schnee!!!!!!!!!

alles shice!!


----------



## Zockstar (30. Dezember 2005)

In der Zeit in der Schnee liegt kann mir mal bitte jemand erklären was der unterschied zwischen Rollerbunny und Trettbunny ist.

Hab keine Ahnung von dem Zeug lese nur aus langeweile das halbe Forum durch.


----------



## AcaPulco (30. Dezember 2005)

Rollbunny: du rollst beim absprung

Tretbunny: du tritst rein beim absprung


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (30. Dezember 2005)

Rollbunny.... du rollst auf das Hinderniss zu und reißt am Lenker um das Vorderrad hoch zu bekommen und springst dann ab

Tretbunny: du fährst auf das Hinderniss zu und machst dann eine art Wheely..durch das reintreten fällt es leichter mit den Armen das Vorderrad hoch zu heben.. und dann springtst du ab...


----------



## Raimund-Aut (30. Dezember 2005)

Nobunny: Du rollst nicht auf das Hindernis zu, springst nicht weg und trittst beim nicht wegspringen auch nicht rein. Sondern du sitzt vor dem Computer und schreibst Blödsinn.....  


$cheiß $chnee!!!


----------



## AcaPulco (30. Dezember 2005)

Man man, könnt ihr alle nur heulen? Ich finds eigentlich recht cool wenn Schnee liegt. Musste dich zwingen sauber zu fahren und alles richtig zu machen. Man muss sich beim Absprung z.B. viel mehr konzentrieren und so dass das Hinterrad net durchrutscht. Da konzentriert man sich gleich viel mehr. Ich finds eigentlich ne Zeit lang mit Schnee doch interessanter.


----------



## jockie (30. Dezember 2005)

Raimund-Aut schrieb:
			
		

> Nobunny: Du rollst nicht auf das Hindernis zu, springst nicht weg und trittst beim nicht wegspringen auch nicht rein. Sondern du sitzt vor dem Computer und schreibst Blödsinn.....



Snowbunny:







bzw...besser:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M!et$ch0rek (30. Dezember 2005)

habt ihr alle keine halle oder was?


----------



## Scr4t (30. Dezember 2005)

M!et$ch0rek schrieb:
			
		

> habt ihr alle keine halle oder was?



 das war nicht lustig


----------



## isah (30. Dezember 2005)

AcaPulco schrieb:
			
		

> Man man, könnt ihr alle nur heulen? Ich finds eigentlich recht cool wenn Schnee liegt. Musste dich zwingen sauber zu fahren und alles richtig zu machen. Man muss sich beim Absprung z.B. viel mehr konzentrieren und so dass das Hinterrad net durchrutscht. Da konzentriert man sich gleich viel mehr. Ich finds eigentlich ne Zeit lang mit Schnee doch interessanter.



ich will dich mal sehen wie du bei mir in kniehohem schnee konzentriert abspringst


----------



## Schevron (31. Dezember 2005)

juhu. heut hats in mannheim geregnet und der blöde schnee is endlich dadurch weg.
jetzt hoff ich das es die nächsten tage net kalt und somit glatt wird. dann kann ich endlich meine weihnachtsgeschenke ausprobieren.


----------



## Scr4t (31. Dezember 2005)

Schevron schrieb:
			
		

> juhu. heut hats in mannheim geregnet und der blöde schnee is endlich dadurch weg.
> jetzt hoff ich das es die nächsten tage net kalt und somit glatt wird. dann kann ich endlich meine weihnachtsgeschenke ausprobieren.



und ich mach schon seit Tagen den legendären Regentanz und was ist, nichts immer noch alles weiss! shice! Hätt ich mir mal zu Weihnachten lieber ne Halle mti genügend Paletten gewünscht... hmpf


----------



## Cryo-Cube (26. März 2006)

7 pal tipper Hürde ist so gut wie gefallen.
Habe die letzten 2 Tage versucht die Fußstellung und den Tretrythmus so anzupassen wie es mir Gerhard und andere gesagt haben. Und auf einmal gehts über 100cm   

thx an Rainer und Gerhard die mich beide drauf hingewiesen haben  . Ich denk mal in ein paar Tagen sitzt die Technik yeah!!!!


----------



## TheBASStian (26. März 2006)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:
			
		

> 7 pal tipper Hürde ist so gut wie gefallen.
> Habe die letzten 2 Tage versucht die Fußstellung und den Tretrythmus so anzupassen wie es mir Gerhard und andere gesagt haben. Und auf einmal gehts über 100cm
> 
> thx an Rainer und Gerhard die mich beide drauf hingewiesen haben  . Ich denk mal in ein paar Tagen sitzt die Technik yeah!!!!



Dachte ich auch. Probiers erstmal an einer richtigen Mauer, die nicht nachgibt.


----------



## Cryo-Cube (26. März 2006)

Hab das nicht mit Epals geübt, alles original-mauer training. Meine Kette,Pedal u kurbel sehen  aus wie Hiroshima


----------



## ph1L (26. März 2006)

Wieso? Die meter+ Mauern die nicht nachgeben bumsen   doch am besten hoch. Macht doch am meißten Spaß wenn der süße 2.0er TryAll vr. Reifen Angst bekommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 525Rainer (26. März 2006)

glückwunsch! ich komm derzeit gar nicht mehr zurecht. ich hab festgestellt das ich nicht tippen kann sondern nur zufallsfrontwheeltipper in kombination mit bunny-tret-reisser mach. 
hebst du denn jetzt auch schon bei der schlechten kurbelumdrehung das vorderrad komplett?


----------



## Trialmaniax (26. März 2006)

Leute, in L.E scheint jetzt seit 4 tAGEN UNUNTERBROCHEN DIE sONNE: fAHRE JETZT SEIT 4 tAGEN IM t-sHIRT:


----------



## Cryo-Cube (27. März 2006)

525Rainer schrieb:
			
		

> hebst du denn jetzt auch schon bei der schlechten kurbelumdrehung das vorderrad komplett?



yo genau das war das Geheimnis. Der unterschied ist echt minimal. Beim Anfahren die Kurbel etwas steiler stellen, und dann mit dem schlechten Fuß das rad schon hochheben bevor die letzte umdrehung kommt.

Im grunde: Guter Fuß-> schlechter Fuß (jetzt schon vr anheben, nicht viel aber das VR hebt schon ab -> guter Fuß mit dem tatsächlichem Sprung.
Das des so viel Unterschied macht hätt ich echt nicht gedacht.

Im Vergleich zu der 6pal Technikbei der das VR erst ganz am Schluss mit dem gutem Fuß hochgeht fühlt sich das jetzt so an als würde man nen "wheelie to tap machen". Also fühtl sich fast so an als würde man nen kurzen wheelie machen und gegen die Kante prallen. Der VR Aufprall ist zwar heftiger aber man braucht ganz klar weniger power, speed und sogar etwas weniger Anlauf.


----------



## isah (27. März 2006)

ist ja lustig, bei mir war es genau andersrum.. wenn ich im letzten moment hochgezogen habe hats viel leichter geklappt  

wenn ich gleich am anfang hochgezogen habe bin ich mit dem hr immer nicht auf die kante gekommen.


----------



## Cryo-Cube (27. März 2006)

wenn du dir videos anschaust sieht du das des die meisten Leute bei Sachen über 6 pal so mache - Schon mit dem schlechten Fuß das VR anheben. So haben es mir auch der Gerhard aus Österreich und 3 andere fortgeschrittene Fahrer erklärt.
Ganz am Ende hochziehen ist absolut ok und kein Problem bei Sachen unter 7 pal, ab 7 und höher klappt es anders besser und mit viel weniger lenker reissen.


----------



## isah (27. März 2006)

bin sowieso nie wirklich über 7 gekommen...

das problem mit dem tippen hab ich zum glück nichtmehr, hab mich noch nie mit einer technik so geärgert..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 525Rainer (27. März 2006)

isah schrieb:
			
		

> ist ja lustig, bei mir war es genau andersrum.. wenn ich im letzten moment hochgezogen habe hats viel leichter geklappt
> 
> wenn ich gleich am anfang hochgezogen habe bin ich mit dem hr immer nicht auf die kante gekommen.




ja, des system klappt ja auch bis 8 euro maximal und dass auch nur mit ner fetten übersetzung aber dann ist wirklich das absolute ende der fahnenstange erreicht. man holt sich den push indem man das vorderrad durch die schlechte umdrehung auf den boden bounct aber das timing ist dann wirklich extrem.


----------



## LauraPalmer (27. März 2006)

@cryo: Gratuliere!!!

@rainer: Dein "Problem" ist, das Du mit/ohne/jeder Technik verdammt hoch kommst...


----------



## Monty98 (27. März 2006)

23° wokenlos 
@gerhard: wünsche viel spaß in Frankreich!


----------



## isah (27. März 2006)

ich wünsche auch allen viel spass die zu den koxx days fahren.. schön viele bilder / videos machen 

btw: 20°C


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (27. März 2006)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:
			
		

> wenn du dir videos anschaust sieht du das des die meisten Leute bei Sachen über 6 pal so mache - Schon mit dem schlechten Fuß das VR anheben.
> 
> [....]
> 
> Ganz am Ende hochziehen ist absolut ok und kein Problem bei Sachen unter 7 pal, ab 7 und höher klappt es anders besser und mit viel weniger lenker reissen.



guckt euch ma den öhler an,der zieht sein vr auch erst mitm guten fuß beim tippen hoch und bei dem is nich bei 8epals schluss, der kommt damit seine 9+epals hoch.i würd scho behaupten ,dass der öhler "einigermaßen" tippen kann...denkt ma drüber nach


----------



## Raimund-Aut (27. März 2006)

M!et$ch0rek schrieb:
			
		

> guckt euch ma den öhler an,der zieht sein vr auch erst mitm guten fuß beim tippen hoch und bei dem is nich bei 8epals schluss, der kommt damit seine 9+epals hoch.i würd scho behaupten ,dass der öhler "einigermaßen" tippen kann...denkt ma drüber nach




Der Öhler kann gar nicht Radfahren


----------



## 525Rainer (27. März 2006)

M!et$ch0rek schrieb:
			
		

> guckt euch ma den öhler an,der zieht sein vr auch erst mitm guten fuß beim tippen hoch und bei dem is nich bei 8epals schluss, der kommt damit seine 9+epals hoch.i würd scho behaupten ,dass der öhler "einigermaßen" tippen kann...denkt ma drüber nach



gut, dass heisst man kann die "technik" noch steigern. das muss ich aber erst mal sehn. hast du einen clip? 
aber ersten hat der öhler keinen schlechten fuss und zweitens braucht er nicht 5 radlängen anlauf und einen nanogeraden anfahrtweg. 

ich find die dominik raab technik am coolsten. schlechter fuss hoch und dann der  öhlersche frontwheelrolltip. die ist gut für 10 euro, da weiss man was man hat.


----------



## Cryo-Cube (27. März 2006)

M!et$ch0rek schrieb:
			
		

> guckt euch ma den öhler an,der zieht sein vr auch erst mitm guten fuß beim tippen hoch und bei dem is nich bei 8epals schluss, der kommt damit seine 9+epals hoch.i würd scho behaupten ,dass der öhler "einigermaßen" tippen kann...denkt ma drüber nach




ehm sorry, das ist mir echt egal ob du schon mal gesehen hast das Öhler es auch mit dem guten Fuß macht. Ich hab das bei nem haufen videos und live bei Leuten gesehen und seit dem ich es übe merke ich auch das die Technik einfacher geht.
Wenn du ein Öhler vid link hst poste es, ich glaub nicht das er das hauptsächlich so macht, eher ab und zu. Die andere Technik geht eben einfacher.
Vincent hermance macht manchmal in videos auch 9pal tipper mit ner halben Kurbeldrehung, aber halt nicht weil das einfacher geht sondern um es zu üben.


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (27. März 2006)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:
			
		

> ehm sorry, das ist mir echt egal ob du schon mal gesehen hast das Öhler es auch mit dem guten Fuß macht. Ich hab das bei nem haufen videos und live bei Leuten gesehen und seit dem ich es übe merke ich auch das die Technik einfacher geht.
> Wenn du ein Öhler vid link hst poste es, ich glaub nicht das er das hauptsächlich so macht, eher ab und zu. Die andere Technik geht eben einfacher.
> Vincent hermance macht manchmal in videos auch 9pal tipper mit ner halben Kurbeldrehung, aber halt nicht weil das einfacher geht sondern um es zu üben.



bist du bissl behindert im kopp?!?mir is bummi wie du tippst kunde,aber laber nich rum von wegen "einfacher blablabla" wenn du so besser klar kommst ist es schön für dich,aba dann behalt es a für dich oder verkaufs den leuten nicht so als wärs die ultimative tippvariante,meiner meinung nach tippt öhler immer so,so hat ers bei den 10epals als er noch auf coust unterwegs war gemacht und so hat ers auch bei der hohen kabeltrommel in köln gemacht...

i weiß,dass es 2 varianten vom tippen gibt,die mehrheit machts so wie du,einige machen es so wie öhler, mich eingeschlossen.i hab auch scho so getippt,bin aber nich klar gekomm.kumpel von mir tippt auch indem ers vr mitm guten fuß anhebt und stand schon bei 137cm aufm hr,aso erzähl net  

achja nochwas du vollpfosten,hermance tippt NIE indem er das vr mit dem guten fuß hochholt,wenn er ne halbe macht kommt das vr trotzdem schon mit dem schlechten fuß hoch ,wenn du schon ein auf technikguru machst dann richtig mein freund  

das vid in dem man öhler so tippen sieht heißt "cologne-final",weiß aba ne wo ichs her hatte,da sieht man auch paar halbe von hermance

so,für mich is hier ende der diskussion....

hab dich lieb cryo  ,nich böse sein ,bin halt temperamentvoll^^ 

(alles weitere klären wir per pm,gehört nämlich nich hier hin schatzi  )


----------



## Cryo-Cube (27. März 2006)

zu viel Aggro Berlin gehört?
Btw ich habe nirgends geschreiben das Hermance das VR mit dem guten Fuß hebt   
Yut Yut ich such mir jetzt das Öhler video.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M!et$ch0rek (27. März 2006)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:
			
		

> zu viel Aggro Berlin gehört?



nee,hör mir bidde auf mit dem scheiss,is ne mei style


----------



## 525Rainer (27. März 2006)

M!et$ch0rek schrieb:
			
		

> kumpel von mir tippt auch indem ers vr mitm guten fuß anhebt und stand schon bei 137cm aufm hr,aso erzähl net



post den clip dazu.


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (27. März 2006)

525Rainer schrieb:
			
		

> post den clip dazu.



i hab kein clip dazu,erstens keine cam,zweitens nicht geschafft und drittens ne in dem ton mei freund  ....kann gern ma filmen wie er 125cm damit hochpustet wenn du magst,wenn dir 120cm reichen gehts schneller,weil i da net erst ne kante suchn muss....


----------



## Cryo-Cube (27. März 2006)

M!et$ch0rek hat recht. Öhler tippt echt so im Cologne video. Mit beiden Fußstellungen kann man also sau sau hoch kommen. Mir fällt die stark verbreitete Methode leichter. Mit der anderen bin ich nicht über 6pal gekommen.


----------



## 525Rainer (27. März 2006)

M!et$ch0rek schrieb:
			
		

> i hab kein clip dazu,erstens keine cam,zweitens nicht geschafft und drittens ne in dem ton mei freund  ....kann gern ma filmen wie er 125cm damit hochpustet wenn du magst,wenn dir 120cm reichen gehts schneller,weil i da net erst ne kante suchn muss....



der link geht nicht.


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (27. März 2006)

525Rainer schrieb:
			
		

> der link geht nicht.



rechtsklick ---> ziel speichern unter


----------



## 525Rainer (27. März 2006)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:
			
		

> M!et$ch0rek hat recht. Öhler tippt echt so im Cologne video. Mit beiden Fußstellungen kann man also sau sau hoch kommen. Mir fällt die stark verbreitete Methode leichter. Mit der anderen bin ich nicht über 6pal gekommen.



der öhler zählt nicht. ich will tom auf 147 tippen sehn und wehe er hebt das rad vor dem totpunkt des schlechten fusses. ich geb minoschrek 3 stunden zeit den clip zu posten. 
falls ich den clip nicht innerhalb des ultimatums zu sehn bekomme wird das konsequenzen haben. ich werde dann ausschliesslich deine technik trainieren und niemals wieder das vorderrad mit dem guten fuss anheben so wahr mir gott helfe!


----------



## KermitB4 (27. März 2006)

Hallo

nach 2 Monaten Abstinenz bin ich heute mit meinem neuen Bike gefahren und gleich mal ein paar meiner "Rekorde" geknackt.

Sidehop: 45 cm 
Treter: endlich klappt er, nach 1 Stunde intensives Training. Und mittlerweile geht er schon ca. 1 m weit.

Die Rekorde mögen für machen vielleicht lächerlich sein, aber mir bedeuten sie sehr viel, da ich diese erstens mit einem neuen Bike aufgestellt habe, was ich erst heute das 1. mal gefahren bin und ich 2. auch noch nicht so lange fahre.

MFG


----------



## Cryo-Cube (28. März 2006)

1 meter hoher treter oder 1 meter weiter gap?
Bei 1meter  hohem Treter sag ich respekt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KermitB4 (28. März 2006)

Hallo

leider nur 1 m weit. Aber wir üben dran  

MFG


----------



## alien1976 (28. März 2006)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:
			
		

> yo genau das war das Geheimnis. Der unterschied ist echt minimal. Beim Anfahren die Kurbel etwas steiler stellen, und dann mit dem schlechten Fuß das rad schon hochheben bevor die letzte umdrehung kommt.
> 
> Im grunde: Guter Fuß-> schlechter Fuß (jetzt schon vr anheben, nicht viel aber das VR hebt schon ab -> guter Fuß mit dem tatsächlichem Sprung.
> Das des so viel Unterschied macht hätt ich echt nicht gedacht.
> ...



Bin gestern e bissl in Germ. unterwegs gewesen und hab des gleich ma ausprobiert. geht echt gut. So mit habe ich auch deine Mauer gegenüber der Steine an der Landsberger Str. geschafft. Ich mein die Mauer an der wir voriges jahr gefahren sind und du nen Tipper probiert hast.* Bustet*

PS: Wenn ich denn erst nen neues Bike habe Nu Pogadi


----------



## Cryo-Cube (28. März 2006)

Krass! Geil man
Wenn du mich höhenmäsig überholst muss ich dich töten


----------



## Mador (8. April 2006)

Hi!
So hab mir heute endlich mein erstes Trial geholt. Ein Echo Team 05 short, Bilder gibts morgen in der Bike Gallery.

Meine Ersten Rekorde sind: 4 Paletten Treter
                                     5 Paletten Bunny
                                     und 4 Hochrollen

Mehr ist es noch nicht aber fürn Anfang 

  Bye Seby


----------



## Mador (11. April 2006)

1m30 gap kommt dazu

Dann hoffen wir mal auf gutes Wetter


 Bye Seby


----------



## KermitB4 (11. April 2006)

Hallo

auch ich habe einen neuen Rekord zu verzeichnen: 

60 cm hoher Sidehop.

MFG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (11. April 2006)

Tachen,
 hab heute die Tischtennisplatte geknackt. Kann mir vll. ma jemand sagen wie viel cm das sind.


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (11. April 2006)

Eisbein schrieb:
			
		

> Tachen,
> hab heute die Tischtennisplatte geknackt. Kann mir vll. ma jemand sagen wie viel cm das sind.



i glaub meist so ca. 75cm,is aba recht unterschiedlich....


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (11. April 2006)

8 EPAL Coust... obwohl hier sicher par leute 9 schaffen


----------



## isah (11. April 2006)

wer schafft hier 9?

btw sehr geil! (noch geiler wenn er frontal war..)


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (11. April 2006)

Denk mal BSXL auf jeden...!!


----------



## Cryo-Cube (11. April 2006)

ihr seid doch alle krank...


----------



## Scr4t (11. April 2006)

echt, alle einfach nur krank!

habt ihr keinen anderen hobbys? Das ist verdammt deprimierend hier


----------



## trialsrider (11. April 2006)

Robi_C._DoubleP schrieb:
			
		

> 8 EPAL Coust... obwohl hier sicher par leute 9 schaffen




 DICK alter!

kann immernoch keinen richtigen coust!


----------



## Trialmaniax (12. April 2006)

Robi_C._DoubleP schrieb:
			
		

> Denk mal BSXL auf jeden...!!




Will das mal sehen wenn du das Teil auf die Unikante setzt.


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (12. April 2006)

Dann sag mal an wenns in LE mal aufs Hinterrad geht..!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mador (17. April 2006)

Erneuerung: Gap 1.40m
                 Treter 5epals aufn Bashguard


----------



## Trialmaniax (17. April 2006)

Denkt dran girls, am 22. April gehts in Leipzig steil!


----------



## Mador (17. April 2006)

Ich hoff mal mit girl meinst du nicht mich


----------



## Monty98 (13. Mai 2006)

99cm tretbunnyhop


----------



## konrad (14. Mai 2006)

sidehope-1.13m
tippen-das selbe


----------



## Scr4t (14. Mai 2006)

konrad schrieb:
			
		

> sidehope-1.13m
> tippen-das selbe




bei dir zählt das nicht, da du nämlich irgendwelche drogen nimmst  

hat man ja bei der berlin session geshen, der konrad ging ab wie schmitz katz  

total hyperaktiv der junge


----------



## Monty98 (3. Juni 2006)

Mein erster Hook/Praller/Autodachtechnik 
leider keine Höhenangabe


----------



## andi87 (4. Juni 2006)

Monty98 schrieb:
			
		

> Mein erster Hook/Praller/Autodachtechnik
> leider keine Höhenangabe



jeah manu!!
freu mich dann schon mal auf die nächste session, will ich dann live sehn!   
seas


----------



## EchoPure (13. Juni 2006)

Ich selber schaffe einen ca. einen 98cm hohen Sidehop und ca.einen 1,13m Tretti ohne zu Tippen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KermitB4 (29. Oktober 2006)

Hallo

mich würde mal interessieren, was ihr so nach ca. 1 Jahr Trialfahren so alles drauf habt, bzw drauf hattet. 

Will mal vergleichen wie weit ich ungefähr schon bin.

MFG


----------



## isah (29. Oktober 2006)

kermit, keine sorge, du bist meiner meinung nach ueber dem durchschnitt.


----------



## KermitB4 (29. Oktober 2006)

Hey Isah, lebst ja noch!

ich bin mir da nicht sicher, ich denke ich hänge nach.

Meine Leistung bis jetzt:

75 cm Sidehop über latte
77 cm Sidehop auf Palette
72 cm Treter auf HR
13 Paletten Drop = 189 cm
Gaps habe ich noch nicht gemessen

Also was habt ihr zu bieten

MFG


----------



## ecols (29. Oktober 2006)

nach 2,5 Jahren bin ich auf 26" etwa bei:

Sidehop (ist nicht mal einer.. eher ein Pedalkick seitlich) gut 60cm
Treter: 75cm
Tippung: 100cm
Gap: nicht viel weiter als ein Satz Bahnschienen
Drop: wo ich hochkomm 


Bist als sehrwohl recht flott..


----------



## KermitB4 (29. Oktober 2006)

Tipper geht bei mir garnicht, genauso wenig wie VR-Landen

Rollbunnyhop geht auch nicht bei mir.

Bunnyhop seitwärts gehen 4 paletten bei mir.

MFG


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (29. Oktober 2006)

KermitB4 schrieb:


> Hey Isah, lebst ja noch!
> 
> ich bin mir da nicht sicher, ich denke ich hänge nach.
> 
> ...



jaa, so in etwa war ich auch bzw hier und da noch nen cm höher!  

Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (29. Oktober 2006)

das ist krass nach 1 jahr, ich bin nach 2jahren (wobei ich erst seit anfang des jahres richtig oft fahre) bei 117cm rollbunny treter geht so auf 100-105cm tipper das gleiche, nachziehen (mit dem kurzen rad geht nicht mehr) ca.60cm, sidehop kann man auch nicht als solches bezeichen, ca 50cm, auf HR stehen so lang wie ich will. trackstand geht auch lange (das sind sachen die man nach 1jahr können müsste also bwh und trackstand)


----------



## KermitB4 (29. Oktober 2006)

was ist ein Trackstand.

Übrigens gehen bei mir noch 4 Paletten reissen aufs HR.

MFG


----------



## !Monty! (29. Oktober 2006)

fortschritt nach 3jahren und halbes jahr pause wegn rückenbeschwerden 
stand:
Treter: 6paletten
bunnyhop: 7euro's
sidehop: 7euro's
drop: 2,20m

und mein bunnyhop auf weite über ne straße war 2* zoo python long radlänge


----------



## curry4king (29. Oktober 2006)

hmm ich fahr seit mitte mai 20"


Sidehop 5 Epals (ohne VR Bremse)

Bunny Hop 6 aufs HR Epals ca.
und 7-8 auf Schutz

Autodach 8 Epals auf Schutz

Drops 11-12 Epals

Treter 5-6 Epals ca.

sonst 6 Epals VR aufs HR

und alles in so nem laangweiligem Dorf


----------



## 525Rainer (29. Oktober 2006)

es gab doch diesen eigene rekorde thread. grabt den wieder aus weil das ist ungefähr das gleiche.


----------



## Cryo-Cube (29. Oktober 2006)

HÖRT AUF DAMIT!
Das ist ja deprimierend, über 3 Jahre und fast jeder hier ist besser 
Was für ne ********


----------



## trialsrider (30. Oktober 2006)

Also ich bin zwar vorher Street und Dirt gefahren und mit dem Norco
dann auch son bissel bwh gemacht....aber richtiges Trial
fahre ich jetzt seit einem Jahr und 2Monaten (also ohne Sattel)

Treter: 114 cm
Sidehop: 108 cm
Tipper: 100cm (muss mich mim ashton da vorsichtig dran tasten!)
Gap: 2,30 evtl 2,35
Coust (aufs Vr) so...5 einhalb Ep
Drop: 2,50m
Rollbunny: 120cm (war noch mim Syntace) 

@CyrcoCube: es geht net um die höhen es
geht um "freude am fahren" andi und rainer werdens bestätigen!  


Martin


----------



## isah (30. Oktober 2006)

wenn man ne gesunde basis hat (6-7 paletten in allen techniken) sollte man auf jeden fall langsam machen mit dem hoehen/weiten wahnsinn, sonst gehts einem wie mir .. man verzweifelt und sucht sich aus frust nen neues hobby 

@trialsrider Ich prophezeie jetzt schon jede menge traenen und frust fuer dich, incl schlaflosen naechten, abgewechselt von schweissgebadeten albtraeumen ... richtig frustrierend wirds wenn man endlcih den 130 cm rollbunny schaft.. alter, tolles gefuehl.. und man geht mit nem grinsen schlafen, am naechsten tag.. direkt wieder aufs bike - und es klappt einfach nicht mehr.. genauso am tag darauf, und den tag darauf.. Und dann hat man sich so verweifelt auf den rollbunny konzentriert, da geht ploetzlich der sidehop nicht mehr.. 

ich konnte jedenfalls immer nur eine technik oben halten, immer abhaengig davon was ich trainiert habe .. gap / sidehop / bunny.. aber es gibt offensichtlich leute die ihre techniken konstant auf solchen hoehen alten koennen..


----------



## misanthropia (30. Oktober 2006)

fahre seit 2003
sidehop: 6 palletten aber bisher 95cm
treter: 6 epals
gap: 2,3m
rollbonny: habe ich wohl verlernt... ca 82cm als ich ihn das letzte mal versucht habe. wer macht einen rollbunny wenn er einen treter kann? welche vorteile hat dnn der roller
coust:keine ahnung was das ist
tippen: da ich 20" fahre meiner meinung nach eine Technik die sich bei der Größenordnung nicht wirklihc rentiert... ~ 4 palletten
fahren: 4 palletten
autodach: am pallettenstapel ca 6 pal, 7 dürften auch funktionieren wenn es die technik ist die ich meine (mi dem HR geen den stapel ballern und sich hochhebel)

Im übrigen habe ich in sehr schönes Trainingsgelände welches sich in de letzten Jahr auf ca 35palletten und sonst noch erweitert hat.


----------



## snake999acid (30. Oktober 2006)

misanthropia schrieb:


> fahre seit 2003
> 
> rollbonny: habe ich wohl verlernt... ca 82cm als ich ihn das letzte mal versucht habe. wer macht einen rollbunny wenn er einen treter kann? welche vorteile hat dnn der roller



den vorteil, dass du ihn ausm tempo raus kannst und verlierst auch fast keine fahrt... d.h du brauchst kein bestimmtes tempo oder keinen "stillstand" um worüber oda worauf zu kommen... sondern musst je nach geschwindigkeit nur schneller ziehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 525Rainer (30. Oktober 2006)

trialsrider schrieb:


> @CyrcoCube: es geht net um die höhen es
> geht um "freude am fahren" andi und rainer werdens bestätigen!
> Martin



ich glaube mein name hat in dem satz nichts zu suchen! haha


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (30. Oktober 2006)

wo der Vorteil eines Bunnyhops ist?!? hat keinen Vorteil  macht mal alle schön weiter Treter und Tipper...  werd ich Benito auch mal vorschlagen


----------



## alien1976 (30. Oktober 2006)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:


> HÖRT AUF DAMIT!
> Das ist ja deprimierend, über 3 Jahre und fast jeder hier ist besser
> Was für ne ********


Hab einfach Spass an der Sache und lass dich net von anderen Deprimieren sondern imponieren und inspirieren.
Quäl dich net mit Höhe und Weite  laut dem Motto Bigger Faster Better sonder fahr einfach was dir Spass macht dann kommt der Rest von alleine. verkrampfen hilft nischt.
Übrigens fahrn wa heute Germering mit Fotosession denn meld dich mal ofm Handy.


----------



## roborider (30. Oktober 2006)

Fahre ca. 1 3/4 Jahre davon ca. 3/4 mit Dirtbike

Treter: ca. 80cm
Sidehop: 75cm
Tippen: ca. 90cm
Rollbunny: ca. 60cm
Coust: nö
Gap: ca. <2m
Manual: 30m


----------



## 525Rainer (30. Oktober 2006)

mit ein einhalb kurbelumdrehungen 8 paletten. technik variiert. ich kann das bei der höhe nicht so recht steuern.. mal tippts, mal nicht. mal übers vorderrad, mal nich..


----------



## noob-rider (30. Oktober 2006)

1/2 jahr mit dirtschlampe 
Treter: nope
Sidehop: 40cm
Tippen: ca 60-80cm
Rollbunny: gar nicht
Coust:?
Gap: nix versucht
Manual: 45m 

naja dirtschlampe halt


----------



## NOS-Trial (30. Oktober 2006)

Alter: 15 

fahre seit ziemlich genau 2 Jahren...


Treter aufs HR: 70cm

Treter und Tipper auf Schutz: 97cm

Sidehop (ohne hebeln): 75cm ->heute geschafft 

Sidehop (mit hebeln): 86cm

Gap: ca. 165cm

Coust: 4Epals


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (30. Oktober 2006)

was heißtn hebeln??


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (30. Oktober 2006)

meine rekorde nach einer woche trialen aufm neuen bike und nem halben jahr pause davor, waren davor schon teileweise höher, aba im moment geht nicht mehr....

bunny: 129cm (einmal nur gepackt, lässt aber hoffen)
treter: 110cm
sidehop. 114cm....
gap: 210cm
coust 105cm

sind alles abgerundente ca. angaben(außer bunny), hab nur meine mauern hier in hattersheim, wo cih die höhe kenne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Hasi (30. Oktober 2006)

freut mich ja das die die ca solange fahren wie ich von den werten ähnlich sind!:
also ich fahre nun 1 3/4 Jahr:

Roller(nicht aufs HR): 85cm
Treter(aus HR, wie auch Roller aufs Hr, wie auch ausm rollen nen Treter aufs HR): 82cm  genau 82cm mehr geht nicht 
Sidehop(also ich kann nur mit dem blöden hebeln): 80cm
Gap: 150cm

soweit... mehr kann ich nicht 
flo


----------



## sdh (31. Oktober 2006)

fahre knapp 1,5 jahre.

roller:110cm
tipper:110cm
treter:100cm
sidehop:100cm (über latte:85cm)
gap:170cm


----------



## trialsrider (2. November 2006)

Yeah gestern neuen Gap Rekord aufgestellt.... 

 2,46m!  











Konnte es selber net ganz glauben das es sooo weit war!
Mein Schuh hat 8 mal reingepasst plus ca. 6-10cm!
Hab eben meinen Schuh gemessen: exakt 30cm!  

Martin!


----------



## locdog (2. November 2006)

aufs VR oder HR ?
gluckwunsch! , ich bin bei 235cm hangengeblieben :|


----------



## crap (2. November 2006)

Also eins muesst Ihr mir mal erklaeren. Ich bin in den neunziger Jahren Trial gefahren, und da sind ein paar Leute ueber nen Meter gekommen, die vier bis fuenf Jahre wirklich viel trainiert haben. Und heute springt man anscheinend im Schnitt nach 15 Monaten ueber nen Meter. Da konnte man frueher grad mal halbwegs auf dem Hinterrad huepfen. Wie trainiert Ihr?


----------



## ecols (2. November 2006)

hart..

außerdem wesentlich effizienter, da mehr wissen über fahrtechniken vorhanden ist.. man kann also tipps einholen und muss nciht alles auf eigene faust erkunden..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialsrider (2. November 2006)

locdog schrieb:


> aufs VR oder HR ?
> gluckwunsch! , ich bin bei 235cm hangengeblieben :|



DANKE!  
Aufs HR!  

@crap: wie ecols schon sagt wir trainieren hart! Jeden Tag wenns geht
und in den 90ern gabs einfach noch nicht so leichtes und gutes Material
wie heute! Ich denke das macht auch viel aus! Und halt auch die Technik 
ohne Spanier denk ich hätte ich den über 240gap nie geschafft denk ich.
(danke felix   )


----------



## locdog (2. November 2006)

mach mal nen video! tricks auf hohen nievue ausgefurt von einen nicht super duper pro rider sind m.m. nach sehr interesant anzusehen. Weil die ausfuhurung ist nicht so perfekt ist und deshalb sieht man noch die unfolkommen heit. im entdefekt heist das das man die technik leichter begreift und seine eigenen fehler leichter ausmerzt


----------



## trialsrider (2. November 2006)

hab ein handy video davon aber da ist die qualli lausig!...
aber wenns jemand haben will lad ichs hoch! sonst werd ich 
schaun das ich ein richtiges vid davon mache!


----------



## Cryo-Cube (27. November 2006)

fast ganze 8 palleten mit der möchtegern pseudo hook technik.
Also kein echter hook sondern die billig variante. Aber wenigstens oben.


----------



## noob-rider (27. November 2006)

ich komm jetzt mit meiner dirtschlampe ne bank hoch xD


----------



## trialsrider (27. November 2006)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:


> fast ganze 8 palleten mit der möchtegern pseudo hook technik.
> Also kein echter hook sondern die billig variante. Aber wenigstens oben.



coole sache würde ich gerne mal sehen wie genau du das gemacht hast
kannst du mal ein Video davon machen?  

martin


----------



## AxLpAc (27. November 2006)

trialsrider schrieb:


> hab ein handy video davon aber da ist die qualli lausig!...
> aber wenns jemand haben will lad ichs hoch! sonst werd ich
> schaun das ich ein richtiges vid davon mache!



dein vid, dann sein vid  

bin gespannt auf deine 2,46m!


----------



## trialsrider (27. November 2006)

AxLpAc schrieb:


> dein vid, dann sein vid
> 
> bin gespannt auf deine 2,46m!



hmm ja zurzeit ist mein kamerakind etwas behindert...
also ich hab keine ahnung wie lang das dauern wird
bis ich das nochmal schaffe und dann auf video hab.
Ich habs 2 mal geschafft nacheinander Felix M hat den Gap
gesehen und auch das Handy Video! Also waren aufjedenfall
über 2,40 da mein Schuh alleine ja 30cm ist. und danach noch platz war
(nach 8 mal mein Schuh) schätz ich so auf 2,42-2,48 oder sowas!
Na ja war halt ein glückstreffer denk ich normal gehen so 2,30 oder so.  

So will trotzdem das hook up video!


----------



## Cryo-Cube (27. November 2006)

trialsrider schrieb:


> coole sache würde ich gerne mal sehen wie genau du das gemacht hast
> kannst du mal ein Video davon machen?
> 
> martin


Hi hab zur Zeit keine Cam aber sieht in etwa so aus wie bei 21:57 oder 25:22  in meinem Munich_2006 video. Nur macht das der Rainer da ganz locker hoch und steht auch beim ersten aufkommen (vor dem nachziehen) viel höher mit dem ganzen Rad. Ich würd sagen so ein zwischen Ding zwischen beiden.
aber ob es sich lohnt 300mb wegen ner kurzen szene du laden  
http://tv.isg.si/site/filebrowser/Cryo


----------



## AxLpAc (19. Dezember 2006)

in 15 minuten 3 mal durch schei$$e gefahren!!! *kotz*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raimund-Aut (19. Dezember 2006)

AxLpAc schrieb:


> in 15 minuten 3 mal durch schei$$e gefahren!!! *kotz*



der beste Rekord aller Zeiten       

You rule!


----------



## Mitleifcreisis (19. Dezember 2006)

AxLpAc schrieb:


> in 15 minuten 3 mal durch schei$$e gefahren!!! *kotz*


----------



## KermitB4 (19. Dezember 2006)

Bin in Frankfurt nur einmal durch, aber das war schon kein Häufchen mehr sondern ein richtiges Pfund. Und dann natürlich auch gleich mit beiden Rädern und auch noch reingetreten. 

MFG


----------



## Schevron (20. Dezember 2006)

UND es auf dem gesammten spot verteilt.
wegen dir war der brunnenteil unbefahrbar


----------



## florianwagner (20. Dezember 2006)

wie hoch war denn der altmetallanteil bei der session?

also 1 rahmen und eine pedale, aber was noch?


----------



## Scrat (20. Dezember 2006)

florianwagner schrieb:


> wie hoch war denn der altmetallanteil bei der session?
> 
> also 1 rahmen und eine pedale, aber was noch?



Anderthalb Pedale - Lutz hat noch eine KHE Magnesium teilgehimmelt 

Servus, Thomas


----------



## Smilymarco (20. Dezember 2006)

Scrat schrieb:


> Lutz hat noch eine KHE Magnesium teilgehimmelt



Das Lutz die kpautt gemacht hat find ich gut


----------



## crazy_activist (23. Dezember 2006)

irgendwie ists hier kein wirlicher record thread mehr :-(
naja fang ich mal an.
Fahre seit ca. 2-3 Wochen mit 26er:

hochfahren ca. 70-80 cm
runterfahren ca. 1m
stoppie ( Rechtschreibung ??? ) ca. 2-3m
wheelie: max 10m
babe hop ( bunny hop kann ich noch ned :-( ) ca. 15 - 20cm hoch.
Sidehop: ca. 10cm lol
Ok, das wars. Hatte vor hier meine Rekorde ab und zu hier reinzuschreiben, damit sich später dann Neulinge hier orientieren können, wie schnell man in das Trialen lernt 
Gruß   Franky


----------



## TrialVirusOpfer (23. Dezember 2006)

ok jetzt gibts was zu lachen jetzt komm ich:
-hochfahren ca. 75 cm(dem pegelstand des rheins entnommen^^)
-sidehop ca. 35 cm-.-
-wheelie hab ich mit meinem neuen rad nich versucht^^
-gap von 3 stufen auf einen 2.09 m entfernten balken,nich weit aber präzise
-autodachtechnik,gar nich mein vater hat was dagegen wenn ich das mit unserm auto trainieren will xD
-treter ca. 45 cm,mal höher mal niedriger
-One eighty ne 1,70 m mauer runter.
joa das wars erst mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berliner Team T (23. Dezember 2006)

crazy_activist schrieb:


> babe hop ( bunny hop kann ich noch ned :-( ) ca. 15 - 20cm hoch.



was isn nen babe hop???
meins du vllt backweel hop oder was??


----------



## atom-dragon (23. Dezember 2006)

So, dann schreib ich auch mal was:

Fahre seit 4 Monaten also keine Kritik einfach alles ohne antworte so hin nehmen!


1.Hochfahren: 80cm
2.Sidehop: 4 Paletten a 15cm = 60cm
3.Wheelie: so ca 20m oder so dann hab ich keine Kraft mehr!
4.Gap: bei gleicher höhe 160cm bei unterschied von 2 Paletten ca 2m
5.Treter: 4 Paletten a 15cm = 60cm


----------



## Eisbein (24. Dezember 2006)

hey leuts mal ne frage, was ist "hochfahren" ich hab kein plan was das ist. sorry aber wo ich das hier grade so lese.


----------



## MontyXL (24. Dezember 2006)

Ich habe mal ein ganz andere Frage wieso koennen so viele schon nach 2 Monaten so relatic hochspringen??? . Ich fahre jeden Tag und als ich mir 6-7Jahren angefangen bin konnte ich ganz lange fast nichts


----------



## BraVe´ (24. Dezember 2006)

Eisbein schrieb:


> hey leuts mal ne frage, was ist "hochfahren" ich hab kein plan was das ist. sorry aber wo ich das hier grade so lese.




Hi
Also unter hochfahren verstehe ich, du fährst und setzt das vr auf die Mauer und ziehst das Hinterrad nach - das natülich während des fahrens..also nicht stehen bleiben  

mfg


----------



## Cryo-Cube (24. Dezember 2006)

im englischem nennt man das touch hop, kenne keine deutsche Bezeichnung.
hier ist ein kurzes video( ürbigens für alle die sich mit den Techniken nicht auskennen sehr hilfreich).
http://romanr.observedtrials.net/videos/tapdivx.avi

Das erste ist ein Tipper(engl. tap, auch slap genannt)

Das zweite ist eine mischung aus tipper und roller. Das beherrscht der Dominik Raab super bis auf 10Palletten. Wenn man ihn kann ist er einfacher bzw man kommt leichter höher als mit nem normalen tipper weil man das rad in die waagrechte kippt und mit dem Körper ganz nach hinten geht (was man normal bei nem roller/bunnyhop macht). Es ist praktisch ein Tipper bei dem man das rad horizontal kippt und damit durchs Kippen einige cm beim Hinterad an höhe gewinnt.

Das dritte ist ein touch hop. Deutsche Bezeichnung kenn ich nicht?
Vorteil, man braucht fast gar keinen Anlauf. Der im Video nimmt zwar eine volle Kurbelumdrehung Anlauf aber man kann damit mit ner halben Kurbel ohne viel Kraft leicht auf 6-7epal kommen. Ziemlich geil. Hab erst kürzlich geübt und komm damit mit ca 1Meter Abstand zur Mauer(halbe Kurbel) 6epal hoch.
Sieht sehr geil aus wenn man mit fast 0 Anlauf und schrittgeschwindigkeit so hochkommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## konrad (24. Dezember 2006)

der touch hop ist wie hochfahren,bloß,dass man die kannte von oben antippt.dabei pedaliert man ganz normal auf die kante zu,hebt das VR mit der pedale drauf und gibt dann nen kurzen bounce mit dem lenker von oben-gleichzeitig muss man natürlich selber abspringen.

mit der technik kann man relativ sicher höhen bis ca. 1.05m aufs HR ziehen,weil man nicht so viel schwung hat,wei beim tippen oder bunnyhop,mit man dann über das ziel hinaus 'schiesst'.


----------



## Eisbein (24. Dezember 2006)

danke jungs.


----------



## Cryo-Cube (24. Dezember 2006)

konrad schrieb:


> der touch hop
> mit der technik kann man relativ sicher höhen bis ca. 1.05m aufs HR ziehen,weil man nicht so viel schwung hat,wei beim tippen oder bunnyhop,mit man dann über das ziel hinaus 'schiesst'.



7pal damit ist schon krass. Kanns nur bei 6 aber da find ich das schon geil.
Da ich den erst jetzt richtig für mich entdeckt hab... Wie siehts aus wenn man das auf sachen machen will die schmal sind wie ne Mauer? Geht das gut oder eher ungeeignet? Wenn man da etwas zu lange rollt dann zerlegt es einen total oder nicht?


----------



## konrad (25. Dezember 2006)

ook,7epals sind vllt ein bissl hoch,aber 1m geht auf jeden fall.für schmale mauern und geländer ist die technik sehr gut,man muss bloß den mut haben es durchzuziehen,weil man sonst das unterrohr in die kante haut.probiers einfach aus und taste dich langsam an die höhe ran.
und wie gesagt-man muss es einfach abspringen,dann steht man schon ganz von selbst oben.


----------



## crazy_activist (27. Dezember 2006)

Berliner Team T schrieb:


> was isn nen babe hop???
> meins du vllt backweel hop oder was??



wenn ich mich nicht irre, ist ein babe-hop, ein sprung aus dem stand sozusagen, bei dem man beide räder gleichzeitig hochreist.
im prinzip so ähnlich wie ein bunny-hop ( bei dem aber als erstes das VR ).
aber es kann auch sein, dass ich mich irre, denn immerhin fahr ich noch ned lange trial.

Gruß  Franky


----------



## AxLpAc (27. Dezember 2006)

Eisbein schrieb:


> hey leuts mal ne frage, was ist "hochfahren" ich hab kein plan was das ist. sorry aber wo ich das hier grade so lese.



also für mich hat hochfahren nix mir irgendeinem hop zu tun - beim hochfahren verlassen nach meiner definition nie beide räder zugleich bodenkontakt. vorderrad auf die kante und dann das hinterrad hinterherziehen. kann auch ab einer bestimmten höhe mit nem kleinen pseudotipper kombiniert werde, wie es mir beim tippen üben oft passiert ist, weil das hochfahren einfach von der technik her zu sehr verwurzelt war oder  auch ist ist.

also meiner meinung nach: hochfahren - überwinden einer kante ohne springen und ohne anhalten


----------



## TrialVirusOpfer (27. Dezember 2006)

ich mach das wieder anders:ich fahre auf die kante zu,und noch im fahren ziehe ich das VR hoch und setzte es auf die kante,dann ziehe ich die VR-bremse und durch den schwung von der fahrt zieh ich ohne prob das HR auf das hindernis(geht bei mir bis ca. 5 cm über lenker höhe,hab ich mir so gemerkt als ich mein radl an die mauer stellte) also keine ahnug was das für ne technik is^^mach ich aber größtenteils als hochfahren...


----------



## AxLpAc (28. Dezember 2006)

TrialVirusOpfer schrieb:


> ich mach das wieder anders:ich fahre auf die kante zu,und noch im fahren ziehe ich das VR hoch und setzte es auf die kante,dann ziehe ich die VR-bremse und durch den schwung von der fahrt zieh ich ohne prob das HR auf das hindernis(geht bei mir bis ca. 5 cm über lenker höhe,hab ich mir so gemerkt als ich mein radl an die mauer stellte) also keine ahnug was das für ne technik is^^mach ich aber größtenteils als hochfahren...



5cm über lenker? ich würd mal sagen, du hast nen ganz schön tiefen lenker  nee, jetzt ohne mist - das hochzufahren wär ganz schön derb!


----------



## TrialVirusOpfer (28. Dezember 2006)

kein mist,linus war dabei  und nein mein lenker ist normal  ich fahr noch nich so lange und ich hab jetzt erst mal die techniken die ich gut kann weiter getrieben und sowas kommt dabei raus.jetzt kommen die nächsten sachen dran,mal sehn.und immer zwichendurch en bissln wiederhohlen,wie in der schule  ich wenn ich an ne cam komme mal ein vid.


----------



## ecols (28. Dezember 2006)

konrad schrieb:


> der touch hop ist wie hochfahren,bloß,dass man die kannte von oben antippt.dabei pedaliert man ganz normal auf die kante zu,hebt das VR mit der pedale drauf und gibt dann nen kurzen bounce mit dem lenker von oben-gleichzeitig muss man natürlich selber abspringen.
> 
> mit der technik kann man relativ sicher höhen bis ca. 1.05m aufs HR ziehen,weil man nicht so viel schwung hat,wei beim tippen oder bunnyhop,mit man dann über das ziel hinaus 'schiesst'.



Das Ding heißt bei uns Polen-Tippung.. weil auf ner polnischen Seite das Tippen so erklärt war..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazy_activist (1. Januar 2007)

Mal ne wichtige Frage:

Wie habt ihr REAR HOPS trainiert? Hab nämlich keine Ahnung, hab halt nur so ein Ansatz aber ich kippe immer wieder nach vorne. Was sind eure Tricks, und wo trainiert man des am besten?

Gruß   Franky


----------



## TrialVirusOpfer (2. Januar 2007)

meinst du backwheelhops oder wie?setzt das vorderrad auf ne parkbanklehne oder tischtennisplatte und versuch mit ein bissln hüpfen diese position zu haltenirgendwann brauchst du dann keine hilfe mehr.
ich selbst habe ziemlich genau 3 wochen gebraucht ums einigermaßen zu können,in der ersten woche bin ich immer umgekippt,und hatte mit glück mal so vllt 2 hüpferchen,dan in der 2ten woche schon mal 3 und mit glück 5,dann immer so weiter bis ich es so lange konnte wie ich will.darfst nur nich aufgeben wenns nich klappt,immer weiter machen und es klappt.immer motiviert bleiben,aso und bei mir war ganz wichtig NIEDRIGER DRUCK IM REIFEN UND DU HAST FÜRN ANFANG NEN SICHEREN STAND
N8


----------



## TT.Trialer (4. Januar 2007)

Fahre ca. 2 Jahre 
Sidehop:4-5 paletten.
Treter fast 5 
Coust von 1 auf 2 180m.
Tipper 5-6.
Autodach geht noch gar nicht.
Bin 12 Jahre alt.


----------



## glotz (4. Januar 2007)

@tt.trialer:
für 12 jahre ist ein sidehop auf 5 richtig gut!! weiter so!!


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (4. Januar 2007)

@tt.trialer:
nicht schlecht.....nur weiter so.
wo kommste denn her??


----------



## Der Yeti (4. Januar 2007)

also ich frag jetzt einfach mal als outsider euch trialer... wenn ich das so sehe, dass ihr schreibt ihr kommt mitm tretbunny 1m oder noch höher hoch dann frag ich mich wie das eigtl. geht weil wenn man doch ausm stand ohne fahrrad naja im höchsten fall vielleicht 80 cm hochkommt wie kannman dann mitm bike noch höher kommen??? ich hole mir jetzt bald son street fr bike deswegen bin cih hier auch net richtig aufgehoben... vielleicht kennn ja einige von euch die ns bitch baue ich mir bald auf.. und dann probier ichs mal ob man damit auch was richtung trial machen kann... müste schon hinhauen... naja mit meinem jetzigen: isn fully und wiegt sauschwere 16, irgendwas und damit komme ich vielleicht 50 cm hoch mit nm bunny... also an so kanten bei mir anner schule aber noch höher... hmmm also cih raffs net... vielleicht kann mir ja einer helfen... wäre lieb


----------



## Monty98 (4. Januar 2007)

Es gibt genüdend Trialer die zu Fuß über 120cm ausm stand springen.


----------



## TrialVirusOpfer (4. Januar 2007)

@ monty98:ich kenn keinen... das will ich sehen ohne gebrauch der arme...
@tt-trialer:ach man jetzt hab ich gepennt.treter komm ich auf 5 palletten und sidehop ca. 4. hochfahren mit palletten keine ahnug war glaub ich so ca. 6 oder 7 palletten,wobei ich bei den 7 schon ein bissln mitm RR gearbeitet hab*schäm* ^^ .gap von zwei gleichgroßen stapeln ca. 1,60,wenn einer der absprungstapel höher ist dem enstprechend weiter.gapdrop ca. 2 m tief und 3 m weit.autodach könnt ihr mich mit jagen,noch kein versuch.dann noch so nen billigen pseudo-trick:180C ne 1.80m mauer runter.muss noch viel nachohlen,habe mein richtiges rad erst seit september fertiggestellt,konnte also erst ab da"richtig" trainieren. aso bin 14
MfG


----------



## trialsrider (4. Januar 2007)

TrialVirusOpfer schrieb:


> @ monty98:ich kenn keinen... das will ich sehen ohne gebrauch der arme...
> @tt-trialer:.gapdrop ca. 2 m tief und 3 m weit.
> MfG



zu1: Ich springe ausm Stand 110cm hoch! (ohne Hände) Und ich bin nur 170cm.
Und Felix M. machts nochn stück höher....

zu2: deinen 2m tiefen und 3m weiten Gapdrop würde ich gerne sehen.
Dir ist schon klar das das schon Tunnicliffe Niveau wäre. (also fast)  


martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## glotz (4. Januar 2007)

marco und patty haben auf der eurobike zu fuss 130 übersprungen!!!
mein rekord liegt bei 135 das war in der 9. klasse!! beim hochsprung!! natürlich auf den füssen gelandet nicht aufm rücken!!
mfg teo


----------



## Eisbein (4. Januar 2007)

jo ich komm auch so um die 130cm. hoch. Werde das morgen noch mal testen. liegt bei mir aber auch daran das ich weitspringer bin. also beim leichtathletik (das ist ja mein Hauptsport).


----------



## Der Yeti (4. Januar 2007)

aber ihr meint doch jetzt hoffentlich mit beine anziehen oder??? also das könnt ihr mir net erzählen dass ihr ausm stand über 1,35 m hochspringt... also nee beim besten willen net... oder was macht ihr für training???neee also wirklich net...


----------



## HeavyMetal (4. Januar 2007)

also ausm stand 135cm... is schon krass! klar mit anlauf hab ich in der schule auch 1.40 über die hochsprunglatte gemacht...aber ohne anlauf


----------



## trialsrider (4. Januar 2007)

also! die angaben von euch proleten da oben  (teo  ) und so...die sind ausm laufen! aber wir reden vom ausm stand ohne anlauf und einfach nur springen!
und klar mit beineanziehen dann! Ausm laufen kann jeder 130!


----------



## TrialVirusOpfer (4. Januar 2007)

ja ich meine mit beiden füßen gleichzeitig ca. 30 cm vorm hinderniss ausm stand hochspringen und mit beidn füßen wieder gleichzeitig auf dem hinderniss landen.ok ich habs ein bisschen unteschätzt,kann ja mal vorkommen^^ und zu meinem"gapdrop":
bei uns ist in nem park ne mauer,und ich fahre aus prinzip IMMER mit nem maßband rum die ist genau 1,98 cm hoch.und vor dieser mauer verläuft parallel ein gehweg,der an jeder seite mit einer steinlinie begrenz ist.und die seite die nicht an der mauer liegt ist 3,1 m von der mauer entfernt.
ich komme von der mauer aus auf die besagte steingrenze,auch wenn ich da dieses jahr meinen ersten durchschlag hatte.(ok dieses jahr is ja noch nich so alt ) aber an sonsten klapp das ohne probleme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monty98 (4. Januar 2007)

und du rundest mal so locker und lessig 2,1m auf 3m auf  ??


----------



## TrialVirusOpfer (4. Januar 2007)

hab mich verschrieben sorry habs grade gemerkt ja ok wenn ich an ne cam komme stell ichs mal rein.hört sich schlimmer an als es ist,ehrlich
MfG


----------



## trialsrider (4. Januar 2007)

aso ok! jetzt hab ichs gerafft! ich dachte so mit auf ein geländer oder so wo man noch aufm hr bleiben muss! Aber sehr cool respekt!


----------



## TrialVirusOpfer (4. Januar 2007)

ich bleib dran aber ich will mein unterrohr(noch-) nicht für sowas aufs spiel sätzen(von so ner höhe aufs geländer),dafür ist mir der rahmen noch zu jung aber komischer weise,wenn ich ich gape oder nen treter mache kippe ich immer eher nach hinten als nach vorne,falls ich die kontrolle nicht mehr bekomme.und mit dem geländer krams ist noch ein bisschen heikel.aber so von ner parkbanklehne auf so ein begrenzungs rohr ( kleines geländer)ist schonmal ganz klar drin.BIS ZUM SOMMER IST NOCH ZEIT UND DIIIE WERD ICH NUTZEN UM IN VIELEN TECHNIKEN VORANZUKOMMEN


----------



## glotz (4. Januar 2007)

ja bei mir war ausm laufen!! 
aber patty springt ausm stand auf neun paletten!! zu fuss
hab ich auch irgendwo auf tape!! muss ich mal suchen!! auf meinen nun doch schon mehr als 100 tapes die hier rumliegen!! mache ich wenn ich zeit habe im februar
bis denn mfg teo


----------



## TT.Trialer (4. Januar 2007)

-=:trialsMAX:=- schrieb:


> @tt.trialer:
> nicht schlecht.....nur weiter so.
> wo kommste denn her??



Komme aus Ehningen, bin im Sulzer Verein und triale manchmal auch  
City in Sttutgart.

Tobias


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (4. Januar 2007)

@yeti:
wir trialer sind nicht so verweichlichte metrosexuelle, wie alle anderen radfahrer. von wegen haare am körper entfernen und nicht hoch springen können.....pah.....eh not hier gehst ganz annersder ab......

war nurn spaß bitte net ernst nehmen.

meine wenigkeit hat ausm stand auch schon 135 gemacht.....halt mit beiden beinen abgesprungen und auf beiden gelandet. war ne stufe und keine latte.....da steh ich net so drauf.....


----------



## 525Rainer (4. Januar 2007)

glotz schrieb:


> ja bei mir war ausm laufen!!
> aber patty springt ausm stand auf neun paletten!! zu fuss
> hab ich auch irgendwo auf tape!! muss ich mal suchen!! auf meinen nun doch schon mehr als 100 tapes die hier rumliegen!! mache ich wenn ich zeit habe im februar
> bis denn mfg teo



ich hab noch son tape liegen.. 140cm zwar nicht ausm stand aber zumindest mit beiden beinen hoch mit ner landung die mir angst machte bei den fehlversuchen.


----------



## florianwagner (4. Januar 2007)

rainer du hastn a.... offen...


----------



## Schevron (4. Januar 2007)

Got ballace?!

wäre so was mir da noch zu einfällt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Yeti (5. Januar 2007)

noch was: wo habt ihr denn eigtl. alle die paletten her?? ich kÃ¤me dadran aufer arbeit aber nur fÃ¼r 20 â¬ eine... habt ihr die ausm baumarkt oder woher???


----------



## Eisbein (5. Januar 2007)

"ausleihen" man die liegen hier überall rum und dann klaut man die halt mal


----------



## TrialVirusOpfer (5. Januar 2007)

bei uns ist auch in der mähe so ein lagerhaus,da stehen pallettentürme die wahnsinnig hoch sind.fast so hoch wie das gebäude.kein scheiß ich mach mal bilder.aber die kann man nicht hohlen weil man die obersten nehmen muss,man kann ja schlecht unten eine rausziehn,aber wie will man das unbermerktmachen,auf den ca. 10m hohen turm klettern und welche runterschmeißen!? ich bezweifle das die das aushalten,bzw das geheim bleibt.
fazit:viele palletten,die ich nich nehmen kann


----------



## Machiavelli (5. Januar 2007)

*HILFE!*

Nachdem ich vor zwei Wochen den Fehler gemacht habe mir die Ryan Leech Trainingsvideos anzuschauen hab ich, als Wintertraining, auch mal ein wenig angefangen:

Sidehop: 40cm
Wheelie: je nach Tagesform  bis 100m
Manual: max. 5-10m
Dann noch ein paar Späße, wie Hinterad 180° versetzen usw.

Vieles konnte ich schon vorher, da ich anfang des Jahres mit Freeriden angefangen habe. Manche Trialsachen leuchten mir aber irgendwie nicht ein:

Pedal Punches: Wie zum Teufel kann man im Stand vernünftig vorwärts hüpfen? Ich hab mir schon diverse Videos angeschaut. Trotzdem komme ich nicht mehr als 20cm vorwärts?

Static 180°: Ich kann problemlos im Kreis hüpfen. Pro Sprung schaff ich aber nicht viel mehr als 90°

Wie schafft ihr es zu fahren ohne euer Unterrohr und eure Bremsscheiben zu ruinieren? Ich hab an meinem Winterrad (nicht wirklich ideales Lowbudget-Freeridehardtail) bei meinen Sidehopversuchen diese Woche schon eine Bremsscheibe ordentlich verbogen und meine Kettenstreben+Unterrohr ruiniert. Ist zwar nicht schlimm, da 100 Kinesis Rahmen, aber trotzdem ärgerlich...


----------



## HeavyMetal (6. Januar 2007)

keine ahnung wie hoch, ca schulter, bin 1.83
war aber mit anlauf!


----------



## MSC-Trialer (6. Januar 2007)

HeavyMetal schrieb:


> keine ahnung wie hoch, ca schulter, bin 1.83
> war aber mit anlauf!



Alex alte Maschine


----------



## Eisbein (6. Januar 2007)

werden dann so ca. 160sein.


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (6. Januar 2007)

so um mal wieder zu den richtigen rekorden zu kommen.
war heute in frammersbach in der pornohalle.
bunnyhop: 129cm (mit halber anlauf und aufs HR)
sidehop: 122cm (oft gepackt)

naja, wird noch.....mein neues bike macht echt spaß.


----------



## MSC-Trialer (6. Januar 2007)

-=:trialsMAX:=- schrieb:


> so um mal wieder zu den richtigen rekorden zu kommen.
> war heute in frammersbach in der pornohalle.
> bunnyhop: 129cm (mit halber anlauf und aufs HR)
> sidehop: 122cm (oft gepackt)
> ...



Bunnyhop 129cm  Respekt. Sind doch fast 9 epals oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (6. Januar 2007)

ja 9 sind so 130-135 glaube ich.
weißes aba nicht, hatte nämlich ne gitterbox und dort paleten drauf.
habe danach noch 136cm probiert, da haben aba noch par centimeterchen gefehlt.....
find das kurze 20er einfahc total geil.....klappt alles super damit....


----------



## KermitB4 (7. Januar 2007)

Ja auch der gute alte Kermit hat einen neuen Rekord zu verzeichnen. Dank der Trainingssession mim Max hat er heute den Sidehop-Level auf 93 cm hochgesetzt.

97 hätten fast auch noch geklappt - aber wir arbeiten dran.

MFG


----------



## Der Yeti (7. Januar 2007)

nicht schlecht echt leute... also cih hb mal ausm stand geguckt wie hoch ich komme und mit armen so ca. n meter:S naja und dann hab cih noch ne frage welches rad ihr mir so zum einsteigen empfehlen würdet... will ahlt so das übliche machen inner stadt rauf hüpfen und so palletten und so weiter... was haltet ihr von monty 221 pro??? oder doch lieber n zoo oder n echo


----------



## DH Kierspe (9. Januar 2007)

moin,

ich hätte nochmal einen sattelfrag rekord

ich bin heute beu uns an der schule ein bissl gefahren und wurde umdie 30 mal gefragt wieso ich keinen sattel oder wie einige auch sagten "hinsetztdinsdabumsda"*ggg* habe

ich denke mal das kann keine innerhalb von 2std. toppen

greez
Noritz


----------



## KermitB4 (11. Januar 2007)

Der Kermit hat seinen Sidehop-Rekord heute mal wieder um 3,5 cm höher geschraubt. Also 96,5 cm

MFG


----------



## Eisbein (11. Januar 2007)

kermit du centimeter fuchser. aber schon richtig gut sich andauernd zu steigern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KermitB4 (11. Januar 2007)

es geht nicht nur um Centimeter, es geht um Millimeter!!!!


----------



## Eisbein (11. Januar 2007)

okay, na dann. mal schauen wie das bei mir wird wenn ich endlich wieder fahre.


----------



## isah (17. Januar 2007)

Heute haben die backwheelhops geklappt.. gott war ich stolz. Gap nach vorne geht auch fast, nur das ich auf dem hr immer umkippe. Sidehop bin ich grad so um 4 epals, bunnyhop krieg ich vor lauter schiss das vr nicht hoch..

Ausserdem hab ich an jedem finger ne blase.


----------



## Eisbein (17. Januar 2007)

mensc das hört sich ja gut an martin, aber wie ich dich kenne, biste im sommer wieder richtig gut. wenn du dann wieder in berlin bist.


----------



## ride (17. Januar 2007)

HeavyMetal schrieb:


> keine ahnung wie hoch, ca schulter, bin 1.83
> war aber mit anlauf!




also ich denke es sind etwas weniger als 1.60m . aber kannst ja mal nachmessen.würd mich wundernehmen. (oder schaffst du zB. 10 epals?) weil wenn das 1.60m sind, dann wär das echt sehr sehr gut. ich selber mach sprunkraftraining und schaff so etwa 145cm mit 2-3 schritten anlauf.


----------



## Eisbein (17. Januar 2007)

ride, bist du weitspringer oder machste das nur für trial zwecke? was machste da immer so?


----------



## trail-kob (17. Januar 2007)

da sonst nischt los ist : 

Gap ausm Stand 180cm
sidehop 105cm
tippen 100cm (sauber)
Vom HR ausm Stand zum HR auf Kante 80cm über 110cm Diagonale
Nachziehen mit Anliegen 80cm aufs HR


----------



## tony m (17. Januar 2007)

zu Machiavelli: 

weit nach vorne springen (also mehr als 20cm) : meine vermutung ist, dass du zu steil  und zu steif stehst. Versuch mal das Vorderrad fast bis auf den boden abzusenken. (Dein Gesäß geht dabei automatisch nach hinten.) Dabei holst du mehr schwung. Der Absprung nach vorne muss recht ruckartig und eruptiv erfolgen. Genauso wichtig wie der schnelle Tritt in die Pedale ist die Körperbewegung: zeitgleich mit dem Tritt solltest du den vorbau f...... . Beine anziehen, und vor der Landung nach vorne strecken, sodass Du hinterm Kipppunkt landest. Die gut eingestellte Bremse ziehen und hoffen, dass der schwung ausreicht um vor den Kipppunkt zu kommen ;-)

Beim 180°er muss der körper schon zu 90° rum sein bevor du abspringst. und dann nicht nur das rad hinterher holen, sondern weiterziehen, den körper auf spannung halten, den kopf da hin drehen wo du hinwillst....
(Ich hab Andreas mal weit über 270° machen sehen, an 2 stangen.)


----------



## HeavyMetal (17. Januar 2007)

also ich hab nie behauptet dass es 1.60 is aber viel weniger wirds ne sein
erstens is es gummi, also guter grip, also musste ne ganz oben stehen
zweitens warns zwar nur 3 schritte aber bin ja auch mit einem bein abgesprungen!!!!

kanns mal bei gelegenheit nachmessen, sprungkraft training mach ich ne, hab aber hüpf halt öfter bissel durch die gegend


----------



## ride (19. Januar 2007)

Eisbein schrieb:


> ride, bist du weitspringer oder machste das nur für trial zwecke? was machste da immer so?




nee eigentlich hab ich damit angefangen weil ich beachvolleyball spiele, und dann haben wir im winter halt aufbautraining gemacht. und irgendwann kam dann mein partner mit einem speziellen sprungkraftrainings plan. Und seit damals sind wir ziemlich inteniv am trainieren. Einerseits weils halt beim volleyball entscheidend ist, andererseit hab ich nun aber einfach generell das ziel so viel sprungkraft zu kriegen wie möglich. dh. ich spring nun auf alles mögliche rauf oder versuch mich an slamdunks beim basketball etc.

im prinzip machen wir kraftraining plus plyometrie (spezielle sprungübungen) wenn du interesse hast kann ich dir per PM noch mehr infos geben!?

@heavymetal: Ja schon klar! wollte auch deine leistung keineswegs schmälern oder so. im Gegenteil, respekt für diese Höhe! dann bist du wohl ein one-leg-jumper! (ich machs mit 2)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (19. Januar 2007)

ja schick mir mal was. kann dir dann mal von meinem trianing berichten.


----------



## DH Kierspe (19. Januar 2007)

so bin heute 8 epals herunter gesprungen mit nem 180°

Greez
Moritz


----------



## florianwagner (3. Februar 2007)

heute sidehop 1m... nei dei gsicht...


----------



## bertieeee (3. Februar 2007)

coust:8epal
tipper:135 aber erst einmal
sidehop:123cm, schlechte seite:8epal
gab:260...270
treter:115
hochrollen:fast 129 aber 123 gehen fast immer.


----------



## Cryo-Cube (3. Februar 2007)

wie rollt man 129cm hoch?


----------



## bertieeee (3. Februar 2007)

naja sag ich mal so das ist eher nen treter aufs vr


----------



## atom-dragon (5. Februar 2007)

SO, ich hab mich auch ein bissle verbessert:

Treter: 73cm aka 4 13/15 ePal ^^
Side Hop:  68cm aka 4 ePal + 4 Backsteine ^^
Backwheelhop: 53cm hoffe bald ma ein bissle mehr!
Gap: 190cm

So das alles nach 5 1/2 Monate fahren!
Morgen kommen dan 5 Paltten Treter und Side Hop dran!


----------



## curry4king (6. Februar 2007)

ich fahr jetzt auch ca 5-6 monate und das kommt bei mir auch so ca hinne  
vill noch 5-6 epals aufs vr


----------



## atom-dragon (6. Februar 2007)

So, 5 ePal gehen jetzt auch mit nem SideHop!
Treter konnt ich nich üben da meine ePal nass waren ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabi (7. Februar 2007)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:


> wie rollt man 129cm hoch?


Mit einer Tippung davor.


----------



## bertieeee (7. Februar 2007)

na mit tippung 129
ohne so um 122


----------



## Levelboss (3. März 2007)

20km mit dem Trialrad fahren. 
22:19 singlespeed
42a Reifen
macht spaß!


----------



## trialsrider (3. März 2007)

Levelboss schrieb:


> 20km mit dem Trialrad fahren.
> 22:19 singlespeed
> 42a Reifen
> macht spaß!



 wobei knapp 1km davon durch Hochwasser war....
und 20 verdammt steile Meter davon ne Mauerhoch die mit
Dornenbüschen übersäht war! ....hat nen riesen spaß gemacht...
dabei saßen wir schon so schön im Zug...bin extra noch nach vorne gegangen
wegen Kontrolleur...zack klingelt mein handy. Felix: "Du Martin, steig mal
schnell wieder aus...." Ich: "Hä? Wieso?" ....Felix: "Weil unser Zug gerade neben uns losfährt!!!".... 

war ein super spaß!


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (3. März 2007)

Mich wÃ¼rde die Fahrzeit interessieren


----------



## Levelboss (3. März 2007)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Mich wÃ¼rde die Fahrzeit interessieren


ca. 4 Stunden, davon eine Stunde trialen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialsrider (3. März 2007)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Mich wÃ¼rde die Fahrzeit interessieren



macht dann 3std ZOO!Control!


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (3. März 2007)

Das ist auch mal ne Leistung,Respekt 
da bin ich mit meinem 60a hinten und nur vorne 42a besser gerÃ¼stet
Musste aus Geldmangel fÃ¼r ein Ticket bis jetzt nur mal 2 1/2 stunden radln.
Aber so genau kann man das ja nicht sagen,weil man,typisch Trialer,bei jeder Mauer oder sonstigen Zufalls-spots hÃ¤ltMacht dann aus 2 stunden fahrt 3 oder 4.
Dann mal weiter mit dem Thread:
hab heute meinen 83 cm treter und meinen 1,20 "Stone-to-rail-gap"D)
ein bisschen verbessert,zudem 5 1/2 epals sidehop.
wird noch,keine sorge,hab mir fÃ¼r den sommer schon ein paar ziele gesetzt


----------



## Eisbein (3. März 2007)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> hab heute meinen 83 cm treter und meinen 1,20 "Stone-to-rail-gap"D)
> ein bisschen verbessert,zudem 5 1/2 epals sidehop.
> wird noch,keine sorge,*hab mir fÃ¼r den sommer schon ein paar ziele gesetzt*


----------



## KermitB4 (12. März 2007)

Hurra! Der Kermit hat einen neuen Sidehop-Rekord. Nach langer hin und her gekrebse bei 86 cm hat er heute den eigenen Rekord von 96,6 cm auf 96,8 cm erhöht!!! 

eine laola


----------



## Eisbein (12. März 2007)

damn, das nen ich mal assi trial. immer auch nur jede kleinste veränderung mit dem Laser-gps höhenmessgerät der neusten generation für 500e zu messen


----------



## KermitB4 (12. März 2007)

sorry eisbein, war nur ein handelsübliches Rollbandmaß. 

Immer schön locker bleiben. Wenn du an einem tag wieder 10 cm an höhe gut machst, die du seit 1 monat nicht mehr gepackt hast, dann wärst du auch froh mien jung.

MFG


----------



## Eisbein (12. März 2007)

na sicherlich, war ja auch nur mal ne übertrebung, da du das immer so exakt angiebts. Und ich selber renne selten mit maßband rum. nur wenn mal was ungewöhnliches dabei ist.


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (13. März 2007)

was kermit damit sagen wollte:
"yeaaahaaaa, endlich ausm leistungstief raus und gleich den eigenen sidehoprekord bestätigt...."

Max


----------



## trialsrider (13. März 2007)

josen hab wieder nen einigermaßen vernünftigen Gang drin und:

kann jetzt endlich richtig Tippen : 116cm bis jetzt....
Bunnyhop ebenfalls....
Treter ebenfalls....
Sidehop is immernoch rekord von ca. 110cm
ach ja und das geilste COUST ausm Treter auf ca. 97cm
und normaler Coust [mit diesem abstoppen] ca. 80cm! 

Die Sachen aufs Vorderrad machen meiner Meinung nach echt nen Heidenspaß!  

...mal sehen vlt kann ich mit 18T auch nochmal die 240gappen
sonst brauch ich doch wieder 19T


----------



## KermitB4 (13. März 2007)

@ Max,

wenigstens einer der mich versteht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (13. März 2007)

trialsrider schrieb:


> josen hab wieder nen einigermaßen vernünftigen Gang drin und:
> 
> kann jetzt endlich richtig Tippen : 116cm bis jetzt....
> Bunnyhop ebenfalls....
> ...



mensch maddin wird ja langsam bei dir


----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (13. März 2007)

coust und sidehop
128cm mitm mtb


----------



## KermitB4 (13. März 2007)

Killer!!!!


----------



## KermitB4 (14. März 2007)

99 cm Sidehop beim Kermit! 

Yippiee!!!

MFG


----------



## Tucana (17. März 2007)

Bin mal 2km Wheelie gefahren


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (18. März 2007)

Hab jetzt auch seit 2 Monaten ein 20" und geb auch mal Billanz ab.

Sidehop -  65
Rollerbunny - 0cm  
Tretbunnyhop - 110cm
Hochfahren - 50cm
Coust: 41 cm
Gut ding will weile haben. Aber ich werd auch mal so gut wie Ihr


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (18. März 2007)

mom mal,2 monate und jetzt schon ein 110cm tretbunny!?shice ich muss mal weitermachen


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (18. März 2007)

das ist auch das einzige was ich richtig hoch schaffe    Siehste ja, der REst ist ja nicht so der Mega Hit


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (18. März 2007)

es wird nie so heiß gegessen, wie's gekocht wird. 
trifft hier oft zu......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialsrider (18. März 2007)

-=:trialsMAX:=- schrieb:


> es wird nie so heiß gegessen, wie's gekocht wird.
> trifft hier oft zu......



hab ich auch gerade gedacht. 110 wären nach 2 Monaten ja mehr als
7ep...mach maln video von deinem treter!


----------



## AxLpAc (18. März 2007)

trialsrider schrieb:


> hab ich auch gerade gedacht. 110 wären nach 2 Monaten ja mehr als
> 7ep...mach maln video von deinem treter!



wir wollen das gapvid sehen....


----------



## trialsrider (18. März 2007)

AxLpAc schrieb:


> wir wollen das gapvid sehen....



woher wusste ich dass das jetzt kommt? 
also wenns geklappt hat müsste man gleich hier das handyvideo vom Gap runterladen können! 
http://tv.isg.si/site/filebrowser/Fraqfactory


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (18. März 2007)

Sobald das Wetter wieder möglich macht zufahren werde ich das Vid davon machen


----------



## Eisbein (18. März 2007)

bist du vorher schon 26" trial gefahren? denn nach 2 monaten, kann der durchschnits trialer, grade mal so aufm HR stehen, pedal kicks, und noch nicht sämtliche techniken auf eine höhe die von manchen nach 4 jahren nicht ereicht wird.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (19. März 2007)

Das 20" ist mein allererstes Trialbike. Da ich mir auch als Ziel gesetzt habe 1 Meter zuschaffen hab ich auch Trainiert wie ein Blöden  . Aber Video wird bald nachgereicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (19. März 2007)

Am VR:Schlauch unter dem Minion mit nem snake bite gekillt.


----------



## Eisbein (19. März 2007)

schranzer, aber du fährst ja vorne nicht die DH variante oder?


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (19. März 2007)

Ne,single ply+46mm Felge.ist schon ein KunststÃ¼ck des zu plÃ¤tten ich sollte mal meinen Fahrstil Ã¼berdenken.hinten hab ich ja die 48mm Echo und double ply+wenig druck--->2 monate keinen PlattfuÃ mehr gehabt.und ich schone das Material nicht im Geringsten(zumindest die Felgen+Reifen nicht)


----------



## Trial-Jüngling (19. März 2007)

Risch so immer drauf.
Hab ma in ner Woche 4 Platten gehabt und an einem Tag gleich 2 mal.


----------



## Eisbein (19. März 2007)

wtf, du fährst vorne 46mm? okay ich würde sowas warscheinlich auch schaffen, ich erinnere mal an dieser stelle an meine panne auf der session letzte woche, für alle die sich noch erinnnern können, gleich am alex zum anfang. 
@ trialjüngling: mit nem michellin hätt ich das sicherlich auch hin bekommen, aber nach 2 mal flicken hatte ich meist kein bock und bin zu fuß nach hause


----------



## Trial-Jüngling (19. März 2007)

Ja so gings mir auch, der eine Schlauch war voller flicken, alles zu geklebt.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (19. März 2007)

Ja ok,aber ich bin dann der schranzer,wa?ne ich fands in so fern komisch das WENN man schon den minion plÃ¤ttet,das das direkt mit nem snake bite zu buche schlÃ¤gt,dessen risse um die 2 cm lang waren.
und ja,ich fahre eine 46mm V!Z felge vorne mit einem 2.35 minion in single ply(bike gallery)
und flicken tu ich immer sofort am ort des geschehens,weil ich zu hause dann auch keine lust hÃ¤tte,und ich vllt noch lust zum weiteren trialen hÃ¤tte.
N'abend


----------



## KermitB4 (24. März 2007)

Der Kermit hat endlich die 100er Marke im Sidehop überschritten:

100,2 cm !!!!!

MFG


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (24. März 2007)

net schlecht 

habe heute meine 60 cm treter grenze ereicht *stolz*


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (24. März 2007)

Gut!ich hab heute meine 78 erreicht,da geht aber noch was^^Biste morgen auch in KÃ¶ln anzutreffen CDLC?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (24. März 2007)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Gut!ich hab heute meine 78 erreicht,da geht aber noch was^^Biste morgen auch in KÃ¶ln anzutreffen CDLC?



hast dein rad doch noch fit bekommen,  fÃ¼r die 78cm, dann mal ran an die TTplatten.


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (25. März 2007)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Gut!ich hab heute meine 78 erreicht,da geht aber noch was^^Biste morgen auch in KÃ¶ln anzutreffen CDLC?



ne wollte eigentlich kommen, aber die scheis schule ****t so scheis abschlussprÃ¼fungen schreibe nÃ¤chste woche noch 2 entscheidende arbeiten und wenn ich dieses jahr net kleben bleiben will dann muss ich jetzt reinhauen  
aber nach den osterferien die erste session bin ich dann ma dabei.


----------



## KermitB4 (25. März 2007)

Und mal wieder ein neuer Rekord:

von 72 cm auf 76 cm Reissen verbessert.

MFG


----------



## Eisbein (25. März 2007)

nich schlecht, aber bei dem spot. und regelmäßigen training.


----------



## KermitB4 (25. März 2007)

wie meinst du das?

MFG


----------



## Eisbein (25. März 2007)

naja das du halt geregeltes Training hast, und das bringt natürlich emhr fortschritte als wenn man nur dann fährt wenn zeit ist.


----------



## KermitB4 (25. März 2007)

Ich habe kein geregeltes Training, habe keine Trainer. Ich habe nur mich und und noch 2 andere Kumpels. 

Wir trialen auch nur, wenn wir zeit haben und dass ist halt hier und da mal 2 stündchen.

MFG


----------



## Eisbein (25. März 2007)

okay, dann hatte ich das falsch in erinnerung, dachte das du immer 3mal pro woche trainierst. und kla das du kein trainer hast (gibt es überhaupt Trial trainer=?) 
aber ist schon cool das ihr wenigstens zu 3. seit, ich darf immer allein fahren so fern ich kein bock hab wo hin zu fahren.


----------



## HeavyMetal (26. März 2007)

klar gibts die, den Frank K. zum beispiel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (27. März 2007)

treter aus der ganzen kurbel auf lenkerhöhe ( so ca. 104) 
ja ist jetzt nen record für mich weil ich sonst immer aus einer halben gemacht habe mit anrollen. 
Aja danke felix für den tip, da ist jetzt wieder gut potential.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (30. März 2007)

So,habe soeben auf einer Baustelle ein paar Epals gefunden,und endlich meine 81 cm sidehop grenze hinbekommen


----------



## KermitB4 (1. April 2007)

Dank neuer Treter-Technik ist mein Skill nun auf immerhin 80 cm angewachsen.

Aber da geht noch mehr, die Technik muss erstnoch in Fleisch und Blut übergehen.

MFG


----------



## Eisbein (2. April 2007)

Bike_fuhrpark schrieb:


> Das 20" ist mein allererstes Trialbike. Da ich mir auch als Ziel gesetzt habe 1 Meter zuschaffen hab ich auch Trainiert wie ein Blöden  . Aber Video wird bald nachgereicht.



wie siehts denn nu mit dem video aus?


----------



## ZOO!WÄRTER (11. April 2007)

also ich habe auch seit 2 tagen meinen rekord erreicht.
klingt vielleicht ein wenig bloed aber:
ich kann einen treter!!!!!!!!
(jetzt bloss nicht lachen)
ich fahre seit 1 1\2 jahren,springe 8 paletten hoch und runter, schaffe aus der fahrt einen fast 150 cm treter aber bekam es nie gebacken aus dem stand aufs hr und dann nach vorn zu treten...jetzte klappts!

nun bin ich gerade dabei meine alten sektionen aus zu checken und alles mit diesen tollen treter zu ueberwinden...


----------



## HeavyMetal (11. April 2007)

8 paletten roller aber kannst ne aufs HR gehn???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (11. April 2007)

kla junge 150 treter macht noch nicht mal tra. also vll. grade mitm kicker aber dann auch mit tippen, ...#
mach mir nen video von deinem 10 epals treter. vll. meinst ja 15cm?


----------



## NOS-Trial (11. April 2007)

Eisbein schrieb:


> kla junge 150 treter macht noch nicht mal tra. also vll. grade mitm kicker aber dann auch mit tippen, ...#
> mach mir nen video von deinem 10 epals treter. vll. meinst ja 15cm?



ich glaub er meint nen TreterGap... 

(damit würde TRA >3m kommen...)


----------



## Eisbein (11. April 2007)

mehr als 3m die spring er mit sicher heit schon ausm stand.


----------



## bertieeee (17. April 2007)

neue updates: auto hoch gerollt oder wie man das nennen soll 138cm
                    getippt 140 leicht schräger stein
                    sidehop 126


----------



## trialsrider (17. April 2007)

bertieeee schrieb:


> neue updates: auto hoch gerollt oder wie man das nennen soll 138cm
> getippt 140 leicht schräger stein
> sidehop 126



TIER!!!

ich habe jetzt senkrechte 112cm getippt! 
leicht schräg so 117cm und sidehope so 108-110
ach ja, Coust ausm Treter ca. 100cm und ausm abstoppen bzw vom hr aus so 92cm! 

Das neue Video dazu ist auch schon fertig!
Müsste bald kommen!


----------



## Eisbein (17. April 2007)

bertieeee schrieb:


> neue updates: auto hoch gerollt oder wie man das nennen soll 138cm
> getippt 140 leicht schräger stein
> sidehop 126



sind die werte vom wochenende? das war echt cool das ihr auch da wart. (leute die man wenigstens vertsteht )


----------



## bertieeee (18. April 2007)

jo das auto ja, aber die höhe hab ich ja nur mal übernommen


----------



## ZOO!WÄRTER (19. April 2007)

hi,ich kenn zwar nicht die ganzen fachbegriffe(trainiere staendig allein) aber mit den 1,50 meter meine ich waehrend der fahrt.bei den 7-8 paletten,wie heisst das,wenn ich anfahre-hochspringe und auf guter hoehe das vorderrad vorn schiebe?ich und mein kollege nennen das "kätzchenstil"...mein jetziger treter aus`n stand vom hr betraegt 1.28meter...eigentlich laecherlich fuer knapp 2 jahre trial,oder???aber was solls,josh bender, der krasse dropper und weltmeister darin konnte ewig keinen roll-hop...


----------



## ZOO!WÄRTER (19. April 2007)

ja genau,treter gap,nostrial...


----------



## trialsrider (19. April 2007)

ZOO!WÄRTER schrieb:


> hi,ich kenn zwar nicht die ganzen fachbegriffe(trainiere staendig allein) aber mit den 1,50 meter meine ich waehrend der fahrt.bei den 7-8 paletten,wie heisst das,wenn ich anfahre-hochspringe und auf guter hoehe das vorderrad vorn schiebe?ich und mein kollege nennen das "kätzchenstil"...mein jetziger treter aus`n stand vom hr betraegt 1.28meter...eigentlich laecherlich fuer knapp 2 jahre trial,oder???aber was solls,josh bender, der krasse dropper und weltmeister darin konnte ewig keinen roll-hop...



ne 128 treter is bestimmt net lächerlich, aber mach doch mal bitte videos davon! Würde die höhe und die Technik die du meinst gerne mal sehen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (19. April 2007)

jo deine beschriebung ist echt nicht so prall. video wäre angebracht.


----------



## HeavyMetal (19. April 2007)

er redet von seinem treter vom HR ausm stand, also einfach ein statisches gap! da is 1.28 echt ne viel und das der bender keinen roller kann hat ja auch nix zu bedeuten, mehr als sich hirnlos irgendwo runterfallen lassen kann der ja auch ne!!!


----------



## trialsrider (19. April 2007)

HeavyMetal schrieb:


> er redet von seinem treter vom HR ausm stand, also einfach ein statisches gap! da is 1.28 echt ne viel und das der bender keinen roller kann hat ja auch nix zu bedeuten, mehr als sich hirnlos irgendwo runterfallen lassen kann der ja auch ne!!!



hab sowas auch mal gemacht, soooo hirnlos is das garnet, ab 3m muss man echt schaun das man den richtigen Speed und Absrpung erwischt, aber so wie das bei Bender aussieht ist dem das eh alles egal wo er landet und wie weich.  
Aber wenn man sich mal Romaniuk oder Wade Simmons ansieht dann weiss man das auch was dazugehört...


----------



## ZOO!WÄRTER (23. April 2007)

video kommt naechste woche.


----------



## isah (27. April 2007)

Nicht mein eigener Rekord, aber der des Forums - 7 Antworten auf EIN Video, in einer Stunde 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=42829&page=317


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (27. April 2007)

isah schrieb:


> Nicht mein eigener Rekord, aber der des Forums - 7 Antworten auf EIN Video, in einer Stunde
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=42829&page=317


da muss ich dir recht geben...man hat garkeine Lust mehr ein video zu machen, wenn sowieso niemand was drüber schreibt...


----------



## MontyXL (27. April 2007)

Das stimmt was ist den aus der Idee geworden es wie den englischen boards zu machen?


----------



## trialsrider (27. April 2007)

MontyXL schrieb:


> Das stimmt was ist den aus der Idee geworden es wie den englischen boards zu machen?



jau ab jetzt eigene thread für videos ftw!


----------



## isah (27. April 2007)

@MontyXL

Dazu muessten wir ein neues Forum aufmachen, hier ein Unterforum zu bekommen ist schon fast unmoeglich. Und in der Hauptkategorie 'Trial' fuer jedes Video nen Thread zu eroeffnen, da geht alles unter. Beispiel ist der 'Selbstbau' Thread, der ist schon auf seite 3 gesackt. 

Ich waere fuer ein 'Medien' Subforum, DDD haben ja auch ein DDD-Media.  Und dann eben fuer Videos, Bikes, ... neue Threads erstellen. Beispiel: http://observedtrials.net/vb/forumdisplay.php?f=9.

//EDIT Das ist zugegeben der Falsche Thread um das zu diskutieren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Party-Biker (28. April 2007)

hi leute,

fahre 20" gu typhoon in long (is n tolles gerät du!!!)

sidehop --> 6 palletten

treter   --> 6 palletten

rollbunnyhop  --> 5 palletten (hab ich mit meinem long rahmen verlärnt)

ein harken --> 7-8 palletten

hoch fahren --  5 palletten

lieblings moves -->  nose pick to rail (erst mim vr dann mim hr auf die stange)

                          sidehop

                           hooks ...

jaja is schon ne recht tolle angelegenheit  ^^


----------



## Party-Biker (28. April 2007)

AHHH GERADE NOCH EINGEFALLEN NOCH n schöner rekord von mir ist ...

wollt irs wissen  ^^ ( ihr denkt ich bin bekloppt ) 

also... ich fahre schon seit 3 monaten mit meinem gu 06 ohne rockring oder jeglichen anderen ritzel schutz ^^ 

und jetz zu meinem rekord --> dabei ist mir noch nie die kette gerissen oder der freilauf am ar$ch gegangen  

toll oder


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (28. April 2007)

langsam wird bunt ne
sorry das nehm ich dir net so ganz ab,nach dem was ich von dir kenne.
videos?
MfG Martin


----------



## Party-Biker (29. April 2007)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> langsam wird bunt ne
> sorry das nehm ich dir net so ganz ab,nach dem was ich von dir kenne.
> videos?
> MfG Martin



hey wer bitte schÃ¶n kann keine 7 palletten hoch harken is doch wie hoch fahren ( ausserdem bei mir net kannz sauber  also erst miter pedale druff un dann aber hoch )  aber egal hauptsache hoch finde ich !! 

oder nich ??
so direkt noch eine umfrage dazu wer kann keine 7 palletten hoch harken ??
is doch n witz 
       

nachher mach ich mich noch lecherlich weil ich hier von 7 palletten NICHT SAUBER HOCH HARKEN spreche ^^


----------



## Maxximum (29. April 2007)

hi
so ich hab auch n paar rekorde zu verbuchen.
ich trainiere jetzt trial seit ca 2 wochen habe aber schon länger eine vorliebe für northshores.
also zu meinen rekorden: 
mitm normalen mtb:


hochfahren(also zuerst mitm vorderrad aufsetzen und hinterrad nachziehen): 70cm
von der seite: 55cm


----------



## trialsrider (2. Mai 2007)

gestern:

8ep aufs hinterrad getippt und rolllbunny hab ich auch noch druff gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (2. Mai 2007)

ich habe heute mal das tippen probiert hab bei 6epals angefangen und bin auch nicht höher gekommen  ich komme mit dem treter aber sicher und locker auf 7 und das auf losem schotter


----------



## ecols (3. Mai 2007)

das ist pervers..


----------



## Trialmaniax (3. Mai 2007)




----------



## trialsrider (3. Mai 2007)

mach dir nix druss eisbein du musst den Tipper halt noch richtig lernen...das dauert, mach ihn am besten mit ner guten geschwindigkeit und so feste das du richtig spürst wie du das vorderrad gegenhaust...dann wird das was mit der höhe...ich kann irgendwie erst ab 7ep tippen vorher mach ich den Treter auch noch viel sicherer!


----------



## Eisbein (3. Mai 2007)

okay, dann können wir ja pfingsten zusammen trainieren bin von samstag bis montag wohl bei felix  dann hoffe ich werde ich den tipper beherschen wenn ich zurückkomme.
@ ecols meinst du den losen untergrund oder das ich den treter höher mache als den tipper?


----------



## 525Rainer (10. Mai 2007)

tretroller auf 7 europaletten,
mit meinem tourenerprobten stumpjumper rahmengrösse 19 zoll,
übersetzung: 32:26
yeah!


----------



## Eisbein (10. Mai 2007)

@ rainer, respekt das ist echt gut, wieviel packst du mitm trial rad?

Mein beitrag zum thread: Roller mitm Zhi recht locker au 95cm 2nd try. Und im krauftraum gabs auch nen rekord 4*6 kniebeuge mit 155kg


----------



## 525Rainer (10. Mai 2007)

momentan auch nur 7 bzw ich fahr derzeit kaum mit dem trialbike.


----------



## KermitB4 (10. Mai 2007)

Sidehop auf 7 â¬-Paletten = 100,7 cm

Treter auf 82,7 cm

MFG


----------



## trialsrider (11. Mai 2007)

KermitB4 schrieb:


> Sidehop auf 7 -Paletten = 100,7 cm
> 
> Treter auf 82,7 cm
> 
> MFG



kermit du tier! nich das du mich noch einholst! ich mach mir sorgen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (16. Mai 2007)

So,melde mich mal zurÃ¼ck:
treter auf 7 epals

sidehop kommt noch,wenn ich meinen spanner-prototyp vollendet habe,aber bis her sinds 6 epals.

N'Abend


----------



## Eisbein (16. Mai 2007)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> So,melde mich mal zurÃ¼ck:
> treter auf 7 epals
> 
> sidehop kommt noch,wenn ich meinen spanner-prototyp vollendet habe,aber bis her sinds 6 epals.
> ...



  ich glaub ich bin der looser in kÃ¶lln. 
ne schon fein dafÃ¼r das du den rahmen gar nicht haben willst...


----------



## isah (19. Mai 2007)

Inspiriert von diesem Thread, durch dieses Video hab ich mich an Huerden versucht, aktueller Rekord ist  	
61 inch = 154.94 centimeters, mit der selben Technik wie in dem Video (4 Schritte, von beiden Beinen, beide Beine nach vorne, nicht die uebliche Huerden Technik). Ich bleib jetzt aber dran und schau mal wie hoch ich komme, in den naechsten Wochen.


----------



## locdog (19. Mai 2007)

61" lol, das ist schon ziemlich, wen nicht sogar sehr hoch, muss auch mal versuchen


----------



## isah (19. Mai 2007)

Hab nochwas.. 3 epals Sidehop mit meinem neuen Trial (Ein-)Rad....


----------



## Eisbein (19. Mai 2007)

martin du machst mit angst.


----------



## Jonny0r (19. Mai 2007)

muss ja ehrlich gestehen.. weiss net mal wirklich was das alles ist :-(

Sidehop?

Rollbunny?

Tretbunny?

Tipper?

Autodachtechnik?

Coustellier? (VR dann HR)

Gaps/ Spanier?

.......

aber trial macht mir super viel spass.. habs früher schon gemacht.. aber hab damit aufgehört weils in schüler jahren einfach zu teuer würde.. wenn da mal ein felgen übern jordan ging.. oder sowas.. aber mittlerweile hab ich es wieder entdeckt für mich.. und fahr seit ein paar monaten wieder aktiv.. 

aber mein höchster hop.. den ich ausm stand kann .. geht an die 60cm.. so in dieser höher schaff ichs auch auf mauern und über mauern.. mehr is leider noch net drin.. ich versuch in letzer zeit die balance aufm hinterrad zu halten.. aber das is so endlos schwer.. und hier anner saar gibs auch wirklich garkeine interresanten plätze .. aber man macht das beste draus.. und hüpft jede treppe hoch die einem vor die nase kommt..  und keine mauer auf die man net min. das vorderrad hebt :-D


----------



## Jonny0r (19. Mai 2007)

achja.. und net vergessen.. noch was auf das ich total stolz bin.. 180° bunnyhop.. :-D

PS: ich trial mit MTB.. hab leider kein son tolles koxx oder sowas.. :-( die sind a..rm. teuer


----------



## konrad (20. Mai 2007)

hab letztens mein tipp-rekord auf 1.17m verbessert-mit Rear-disc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialsrider (20. Mai 2007)

konrad schrieb:


> hab letztens mein tipp-rekord auf 1.17m verbessert-mit Rear-disc



isch glob da sind wa quasi gleich auf!   hab meine 8ep in köln net gemessen...
wars aufs hinterrad?? ...egal wie gibt aufjedenfall nen daumen   oder auch 2 :   

was sidehopstn du?


----------



## konrad (20. Mai 2007)

zur zeit lächerlich wenig...ich komm neben dem studium einfach zu wenig zum fahren.tippen geht immer,aber beim sidehop zeigt sich wieviel körner man noch in den beinen hat...


----------



## curry4king (20. Mai 2007)

Jonny0r schrieb:


> achja.. und net vergessen.. noch was auf das ich total stolz bin.. 180° bunnyhop.. :-D
> 
> PS: ich trial mit MTB.. hab leider kein son tolles koxx oder sowas.. :-( die sind a..rm. teuer



koxx is net toll :-D


----------



## trialsrider (20. Mai 2007)

konrad schrieb:


> zur zeit lächerlich wenig...ich komm neben dem studium einfach zu wenig zum fahren.tippen geht immer,aber beim sidehop zeigt sich wieviel körner man noch in den beinen hat...



das heisst?  

@curry4king: doch koxx IST toll! die haben echt viel für den Trial Sport getan und sind soweit ich weiß auch immernoch marktführend. und die neuen KOXX modelle sehen sehr geil aus! und ich glaub die werden auch was taugen.


----------



## Eisbein (20. Mai 2007)

treter und tipper haben nun gleiches niveau erreicht, gester abend 108cm, aber das war i-wie recht locker. und roller liegt schon weit drüber (5-10cm)


----------



## trialsrider (20. Mai 2007)

Eisbein schrieb:


> treter und tipper haben nun gleiches niveau erreicht, gester abend 108cm, aber das war i-wie recht locker. und roller liegt schon weit drüber (5-10cm)



da bin isch ja sooo gespannt wenn du hier bist!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AcaPulco (20. Mai 2007)

konrad schrieb:


> hab letztens mein tipp-rekord auf 1.17m verbessert-mit Rear-disc



Was hatn das mit ner scheibenbremse zu tun? Entweder oben oder net. Felge oder Scheibe ist doch wurscht!


----------



## Eisbein (20. Mai 2007)

trialsrider schrieb:


> da bin isch ja sooo gespannt wenn du hier bist!



wenn das rad fit ist dann kann ich da mit sicherheit noch einiges drauflegen...  
man wie ich mich schon freue.  nur blöd das die woche so viel schul stress ist da komm ich nicht zum trialen...


----------



## ecols (21. Mai 2007)

what? 118 im rollbunny? mitm 26"?


----------



## NOS-Trial (21. Mai 2007)

AcaPulco schrieb:


> Was hatn das mit ner scheibenbremse zu tun? Entweder oben oder net. Felge oder Scheibe ist doch wurscht!



es kommt bie scheibe oft mal vor das man mitm HR an der Kante hängt und dann die disc langsam durchrutscht...  (siehe Köln video bei DaniComas)

von daher is 117 mit disc was besonderes 


bei mir gingen mit HS33 hinten gleich 7cm mehr beim treter


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (21. Mai 2007)

also das im Köln video von Dani kann man nicht als Massstab nehmen... meine Hope 2007 vorne wie hinten zieht so brutal das ich schon alles versucht habe, das sie etwas zu dosieren ist... also da rutscht nichts mehr.. brutal ist das einzige Wort was die Bremskraft beschreiben kann... sollte jeder sich mal von überzeugen...


----------



## NOS-Trial (21. Mai 2007)

BRAUNSCHWEIG XL schrieb:


> also das im Köln video von Dani kann man nicht als Massstab nehmen... meine Hope 2007 vorne wie hinten zieht so brutal das ich schon alles versucht habe, das sie etwas zu dosieren ist... also da rutscht nichts mehr.. brutal ist das einzige Wort was die Bremskraft beschreiben kann... sollte jeder sich mal von überzeugen...



das stimmt allerdings bin die 07er mal bei nem Kumpel gefahrn

im Vergleich dazu ist meine 06er Hope hinten richtig schlecht...


----------



## trialsrider (21. Mai 2007)

ecols schrieb:


> what? 118 im rollbunny? mitm 26"?



 klar muss! also mim ashton gehts super und beim zhi liegts vlt am komischen vorbau den der herr eisbein drauf hat aber mal sehen werde mal nen battle mit ihm starten!


----------



## Eisbein (21. Mai 2007)

trialsrider schrieb:


> klar muss! also mim ashton gehts super und beim zhi liegts vlt am komischen vorbau den der herr eisbein drauf hat aber mal sehen werde mal nen battle mit ihm starten!



also mit entsprechender größe und nem naja kurzen rad gehts prima. ich muss auch sagen es geht mit dem zhi schon einfach als mit dem darkhorse obwohl das zhi mehr als 60mm länger ist. also ich finde der roller ist ne prima technik wenn man genug anlauf hat. 
@ martin: also battle immer gerne, das pusht mich so richtig... wir werden sehen. Ich werde mich morgen im kraftraum noch mal richtig quälen beim reißen,


----------



## noob-rider (21. Mai 2007)

also ich habe dann au mal nen paar rekorde zu verzeichnen nach knapp 2 wochen neues rad 
sidehop: 15-20cm
bunnyhop auf 40-50cm 
und nen paar pedal-kicks


----------



## florianwagner (8. Juni 2007)

heute 2mal 1,20 getippt, hehehe...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alien1976 (8. Juni 2007)

Sidehop 90cm und Tipper
Gap 250cm mit leichten Höhenunterschied


----------



## biker ben (8. Juni 2007)

florianwagner schrieb:


> heute 2mal 1,20 getippt, hehehe...



heilige ********, nicht schlecht flo


----------



## 525Rainer (12. Juni 2007)

isah schrieb:


> 20"
> -> Ich fahre seit den sommerferien
> 
> Sidehop - bei mir ein lächerlicher bunnyhop zur seite, mit ~ 3 palletten..
> ...



ich habe heute mal ernsthaft gapen probiert und habe deinen reckord überboten: 1.60cm auf gleicher höhe!
ich frag mich jetzt ernsthaft wie man über 2m gappen soll ich habe diese technik echt erfolgreich ignoriert bis jetzt!


----------



## isah (12. Juni 2007)

LOL! Rainer, wie alt ist das denn!? 

Wenn du Hilfe beim Gappen brauchst, der Andy macht das sehr fein  erinner ich mich noch gerne an Muenchen...


----------



## Cubus (13. Juni 2007)

fahre jetz seit 3 Jahren

bunny - 107cm
treter - 96cm
tipper - gleiche höhe 96cm
side - 100cm
gap - 200cm
coust - vielleicht ne 5er


----------



## trialsrider (13. Juni 2007)

525Rainer schrieb:


> ich habe heute mal ernsthaft gapen probiert und habe deinen reckord überboten: 1.60cm auf gleicher höhe!
> ich frag mich jetzt ernsthaft wie man über 2m gappen soll ich habe diese technik echt erfolgreich ignoriert bis jetzt!



nu ja, man muss eigentlich nur den Spanier machen (hinterrad schön saftig gegen die kante pressen und sich abfedern lassen)...also 220 cm gehen damit bei mir immer.


----------



## Monty98 (13. Juni 2007)

Leider mein neuer persönlicher Rekord:
im Moment 19 Tage radlos...


----------



## EchoPure (14. Juni 2007)

fahre jetze ein bischen mehr als 3 jahre
Treter:hatte ich mal 1,20m geschaft
Tipper:1,10m
treter Coust:1,13m
Sidehop:1,03m is aber noch was drinn
Antritt:ca 2,30m
Coust:1,03m
und jetze is mein Bike am A.... !
Was sagt ihr dazu ist das gut oder eh mittelmaß?


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (14. Juni 2007)

Zoo wärter 1 woche ist schon längst vorbei wo is das video von deinem 150er treter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyMetal (14. Juni 2007)

kind, begreifst du es nicht? mit treter meint der ein gap!!150 gap!!! nich hoch, das is ja nu nich so prall, als dass man davon ein video machen müsste!


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (14. Juni 2007)

bleib locker junge^^


----------



## trialsrider (14. Juni 2007)

EchoPure schrieb:


> fahre jetze ein bischen mehr als 3 jahre
> Treter:hatte ich mal 1,20m geschaft
> Tipper:1,10m
> treter Coust:1,13m
> ...



dat is gut mein Sohn würde ich sagen!


----------



## HeavyMetal (14. Juni 2007)

ich bin so locker wie deine schraube kleiner, nur kann ich sone idiotie nich ignorieren, is nich böse gemeint aber les dir mal die vorherige seite durch, da ging doch nun deutlich hervor, was gemeint war!!!


----------



## KermitB4 (14. Juni 2007)

na na na, wer wird denn gleich in die luft gehen... 

MFG


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (15. Juli 2007)

Habe heute mal intensiv gappen geÃ¼bt,da hier heute eine Bullenhitze ist/war(-->Keine Wolke am Himmel,35 grad im Schatten.)Und ich mich gezwungen sah unter einer BrÃ¼cke zu Trialen...
-Gap gleiche HÃ¶he,HR auf HR,ohne Anlauf 216,3cm(Ist aber schon die Grenze,komme vlt. nur noch paar cm. weiter)
-Gap aufs VR konnte ich bis heute morgen nicht,komme jetzt aber nach 4 1/2 Stunden auf 160cm mit Wheel-Swap auf der Ziel-Epal.

Hoffe bei euch ist das Wetter nicht so erbarmungslos,hier ists entweder den ganzen Tag am Regnen,oder es herrscht absolut Hitze.

N'Abend,
Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (18. Juli 2007)

sidehop auf ne ttp ( war aber nur 69cm hoch)


----------



## Eisbein (29. Juli 2007)

sidehop: 93cm


----------



## NOS-Trial (29. Juli 2007)

Eisbein schrieb:


> sidehop: 93cm



ebenfalls!  


Treter HR 83cm

Coust 87cm  (Treter - zwischensprung und dann VR to HR)


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (29. Juli 2007)

so ich auch ma hier ^^  fahre seit knapp 6  Monaten   ( 20" )

Sidehop: 4-5 epals

Treter: 75 cm aufs hr 1m mit beiden rädern

Gap: 170 cm

Coustellier: hmm so 40 cm^^

Roller: hmm auf hr garnich ich versteh das nich

Drop-Gap: von 2 m runter

ich glaub das ist ok für 6 monate


----------



## isah (29. Juli 2007)

Alles so Pi mal Daumen, ne?


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (29. Juli 2007)

Velpke-Trial07 schrieb:


> ....Gap: 170 cm
> Drop-Gap: von 2 m runter
> ...



Gibts ein ein Video o.Ã.?HÃ¶rt sich doch schon sehr gwagt an,ich sage jetzt aber einfach mal des kann scho hin kommen.Ich war jedenfalls nach 6 Monaten noch weit von solchen Sachen entfernt,Respekt,weiter so 


Ich selbst schrieb:


> Gap von gleicher HÃ¶he 216,..cm


217,0cm aber mit HÃ¤ngen und WÃ¼rgen 
Sers,
Martin


----------



## Eisbein (3. August 2007)

foto von meinem sidehop rekord.
der ist jetzt schon richtig sicher...


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (3. August 2007)

FÃ¼r einen Versuch doch schon recht ordentlich,Nico,des wird scho'

Wie hoch is'n des?


----------



## curry4king (4. August 2007)

Ich will dann auch ma
Sidehop 6 (vill 6nhalb mit hänngen und würgen)
Coust 5
Bunny 7 (5-5nHalb aufs HR)
Drops 2 Meter mehr noch nisch getraut
Gaps hmm bissel mehr als Radlänge nisch so meine stärke
Hook 10 (nach vielen anläufen) mit einer gegen klapps ganz gut
Surfer so 10-15 Meter
Treter so 5 ca

ok des wars glaube
achja fahr 2 Jahre jetzte


----------



## MSC-Trialer (8. Dezember 2007)

So ich grab mal eine "fast" Threadleiche aus.

Neuer Rekord bei mir 3,57m Rollbunnyhopgap auf gleicher Höhe. War quasi über so ne Straße wo nur die Busse durchfahren können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sebi-online88 (8. Dezember 2007)

MSC-Trialer schrieb:


> So ich grab mal eine "fast" Threadleiche aus.
> 
> Neuer Rekord bei mir 3,57m Rollbunnyhopgap auf gleicher Höhe. War quasi über so ne Straße wo nur die Buse durchfahren können.




wie lange war denn dein Anlauf?


----------



## MSC-Trialer (8. Dezember 2007)

sebi-online88 schrieb:


> wie lange war denn dein Anlauf?



Naja is schlecht zu sagen weil ich  mehr nach den Kurbelumdrehungen kucke und da waren es 2 volle Umdrehungen.

Edit: Der Bunnyhop war aufs Hinterrad gelandet nicht auf beide Räder


----------



## KermitB4 (8. Dezember 2007)

Ich werd dann auch mal meine Rekorde aktuallisieren:

Sidehop 104 cm
Coustl auf 80 cm
VR Gap 1,77 m

MFG


----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (8. Dezember 2007)

nuja...aktuell sind bei mir mitm 26er 135 tipper, 127 sidehop, 127 coust...mitm 20er so 125 treter, 130 roller und so 125 sidehop....un switched sidehop gute sieben e-pal...

jo...eig standart...;-) ändert sich leider netviel zZ


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (8. Dezember 2007)

Update seit mein Coust da ist:
Treter 106 cm
Roller:90cm
Gap:ca. 20cm Ã¼ner RadlÃ¤nge
Sidehop:Heute meine 109 cm auf die Reihe bekommen.


----------



## HeavyMetal (8. Dezember 2007)

verdammt, wenn ich das schon lese, alle sidehop gut über nen meter...
zur zeit gehtn bei mir relativ locker über 1.10 roller, gap sicher auch über 2.20 und coust auch ohne anlauf locker auf 6epal aber sidehop schaff ich nichmal 7 paletten...und irgendwie krich ichs nicht auf die reihe mal zur "richtigen" seite umzulernen...


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (8. Dezember 2007)

Hast Du erstmal auf die richtige Seite umgelernt kommt das nach und nach


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (9. Dezember 2007)

nach meinem umstieg aufs 26" und vor meiner krankheitspause seit 2-3wochen waren es 122 tipper, 116cm sidehop, coust ca 110 treter 118 und gap weiß ich net.
wenn cih wieder richtig foit und eingefahren bin, komm ich schon wieder auf meine richtigen höhen, aber immer langsam angehen lassen...


----------



## Trialmaniax (9. Dezember 2007)

Joar bei mir Sidehop: 116cm, Tipper: 124cm, Coust: 108cm, Treter kein Plan: ca 100cm, übers gappen reden wir beimri mal lieber nich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bertieeee (9. Dezember 2007)

so bei mir geht zur zeit tipper:130...140 je nachdem wie funzt, treter 122, treter aufs vr 127 sidehop 132 leider erst einmal, coust 120. gap hr:250..260 vr:260..270


----------



## isah (9. Dezember 2007)

bertieeee schrieb:


> so bei mir geht zur zeit tipper:130...140 je nachdem wie funzt, treter 122, treter aufs vr 127 sidehop 132 leider erst einmal, coust 120. gap hr:250..260 vr:260..270



das hoert sich doch mal richtig gut an


----------



## mr.mütze (9. Dezember 2007)

mal ne frage was ist en coust?

mfg marcel


----------



## curry4king (9. Dezember 2007)

z.b nen treter aufs VR (auf nen palettenstapel) sieht man oft in diesem russen winter rail video

mein neuer rekord ist sage und schreibe 1 monat und 2 wochen nicht zu fahren


----------



## boss81 (9. Dezember 2007)

zum thema  eigene rekorde...
side hop gehn locker die vier bis fünf paletten aber hal natürlich aufs backwheel!! hamma!
hock also n praller gingen im sommer bei ner show 7 paletten mit meinem koxx racing 26"
gaps alles was auf radstand ist..


----------



## Raimund-Aut (9. Dezember 2007)

mr.mütze schrieb:


> mal ne frage was ist en coust?
> 
> mfg marcel



Ein Coust ist ein gut Radfahren könnender Franzosenbruder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (9. Dezember 2007)

genau


----------



## KermitB4 (1. Februar 2008)

Hier mal wieder ein Update meiner seits:

Sidehop: 1,075 m

MFG


----------



## insane (2. Februar 2008)

KermitB4 schrieb:


> Sidehop: 1,075 m




gehts nicht genauer, ich finde 4 Nachkommastellen sollten es schon sein  

irgendwie bin ich scheinbar der einzigste Trialer hier im Forum, der den Sidehop nicht hinbekommt.... son kack


----------



## KermitB4 (2. Februar 2008)

107,5 cm! ists besser so?

MFG


----------



## mr.mütze (2. Februar 2008)

insane schrieb:


> gehts nicht genauer, ich finde 4 Nachkommastellen sollten es schon sein
> 
> irgendwie bin ich scheinbar der einzigste Trialer hier im Forum, der den Sidehop nicht hinbekommt.... son kack




ne wir sind schon 2. manchmal geht er manchmal nicht irgent wie blöd


----------



## Cryo-Cube (2. Februar 2008)

Bitte solidarität zeigen
Gibt es noch einem bei dem sich fast ein Jahr lang nix getan hat? Ich komm nirgends wo weiter(gut gap und VR gap sind vielleicht minimal besser geworden)


----------



## isah (2. Februar 2008)

Wie viel faehrst du?


----------



## AcaPulco (2. Februar 2008)

Puh, ich hab gestern endlich die 6 Paletten Sidehop geschafft. Treter bin ich etz auch an 5... wird langsam...


----------



## KAMIkazerider (2. Februar 2008)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:


> Bitte solidarität zeigen
> Gibt es noch einem bei dem sich fast ein Jahr lang nix getan hat? Ich komm nirgends wo weiter(gut gap und VR gap sind vielleicht minimal besser geworden)



Bei mir ist das so..... ausser letztens...der 2,40 gap bei dem es meine Echo Kurbel eleminiert hat...

ansonnsten häng ich beim sidehop vn 105-110 je nach tages form fest.
Was mich jedoch sehr wundert ist: wenn ich 3 wochen nicht radfahre schaff ich den ersten 105er sidehop auch gleich wieder....

irgentwie scheint mein level wneigstens nicht zu stagnieren


----------



## mr.mütze (2. Februar 2008)

ich hab das problem wenn ich vor palleten stehe also seitlich weis ich nicht wie ich abspringen soll des ging mal aber irgenwie nicht mehr hat jemand einen tip, wie der bewegungs ablauf ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (2. Februar 2008)

DafÃ¼r ist Trashzen immer noch die eine und beste Adresse 

http://www.trashzen.com/rear-wheel-sidehop.html


----------



## mr.mütze (2. Februar 2008)

jetzt muss ich noch mein wörterbuch auspacken und übersetzen aber danke

werd morgen gleich mal üben


----------



## Cryo-Cube (2. Februar 2008)

isah schrieb:


> Wie viel faehrst du?



relativ viel. Wenn das Wetter gut ist dann sicherlich 4x die Woche oder öfter .
Kann auch sein das ich zuviel fahre und dadurch stagniere.

Es ist ja so das wenn man zu viel trainiert man sogar schlechter werden kann.
Wenn man mit übermüdeten Körper/Muskeln trainiert dann prägt sich der Körper die Übungen so ein das sie zu diesem derzeitigen Zustand des Körpers passen.
Ist man dann wieder fit kann der Körper das beim ermüdeten Zustand erlernte nicht optimal auf die jetztige Situation umsetzen.

@KAMIkazerider
Geht mir auch so. Ich fahr am besten wenn ich eine Zeit lang(3 Tage oder länger) nicht gefahren bin. Deutet auch irgendwie drauf hin das ich zuviel trainiere

Vielleicht ist auch mein Fehler das ich solang fahre bis ich nicht mehr kann. Besser wäre es wohl aufzuhören wenn man grad die beste Phase hinter sich hat und die ersten Anzeichen von ermüdung eintreten


----------



## isah (2. Februar 2008)

Hast du niemand in Muenchen der dir's beibringen kann? Mangelts an Kraft oder Technik?


----------



## Cryo-Cube (2. Februar 2008)

Ich fahr meistens alleine. Ab und zu wird halt in der Gruppe gefahren, aber eher selten.
Ich denk mal es liegt mehr an der Technik, vielleicht aber auch an beidem.
An einem Tag schaff ich 7 epal 10x, dann schaff ich es wieder 2 Wochen lang nicht. Ach ist auch egal, hab meistens auch so meinen Spass. Trotzdem merkwürdig das 1 Jahr lang sich nix tut.


----------



## AcaPulco (3. Februar 2008)

Fahr in Gruppen, fahr eine bis eineinhalb stunden. Kollegen pushen, weil man sich evtl. beweisen will, oder von dem anderen noch was lernt. Auf jedenfall hab ichs fast aufgegeben alleine zu fahren. Langweilig und meist versteift man sich in irgendwas.
Mehr als 3 Tage hintereinander ist mist, meist schon mehr als 2 Tage hintereinanderer. Regeneration muss sein. 2 Tage fahren, ein Tag Pause sollte okay sein... dann immer mal 2 Tage Pause. Ich merke es selbst, dass ich oft, wenn ich 4 Tage nicht gefahren bin total Energie habe und Sachen hoch komm, die ich sonst schwer schaffe. Bis zur totalen ermüdung zu fahren ist absolut nicht empfehlenswert. Hab ich selbst zu lange gemacht, ist nur kontraproduktiv, wie du selbst schon erwähnt hast. 
Dazu kommt noch, dass man nicht nur eine Sache trainieren sollte. Man sollte keine 10 Sidehops hintereinander machen. Wenns bei den ersten 3 nicht klappt, was anderes machen, später wieder, sonst lernt es der Körper falsch.


----------



## Cryo-Cube (3. Februar 2008)

joa hast recht. Werd versuchen kürzer zu fahren und mehr Trainingspausen in der Woche
Fällt mir nur schwer mich dran zu halten weil ich so gern fahre


----------



## mr.mütze (3. Februar 2008)

so nach 1 1/2 stunden Ã¼ben gehen jetzt 5 â¬ paletten "freu" manch mal setzt ich zwar noch den fuÃ runter aber sonst gehts gut


----------



## KermitB4 (3. Februar 2008)

Ich fahre eigentlich jeden Tag und dann auch so zwischen 1 und 3 Stunden. Ich stelle nicht fest, dass am nächsten Tag (nach einem hart trainierten vortag) ich irgendwie keine Kraft habe.

Dass tägliches Training kontraproduktiv ist, kann ich bei mir nicht feststellen. Ich sehe es bei meinen Kumpels, wenn die mal 1 woche oder so nicht gefahren sind, dann haben die zwar Kraft aber überhaupt keine Bike-Beherrschung und sind sehr nervös beim Fahren.

MFG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (3. Februar 2008)

Rote Heatsink BelÃ¤ge sind nach 4 1/2 Monaten komplett runter.


----------



## Eisbein (3. Februar 2008)

sind die dinger nicht sau hart?


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (3. Februar 2008)

Daher diese Thema-Wahl


----------



## Eisbein (3. Februar 2008)

respekt martin. solltest dir vll. mal abgewöhnen jede woche zu flexen...


----------



## KAMIkazerider (3. Februar 2008)

Eisbein schrieb:


> respekt martin. solltest dir vll. mal abgewöhnen jede woche zu flexen...



man sollte doch auch nur die felge flexen...


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (3. Februar 2008)

Entweder das, oder das tÃ¤gliche Training eingrenzen...


Nein, ich flexe auch nur hÃ¶chstens einmal im Monat-meine Felge wÃ¤re mir fÃ¼r alles andere auch zu schade.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cryo-Cube (3. Februar 2008)

Erstaunlich wie manche hier täglich trainieren können ohne KO zu gehen.
Bei mir wäre spätestens ab dem vierten Tag Ende. Fahren macht dann kein Spaß mehr weil mein ganzer Körper übermüdet und lahm ist. Jeder Schmarrn fällt mir dann schwer und klappt eh nicht gescheit.

Hier ist was zur superkomensation, die gehen zwar hier nur auf die reine Leistung ein aber ähnlich ist es mit dem erlernen von komplexen Bewegungen. http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Superkompensation


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (4. Februar 2008)

Bei mir ist es so, dass ich meine Lust und Kraft auf/fÃ¼r Trialen Ã¼ber Nacht regeneriere. Das lÃ¤uft jetzt seit knapp zwei Jahren so und hinterlÃ¤sst eben auch Spuren am Rad und an mir. Am Wochenende fahre ich tÃ¤glich ca. 5 Stunden, und bekomme am Ende nichteinmal mehr anstÃ¤ndig die Bremse gedrÃ¼ckt. Aber am nÃ¤chsten Tag geht's es dann aufs Neue mit voller Fahrfreude und Kraft weiter.
Unter der Woche findet sich auch immernoch Zeit zum Fahren, die Sache mit dem "Zeitlich nicht hinbekommen" umgehe ich einfach, man kann sich immermal nach dem tÃ¤glichen Schul/Arbeitsstress Abends mal aufs Rad stellen und eine gediegende Runde fahren, auch wenn es, wie Du ja schon sagtest Cryo-Cube, oft alleine vonstatten geht. Wenn ich auf dem Rad stehe hab ich fÃ¼r den Moment nichts mehr mit Pflichten oder Ãhnlichem zu tun-ich fahr einfach, entspanne mich dabei und freue mich Ã¼ber eventuelle Fortschritte.
Und da Fahrradfahren fÃ¼r mich einfach ein Teil meines Lebens geworden ist, stÃ¶re ich mich auch nicht daran wenn ich mal einen Monat an der 100cm Sidehop Marke hÃ¤nge-es geht immer i.-wann weiter, daran besteht nie ein Zweifel!


----------



## KermitB4 (4. Februar 2008)

Da kann ich mich dir nur anschließen!

Zusätzlich trainiere ich noch MTB-Marathon und mache Krafttraining, gehe Schwimmen und Jogge.

Mit der Regenerierung habe ich noch nie ein Problem gehabt. Es geht immer weiter und weiter und weiter und weiter...

MFG


----------



## Eisbein (4. März 2008)

letzte wochen beim leichtathletik training: http://fummi.dyndns.org/cpg133/displayimage.php?pid=2781&fullsize=1 

waren ca. 145cm 
hab nur 2 auftakt schritte gemacht, also anlauf ist was anderes.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (4. März 2008)

Neuer Rahmen?


----------



## Eisbein (4. März 2008)




----------



## dane08 (4. März 2008)

stand nicht irgendwo das der hösel auch jeden tag 4 h gefahren ist?
dann kanns ja (wenn man dran gewöhnt ist so viel zu fahren) nicht so kontraproduktiv sein


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (4. März 2008)

Jo kann ich mich nur anschliesen. Hatte letztens ne Woche Pause gehabt (Reperaturen und mieses Wetter). Das war vielleicht ne Qual.
Jetzt Steh ich wieder 3 Tage auf dem Bike und kann dank genug Ergeiz wieder ein bisschen was verzeichnen 

TrettBunny: von unsicheren 80cm auf sichere 94cm 
(anlauf etwa 1 Kurbel umdrehung zum Hinderniss(Tendenz fallend))
Bunny: von 80cm auf 91cm 

Bei denn anderen Techniken erstmal ein bisschen am "Style" gefeilt. Schön Ruhig und geschmeidig gehts es weiter


----------



## dane08 (18. März 2008)

endlich klappt n treter auf 7 1/2 ep und n gap aufs vr über 1m auf knappe 6 ep klappt auch, hatte da noch sone kleine gehwegplatte zum abspringen
ma sehen was im sommer noch dazukommt am gappen muss ich auf jedenfall arbeiten
nur ma ne frage an 20er fahrer unzwar wie weit kommt ihr so beim gappen? ich schaff 2,20 aber dann knallts ordentlich bei der landung 
bischen weniger geht dann aber auch uneschranzt


----------



## MSC-Trialer (18. März 2008)

dane08 schrieb:


> endlich klappt n treter auf 7 1/2 ep und n gap aufs vr über 1m auf knappe 6 ep klappt auch, hatte da noch sone kleine gehwegplatte zum abspringen
> ma sehen was im sommer noch dazukommt am gappen muss ich auf jedenfall arbeiten
> nur ma ne frage an 20er fahrer unzwar wie weit kommt ihr so beim gappen? ich schaff 2,20 aber dann knallts ordentlich bei der landung
> bischen weniger geht dann aber auch uneschranzt



Ich komm auf bißl was über 2,40m bei gleicher Höhe ohne einschranzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (18. März 2008)

Der Zeit leider bescheide 2 Meter weit.


----------



## Trialmaniax (18. März 2008)

MSC-Trialer schrieb:


> Ich komm auf bißl was über 2,40m bei gleicher Höhe ohne einschranzen.




wie weit war eigentlich das ding bei uns letzte woche. lag auch so bei 2,40 oder?


----------



## HeavyMetal (18. März 2008)

2.38


----------



## MSC-Trialer (18. März 2008)

HeavyMetal schrieb:


> 2.38



Weil du nicht messen kannst


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (18. März 2008)

hab auchn par neue rekorde aufgestellt...
tipper 124cm aufs HR mit 1,5 kurbeln, 121cm mit 1 kurbel und 110cm mit 0,5 kurbeln. sidehop 121cm, tipper aufs VR 115cm und coust 110cm, aber daüfr sauber. 
aber da geht noch was, bin noch am aufholen....

cya....


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (21. März 2008)

Mit Federgabel im Rad 7 Epals auf das Hr getreten.


----------



## Trialmaniax (21. März 2008)

heute, sidehop 1,18


----------



## isah (21. März 2008)

Gratuliere!


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (24. März 2008)

Genau zwei Jahre Biketrial.
Und als Geschenk gibt's das hier, der erste und ich denke leider auch letzte mal dieses Jahr




Also zwei Rekorde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raimund-Aut (24. März 2008)

Neuer Rekord heut in der Halle:

Gap 1,75 m mit dem falschen Fuß vorne...

ziemlich sinnlos  aber lustig!


----------



## isah (28. März 2008)

Ich dachte du bist im Fitnessstudio?


----------



## isah (23. April 2008)

Kein Rekord, aber das hoechste das ich auf Tape habe (muesste knapp 127cm sein). Sidehop Rekord mit dem Rad ist 128cm, Treter 8 Epals, Tipper eiert immernoch bei 7 epals - wobei ich mich noch nicht traue 8 zu versuchen, ist schon verdammt hoch zum gegen fahren. 

Sonst faellt mir nichts ein, das ich gemessen haette. Video kommt irgendwann, wollte mir erstmal ne neue Cam zulegen, keine Lust den dicken Kasten mit mir rum zu schleppen. 

martin


----------



## bertieeee (23. April 2008)

naja siehste wird doch


----------



## isah (23. April 2008)

Jau deine Tipps und das aktuelle Coustellier Video sind verantwortlich fuer mindestens 5 cm. Ich danke 

martin


----------



## Raimund-Aut (23. April 2008)

Bitte jene Tipps auch für das billige Fußvolk hier zu veröffentlichen. Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isah (23. April 2008)

Also erstmal, was ich fuer mich gemerkt habe, der Sidehop auf'm 20" ist ein anderer als der auf dem 26". Den fehlenden bounce muss man irgendwie wieder gut machen, ich hab das Gefuehl das geht durch Hebel. 

Imo je weiter man sich bueckt, desto hoeher kommt man. Ich sehe das auf meinen Videos sehr deutlich, wenn ich beim Absprung nicht weit genug runter gehe komme ich nicht hoch genug. Ich denke am besten wie Gilles fast auf's hr runter, wenn man das mal routiniert hat hohlt man damit was raus. 

Was Bertie mir erklaert hat ist, dass man beim Absprung so senkrecht wie moeglich stehen sollte. Einmal hat man den Psychologischen Effekt, dass das Hinderniss 'kleiner' aussieht, und dann kann man mehr schwung hohlen, beim Arsch-runter-gehen. 

Die zwei Sachen - Arsch runter und beim Absprung senkrecht stehen - haben mir sehr geholfen und ich bin jetzt mit dem 26" auf der selben Hoehe wie auf dem 20". 

Ich hab noch jede Menge Platz zum hr, beim runter gehen vor dem Absprung. Daran arbeite ich gerade am meisten, und natuerlich am verrenken bei der Landung. Die 130cm muessten bald fallen, wenn ich mich ran halte...

//Edit

Ich rede wirr, ich seh schon. 

Gerade stehen beim Absprung: 






Runter gehen:


----------



## mr.mütze (23. April 2008)

das mit dem runter gehen bis fast aufs hr habe ich auch gemerkt wenn man bewusst weiter runter geht hat man mehr schwung finde ich.

gruß marcel


----------



## isah (23. April 2008)




----------



## Raimund-Aut (23. April 2008)

cool


----------



## trialsrider (25. April 2008)

1 Isah ich liebe dich schon allein für dein Rad...das KOXX boxx find ich sau hübsch auch wenn ich von KOXX sonst net sooo der Fan bin.  

2 Du bist ein Tier...wie kannst du 128cm sidehoppen und keine 8ep tippen? so krass bei mir ises genau umgekehrt ich tippe jetzt wenn ich mal im training bin sau oft easy 8 aber sidehop geht nix über 112cm   aber ich glaub das mim arsch runter wird bei mir auch was bringen...

na ja hab jetzt erstmal innenminiskus und kreuzband am knie gerissen muss erstmal die op abwarten aber DANN wird sowas von trainiert....danke isah


----------



## isah (25. April 2008)

Danke dir. Das Boxx ist schon ok, stand aber auch schon auf angenehmeren 26" Raedern.. 

Sidehop sind halt die Oberschenkel, beim Tippen braucht man ne Technik die ich ja so vom 20" nicht kenne. 

Gute Besserung mit dem Knie! Beim radfahren passiert?


----------



## florianwagner (25. April 2008)

geil das mit dem sidehop, heute hab ichs mal genauso gemacht und siehe da 110cm


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (25. April 2008)

Wahnsinn, 3 Wochen kein Rad unterm Hintern und schon 2 Kg drauf


----------



## Cubus (25. April 2008)

Bunny: 1,18 m
Gap: 2,30 m - aufs Hinterrad, Voderrad noch nicht gemessen
Sidehop: 1,07 m - kotzt mich an, da muss noch mehr gehen
Autodach: bei 1,50 - letztens das erste mal, auf ne alte S-Klasse drauf

hat jemand n änlichen Tip (siehe oben) für Sidehop mitm 20Zoll?


----------



## locdog (26. April 2008)

@isah
LOL 128cm das ist ein argument
, fersuche auch seit langerem tieeeef runterzugehen und das hilft wirklich, jetzt fahre ich NUR 1 die woche und kome so 116 hoch (2cm hocher als mein rekord mit guter form)  aber was mich uberrasch hat ist nen treter aus nur einer kurbel auf 125cm...einfach so um 10 nen eigenen rekord gerbrochen, das verstehe ich uberhaupt nicht 
muss mahl das foto hoch laden 

da ich glaub noch nie hier reingepost habe mache ich das mahl:

side:116
treter 125 aus ne kurbel, 105 aus ne halben
tipper: kann ich immer noch nicht  aber manchmal sinds es 110
haken: auf was geneigtes so um die 150-160 mus aber schon gut geneigt sein 
gap: 250 auf HR und VR
side auf HR: 102


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialsrider (27. April 2008)

@ISAH:

Jo is beim radfahren passiert...ich depp wollte mal wieder dirtjumpen^^

hier das video zum sturz^^

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=bqtPB_7X790


----------



## isah (2. Mai 2008)

Der beste den ich auf Tape bekommen habe. Bin von ner Spahnholzplatte abgesprungen, weil da ne Pfuetze ist. Nur noch eine Frage von Wochen bis ich den sicher drin habe...

//EDIT: nur um klarzustellen, der ist nicht gestanden. Ich war zwar schon paar mal oben, aber rutsche immer vom Pedal. Ist ne beschissene Krankheit.


----------



## Scr4t (2. Mai 2008)

siehe signatur (1. Zeile...)


----------



## dane08 (22. Mai 2008)

so hab endlich die 8 ep geknackt , zwar nur mitm treter aber der rest kommt och noch dran


----------



## Eisbein (22. Mai 2008)

8pal treter ist dick. 

Ich tippe mitlerweile auch 8epals...


----------



## dane08 (22. Mai 2008)

tippen mitm 20er geht ja leider nicht so richtig


----------



## mr.mütze (22. Mai 2008)

machst du doch trotzdem und es geht fast


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (23. Mai 2008)

Ihr Irren
Habe gestern endlich drei vier mal 6epal geschafft*Stolz*


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (23. Mai 2008)

Das wird Jan, das wird
Und 6 Epals sind schon recht ordentlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dane08 (23. Mai 2008)

vor ca. nem 3/4 jahr war ich auch noch bei 6 ep


----------



## Eisbein (23. Mai 2008)

jo genau 6 sind net schlecht und letztes jahr war ich bei 7 also keine wirklich steigung, aber bei so wenig training...


----------



## spanishgapper (24. Mai 2008)

von 7 auf 8 in einem Jahr ist doch super! Danach kommen vllt. noch neun und dann ist erstmal Ände Gelende. Herr Raab macht zwar anscheinend 11 Paletten, aber das hat er auch nicht an einem Tag gelernt.


----------



## dane08 (29. Juni 2008)

hab n neuen rekord , 1,30 gap von 1ep auf 6ep  (hr zu hr und hr zu vr)
 wie lieg ich da so mit?


----------



## isah (29. Juni 2008)

Jo ist ganz gut, ich wuerd den Abstand vergroessern.


----------



## bertieeee (29. Juni 2008)

so bei mir geht zur zeit sidehop 140cm, coust 132cm, hook up 170cm, tippen auch so um die 140cm, treter so 130 cm, gab 270..280cm und dank dem neuen conti rubber queen auch sidehop 9epal aufs hr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isah (29. Juni 2008)

Sehr beeindruckend, was meinst du mit Coust? Sidehop bin ich knapp ueber 135cm, Coust 8 Epals, Treter 8. Gap auf's Vr 2.75m, bei 2.60m Gap Hr zu Hr ist mir Heute leider das Koxx durchgerissen, denke da gehen noch paar Zentimeter.

Mit'm Echo Team 20" 9 Epals Sidehop, 127 Bunnyhop, 8 Epals treter.


----------



## Trialmaniax (30. Juni 2008)

hab gestern nen peugeot 106 aufs hr getippt. waren geneigte 1,37 naja auto pusht halt, undd die 8 seitlich gehen langsam recht vernünftig


----------



## trialsrider (30. Juni 2008)

Eisbein schrieb:


> 8pal treter ist dick.
> 
> Ich tippe mitlerweile auch 8epals...



dick! mach mal video!


----------



## Eisbein (30. Juni 2008)

trialsrider schrieb:


> dick! mach mal video!


hab ich doch! http://tv.isg.si/site/?q=filebrowser/Eisbein  training bt


----------



## locdog (1. Juli 2008)

normal mache ich sidehops so knapp uber 110 rekord war bei 116. generel war es schwer sich an die 115 zu nahern.
seit einen monat fahre ich aber ausschlieslich natur und das hat gut getan 
mal schnel denn rekord um satte 11cm geknackt 
mein ziel wahr dieses jahr 120, hatte schon bedanken ob es uberhaupt moglich wahre, und jetzt sehe ich schon die 130 marke 

http://img364.imageshack.us/img364/5701/p1190037mx1.jpg


----------



## TRAILER (1. Juli 2008)

127 ist echt ne gute leistung schaffen nicht alle weltmeister so wie ich das mitbekommen habe.
gratulation


----------



## locdog (4. Juli 2008)

thx 
bin gespannt wie ich so was in der stadt umsetzen kann. es ist was anderews wen man vor so einen schonen stein steht als vor ne scharfen 90*60*90 kannte


----------



## duro e (5. Juli 2008)

also ich fahre erst 4 monate also is noch nikks dolles aber mein treter is bei knapp 45 cm , mein roll bunny bei 92cm seit 2 tagen , mein side hop bei 30cm und coust beherrsche ich noch nicht wirklich.


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (6. Juli 2008)

duro e schrieb:


> also ich fahre erst 4 monate also is noch nikks dolles aber mein treter is bei knapp 45 cm , mein roll bunny bei 92cm seit 2 tagen , mein side hop bei 30cm und coust beherrsche ich noch nicht wirklich.



mitm sehr langen 26" nach 4 monaten 92 cm rollern , nich schlecht


----------



## duro e (6. Juli 2008)

hehe danke . aber eig is nen langes rad besser fürn hohen roller . mitm kurzen rahmen komm ich nicht so hoch . aber vielleicht liegt es auch daran das ich 1.88m groß bin
wer weiß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vollidiot (6. Juli 2008)

duro e schrieb:


> hehe danke . aber eig is nen langes rad besser fürn hohen roller . mitm kurzen rahmen komm ich nicht so hoch . aber vielleicht liegt es auch daran das ich 1.88m groß bin
> wer weiß.



bitte? Mit Roller meinst du vorderrad aufsetzen und dann Hinterrad hinterherziehen, oder? Keinen Rollbunnyhop. Weil der ist jawohl unter Garantie mit einem kurzen Bike besser machbar, auch wenn du 1,88 groß bist.


----------



## duro e (6. Juli 2008)

nein ich meine schon den rollbunny hop ich sage nur immer roller . ich kann eigentlich auf 92cm landen wie ich will . mitm vr zu erst oder mitm hr zu erst oder mit beiden. das mit dem bike ist so eine sache also ich komme mit meinem langen bike wirklich besser zurecht beim bunny als mitm kurzen. es wird warscheinlich daran liegen weil ich kaum nen kurzes fahre . aber is auch egal , hab gar keine lust über das zu diskutieren ich finde es ist jedermanns sache , der eine brauch nen 20er der eine kommt mitm 26er hoch . ist einfach so eine sache.


----------



## Sherco (7. Juli 2008)

Naja das ist nicht wirklich jedermanns eigenes Ding,die Geo ist ja nunmal Bestimmt und keine auslegungssache :>
Somit ist es sehr verwunderlich,das du mit einem langen bike besser rollerst.
Was bist du denn für ein kurzes gefahren?


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (7. Juli 2008)

meine aktuellen rekorde....:
tipper 130
sidehop 122
treter 8P
halbe kurbel7,5P
coust 7,5
 mehr hab ich bisher nicht gemessen
es wird immer besser.......


----------



## duro e (7. Juli 2008)

bin nen gu gefahren . aber wie gesagt ich komme mit meinem langen rahmen echt besser hoch . vielleicht bin ich nen einzelfall . keine ahnung aber wie gesagt vielleicht auch gewönungssache .


----------



## isah (7. Juli 2008)

-=:trialsMAX:=- schrieb:


> meine aktuellen rekorde....:
> tipper 130
> sidehop 122
> treter 8P
> ...



Gute höhen, aber den Coust müssen wir wirklich mal definieren. Ich weiss nie, was damit jetzt gemeint ist. Ich mein mit Coust von beiden Rädern auf's Hr, und dann übers Vr aufs Hr. Manche machen den mit Anlauf? Oder einfach vom Hr?

martin


----------



## mr.mütze (7. Juli 2008)

duro e schrieb:


> bin nen gu gefahren . aber wie gesagt ich komme mit meinem langen rahmen echt besser hoch . vielleicht bin ich nen einzelfall . keine ahnung aber wie gesagt vielleicht auch gewönungssache .[/QUO
> 
> welches gu biste gefahren weil ich kenn keinen gu rahmen außer den neuen die kein hohes bb haben. und mit hohem innenlager ist bunny hop immer etwas schwer.


----------



## HeavyMetal (7. Juli 2008)

nich zwingend, alles ne frage des vorbaus


----------



## mr.mütze (7. Juli 2008)

ja gut haste recht geht bei mir ja auch mit 55+ aber es geht schon schwieriger woltle halt damit sagen das man nciht ein langes rad mit niedrigen bb mit nem kurzen und hohem bb vergleichen kann oder sollte. gehen tut alles


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (7. Juli 2008)

kann ich bestätigen. BT taugt auch noch für bunnys


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (8. Juli 2008)

isah schrieb:


> Gute höhen, aber den Coust müssen wir wirklich mal definieren. Ich weiss nie, was damit jetzt gemeint ist. Ich mein mit Coust von beiden Rädern auf's Hr, und dann übers Vr aufs Hr. Manche machen den mit Anlauf? Oder einfach vom Hr?
> 
> martin


danke. muss noch am sidehop pfeilen, weil da gehen die 120+ nicht sicher genug.

Also wenn man es genau nimmt ist ein coust nicht einfahc irgendwie aufs VR. alles übers VR gegappt istn franzose, und coust ist n kleiner treter um schwung zu holen und direkt nachm treter n backhop aufs VR und dann nachziehen aufs HR. dat isn coust. den treter kan man mit ner halben mchen oder mit ner ganzen kurbelumdrehung.


----------



## duro e (8. Juli 2008)

bin das du typhon gefahren in short von 06 glaueb ich auf jeden fall nen hohes tretlager und nen mittelhoher vorbau . ich kam damit wirklich nicht hoch . obwohl ich mit fast jedem rad nen ganz guten bunny kann.


----------



## luckygambler (8. Juli 2008)

Velpke-Trial07 schrieb:


> mitm sehr langen 26" nach 4 monaten 92 cm rollern , nich schlecht



jo! ich fahre ja immer mit ihm, und ich konnts auch kaum glauben. wir haben eine palette nach der anderen draufgelegt. der kam 86cm hoch, hatte ein maßband bei. 
kannmir gut vorstellen, dass er die 92er marke auch geknackt hat. 
alex must auf jeden fall weiter üben!


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (8. Juli 2008)

naja,  üb lieber tippen.


----------



## isah (8. Juli 2008)

Jungs quatscht den Thread nicht voll, wie man ein langes Rad bunnyhoppt kann doch auch in jedem anderen Thread besprochen werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duro e (8. Juli 2008)

isah beruhig dich mal meine güte .


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (8. Juli 2008)

wegen des ganzes gequatsches hier über bunnyhop hab ich heute mal bunnyhop geübt. (mal wieder seit längerem) 
und das ergebniss waren 121cm  find ich dufte.


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (8. Juli 2008)

isah schrieb:


> Jungs quatscht den Thread nicht voll, wie man ein langes Rad bunnyhoppt kann doch auch in jedem anderen Thread besprochen werden.



ich denke der thread ist dazu da, und wenn es jemand in nem anderren thema angesprochen/weitergeführt hätte , würde eh jemand wieder meckern.


----------



## duro e (8. Juli 2008)

jopp da haste mal recht.


----------



## 525Rainer (9. Juli 2008)

121cm bunnyhop ist fett!


----------



## florianwagner (9. Juli 2008)

525Rainer schrieb:


> 121cm bunnyhop ist fett!



der maxl is auch fett (vom fahren her, nicht vom umfang)


----------



## luckygambler (9. Juli 2008)

Velpke-Trial07 schrieb:


> naja,  üb lieber tippen.



haben wir auch gemacht. ich habe die paletten auf der gegenüberliegenden seite gestützt. toller ausblick übrigens!
irgendwie wollte alex nicht mehr nachdem er mit dem auge auf die holzkante geknallt ist 
aber es geht ihm ja gut!


----------



## duro e (9. Juli 2008)

jaja das fühlte sich echt genial an . voll geiles gefühl wenn das bike nach unten geht anstatt nach oben und noch einer dirket von vorne zuschaut.


----------



## luckygambler (9. Juli 2008)

das hätt ins auge gehen können, aber wozu gibts denn knochen? :-D


----------



## LauraPalmer (9. Juli 2008)

aktuelles Tagesgeschehen: 

Coust auf etwa 7 pal Mauer (ca. 20 cm breit);
Tretbunny: 115

Frühjahrschronik: 

Sidehop: 119
Tipper: 124 
rundes Rail: gefahren


Time Life präsentiert:

Rollbunny: 119 (mit 20" Monty )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (14. Juli 2008)

was aktuelles aus großheubach:
Treter auf ne 1,10 m mauer mit schräger kante, aufs Hr

Sidehop nach links (übe ich seid einer woche) : 92 cm  ,nach rechts (pedalenseite): 5 Epals ob mehr geht hab ich noch nicht ausprobiert

Rollern tu ich 6-7 paletten ( je nach körperlicher verfassung)

Gap aufs Hr mit gleicher höhe : 2 meter

aufs Vorderrad mit 60 cm höhenunterschied bis zu 1 meter

coustellier:5 paletten

habe vor einem  jahr und 5 monaten angefangen


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (14. Juli 2008)

Treter 112cm.
Sidehop 106cm, wird noch.
Roller ist nicht meine Welt, 6 Paletten.
Gap auf das Hinterrad weiÃ ich nicht, messe ja nicht alles nach. Mit dem Coustellier waren es "damals" 2.20, mit dem Zhi denke ich etwas mehr.
Gap auf das Vorderrad finde ich vom Risikogehalt Ã¼berflÃ¼ssig, komme dennoch auf gute 20cm weiter, als mein Rad lang ist, das Gleiche fÃ¼r Gaps auf beide RÃ¤der.
Coust bei mir, wenn es gut lÃ¤uft, 6 Paletten; Technik gefÃ¤llt mir, wird ausgebaut.


Fahre etwas Ã¼ber zwei Jahre.


----------



## Sebastian G (14. Juli 2008)

Sidehop: 72cm

Gap aufs HR mit gleicher höhe: 170cm

VR gap von 2 auf 4 EPal: 130cm

Tipper: 90cm

Ich habe vor 1 Jahr und 6 Monaten mit Trial angefangen.


----------



## Angelo Berlin (15. Juli 2008)

Jetzt kommts:

Tipper aufs HR: 93 cm
hochfahren: 93 cm
Sidehop: 70cm (bin ich dran...)
Gap: 170cm
Rollbunny: 80cm, seit der langen Kiste 10cm

Ich fahre jetzt sei 12 Jahren


----------



## Monty98 (15. Juli 2008)

bin heute um 7:30 aufgestanden...während den Sommerferien


----------



## Angelo Berlin (15. Juli 2008)

Boah der kann echt einiges, respekt!


----------



## Sherco (15. Juli 2008)

Wie lange übst du an der technik schon?

vor 12 will es einfach nicht hinhauen.


----------



## 525Rainer (15. Juli 2008)

10min um rauszufinden ob ich mich nicht auf die erste seite dieses beitrages verirrt habe...


----------



## HeavyMetal (16. Juli 2008)

116 rollbunny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr.mütze (17. Juli 2008)

HeavyMetal schrieb:


> 116 rollbunny



kann ich bestätigen


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (19. Juli 2008)

Habe gerade aus heiterem Himmel mehrmals 119cm genommen mit dem Tret-Roller.
Das geht noch schÃ¶n locker, mal sehen...


----------



## duro e (19. Juli 2008)

116 rollbunny is echt gut . dann muss ich meinen ja verbessern .


----------



## siggi19 (20. Juli 2008)

habe auch endlich mal eine rekord.

mein bike ist nicht komplett, bin das eines bekannten gefahren, heute ersten sidehopp
zwischen 20 und 35 cm gestanden.

dabei kann ich noch nicht mal wirklich nach vorn springen


----------



## ..::HR_ONLY::.. (20. Juli 2008)

HeavyMetal schrieb:


> 116 rollbunny



....aber war ne gurke...."      

(spaz! trotzdem cool)


----------



## HeavyMetal (21. Juli 2008)

ey komm, der eine war gar nichmal sooooo ne gurke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ..::HR_ONLY::.. (21. Juli 2008)

...ne sach doch alex, kuhle sache!


----------



## isah (1. August 2008)

Crosspost, wollte ich aber trotzdem verewigen. 





Vom Gefühl her der höchste Sidehop mit dieser sinnentfreit aufgebauten Langhantel. Aus 'nem Video von Markus, klar.

martin


----------



## TRAILER (1. August 2008)

wie hoch ist denn das? 130cm?
wie langhantel?


----------



## Eisbein (2. August 2008)

die mauer war ohne den stein 138? aufjedenfall sehr hoch.


----------



## isah (13. August 2008)

Jungs Leichtbau ist totaler Schwachsinn, ich komme mit dem Boxx dem Pure und dem Echo Team fast genau gleich hoch, gilt auch für die anderen Techniken...

//EDIT 



			
				TRAILER schrieb:
			
		

> wie hoch ist denn das? 130cm?



Weiss ich leider nicht, ist schlecht zu messen, alles ein bisschen uneben. Ich hoffe mal, dass es so hoch war..

martin


----------



## TRAILER (13. August 2008)

leichtbau ist mehr für wettkampfathleten die kraft sparen wollen.


----------



## isah (13. August 2008)

Jau da stimme ich zu.. in Sachen Ausdauer merkt man Gewicht schon, aber ich denke mal die meisten die sich Helium in den Schlauch pumpen wollen haben's nicht auf Ausdauer abgesehen..

Ich glaub ich verschon den Thread mal für ne Weile...

martin


----------



## locdog (13. August 2008)

hmm, wen ich auf einen schlag 500g weniger hatte habe ich das schon gespurt, und zwar deutlich, aber klar, jeder gramm um jeden preis ist auch ubertrieben


----------



## siggi19 (14. August 2008)

der meinung bin ich auch, und zwar nur weil ich es erstma richtig lernen muss.
aber eigene rekorde habe ich auch schon.

und zwar sollte ich dazu sagen, das ich nun aktiv seit ca 1 woche fahre aber schon öfters auf dem bike stand.

also vom hinterrad in die höhe springen schaffe ich derzeit ca 50 cm.
nen 60 cm absatz komme ich auch schon hoch aber nur wenn mindestens 1 eupal davor liegt, aber auch noch nicht via sidehop oder bunnyhop, sondern vorderrad hoch, hinterrad hinterher ziehen, aber runter komme ich ganz gut mit nem bunny.

dann bänke hoch springen ist kein thema aber auch erst VR dann Hr.
nach vorn jumpen, kp wie es heißt, könnt ihr ja ma kurz erklären oder nen link zu geben, schaffe ich so ca 40 cm auch öfters hinter einander.

würde sagen für die erste woche doch schon klasse oder?


----------



## ecols (14. August 2008)

"nach vorne springen":
von hinterrad zu hinterrad heißt das *backwheelhop*
von beiden rädern auf beide räder heißt das *schweinehop*

"zuerst vorderrad dann hinterrad":
heißt räder *versetzen

*es gab auch mal nen technik namen thread..  Ja ist nicht schlecht für die erste woche.. 50cm ist ganz schön viel, für den anfang..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mador (17. August 2008)

So bin 1 1/2 Jahre nicht mehr gefahren und habe gestern wieder angefangen.
Treter 75cm
Rollbunnyhop 90cm (danke Isah )
Sidehop 60cm

Das warst erstmal. Im Laufe nächster Woche will ich den Sidehop noch auf die 75cm bringen und den Bunnyhop auf die 105cm.


----------



## ecols (18. August 2008)

Mador schrieb:


> Im Laufe nächster Woche will ich den Sidehop noch auf die 75cm bringen und den Bunnyhop auf die 105cm.



wenn du das nicht schon früher nachts um 2, barfuß geschafft hast, halt ich das für utopisch.. 

das wären ja zutiefst demotivierende leistungssteigerungen!


----------



## isah (18. August 2008)

> wenn du das nicht schon früher nachts um 2, barfuß geschafft hast, halt ich das für utopisch..
> 
> das wären ja zutiefst demotivierende leistungssteigerungen!



Wenn man so an die Sache ran geht, klappt das nicht...

Das wichtigste ist, Sebi _weiss_ das es klappt. Ausserdem bringt er noch die nötige Koordination und Sprungkraft mit, Kritik kann er auch sehr schnell umsetzten .. keinen Grund, warum er es nicht schaffen sollte. 

Hier der erste gestandene 6 Epal Bunny von ihm


----------



## mr.mütze (18. August 2008)

da ist noch luft schaftste schon


----------



## Mador (18. August 2008)

So heute 97cm Bunnyhop.
1m50cm Gap kommt noch dazu.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (19. August 2008)

Nach ein paar enthaltsamen Wochen habe ich mich mal wieder auf das heimische Trial-GerÃ¤t gestellt und habe das zukurz gekommene Trainieren wieder aufgenommen.

Gap von einer Epal auf eine 30cm hohe Mauer:
205cm

Gap auf das Vorderrad von einer Epal auf eine 30cm hohe Mauer:
165cm

Sidehop relativ ruhig und kontrolliert auf 110cm

Vom Stand auf dem Hinterrad Coust auf 70cm...finde ich etwas albern das da im Moment nicht mehr geht.


----------



## isah (19. August 2008)

> Gap von einer Epal auf eine 30cm hohe Mauer:
> 205cm
> 
> Gap auf das Vorderrad von einer Epal auf eine 30cm hohe Mauer:
> 165cm



Aufs Hr sehr gut, aber aufs Vr? Da muss einiges mehr drin sein, als aufs Hr.

martin


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (19. August 2008)

Finde ich auch merkwÃ¼rdig, habe da noch so eine Blockade im Kopf mit der technik.
Aber mit einer V-Brake mit standard-belÃ¤gen und ungeflexter Felge geht da auch nicht bedeutend mehr.

Auch Martin


----------



## Eisbein (19. August 2008)

kommt auf die technik an. musst nur leicht gegen die kante springen, oder mit schwung rüberrollen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (23. August 2008)

Bilanz vom ersten Tag auf dem Echo 20" in DÃ¼sseldorf:

Gap aus dem Stand auf gleiche HÃ¶he 220cm.
Sidehop 101cm, geht noch was.
Gap auf das VR, Treter, Sidehop auf das HR und anderes machen extrem viel SpaÃ mit dem Rad und lassen sich dementsprechend sauber&hoch und weit ausfÃ¼hren.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (24. August 2008)

War heute wieder etwas drauÃen. Nur schnÃ¶des hoch/runter und Kleinkram, aber demnÃ¤chst kommt das erste richtige Video mit Kameramann, besserer Kamera und vor allem schÃ¶neren Spots und Fahren.

Stelle es in den eigen Rekorde thread, weil es der 2te Tag auf einem 20" Ã¼berhaupt ist.
http://tv.isg.si/site/filebrowser/MartinDireske?sort=asc&order=Last+modified
->Echo Training

Sidehop hat noch Luft 

Coust habe ich nicht mehr filmen kÃ¶nnen, geht aber auf die gleiche Stelle wie bei dem missglÃ¼ckten Sidehop im Video an der SchrÃ¤gen.

Das war's soweit von mir.


----------



## MSC-Trialer (24. August 2008)

@zoocontrol

deine technik sieht richtig gut aus...sowohl beim sidehop als auch beim gapen...der wechsel hat sich bezahlt gemacht


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (24. August 2008)

Danke, mal sehen was so alles kommt wenn ich mich richtig an das Rad gewÃ¶hnt habe


----------



## Robin_Meier (25. August 2008)

mooin, also :
sidehop ca. 82cm 
rollbunny: ca 105cm ( 7 epal)
treter: 90 cm ( 6epal )
und gap vom hinterrad aufs hinterrad mit nem höhen unterschied von ca. 30 cm: ungefähr 190cm 

naja, ich fahr jezz seit knapp 2 jahren aber da geht bei allen techniken noch was


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (28. August 2008)

Sidehop 112cm.
Gap gleiche HÃ¶he 230cm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siggi19 (2. September 2008)

so heute ist mein bike fertig geworden, heißt ich bin dirket wieder biken gesen.

und auch gleich nen neuen rekord aufgestellt, udn zwar habe ich es heute das erste ma geschafft nen sidehop auf ne parkbank.
GESTANDEN sollte ich dazu sagen.

dabei fahre ich noch net alzulange


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (2. September 2008)

Zum Thema Sidehop.
Die 110cm sind sicher drin, ich bekomme das Rad aber nicht "neben mir vorbei" gehebelt um noch etwas zu gewinnen, gibt es da einen Trick?


----------



## locdog (3. September 2008)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Zum Thema Sidehop.
> Die 110cm sind sicher drin, ich bekomme das Rad aber nicht "neben mir vorbei" gehebelt um noch etwas zu gewinnen, gibt es da einen Trick?




ich wurd mal sagen, bissel weiter weg von der mauer und paar grad zur der mauer wenden. es schent als wurde es dann schwerer gehen weil weiter, aber dann kommt das seitliche rad hochziehen wie von alleine. so war es bei mir.
also je hoher desto weiter weg


----------



## Eisbein (3. September 2008)

hab wieder angefangen rad zu fahren. trainiere zur zeit noch so klein zeugs und balance kram.

Rekord deshalb weil ich froh bin das ich schon knapp 3monate nach meiner schulter OP schon wieder schmerzfrei trialen kann. 

Btw. Trialen scheint man echt nicht zu verlernen.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (3. September 2008)

locdog schrieb:


> ich wurd mal sagen, bissel weiter weg von der mauer und paar grad zur der mauer wenden. es schent als wurde es dann schwerer gehen weil weiter, aber dann kommt das seitliche rad hochziehen wie von alleine. so war es bei mir.
> also je hoher desto weiter weg



Das wird's sein,Danke


----------



## locdog (3. September 2008)

dafur ist das forum ja da 

habe gerade dein vid gesehen, und genau das solte es sein, wen du das hin kriegst steigerst du dich locker um 5cm und mehr....bei mir wahren es von 117 auf 128


----------



## bike 20 (10. September 2008)

Ich fahre jetzt 1 Jahr und 9 monate. Treter= 1m (7epal), Sidehop= 90cm (6epal), Gap (von einer palette auf eine palette)=2m

Tim


----------



## AcaPulco (10. September 2008)

Ich fahre jetz 4 Jahre und tipp mit meinem Koxx schon 4 Paletten!


----------



## mr.mütze (10. September 2008)

habe jetzt auch das tippen für mich enddeckt geht wunderbar weis bloß nciht wie hoch das ist. werde ich die tage mal messen


----------



## tha_joe (11. September 2008)

Heute ist day One für mich. Rekord ist jetzt auch übertrieben bis auf´s Äußerste! ;-) Aber für mich fühlt es sich schon ziemlich rekordig an! 12 mal Backwheelhop, und das sogar halbwegs ruhig. Aber trotzdem noch weit weg von der Ruhe die ich in den Videos so sehe. Stuff to work on! Und das erste Mal so richtig solid auf´s Steißbein gesetzt! Jaaa, das erinnert mich an die gute alte Zeit, als ich noch geskatet bin. Alte Erinnerungen werden wach....









Ach ja, aller Anfang ist schwer. Bloody hell, was soll´s, wird schon noch!
Gruß Joe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (11. September 2008)

Genau 
Aber bitte gÃ¶nne dir einen Helm!


----------



## Eisbein (11. September 2008)

dein bescheidenenes Anwesen im Hintergund?


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (11. September 2008)

das kenn ich , bloss ich bin von einer 1 meter kante zurück und dann noch mit dem steißbein auf nen steinhuckel, kann sich jemand vorstellen wie das wehtut und man sich die nächsten 2 tage nicht richtig bewegen kann?^^


----------



## tha_joe (11. September 2008)

@ Zoo!Control
Full ACK, auch wenn ich da normalerweise gleich die Abwehrhaltung annehme, aber du hast recht. Ich hab ja auch nen Helm, aber es war so granatenheiß, und ich wollte nur im Ebenen bisschen probieren, wo ich am besten den Schwerpunkt lege. Und BAM! Aber ich glaub es muss ein Fahrradhelm her, bei dem Protec saugen sich immer die Innenfutter voll, und das ist dann Ihhhhh....

@ Eisbein
Klaro, war spottbillig, Portokasse. Du solltest mein Ferienhaus in der Toskana sehen! ;-) Blödsinn, das ist ne Schule im Hintergrund. Meine WG genügt mir im Moment voll und ganz...

@ Velpke
Ouch, kann ich mir vorstellen. Ich bin sicher, ich werd auch noch mehr Schmerzen ertragen müssen. Aber es gehört halt dazu.
War ja heute mal nur der erste Tag Trial, bevor ich mich an Sachen wage, die richtig wehtun, da geht eh noch ein bisschen Zeit ins Land. Außerdem bin ich nicht so mutig wie früher, von daher....


----------



## Eisbein (11. September 2008)

was ist das für eine Bonzen schule?


----------



## isah (18. September 2008)

9 Paletten Bunnyhop, warscheinlich das letzte vor'm Winter.

martin


----------



## Eisbein (18. September 2008)

will ich sehen in berlin!


----------



## 525Rainer (19. September 2008)

saukrass! wahrscheinlich auch noch aufs HR.
video!


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (19. September 2008)

Der verfluchter Roller wird auch in Hundert Jahren nichts...

Treter 107cm/20"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (19. September 2008)

Eisbein schrieb:


> was ist das für eine Bonzen schule?


----------



## HeavyMetal (20. September 2008)

die 9 aufs hr? also auf dem foto is das hr genau auf höhe der 8ten... glaub nich dass die noch sauber aufs hr gekommen sind oder?


----------



## Eisbein (20. September 2008)

vorderrad ist auch schon auf der palette.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (20. September 2008)

Genau und eigentlich sind 9 Paletten ja auch was fÃ¼r Weicheier.




Vorsicht Ironie


----------



## isah (20. September 2008)

Jo der war eigentlich auf 8 und irgendwie noch auf 9 gerettet (Rekorde-Thread und so). Rainer trotzdem danke für das Vertrauen in mich 

20 Sek Video: Vimeo

martin


----------



## konrad (20. September 2008)

och martin,da brauchste dich ni schämen....nen bunny so lässig auf die 9epals zu retten is keine schande!respekt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyMetal (20. September 2008)

wollte hier die leistung nich schmälern, mach ja auch gern mal nen bunny und weiß dass das mit nem längeren 26er kein pappenstil is.
nur mir sahs halt keines falls wie aufs hr aus.
aber durchaus nett hochgelupft


----------



## bertieeee (27. September 2008)

so ich sage mal die 10epals müssten bald seitlich gehen


----------



## isah (27. September 2008)

kein Zweifel. wie kommst 'n du höher, änderst du was an deiner Technik oder übst du den Sidehop immer gleich weiter?

martin


----------



## konrad (27. September 2008)

hey bertieee,neuer rahmen?hattest du das coust ni entlacken lassen...da gabs doch bilder von eurer halle mit deinem bike in silber...


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (27. September 2008)

116cm Treter mit dem 20".

Locker? Nein, eher Endstation fÃ¼r dieses Jahr in Sachen HÃ¶hen.


----------



## Eisbein (27. September 2008)




----------



## gatto1410 (27. September 2008)

isah,du bist und bleibst die ultimative bunny hop sau..respekt..sehn uns hoffentlich im oktober..-mit kräuterbutter..he he


----------



## AcaPulco (29. September 2008)

gatto1410 schrieb:


> isah,du bist und bleibst die ultimative bunny hop sau..respekt..sehn uns hoffentlich im oktober..-mit kräuterbutter..he he



hahaha, nein... ich hab ja schon so viel besseres gesehn... wo das leider standard ist und es dazu auch noch schön aussieht...


----------



## MSC-Trialer (29. September 2008)

AcaPulco schrieb:


> hahaha, nein... ich hab ja schon so viel besseres gesehn... wo das leider standard ist und es dazu auch noch schön aussieht...



Wer frägt dich denn? Aus dir spricht doch nur der Neid, weil du so eine Höhe nie schaffen würdest


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (29. September 2008)

Respekt vor den Leuten, die sowas zum AufwÃ¤rmen machen, wie ich hier so lese.

245cm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyMetal (30. September 2008)

von der ober oder unterkante des absprungsteins gemessen?


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (30. September 2008)




----------



## mr.mütze (30. September 2008)

AcaPulco schrieb:


> hahaha, nein... ich hab ja schon so viel besseres gesehn... wo das leider standard ist und es dazu auch noch schön aussieht...




alter schwede zeig mal was von dir


----------



## 525Rainer (30. September 2008)

zum glück sind 9 euro bunny mim 26er nur in nürnberg standard.


----------



## HeavyMetal (30. September 2008)

standard? der acapulco springt da drüber


----------



## gatto1410 (30. September 2008)

acapulco kann sich mal selbst...respect zoo control..und an das alteisen aus chemnitz-erstmal selber bilder dieser weite posten...


----------



## Trialmaniax (30. September 2008)

gatto1410 schrieb:


> acapulco kann sich mal selbst...respect zoo control..und an das alteisen aus chemnitz-erstmal selber bilder dieser weite posten...




du hast da was falsch verstanden. der heavy metal meints sicherlich ironisch. der spruch vom aca war recht sinnentfreit, und gappen tut das alteisen aus chemnitz (lol alex, jetzt hab ich ja nen fetten namen für dich) recht weit. also jungs. 

prost , wa!

man merkt schon, es wird wiede kälter draußen!


----------



## AcaPulco (30. September 2008)

Immer wieder lustig! =P


----------



## HeavyMetal (30. September 2008)

@ghetto0815
lies dir doch erstmal die ganze seite durch und versuch alles zu verstehen, bevor du irgendwelchen mist schreibst.
das war ja wohl offenkundig auf die 9 epals bezogen und nich auf die durchaus beachtlichen 245cm...

ps: http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=6SPDC5dVZL8
falls du es unbedingt sehn willst, hier sind auch paar gaps von mir dabei, weß aber nich wie weit die im detail sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siggi19 (1. Oktober 2008)

naja detailiert ist schon was anderes aber man kann es erkennen.

was mir grade ma aufgefallen ist, sidehops machste auch ganz gerne nach nach links oder?
will damit sagen bzw fragen ob es nicht einfacher ist wenn man die vom schokofuss weg macht also zur anderen seite hin?

aber schönes vid wie cih finde

gruß siggi


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (1. Oktober 2008)

Generell ist es von Vorteil den Sidehop auf die Seite zu springen, auf der der FuÃ nicht vorne ist.
Sprich rechter FuÃ vorne: Sprung nach links.
Linker FuÃ vorne: Sprung nach rechts.

Sonst wird es eventuell eng mit dem Pedal an der Kante vorbei zukommen.


----------



## siggi19 (1. Oktober 2008)

genau das meine ich, heißt dann also das ich bis jetzt alles richtig mache


----------



## MisterLimelight (1. Oktober 2008)

nein machst Du nicht. Gute Fahrer können/müssen in beide Richtungen sidehoppen können.


----------



## HeavyMetal (1. Oktober 2008)

ja, ich spring zur "falschen" seite, habs leider so gelernt, und tu mich schwer umzuschulen. bis auf den tunni hab ich auch noch keinen gesehn, der mit der seite richtig gut klar kommt.
da gibts auch mehrere probleme, zum einen, das hängenbleiben mit dem pedal , vorallem aber auch, dass man beim aufsetzen auf der pedale nach hinten wegkippt, weil sie vor dem schwerpunkt ist, wenn man auf der anti-schoko seite landet, steht man wunderbar auf dem pedal. ich kann also nich einfach mal abziehen und gucken obs passt, sondern muss schon recht sicher sein, dass es passt.


----------



## siggi19 (1. Oktober 2008)

MisterLimelight schrieb:


> nein machst Du nicht.




ich denke schon das ich es richtig mache



> Gute Fahrer...



eben ich bin aber noch anfänger und sollte es erstmal richtig lernen.

gruß siggi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thiemsche (1. Oktober 2008)

Ich fang auch grad erst mit Sidehoppen an und ich kann nur zur Seite bei der auch mein Schokofuss vorn ist, sprich rechts Schokofuss und nach rechts hoppen.
In die andere Richtung krieg ich mal garnischt auf die Reihe.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (1. Oktober 2008)

War bei mir genauso.
Gib dir MÃ¼he und lerne wirklich um, bzw. Ã¼be einfach jetzt nach links zu springen- das bringt ungleich mehr, wirst Du schon merken


----------



## tha_joe (15. Oktober 2008)

.


----------



## HeavyMetal (15. Oktober 2008)

das sieht aber irgendwie nich nach 80 cm aus...


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (15. Oktober 2008)

höchstens 50^^


----------



## Sherco (15. Oktober 2008)

und beim 2. mauerabsatz denkt er,er schafft 1.50 wie ros&co 


Sorry das wir dich aus den wolken holen ^^


----------



## tha_joe (15. Oktober 2008)

.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (15. Oktober 2008)

Nein, dazu ist er ja da. Nur so in etwa sollten die MaÃe stimmen, mehr nicht. Und 80 sind nur etwas hochgegriffen 

Weiter so.


----------



## tha_joe (15. Oktober 2008)

.


----------



## Eisbein (15. Oktober 2008)

ich schätze mal das 90% des forums nach 5 wochen noch nicht mal 3-5 unkontrollierte hüpfer auf dem hinterrad konnten. 

80cm treter vll. nach nem 3/4 oder nem ganzen jahr.

Wenn das bei dir so weiter geht dann biste bald der neue nils tunfisch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isah (15. Oktober 2008)

In Person würde dir keiner das Lügen unterstellen 

Ich find's gut, und glaub's dir natürlich auch. Vorbildliche Körperhaltung übrigens.

martin


----------



## mr.mütze (15. Oktober 2008)

wie viel sind 80cm in paletten


----------



## tha_joe (15. Oktober 2008)

.


----------



## HeavyMetal (15. Oktober 2008)

> 80cm sind gefallen





> das sieht aber irgendwie nich nach 80 cm aus..





> die Stelle vom Screenshot des Videos sind gemessene 67cm





> In Person würde dir keiner das Lügen unterstellen






ps: lieb, dass du uns allen noch mal deine dicken arme gezeigt hast


----------



## curry4king (16. Oktober 2008)

mr.mütze schrieb:


> wie viel sind 80cm in paletten


eine epal ist 150mm hoch
naja 5nhalb ca


----------



## HeavyMetal (16. Oktober 2008)

leider ist das nur in den seltensten fällen so.
die normpalette ist zwar knapp 15 cm, aber häufig sind sie ja etwas abgenutzt und da kommt man bei zBsp bei 8 paletten kaum auf 120 eher auf 116-117


----------



## tha_joe (16. Oktober 2008)

Eigentlich unter meinem Niveau, trotzdem nochmal ein Rekordpost von mir an die Zweifler und Haarspalter...
Messmethode gestern, ohne Meterstab, Rad drangestellt, Pedal nach oben, Mauer war paar cm drüber. Daheim nachgemessen, 80cm, gestaunt, gepostet, zerrissen worden....heute wieder da, Meterstab dabei, 80cm war nen Tick zu hoch:





70cm gehen immer, die 77,5cm gehen 3 von 5, aber genau deshalb schlepp ich meinen Kadaver ja jeden Tag an die Mauer und übe.








Für die Spezl die es nicht über die Lippen bringen einfach zu sagen, schön, mache weiter so, bevorzugt das Schwermetall aus Chemnitz, spar dir deinen Kommentar, du bist schon seit 2002 dabei, und fährst wahrscheinlich Kreise um mich, das ist mir egal.

Wichtig für mich ist:
Vor 5 Wochen hätt ich da ums Verrecken noch nicht gedacht, dass man da mit einem Bike hochkommt, heute komme ich hoch, und find es nur geil, und bin stolz auf mich, und hab dabei noch ne Menge Spaß!

Für die die meckern wollen und alles besser wissen, siehe Benutzerbild, für die die sich mit mir freuen konnten, wie Zoocontrol, Eisbein, Isah, danke Jungs, tut gut!


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (16. Oktober 2008)




----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (16. Oktober 2008)

Solche Spots kenn ich nur zugut. Dann fahr ich dahin und Trau mich aber nicht da hoch. Wo anders pack ich die Höhe ohne Probleme aber dann immer an diesem einen nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tha_joe (16. Oktober 2008)

Bei mir ist jetzt am Anfang der Kopf noch ganz schlimm, ich kann Sachen die woanders gehen nicht auf andere Spots übertragen, weil ich da Schiss hab, und dann geht gar nix...aber ich hoffe das gibt sich. Der Weg muss von "Oh Gott, gleich fall ich auf den harten Boden" zu "Komm her du Drecksboden, ich mach dich alle!" führen!


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (16. Oktober 2008)

Tja Domme, dann heiÃt es wohl oder Ã¼bel mehr Fahren als FrÃ¤sen, gelle?  

tha joa, Du bringst frischen Wind in meine Signatur.


----------



## tha_joe (16. Oktober 2008)

Merci, fühle mich geehrt! Lieber so in eine Sigantur eingehen, als mit Sätzen wie "Schei$$e Mann...das isses!!!"..


----------



## isah (16. Oktober 2008)

Jo, das fänd ich auch ziemlich blöd.

martin


----------



## Eisbein (16. Oktober 2008)

respekt für die leistung joe. 

Liegt vermutlich an deinem eisernen willen! Find ich sehr gut. und bisserl talent scheinste auch mit zubringen.

Bin gespannt was wir noch von dir sehen.  Kannst in 5 wochen ja mal nen richtiges video machen, mit dann 6paletten und ersten versuchen von sidehops und so.


----------



## HeavyMetal (16. Oktober 2008)

> Für die Spezl die es nicht über die Lippen bringen einfach zu sagen, schön, mache weiter so, bevorzugt das Schwermetall aus Chemnitz, spar dir deinen Kommentar, du bist schon seit 2002 dabei, und fährst wahrscheinlich Kreise um mich, das ist mir egal.



komisch, auf deinem bild siehst du gar nich wie ne pussy aus, redest aber so.
mann, jetz fühl dich doch nich gleich so ans bein gepisst, ich hab einfach nur gesagt, dass es auf dem bild für mich nich wie 80 aussah, nicht dass es keine 80 sind.
obs nun 77 oder 80 sind ist eigentlich auch egal, das is beides nach 5 wochen sehr beachtlich! aber es sah nun mal einfach nich so aus, schiebs auf die perspektive oder was weiß ich.

und das 2002 is noch aus dem ddd forum, da war noch nich viel mit trial, trotzdem fahr ich sicher keine kreise um dich, nach 5 wochen bin ich auch noch keine 80 cm hochgekommen, hatte aber auch ein 16kg dirtbike unterm arsch.
aber das tut auch nix zu sache, ich hab nich gesagt:"du lügst", "das is schlecht" oder"du bistn arsch" sondern einfach nur, dass es für mich nich wie 80 cm aussieht
punkt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tha_joe (17. Oktober 2008)

Frieden. Punkt!


----------



## -OX- (18. Oktober 2008)

> Wichtig für mich ist:
> Vor 5 Wochen hätt ich da ums Verrecken noch nicht gedacht, dass man da mit einem Bike hochkommt, heute komme ich hoch, und find es nur geil, und bin stolz auf mich, und hab dabei noch ne Menge Spaß!


Ja genau darum geht es Doch !
man was wäre ich froh wenn ich 50cm schaffen würde 

Aber das wird schon noch, aber ich habe so viele Baustellen 
Rückwärtsfahren 
Pedalkick (da hab ich noch eine Sperre drinn  )
SideHop usw usw....

aber wie gesagt ich mache das alles nur Just4fun für mich.


----------



## Rubelnaldo (18. Oktober 2008)

Heute 116cm getippt....


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (18. Oktober 2008)

...mit Zeugen.


----------



## Eisbein (18. Oktober 2008)

Rubelnaldo schrieb:


> Heute 116cm getippt....



wow, da muss ich mich grade mal dran erinnern als ich im Winter in Köln war. Da biste bei 6 epals gewesen und jetzt, knapp 8. 

Könnte sich fast mal wieder lohnen rüber zu kommen, aber die zeit...


----------



## mr.mütze (21. Oktober 2008)

bunny hop auf 6 epals auf beide räder. 5 aufs hr


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (23. Oktober 2008)

Sidehop nur 90cm auf beide RÃ¤der...







...aber 135cm von der Mauer entfernt abgesprungen.


----------



## isah (23. Oktober 2008)

Ich Sidehoppe 2 cm, und stehe dabei 2.50 Meter weg.

martin


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (23. Oktober 2008)

isah schrieb:


> Ich Sidehoppe 2 cm, und stehe dabei 2.50 Meter weg.
> 
> martin



immer diese Anspielungen 

vielleicht hat er damit nen neuen record aufgestellt, und wollte ihn mal posten , da muss man doch nich gleich wieder alles in lächerliche ziehen.


----------



## isah (23. Oktober 2008)

Ja, bitte, sauge das letzte bisschen Humor aus diesem Forum.

martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (23. Oktober 2008)

Rekord ist es nicht, sollte man aber mal trainiert haben/probiert haben, Sidehops ein wenig zu wÃ¼rzen. Immer nur gerade Mauer und Aussuchen der Absprunsstelle ist Ã¶de
Mit einer SchrÃ¤gen macht das ganze sehr viel mehr SpaÃ.
In meinem Falls handelt es sich um eine SchrÃ¤ge, die 2 Plateaus verbindet und hÃ¶her wird.


----------



## MSC-Trialer (23. Oktober 2008)

isah schrieb:


> Ich Sidehoppe 2 cm, und stehe dabei 2.50 Meter weg.
> 
> martin



Ich finds lustig


----------



## Trialmaniax (24. Oktober 2008)

klar is das forum lustig. aber nur weil sich die ganzen kiddies hier den ganzen tag zusülzen.


----------



## locdog (24. Oktober 2008)

isah schrieb:


> Ich Sidehoppe 2 cm, und stehe dabei 2.50 Meter weg.
> 
> martin


----------



## siggi19 (15. November 2008)

habe heute auch ma wieder einen kleinen schritt gemacht. besser gesagt ein kleiner schritt für die trialerszene, ein riesenschritt für den siggi


ganz ausversehen habe ich heute meinen ersten treter auf 20cm gemacht.
20 sind zwar noch net viel, aber immerhin ein anfang, hoffe das esmorgen besser wird.

gruß siggi


----------



## KermitB4 (15. November 2008)

aktuell von mir:

Coust auf 81,5 cm
Treter auf 81,5 cm (Hinterrad stehend)
Gap 2,10 m


----------



## siggi19 (16. November 2008)

das erhoffte ist eingetroffen.

habe den treter nun drauf, zwar net perfekt aber es läuft.
habe es heute geschafft heute auf ne bank zu kommen und das ca eie stunde am stück.

gruß siggi


----------



## KermitB4 (16. November 2008)

Gap: 2,16 m


----------



## BastiTrial (26. November 2008)

Treter aufs HR: 76,5 cm. (Bin dir auf den Fersen Kermit, den Marko hab ich ja schon^^)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MortiZ (2. Dezember 2008)

mein persönlicher rekord, den ich aber auch nicht immer wiederholen kann ist ein rollbunny mit 98cm höhe.

ich weiß einfach nicht, was ich machen soll, dass ich da ein wenig sicherer werde und den sprung öfter schaffe... 
kann mir mal jemand helfen?^^


----------



## Maxximum (2. Dezember 2008)

ich würd vorschlagen ne höhe etwas geringere höhe nehmen und üben üben üben bis der sauber sitzt. dann erst höher gehen


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (2. Dezember 2008)

du übst einfach solange an der höhe, bis du es fast jedes mal schaffst^^


----------



## hst_trialer (2. Dezember 2008)

ist alles eine kopfsache... du musst quasi wissen, dass du die höhe schaffst, denn immerhin hat es schon ein paar mal geklappt. dann einfach loslegen, als wäre es nix besonders.
aber ruhig sich nochmal auf das richtige timing konzentrieren

also meiner einer schafft auch den treter auf mittlerweile 80cm aufs hr. bei den weiten liegen wir bei 1,60..1,70 m. denke aber da geht demnächst nochwas.
mit der marzocchi gingen bunny-buden auch geil, jetzt mit dem neuen vorbau muss ich es erstmal probieren.


----------



## 525Rainer (2. Dezember 2008)

1m ist schon mächtig. kann sein das du für öfters einfach nicht die kraft hast. zwei tage aussetzen dann dürft es wieder gehn. in der zwischenzeit einfach balance und technik sachen trainieren. jeden tag krass die höhen reissen bringt nix.


----------



## Eisbein (2. Dezember 2008)

234cm gap
Aufs VR gehts besser als aufs HR


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MortiZ (5. Dezember 2008)

525Rainer schrieb:


> 1m ist schon mächtig. kann sein das du für öfters einfach nicht die kraft hast. zwei tage aussetzen dann dürft es wieder gehn. in der zwischenzeit einfach balance und technik sachen trainieren. jeden tag krass die höhen reissen bringt nix.



an der kraft kann es nicht liegen, bin 1.85m groß und springe aus dem stand im schlusssprung ungefähr 1.30m hoch. 
das mehrmals hintereinander und ohne ansätze von erschöpfung^^ 


bei mir ist es eher die kopfsache. ich denke viel zu viel darüber nach, was ich nicht tun soll, anstatt wirklich die sachen im kopf zu haben, die ich SCHAFFEN will! (ich sollte mal wieder NO-WAY lesen...)
dann macht man sich noch gedanken, was passiert, wenn man es nicht schafft. ob das bike schäden haben wird und all son kram...


den tipp mit kleineren höhen mehrmals springen habe ich auch schon durch. 

seit ich den echo-rahmen habe, ist bei mir so etwas wie routine in die sprünge gekommen. vorher bin ich ja eher mit einem dual-rahmen gefahren und hatte immer ziemlich schiss, irgendwo hochzuspringen...
naja, ein glück sind die zeiten vorbei^^


----------



## siggi19 (5. Dezember 2008)

MortiZ schrieb:


> dann macht man sich noch gedanken, was passiert, wenn man es nicht schafft. ob das bike schäden haben wird und all son kram...




ja genau das gleiche problem habe ich nun auch, und ich weiß einfach nicht was ich tun kann.
ach ja  gedanken ums eigene heil mache ich mir auch.


weiß da jemand rat?

gruß siggi


----------



## tha_joe (5. Dezember 2008)

Schau dir die Signatur vom Martin (Zoocontrol) an, verinnerliche diese Worte und dann gib ihm...


----------



## siggi19 (5. Dezember 2008)

ja das ist ma ein gute und weiser spruch, allerdings ist der weg dort hin recht schwer was.

gruß siggi


----------



## 525Rainer (5. Dezember 2008)

MortiZ schrieb:


> an der kraft kann es nicht liegen, bin 1.85m groß und springe aus dem stand im schlusssprung ungefähr 1.30m hoch.
> das mehrmals hintereinander und ohne ansätze von erschöpfung^^


ich glaub nicht das man die reine sprungkraft in deinen oberschenkeln mit dem bewegungsablauf beim bunnyhop vergleichen kann. da kommt viel mehr aus den schultern, kreuz usw. merkst du je nachdem wo du am nächsten tag muskelkater hast bei einer übertrieben intensiven session.


----------



## MortiZ (5. Dezember 2008)

525Rainer schrieb:


> ich glaub nicht das man die reine sprungkraft in deinen oberschenkeln mit dem bewegungsablauf beim bunnyhop vergleichen kann. da kommt viel mehr aus den schultern, kreuz usw. merkst du je nachdem wo du am nächsten tag muskelkater hast bei einer übertrieben intensiven session.



jop, schon klar
habe den muskelkater immer ziemlich im rücken, latissimus, m. brachioradialis^^ (armdrehmuskel - innere seite vom ellenbogen - wenn ich viele backwheelhops mache)

mir fällt grad auf, dass ich dringend mal wieder aufs bike muss...
aber auf arbeit geht das schlecht^^


----------



## siggi19 (6. Dezember 2008)

da ich heute nen kleine session mit mir alleine hatte und auch ein paar nette erfolge erzielt habe, will ich die einfach mit euch teilen.

also treter schaffe ich nun komplett auf 4 epals hoch also ich lande zwar noch mit beiden rädern, aber es bessert sich.
auf fünf komme ich auch schon muss aber immer wieder das HR nachziehen, das übe ich weiter.
sidehop mache ich mittlerweile auch auf 4 epals.

meine ansporn war so ähnlich wie martins signatur nur ich sagte ich werde den boden mit meinem blut fluten, hat super gepasst danke nochmal für diese tipps.

dann bräuchte ich nochmal ein tipp und zwar jedesmal wenn ich sidehoppe dann springe ich irgendwie immer zu weit nach hinten, bei 4 epals kein problem aber bei 5 die ich von der höhe eigentlich schon schaffe ist es eines.
ich stelle mich auch immer weiter nach vorne aber irgendwie hilft es nocht nicht wirklich.
tipps gern genommen.

grßu siggi, der stolz auf seine heutige leistung ist.


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (7. Dezember 2008)

MortiZ schrieb:


> an der kraft kann es nicht liegen, bin 1.85m groß und springe aus dem stand im schlusssprung ungefähr 1.30m hoch.
> das mehrmals hintereinander und ohne ansätze von erschöpfung^^
> 
> 
> ...




also um höhe zu gewinnen hab ich wie folgt trainiert:

immer alles aus dem FLow gesprungen... das heisst... durch die Stadt gerollert...und alles bunnyhop gesprungen... ohne grosse Konzentration und ohne kurzen anlauf... auch TT Platten immer so lässig gesprungen... mit viel anlauf...nen paar kreise vorher gezogen,... und dann aus dem flow... das verinnerlicht die technik...
treppen hoch springen hilft auch...aber wie gesagt ...nicht mit einem gezielten anlauf...sondern einfach so drauf zu gerollert...und ab gehts....
super übung...

das zweite um höhe zu gewinnen wäre... übe hohe hindernisse...die du nur auf den schutz s´chaffst... oder noch besser... hindernisse die hoch aussehen von der grundhöhe her...aber eigentlich niedrieger sind....das weitet das auge... z.B kontainer, 1,60 hohe steine... die man aber auf ein meter anspringen kann.... sowas nimmt dir den respekt vor hohen hindernissen.... und dann geht dein auge mit einer 1 meter mauer...viel entspannter um...und du wirst schnell erfolge verzeichnen 

ich übe bin heute noch mauern die 1,45 hoch sind, direkt auf den schutz...wenn ich danach eine 1,30 mauer direkt versuche.... hab ich null angst nen nosepick zu machen...reisse dann mit voller power. aber kontrolliert.. 

vielleicht hilft dir das...

MArco


----------



## MortiZ (8. Dezember 2008)

BRAUNSCHWEIG XL schrieb:


> also um höhe zu gewinnen hab ich wie folgt trainiert:
> 
> immer alles aus dem FLow gesprungen... das heisst... durch die Stadt gerollert...und alles bunnyhop gesprungen... ohne grosse Konzentration und ohne kurzen anlauf... auch TT Platten immer so lässig gesprungen... mit viel anlauf...nen paar kreise vorher gezogen,... und dann aus dem flow... das verinnerlicht die technik...
> treppen hoch springen hilft auch...aber wie gesagt ...nicht mit einem gezielten anlauf...sondern einfach so drauf zu gerollert...und ab gehts....
> ...



echt ein super beitrag, danke. 
samstag ist mein neues laufrad+hope mono trial gekommen. 
und ich muss sagen - FETZT! ^^ 

ich werde mich diese woche, wenns wetter stimmt, mal aufs bike begeben und endlich mal wieder fahren.


----------



## tha_joe (14. Dezember 2008)

Yeeehaaawww!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (16. Dezember 2008)

Nur rausgegerissen aus einem Clip.


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (16. Dezember 2008)

an den herren aus Freiburg, sieht gut aus, da is aber noch ne menge drinn^^


----------



## tha_joe (16. Dezember 2008)

Bin selber mal gespannt wie hoch ich komme, muss mal wieder die Epals auslegen, vorrangig war erstmal, dass ich nicht immer mit meinem ganzen Schwung auf die linke Seite kippe und den Fuss vom Pedal nehme. Das Ding hat glaub 70 an der Stelle. Mal schauen was da in Epal geht.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (2. Januar 2009)

116cm zu Neujahr-mal sehen was das Jahr bringt


----------



## Eisbein (2. Januar 2009)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> 116cm zu Neujahr-mal sehen was das Jahr bringt



das ist doch an der Uni, woll?
Ich glaub an der mauer hatte ich mich auch mal versucht...


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (2. Januar 2009)

Jap, so ist es.
Hatte die Mauer bisher nur mal mit dem 20".


----------



## trialsrider (2. Januar 2009)

ja die mauer ist ne schlampe die hatten wir alle schon


----------



## curry4king (2. Januar 2009)

so sieht sie auch aus richtig alt und ausgeleiert


----------



## bike 20 (2. Januar 2009)

:kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialmaniax (2. Januar 2009)

1,31m vorhin getippt


----------



## bike 20 (3. Januar 2009)

steigt wohl jetzt monatlich?


----------



## ecols (3. Januar 2009)

Trialmaniax schrieb:


> 1,31m vorhin getippt



Herr Trialmaniax! Ich fordere Sie auf in Zukunft solche Unverschämtheiten zu unterlassen!


----------



## KermitB4 (8. Januar 2009)

Treter aufs HR: 86 cm


----------



## Sebastian G (10. Januar 2009)

Hallo
Das passt hier zwar net ganz rein aber ich habe nirgens wo anders Angaben gefunden.

Weiß jemand von euch bei wie viel cm der Weltrecord im Sidehop und Gap liegt und von wem?

MFG Sebastian


----------



## Hansi1303 (10. Januar 2009)

laut dieser seite hat marco einen rekord!! Stimmt das wirklich?

http://biketrial.ch/pages/fahrtechnik/sidehop.php


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NOS-Trial (10. Januar 2009)

Sebastian G schrieb:


> Hallo
> Das passt hier zwar net ganz rein aber ich habe nirgens wo anders Angaben gefunden.
> 
> Weiß jemand von euch bei wie viel cm der Weltrecord im Sidehop und Gap liegt und von wem?
> ...



Benito Sidehop über Latte 138cm (Heubach)... daheim im stillen spanischen Kämmerchen bestimmt noch mehr.

offiziell ist der Weitsprung sicher nicht festgehalten - sollte aber knapp über 3m sein


----------



## Eisbein (11. Januar 2009)

damon watson ist mal 315cm gegapt, sidehop sicherlich i-wo bei 10epal +x


----------



## Monty98 (18. Januar 2009)

tja... wenns sonst nix zu berichten gibt:

heute schick ich meinen Standard-Eno nach 38 Monaten in Pension.
Im August wird mein Hinterrad (Viz-Felge, Quando-Nabe, Sapim-Speichen) 4 Jahre alt.


----------



## duro e (20. Januar 2009)

so hab gestern gut geübt und hab das zu stande gebracht :
rollbunny 6epals , treter aufs hr 4 epals , treter auf beide räder 5epals ganz knapp und side hop steht auch bei 4epals
gruß alex


----------



## Eisbein (20. Januar 2009)

wo ich schon mal hier bin.

Ich hatte muskelkater von der trialsession am samstag. Hab ich sonst nie...


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (20. Januar 2009)

Was sagt uns das?


----------



## Eisbein (21. Januar 2009)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Was sagt uns das?



auch im winter nicht pausieren


----------



## misanthropia (23. Januar 2009)

habe meinen Rekord gebrochen: 
Nach fast 4 Monaten verletzungsfreier Fahrpause habe ich in so ziemlich jeder Form locker 25- 30cm an Sprunghöhe verloren :-( 
das macht gar keinen Spass mehr so Fahrrad zu fahren.


----------



## JP Trialer (23. Januar 2009)

kenn ich 

aber nach 2 wochen bin ich schon fast wieder auf alter ebene....


die iss zwar uah nicht der Burner aber der 6 epal sidehop klappt wieder gut


----------



## misanthropia (23. Januar 2009)

mein letzter Versuch beim sidehop waren 70cm... das habe ich drei mal hintereinander gemacht und dann war ich konditionell platt und habe das bike wieder in den Keller gesteckt... Diplomarbeit ist *******...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## echo trialer (23. Januar 2009)

treter: 5 epa

aufs hinterrad: 4 epa

bunny hop: 4.567 epa


----------



## JP Trialer (24. Januar 2009)

4,567? :d


----------



## echo trialer (25. Januar 2009)

dann sagen wir halt 10


----------



## KermitB4 (3. Februar 2009)

Treter aufs HR:  gute 87 cm sprich 6 Paletten


----------



## Trialar (3. Februar 2009)

Dann verewig ich mich auch mal. Wird auch Zeit.

Tipper: 8 Epals
Sidehop: 6 Epals (mit Reserven, wenn die Sache mit dem zuviel denken nicht wär )
Coust: 5 Epals
Gap aufs HR: ca 238cm
Treter mach ich kaum noch, aber 7 Epals müssten noch drin sein.
Hochrollen: 7 Epals

Will wieder Sommer haben und mehr als einmal, max. 2mal die Woche fahren dann gehts hoff ich wortwörtlich bergauf


----------



## JP Trialer (3. Februar 2009)

Trialar, Dumme frage mal:

was hast du da als Profilbild?

ist das ne Tanzende Hämoride?




will auch sommer.


----------



## Hansi1303 (4. Februar 2009)

Ich fahre seit August letzten Jahres.

20"


Sidehop: wenn´s gut kommt 3 

Rollbunny: kann ich noch nicht so gut, vielleicht 2-3

Tretbunny: 6, aber nur auf schutz

Tipper: nie versucht

Autodachtechnik: was ist das?

Coustellier: nie versucht

Gap: 1,20meter


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (6. März 2009)

[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/3505175"]Gap Training on Vimeo[/ame]

Fazit:
Ordentliches V-Setup vorne kommt auch an meine alte bb7 locker ran


----------



## Eisbein (6. März 2009)

die bremse ist vermutlich auch erbarmungslos zu meinen ohren, woll?

Martin ich freu mich auf'n battle in köln, wie weit bist du zurzeit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (6. März 2009)

Es geht, die LautstÃ¤rke hÃ¤lt sich doch in Grenzen.
Die Weite kann ich dir absolut nicht sagen, habe keinen Zollstock am Anschlag gehabt.
Wird man ja sehen im April


----------



## Eisbein (6. März 2009)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Es geht, die LautstÃ¤rke hÃ¤lt sich doch in Grenzen.
> Die Weite kann ich dir absolut nicht sagen, habe keinen Zollstock am Anschlag gehabt.
> Wird man ja sehen im April



im sidehop ziehste mich mit sicherheit aus. Beim rest...


----------



## evil_rider (8. März 2009)

bunny langsame fahrt: 95cm(20" BMX)


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (8. März 2009)

Eisbein schrieb:


> im sidehop ziehste mich mit sicherheit aus. Beim rest...


Na Du wirst noch sehen Ich bruzel gerade etwas zusammen videotechnisch, dauert aber noch eine Weile, schonmal paar Kleinigkeiten die fÃ¼r mich auch ganz gut in den Thread passen:
[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/3530795"]Video in progress on Vimeo[/ame]
Der Krach kommt von der noch taufrischen Flexung, hat sich aber bald wieder.
Das wird ja was nÃ¤chsten Monat, wenn ich bis dahin Ersatz fÃ¼r meine Felge vorne habe.

Bis denne!
Martin


----------



## Eisbein (9. März 2009)

gaps auf bodenhöhe sind langweilig    treter sieht gut aus. Mit dem kurzen rad zu tippen ist nicht drin oder wie?


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (25. März 2009)

Mal wieder was neues.. :

Sidehop : 6 1/2 Paletten = 101 cm
Tretbunny: Komplette 7  = 107 cm
Hook: 9 Paletten ( Wobei 80-85° ) = Gute 1.34 Cm, wobei ich glaube das ich schon was höheres geschafft habe.
Rollbunny: ebenfalls 7 Paletten.
Gap aufs Hinterrad : 2.12 m auf Gleicher Höhe (Absolute Maximalweite im moment)
auf V´R: ehrlich gesagt keine ahnung  nie gemessen
Coustellier: 6 Paletten -> HR

achja stehe seid 1 1/2 Jahren aufm Bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (25. März 2009)

Nach langem Umgehen der Technik mein neuer Treterstandard: 115 

Und nein, ich kann immernoch nicht Tippen,...Da wird mir Nico aber denke ich helfen kÃ¶nnen


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (25. März 2009)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Nach langem Umgehen der Technik mein neuer Treterstandard: 115
> 
> Und nein, ich kann immernoch nicht Tippen,...Da wird mir Nico aber denke ich helfen kÃ¶nnen



hab ich schon gelesen  115 is ne ordentliche hÃ¶he


----------



## Eisbein (25. März 2009)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Nach langem Umgehen der Technik mein neuer Treterstandard: 115
> 
> Und nein, ich kann immernoch nicht Tippen,...Da wird mir Nico aber denke ich helfen kÃ¶nnen



muss mal schauen ob ich Ã¼berhaupt noch treter kann.

Wieviel anlauf hattest gehabt fÃ¼r die 115cm?


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (25. März 2009)

Nach Belieben, aber ich nutze sowieso immernur sehr wenig, rolle ziemlich langsam auf die Mauer zu und trete erst im letzten Moment voll rein.


----------



## Michamant (25. März 2009)

bitte ein vid von 115 treter


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (26. März 2009)

Velpke-Trial07 schrieb:


> Mal wieder was neues.. :
> 
> Sidehop : 6 1/2 Paletten = 101 cm
> Tretbunny: Komplette 7  = 107 cm
> ...






Heute War es so soweit 

sidehop auf 7 Paletten


----------



## spanishgapper (26. März 2009)

@velpke: Nur damit du's weißt: eine Palette ist 144mm hoch!

7 Paletten sind also 1008mm hoch, sprich nichtmal 1,01m 
wenn du also vorher schon 1,01 geschafft hast, ist es völlig logisch, dass jetzt auch sieben Paltten gehen, die sind nämlich niedriger


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (26. März 2009)

ich hab nachgemessen  107 centimeter
und es sind europaletten


----------



## Hansi1303 (26. März 2009)

...es sind ja nich alle paletten gleich ... meine sind nur ca. 13cm hoch !


----------



## trialisgeil (26. März 2009)

Das sind aber dann die Einwegteile oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AcaPulco (26. März 2009)

Also meine paletten sind alle genau 14,45673664325cm hoch. Real! Und ich schaff jetz etwa 23,9456395087cm sidehop. Hab jetz aber nich so genau gemessen, ich mag das messen nich so...


----------



## KermitB4 (26. März 2009)

Europaletten sind zwischen 14 und 15,5 cm hoch.

Eigener neuer Rekord:

6 Paletten Sidehop aufs HR (und da geht bestimmt noch mehr) *froi*


----------



## 525Rainer (26. März 2009)

AcaPulco schrieb:


> Also meine paletten sind alle genau 14,45673664325cm hoch. Real! Und ich schaff jetz etwa 23,9456395087cm sidehop. Hab jetz aber nich so genau gemessen, ich mag das messen nich so...



mir gibt paletten und street fahren ja überhaupt nix. ich habs da gut in der natur.


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (26. März 2009)

525Rainer schrieb:


> mir gibt paletten und street fahren ja überhaupt nix. ich habs da gut in der natur.



ich ebenfalls, aber in den Steinen hab ich nich wirklich bock zu messen, tuhs auch nich


----------



## KermitB4 (5. April 2009)

Hurra Hurra!

Endlich klappen Roll-Bunnyhops.

Akuteller Stand: 4 â¬-Paletten


----------



## echo trialer (5. April 2009)

bunny hop:90cm (6-7epal)


----------



## JP Trialer (5. April 2009)

echo trialer schrieb:


> bunny hop:90cm (6-7epal)



90 c sind 6 paletten


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (5. April 2009)

JP Trialer schrieb:


> 90 c sind 6 paletten



wie schon diskutiert, es gibt größere und kleinerre EURO-Paletten 
durchaus möglich das es 6-7 sind


----------



## Eisbein (12. April 2009)

245cm Gap auf HR und VR. 

von 1 auf 7epal auf's hr. der absprung war 130cm vom stapel weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (12. April 2009)

Absoluter Rekord 7 Europaletten Hook 

ich war ziemlich schnell und bin von ziemlich weit weg abgepsrungen, das raufziehen sah auch bestimmt merkwürdig aus.. aber ich habs geschafft


----------



## dane08 (13. April 2009)

sidehop über latte (um genauer zu sein ein klebeband) 110cm
gap hr zu hr 230cm
tretergap mit 1 1/2 palletten anlauf gute 260cm

hab heut im garten ma gemssen ,kann sein das beim "ordentlichen" u. längeren fahren noch mehr klappt


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (13. April 2009)

dane08 schrieb:


> sidehop über latte (um genauer zu sein ein klebeband) 110cm
> gap hr zu hr 230cm
> tretergap mit 1 1/2 palletten anlauf gute 260cm
> 
> hab heut im garten ma gemssen ,kann sein das beim "ordentlichen" u. längeren fahren noch mehr klappt



nicht schlecht!

thomas , du sidehopst ? :O


----------



## chickenway-user (21. April 2009)

Hallo, guten Tag,

ich fahr ja gar kein Trial, aber früher hab ich mal nen Bunnyhop über die längste Seite eines Umzugskartons geschafft. Das waren so 60cm.
Das zu lernen hat so 14 Tage gebraucht...

Ich sollte mal wieder.


----------



## KermitB4 (21. April 2009)

Mittlerweile gehen 5 â¬-Paletten Bunnyhop.


----------



## -OX- (21. April 2009)

@chickenway-user

Bunnyhop ist ja jetzt auch keine reine Trial Technik !!

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/member.php?u=1925


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chickenway-user (21. April 2009)

-OX- schrieb:


> @chickenway-user
> 
> Bunnyhop ist ja jetzt auch keine reine Trial Technik !!
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/member.php?u=1925



Weil ich ihn nicht auf Euro-Paletten gemacht hab?

Ich habs kürzlich mal mit dem Mopped von meinem kleinen Bruder ausprobiert. Ging überraschenderweise gar nicht. War aber interessant...

Wie dem auch sei, ich würd gern die ein oder andere Trial-Technik zu meinem Trail-Technik-Repertoire hinzufügen und werd deshalb vielleicht öfter mal vorbeischauen...


----------



## Ray (21. April 2009)

-OX- schrieb:


> @chickenway-user
> 
> Bunnyhop ist ja jetzt auch keine reine Trial Technik !!
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/member.php?u=1925



Mich interessiert wie Du die angesprochene Reinheit bestimmst?


----------



## -OX- (21. April 2009)

> Mich interessiert wie Du die angesprochene Reinheit bestimmst?



Och nee jetzt echt 
1. 
Ich bestimme nix 

2. 
ist doch klar das Bunnyhop´s in der Grundform generell zu den Basics gehört.
Basics von: street downhill freeride bmx und eben auch trial


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (30. April 2009)

Sidehop 110cm auf Mauer. Rekord über Band ist immer noch 115cm

Na wird Martin gleich was Posten?


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (30. April 2009)

--> Treter, ungetippt und schÃ¶n auf's Hinterrad, mehrfach.

+

Endlich: VR-Gap to Coust auf einem schmalen, runden Rail im Park, nicht hoch und weit, aber RadlÃ¤nge und treffsicher.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (30. April 2009)

Dommchen, gleiche Minute!


----------



## tha_joe (30. April 2009)

Kinners, das ist ganz schön hoch!  Weiter so....


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (30. April 2009)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Dommchen, gleiche Minute!



Wir sind Klasse


----------



## Eisbein (1. Mai 2009)

dicker treter martin!


----------



## siede. (1. Mai 2009)

Treter = Pedal Up? nur zum Verständniss...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (1. Mai 2009)

Anfahren, reintreten, abheben, mit dem Hinterrad auf der Kante landen.
Anfahrt war nicht ganz so toll, weil der Beton groÃe Blasen gebildet hat.

Danke Nico, sind allerdings auch nur 117, obwohl das auf dem Bild mÃ¤chtig wirkt


----------



## siede. (1. Mai 2009)

also doch pedal up^^ hmm... mein max. liegt bei 60-62cm :-/


----------



## Eisbein (1. Mai 2009)

martin, anlauf ist so wurst, Ich bin hier grade im übelsten dorf und die einzige kante ist mitten auf ner wiese, kein Fußballrasen, versteht sich


----------



## siede. (1. Mai 2009)

Habs vorhin auf 

3/4 Meter "*hochziehen*" (Wie heisst das im Fachjargon?) und 
65cm "*treter*" 
gebracht, bevor ich mir den Wellgo ins Schienbein gejagt habe 

Nunja, nichts zum angeben, aber ein Fortschritt.


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (1. Mai 2009)

siede. schrieb:


> Habs vorhin auf
> 
> 3/4 Meter "*hochziehen*" (Wie heisst das im Fachjargon?) und
> 65cm "*treter*"
> ...



hochziehen= was verstehst du darunter , ich würde spontan sagen das du , wie ich es nenne "reißen" meinst, indem du dich mit dem Vorderrad auf die kante stellst und dann raufspringst..


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (1. Mai 2009)

Hochziehen kann ich auch! WeiÃ aber nicht wie hoch, denn ich benutze eigentlich lieber TaschentÃ¼cher.


----------



## siede. (1. Mai 2009)

Velpke-Trial07 schrieb:


> hochziehen= was verstehst du darunter , ich würde spontan sagen das du , wie ich es nenne "reißen" meinst, indem du dich mit dem Vorderrad auf die kante stellst und dann raufspringst..



ja, genau das ist gemein  

@ Zoo!, wie bitte?


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (3. Mai 2009)

Gap Hr. to Hr. 232cm / auf 4 cm höhen unterschied 

Langsam wird das ja was.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (3. Mai 2009)

Jetzt erzÃ¤hlst Du aber was, Domme! 
Das Gap, was ich dir gestern gezeigt habe, war auch so um den Dreh! 

Video vom Gap+Sidehop, bitte!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (3. Mai 2009)

Kann ich frühstens am WE eines machen. Unter der Woche hab ich keine Kamera 
Aber ich muss nicht Lügen 
Hab ich aber auch dem Leichtbau zuverdanken. 8 Kilo junge


----------



## Gollo (4. Mai 2009)

Wuhuuu Absolute Glücksgefühle... 
SideHop ca. 105cm... 3mal in folge
Man sagte mir da war noch gut Luft...


----------



## jan_hl (4. Mai 2009)

juhu, endlich 10 saubere backwheelhops am stück ^^ *party*


----------



## MisterLimelight (21. Mai 2009)

Mein Dob-Rahmen hÃ¤lt seit genau einem Jahr !
... wenn das mal kein Rekord ist ;-)
Nach einjÃ¤hriger Testphase meines Leichtbau-Projektes (7,5kg ohne LÃ¶cher bohren, Reifen beschneiden etc) gibt es folgendes zu vermelden:

- der Rahmen ist sehr kurz. Zwar neben meinem 04er Monty genauso lang, durch das hÃ¶here Tretlager kommtÂ´s einem aber kÃ¼rzer vor. Man haut beim gap gerne mal gegen den Lenker.
- Eine Handvoll Alu-Speichennippel von Sapim sind durchgebrochen. Circa 8 Ti-Speichen (DT fÃ¼r 3â¬, gekÃ¼rzt fÃ¼r 0,40cent) sind mitlerweile ausgetauscht (gegen "normale"). Kann aber auch an nicht allzu festen Speichen gelegen haben. Dennoch mein Fazit: Die 200â¬ fÃ¼r 100+ Gramm mÃ¼ssen nicht sein.
- Der Steuersatz (Heylight) bekommt so langsam spiel / lÃ¤sst sich nichtmehr richtig festballern.
- Nach dem KÃ¼rzen einer Magura-Leitung darf man die Schraube zwar in den Griff drehen, aber nicht so weit, dass sie hinten wieder rauskommt.
- Derzeit lockert sich die Kette dauernd. Es wird aber nach einem Jahr Zeit fÃ¼r ne neue, die alte ist eh sehr lang. Rohloff Trial, gut.
- Das Innenlager (KCNC) ist auch nicht der Hit. StÃ¤ndig lockern sich die Lager. Gut sind an dem Lager die Ti-Kurbelschrauben 
- Die teuren Monty-Pedalen mit Ti-Achse (248gr) hab ich derzeit nicht dran: Eine Schraube vom KÃ¤fig ist abgebrochen, natÃ¼rlich so, dass man den Rest nicht aus dem Gewinde bekommt. Mit Schraubstock und SÃ¤ge sollte da aber noch was zu machen sein.
- Die Maxxis-Ultralight SchlÃ¤uche gehen schneller Platt als die Schwalbe. Ultralight fahr ich nur mit Felgenband.

Der Rest ist Top. Der Achsspanner von Tune ist top, v.a. mit der feinen Heylight-Nabe. Andere Teile sind von Koxx/Monty.

P.S.: Mit viel GlÃ¼ck hat Jan noch einen Rahmen - ich hab noch 2, unverkÃ¤uflich


----------



## Raimund-Aut (22. Mai 2009)

MisterLimelight schrieb:


> - Die teuren Monty-Pedalen mit Ti-Achse (248gr) hab ich derzeit nicht dran: Eine Schraube vom Käfig ist abgebrochen, natürlich so, dass man den Rest nicht aus dem Gewinde bekommt. Mit Schraubstock und Säge sollte da aber noch was zu machen sein.
> 
> 
> P.S.: Mit viel Glück hat Jan noch einen Rahmen - ich hab noch 2, unverkäuflich



Wenn du mit einer Ständerbohrmaschine ein loch in die abgebrochene Schraube bohrst (vorher sauber ankörnen) dann kannst du sie mit einem Linksausdreher (hat jede Werkstatt bzw. kostet nicht viel) herausschrauben, ohne dass du irgend etwas beschädigst.


----------



## MisterLimelight (22. Mai 2009)

klingt komplizierter als meine Idee: leicht reinsägen und mit nem schlitzschraubendreher rausholen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (22. Mai 2009)

Krieg' ich jetzt 'nen Keks?

[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/4787423"]Untitled on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Eisbein (22. Mai 2009)

wenn du nach berlin kommst würde ich auch 'n döner springen lassen


----------



## holmar (22. Mai 2009)

buh, du hast dir bremse benutzt. voll n00big!


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (22. Mai 2009)

Nicht mein Rekord (der liegt bei 232), aber mal ein Beweis für Martin. Der mir ja nichts glauben will


----------



## duro e (22. Mai 2009)

das ist mal richtig fett domme , dieser style dabei , das ist so schon die ansage , so locker flockig dein style , unvergleichbar .


----------



## Eisbein (22. Mai 2009)

duro e schrieb:


> das ist mal richtig fett domme , dieser style dabei , das ist so schon die ansage , so locker flockig dein style , unvergleichbar .


----------



## duro e (22. Mai 2009)

also , datt war jetzt nich abwertend gemeint gegen andere , aber er hat so einen merkwürdig flummi mässigen style , du hörst nichts bei ihm und es sieht aus wie in zeitlupe .


----------



## linus93 (23. Mai 2009)

martin du weißt was das heißt


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (23. Mai 2009)

linus93 schrieb:


> martin du weiÃt was das heiÃt



Tailwhip aus dem Stand! The stage is yours!


----------



## Moppel_kopp (23. Mai 2009)

ahhhh ich auch XD ^^
aber linus, warte doch ab bis pfingsten hinter uns liegt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## echo trialer (21. Juni 2009)

91cm tretter endlich geschaft


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (21. Juni 2009)

echo trialer schrieb:


> 91cm tretter endlich geschaft



Meinen Glückwunsch 

Mein RAd fährt sich jetz übrigends um einiges besser, habe einen spacer draufgepackt ( 5mm) da das rad vorher vorne viel zu niedrig war.
Das hinterradgefühl ist deutlich besser 

Aktuell :

Treter : 110 cm
Sidehop: Abgesackt.... 101-103 cm
Gap: immernoch um die 230 cm , hat sich nicht groß was verändert
Coustellier: 6 Epals müssten gehen..
Roller : seit monaten nichtmehr richtig geübt..^^ aber 7 Epals müssten immernoch machbar sein .
Hook up: müsste ich auch mal wieder üben, das letzte gemessene waren 143 cm.
Reissen: gute 5  Epals 

Es geht irgendwie immer langsamer voran 

1 Jahr und 11 Monate fahre ich bereits..
werde demnächst mal nen paar clips reinstellen 

Noch ein Rekord : 2 Koxxgabeln innerhalb von 6  monaten gebrochen  -.-


----------



## Heizerer2000 (21. Juni 2009)

Noch ein Rekord : 2 Koxxgabeln innerhalb von 6 monaten gebrochen -.-

weil das eine Kunst ist


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (21. Juni 2009)

Heizerer2000 schrieb:


> Noch ein Rekord : 2 Koxxgabeln innerhalb von 6 monaten gebrochen -.-
> 
> weil das eine Kunst ist




ich bin vorher noch keine koxxgabeln gefahren^^
also Persönlicher Rekord.
Ich glaube da werden noch viele Gabeln folgen


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (19. Juli 2009)

Back on mod
=248cm Gap HR<->HR
                 =Coust aufm Rail
                 =Sidehop 109cm, geht noch mehr mit Motivation (Fabi Du faules StÃ¼ck, wo warst DU!?)
                 =Endlich kann ich anstÃ¤ndig Natur fahren, auf einmal geht einfach ALLES 
                   extrem einfach von der Hand, was mit dem schweren 26" nie funktionierte
                 =BB7 schleiffrei vekommen


----------



## Eisbein (19. Juli 2009)

martin du tier. Ich glaub ich verzieh mich mal sofort in den garten...


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (20. Juli 2009)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Back on mod
> =248cm Gap HR<->HR
> =Coust aufm Rail
> =Sidehop 109cm, geht noch mehr mit Motivation (Fabi Du faules StÃ¼ck, wo warst DU!?)
> ...



sorry. ich vergess es immer wieder, aber wielang fÃ¤hrst du jetzt?


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (20. Juli 2009)

Im April waren es 3 Jahre


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (20. Juli 2009)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Im April waren es 3 Jahre



schÃ¶Ã¶n 

was geht so mit Treter und (Roller  ) ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (15. August 2009)

Sooo
KÃ¶ln lernt dazu und spielt mit!

Ich weiÃ, Zollstock & Co ist asi, aber diesmal hat es uns interessiert.

Und dann...
WTF!? 







*Meine Wenigkeit:*
Treter auf das Hinterrad, ungeschranzt! Da hielt die HS33 mal etwas. Mehrmals geschafft. Das gibt nach 2 Wochen Pause ein Treter-Plus von mindestens +10. FÃ¼r mich das MÃ¤chtigste, was ich je tat. Kein Wunder, bei dem Vorbau 

*Linus:*
Roller (kann ich ja eh nicht..) auf Platte und hoch.


Super Tag!

@Morgige KÃ¶ln-Fahrer:
Freuet euch auf morgen! 

-edit-
Maaaaassive satisfaction!


Martin


----------



## Eisbein (15. August 2009)

junge, läuft noch alles rund bei dir?   fettes ding.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (16. August 2009)

Da fällt mir nicht viel ein außer viellleicht... Gratulation ihr Beiden!


----------



## duro e (16. August 2009)

weiter so !


----------



## CityTrial (16. August 2009)

Martin ..
Übertreib mal hier nicht so 
Schönes Dingen !!!!!

Edit : Vor ner Woche den Sidehop ,nach ca 5 Monaten Trial, gepackt.
Gingen direkt ~80cm.

Nicht hoch ,aber ein Erfolg für mich


----------



## bike 20 (16. August 2009)

gibt es von der Kante ein Video???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (16. August 2009)

Dank' euch!

Video noch nicht, aber wird auf jedenfall entstehen, wenn endlich mal etwas zum Filmen zur Hand ist.


----------



## bike 20 (16. August 2009)

wär schon schön, denn das will ich sehen.


----------



## Hoffes (18. August 2009)

also meine recorde mit dem 20 Zoll ist
9 paleten Praller (eine kurbel anlauf)
9 Paleten Roller (zwei kurbeln anlauf)
8 Paleten Seithop


----------



## echo trailer (18. August 2009)

Hier auch mal ein Rekord von mir:  alle 2.5 Monate einen Freilauf. Ich weiß auch nicht wie das geht. Fahre sehr viel. Freiläufe bisher: 2 TryAll, 2 Monty. Jetzt fahre ich den dritten Monty. Ist aber auch fast kaputt. Dabei schranze ich garnicht so stark. Ach ja der erste Freilauf war ein Tensile, hat 7 Monate gehalten.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (18. August 2009)

Und was genau meinst Du mit kaputt? Vor allem bei den Montys?
Fahre einen schon fast 3 Jahre an zig verschiedenen RÃ¤dern, und einen seit einem halben Jahr an einem anderen Rad.


----------



## duro e (18. August 2009)

hab heut viel trainiert und die letzten tage , 
bin jetzt bei 90cm roller oder 5 stufen geht auch locker ,
treter auch so 85cm 
hook schaffe ich 7epals .
sidehop irgendwie nur mal 3 oder 4 epals . voll abgefallen .
treter aufs vr 5epal
gap 2,17m
ausm treter so um die 2,4m
hochfahren 79cm


----------



## Raimund-Aut (19. August 2009)

echo trailer schrieb:


> Hier auch mal ein Rekord von mir:  alle 2.5 Monate einen Freilauf. Ich weiß auch nicht wie das geht. Fahre sehr viel. Freiläufe bisher: 2 TryAll, 2 Monty. Jetzt fahre ich den dritten Monty. Ist aber auch fast kaputt. Dabei schranze ich garnicht so stark. Ach ja der erste Freilauf war ein Tensile, hat 7 Monate gehalten.



Kauf dir einen Eno Trial. Zwischen Eno und allen anderen liegen Welten von der Qualität her. . .


----------



## CityTrial (19. August 2009)

Ganz genau. Von Eno hab ich bis jetz nur gehört, dass sie auseinander fliegen,weil der Ring ,zum öffnen des Freilaufes nicht an der Kurbel Seite ist.
Bedeutet: Er öffnet sich von selbst ,und wenn man nicht aufpasst,dann hat man Einzelteile .
Ich fahr nen Monty und er hält super aumen:


----------



## echo trailer (25. August 2009)

Mit kaputt meine ich, dass die sperrklinken nicht mehr greifen. D.h. der freilauf knackt durhc. Ist wie alle sicher wissen, sehr *******, weil man ins´lehre tritt.
Bis gabs garnatie, aber monty hat gesagt, die spielen da jetzt nicht mehr mit.
Mal schauen. WAs geht.
Das beste währe ja, wenn ich den monty aufschrauben würde und die ersatzteile von dem eno.Freilauf in den monty passen würden. Aber ich glaub das passt nicht.
Das aufschrauben wäre übrigens bei mir kein problem.


----------



## curry4king (26. August 2009)

doch die klinken müssten passen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dane08 (26. August 2009)

ist dein tretlager i.o.?
hatte früher mal ne kleine unwucht in einem.
dadurch wurden die freiläufe schräg belastet und haben höchstens 2monate gehalten


----------



## echo trailer (28. August 2009)

hey, das könnte sehr gut sein. Ich habe sogar garnicht mal so wenig unwucht. Die kette ist manchmal sogar viel zu sehr stramm. Deshalb hab ich sie schon auf locker gestellt.
Muss ich mal gucken.


----------



## duro e (24. September 2009)

endlich kann ich so halbwegs tippen xd
waren grad 6epal.


----------



## bertieeee (4. Oktober 2009)

hiho, ich habe auch mal wieder nen tipperrekord (145cm) für mich aufgestellt
[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/6890050"]tipper on Vimeo[/ame]
jaja eisbein das HR-RAD nich ganz so hoch


----------



## Eisbein (4. Oktober 2009)




----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (4. Oktober 2009)

immer dieser bertiee mit seinen unmenschlichen höhen, manmanman....
respect.....krasses ding


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (31. Oktober 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FlUNvHCvjPs"]YouTube - Sidehop Training[/ame]


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (19. November 2009)

*_Martin sidehopt nun dauerhaft 8 Paletten!_*

Wer hat das gesagt?  *Yes*


----------



## ride (20. November 2009)

so, gestern tippen gelernt - wirklich cool wie vermeindlich mühelos man damit die selben höhen hinkriegt wie mitnem treter (vorausgesetzt natürlich man trifft optimal)
Treter hab ich heute auch eine mauer geknackt die früher nie klappen wollte. und sidehop hab ich auch einen neuen rekord aufgestellt. 
Genaue höhen weiss ich nicht, spielt sich allerdings alles noch unter einem meter ab, also ist's für die cracks hier eh nicht spannend 

was jedoch interessant ist, ist dass ich also nach ca 4 wochen 26" schon quasi "besser" bin als nach 2 jahren 20" ! (und dabei konnt ich noch nicht mal so oft fahren weils so sau kalt war) Ich muss also sagen 26" ist echt geil! (abgesehen davon, dass man dauernd am bike rumschrauben muss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (20. November 2009)

ride schrieb:


> so, gestern tippen gelernt - wirklich cool wie vermeindlich mühelos man damit die selben höhen hinkriegt wie mitnem treter (vorausgesetzt natürlich man trifft optimal)
> Treter hab ich heute auch eine mauer geknackt die früher nie klappen wollte. und sidehop hab ich auch einen neuen rekord aufgestellt.
> Genaue höhen weiss ich nicht, spielt sich allerdings alles noch unter einem meter ab, also ist's für die cracks hier eh nicht spannend
> 
> was jedoch interessant ist, ist dass ich also nach ca 4 wochen 26" schon quasi "besser" bin als nach 2 jahren 20" ! (und dabei konnt ich noch nicht mal so oft fahren weils so sau kalt war) Ich muss also sagen 26" ist echt geil! (abgesehen davon, dass man dauernd am bike rumschrauben muss



Berichte mal ein bisschen vom Atomz. Fühlt es sich eher Kurz an?


----------



## ride (20. November 2009)

Eisbein schrieb:


> Berichte mal ein bisschen vom Atomz. Fühlt es sich eher Kurz an?



naja schwer zu sagen, da ich noch kein anderes 26" hatte. Deshalb hab ich keinen Vergleich. Aber obwohl mit meiner Koxx gabel der Radstand etwas länger (so ca 1085mm)ist, hab ich nicht das Gefühl dass sich das bike extrem lang anfühlt (besonders seit ich den trialtechriser dran hab). Und wenn ich meine haltung auf dem bike mit der von anderen in videos vergleiche, dann sieht das für mich so aus, als wär es eher kurz. Aber bunnyhops mach ich trotzdem keine mehr! 

Also wenn ich mich festlegen müsste, würd ich sagen es fühlt sich eher kurz an. Aber kommt halt auch auf den vorbau und lenker drauf an! weiss nicht ob dir das weiterhilft!? hab leider keine trial-homies zum bikes vergleichen...


----------



## Eisbein (20. November 2009)

hmmm, jo. 
Danke dir erstmal.


----------



## echo trailer (21. November 2009)

so mal ein kleines bisschen von mir:
sidehop links rum( ich fahre rechte pedale vorne):7 Paletten.
rechts rum :etwas unter 8 paletten.
treter: 7 paletten.
bunnyhop: nur 6 (auch nur wenns gut läuft)


----------



## Hoffes (15. Dezember 2009)

ich habe letz endlich 10 Praller geschaft 8Seithop ist immer noch bei mir mehr will net gehen


----------



## moOrphY (3. Januar 2010)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> *_Martin sidehopt nun dauerhaft 8 Paletten!_*
> 
> Wer hat das gesagt?  *Yes*



So heute wurde nochmal ein Foto davon geschossen! 


http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/5/8/7/9/1/_/large/Martin.jpg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (3. Januar 2010)

ich dachte der trialbereich is nicht beheizt? ich würde sterben bei diesen tempraturen im t-shirt zu fahren


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (3. Januar 2010)

Die Skatehalle wird beheizt und da es keine Abtrennung gibt, wird auch der Trialbereich geheizt 

Ist auch ein Pullover

Danke Fabi fÃ¼r das schÃ¶ne Bild, endlich mal festgehalten 

Wenn Du im Album unter den Fotos "Code-einblenden" anklickst und einen kopierst, wird's schÃ¶ner


----------



## duro e (3. Januar 2010)

is ja low  ,.....

spaß , echt geil . wird immer höher bei dir .


----------



## echo trialer (3. Januar 2010)

gestern beim training 1.35m hook up geschaft


----------



## boddah20 (8. Januar 2010)

jetzt muss ich mal ganz doof fragen...

was ist tippen?  Werd wohl langsam zu alt, kenne die Fachbegriffe nicht.
kann aber Pedal kicks usw (hieß bei uns früher hop and go)


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (8. Januar 2010)

http://www.tivi.de/tiviVideos/beitrag/906642?view=flash
am ende des beitrages mit video erklärt


----------



## boddah20 (8. Januar 2010)

ahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
naja bei mir würde da glaube ich das Vorderrad wegrutschen
bzw. hätte ich nicht die koordination.

hmmm ne genaue Anleitung wäre hierbei wohl hilfreich.

gibts irgendwo noch Videos davon so wir die von Leech.


----------



## boddah20 (10. Januar 2010)

oh da hab ich wohl antippen mit dem Franzosen verwechselt.
hatte es in der arbeit nur ohne Ton angesehen.


----------



## echo trailer (11. Januar 2010)

echo trialer schrieb:


> gestern beim training 1.35m hook up geschaft




ach stimmt, den habe ich ja auch geschafft
hat aber auch gedauert!


----------



## Sherco (11. Januar 2010)

Selbstgespräche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## echo trailer (11. Januar 2010)

Sherco schrieb:


> Selbstgespräche




na und?


----------



## echo trialer (11. Januar 2010)

nein, er hat den gleichen namen wie ich bloss trial hat er mit AI geschrieben


----------



## hst_trialer (11. Januar 2010)

echo trialer schrieb:


> nein, er hat den gleichen namen wie ich bloss trial hat er mit AI geschrieben



also wenn man mal schaut wer von euch zu erst da war... kann man auch was anderes vermuten


----------



## dane08 (30. Juni 2010)

dank kleinem gartenumbau wird der roller langsam besser
(hab jetzt ersma n leihrahmen)
[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/12983758"]1 on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## moOrphY (30. Juni 2010)

Musst ja echt aufpassen, dass deine Haare sich nicht im VR verfangen 
Ansonsten n1


----------



## Deleted 168372 (1. Juli 2010)

Mein Rekord: 12 mal am Tag auf die FRESSE geflogen


----------



## jan_hl (1. Juli 2010)

Mein Rekord gestern abend: Beim allerersten Mal Laufradzentrieren vier Speichenloecher rausgerissen


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (1. Juli 2010)

jan_hl schrieb:


> Mein Rekord gestern abend: Beim allerersten Mal Laufradzentrieren vier Speichenloecher rausgerissen



oha, wie fest hast du die nippel denn geballert 
also man merkt das eigentlich schon ganzschön wenn man nicht mehr weiter drehen sollte..

und nachdem dir das erste loch rausgerissen ist, hast du dann weiter gemacht und die anderren 3 auch noch zerstört? oder alle 4 aufeinmal..?

oder wie darf ich mir das vorstellen


----------



## hst_trialer (1. Juli 2010)

das interessiert mich auch... wie schafft man sowas???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duro e (1. Juli 2010)

ich glaub wenn man grobmotoriker ist , dann noch hulk heißt und was getrunken hat ^^
aber 4 löcher ist schon ne hausnummer


----------



## Eisbein (1. Juli 2010)

eigentlich sind eher die nippel am zerbröseln...

davon hab ich schon 3 oder 4 geschrottet...


----------



## jan_hl (1. Juli 2010)

Ich hab keine Ahnung wie ich das geschafft habe...

Das Problem war: Im Laufrad waren etliche Speichen locker und es machte Geräusche beim Fahren/Bremsen. Also hab ich die erstmal so angezogen, dass alle Speichen halbwegs fest sind und das Rad rund laeuft. Dann hab ich die Speichenspannung mit der von meinem Trekkingrad verglichen (Ich hab halt null plan wie feste das sein muss) und hab festgestellt, dass die am trekkingrad deutlich fester sind. Also hab ich das nach und nach weiter angezogen... Aber halt nicht mit Gewalt, sondern einfach nur fest...

Das Problem war: es war dunkel im Zimmer und ich war muede und wollte ins Bett und keine Ahnung... Am naechsten Morgen nochmal alles kontrolliert und dann festgestellt dass die Speichen immer noch nicht fest sind. Erst dann hab ich dann gesehen, dass die Felge an einigen  Speichenloechern angerissen war.

Und wirkliche feste hab ich die wirklich nicht angezogen! Es kann sein, dass das einfach ne scheiss felge ist, ich werde bei Gelegenheit mal ein Foto einstellen.


----------



## Eisbein (2. Juli 2010)

welche felge?

Ich bin auch ein freund von höherer speichenspannung. ich hoffe meine neuen komponenten halten auch das was ich erwarte...


----------



## hst_trialer (2. Juli 2010)

da hilft wohl nur eine scheibe unter den nippel zu packen!
gibt ne bessere kraftverteilung.

war die felge denn vorher schon in gebrauch? vllt hat sich das so gesetzt mit der zeit und sie ist schon lange angerissen.
 und speichenspannung ist immer gut, aber beim trial mache ich lieber nach richtig fest ein bisschen lose, damit gerade auch bei querbewegungen etwas elastizität da ist.


----------



## Dampfsti (13. November 2010)

Bin grad beim stöbern im Forum auf diesen Thread gestoßen

Hab mir mein Monty 221PR vor 2 Wochen gekauft.
Fahr sonst Motocross, Enduro und Motorradtrial zum Trainieren und als Winterbeschäftigung

Backwheelhops hab ich schon weng drauf, ebenso nen Wheelbasegap aufs HR (2epals hoch).

180er geht auch fast nur noch net genau aufn Punkt

Rollbunny:zum Testen 60cm Palette auf der Geraden aufgestellt und drüber, wegen EPAL-Mangel musste ich auf ne 70cm Mauer zurückgreifen und die auch geschafft.
Hab aber lange gebraucht bis ich mich getraut hab
Höher konnte ich noch net probieren da ich wie gesagt erst mal n paar EPAL´s besorgen muss.

Sidehop vom HR aus: 4 Epal´s auf 2 Räder und 3 aufs HR (allerdings net bei jedem Versuch, wird aber besser ;-) )

Gap (zwischen 2 Epal´s vom HR aus) knapp 140cm

Tretbunny kann ich noch net
Coust, soll des des Antippen bzw Bremsen oben auf der Kante sein und dann gleich aufs HR????
Wenn dann kann ich des auch noch net

Auf jeden Fall bekomm ich vom Trialn Muskelkater in Muskelgruppen wo ich zuvon noch nie Muskelkater hatte 

Grüßle Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dane08 (19. April 2011)

so langsam wird auch der treter besser
[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/22564382"]Untitled on Vimeo[/ame]


----------

